# Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2010



## Mário Barros (31 Out 2010 às 23:57)

Regras deste tópico:
Regras Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas
Nota sobre a utilização dos dois tópicos de Previsões


*Aviso MeteoPT*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste forum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões, avisos e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia, Protecção Civil ou outras entidades com essa função.


----------



## Aurélio (1 Nov 2010 às 09:08)

Bom dia ... olhando aos modelos, podemos dizer que o ECM e o GFS não tem nada a ver uma coisa com outra, senão vejamos:
- O GFS dá uma belo (horrivel) AA muito próximo de nós, e sem qualquer sinal de enfraquejamento durante um periodo longinquo de 15 dias. Em relação á tal depressão que já se vai falando aqui o GFS mostra que esta procura o caminho mais fácil passando por cima do UK e caminhando por onde existem pressões menos altas (mais fáceis de quebrar), o que tornaria o tempo horrivel nos proximos 15 dias;
- o ECM concorda com o GFS nos próximos 6 dias, sendo que ao sexto dia os valores colocados para o AA são idênticos. Contudo ao 7ª dia indica que a tal depressão procura exactamente o caminho mais dificil romando para sul paralelamente ao UK, e indo sempre em cavamento em direcção a sul e estacionando em frente á costa portuguesa ou entre os Açores e Madeira, naquilo que classifico como um cenário perfeito, sendo esta a minha depressão de sonho. Tal localização provocaria uma corrente forte de sul, puxando energia quase dos trópicos e traria fortes ventos e precipitações para todo o Portugal.

Relembro ás pessoas que aqui comentam que é muito, muito melhor, termos uma depressão de 980 Hpa a oeste de Portugal do que em cima de Portugal porque no Hemisfério em que estamos toda a circulação ciclónica gira em torno do centro depressionário e a actividade mais forte está geralmente nas suas bordas pelo menos no que a precipitação diz respeito...

O ECM há dois dias que vai indiciando o mesmo, e o GFS vai mantendo ....


Sinceramente ultimamente o ECM desde que o GFS fez a actualização tem mais tendencias a colocar estas depressões "Bueda Fixe", e contudo são sempre a mais de 6 dias, e a fiabilidade deste modelo a mais de 6 dias parece que actualmente é menor que o GFS .... mas isso é muito dificil de visualizar, e não a pena dizer mais sobre este assunto ....

Esperemos que o ECM volte a ganhar nos próximos tempos, porque se existe uma boa ocasião para o ECM ganhar seria desta vez ... havia festa para todos 

o GFS não tem sequer nenhum membro do Ensemble a mostrar o que mostra o ECM ... veremos que se o ECM continua no seu caminho


----------



## David sf (1 Nov 2010 às 10:29)

Resumindo todas as previsões dos modelos, pode-se dizer que até dia 6 nada de relevante se irá passar, tempo seco, anticiclónico e ameno. Depois começam as discrepâncias. Às 144 h ambos os modelos metem um forte anticiclone, numa posição que não incomoda nada, a oeste dos Açores. A diferença é que o GFS coloca uma depressão junto à Gronelândia com 995 mb,







o ECMWF mete uma depressão muito mais cavada, com 975mb.






Segundo o GFS, essa pequena depressão seria absorvida pelo grande centro depressionário existente na Europa do Norte, estando o estado do tempo em Portugal continental influenciado por uma crista que mete ar frio de nordeste, podendo isolar uma pequena cut-off no sul do país. Posteriormente essa cut-off poderia criar o cavado que permitisse que o grande centro depressionário afectasse de raspão o norte do país. Depois cairia de novo o anticiclone em cima de nós.
















Já o ECMWF ao dar mais cavamento à depressão da Gronelândia, faz com que ela não seja absorvida, dando-lhe identidade própria, comprimindo o anticiclone atlântico para uma posição mais a oeste. Esta depressão afectaria o continente durante bastante tempo, ficando isolada da circulação entre os Açores e o continente. Este cenário, com a depressão isolada, é pouco provável, mas seria excepcional, na posição em que a meteu hoje (a posição de ontem às 12z não era grande coisa, estava muito afastada).
















É comum o GFS exagerar na circulação zonal. É comum o ECMWF inventar depressões isoladas a SO do continente. Portanto aponto para um cenário misto, algo como o GEM/CMC tem na sua última run. É isto que eu acho mais provável:
















Também seria interessante, menos fantasioso, está parecido com a média dos ensembles do ECMWF.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Nov 2010 às 11:31)

Eu cá espero que o ECMWF venca esta luta, seria interessante tal coisa acontecer.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Nov 2010 às 11:39)

Incrivel, o GFS só vêm é o AA.


----------



## Aurélio (1 Nov 2010 às 11:53)

É ele e eu .... caramba parece que tem ali uma estaca nos Açores !!

Como disse o David o GFS gosta de exagerar na circulação zonal em especial depois da sua ultima actualização e o ECM gosta de inventar incriveis depressões a Sudoeste como se isto fosse o UK ...
Veremos o que acontece ..


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Nov 2010 às 11:58)

Mas eu ainda acredito que o GFS vá seguir o ECMWF.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Nov 2010 às 12:26)

Aurélio disse:


> É ele e eu .... caramba parece que tem ali uma estaca nos Açores !!
> 
> Como disse o David o GFS gosta de exagerar na circulação zonal em especial depois da sua ultima actualização e o ECM gosta de inventar incriveis depressões a Sudoeste como se isto fosse o UK ...
> Veremos o que acontece ..



Nas últimas semanas, o ECM tem ganho sempre, a depressão Paula em Outubro, o ECM viu essa depressão a uma semana de antecedência, sempre o GFS diferente e o ECM a insistir, quem levou a melhor foi o ECM. Acredito que o ECM vai ganhar, o que seria óptimo para nós. Não é uma saída isolada desde de sábado que o ECM insiste no mesmo, já é a 4ª run que mostra essa tendência.

Já agora a AEMET já coloca vento de sudoeste e céu nublado para domingo com 30% de probabilidade de chover para Ayamonte.


----------



## GARFEL (1 Nov 2010 às 14:09)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Nas últimas semanas, o ECM tem ganho sempre, a depressão Paula em Outubro,
> 
> Nas ultimas semanas ?????
> bem se considerarmos as ultimas 50
> acho que há mais de um ano para cá quem tem ganho sempre é o ECM


----------



## David sf (1 Nov 2010 às 16:46)

A run das 12z do GFS já vai de encontro ao que eu acho que se vai passar. Entrada de noroeste típica, com anticiclone no Atlântico central, pouca precipitação, primeiros flocos de neve à cota 1000 ou menos no nordeste, dependendo da entrada de ar frio a 500 hpa.


----------



## rozzo (1 Nov 2010 às 17:53)

No meio destas discussões todas que vamos tendo sobre os modelos, a conclusão "média" que vou tirando, é a que já se comentou muitas vezes, do ECMWF ser melhor no médio prazo. Especificamente neste tipo de eventos que agora falamos, entradas de depressões pelo NW, o GFS parece muitas vezes "cego", sem ver nada, e depois segue o ECMWF uns dias a seguir.
O ECMWF apanha logo o padrão mais cedo, mas atenção, também maior parte das vezes exagerando, como disse o Aurélio.
Portanto deverá acabar mais ou menos como disse o David, uma depressão a confirmar-se, dificilmente (embora não impossivel) tão cavada em cima de nós como dá agora o ECMWF, mas interessante, e dependendo das posições limite das "peças do puzzle", a poder dar umas cotas mais ou menos interessantes..


----------



## Zapiao (1 Nov 2010 às 20:28)

Confio no ECMWF espero é q nao se engane, essa depressao ao largo da costa daria uns bons ventos com agua á mistura


----------



## Jorge_scp (1 Nov 2010 às 20:54)

Zapiao disse:


> Confio no ECMWF espero é q nao se engane, essa depressao ao largo da costa daria uns bons ventos com agua á mistura



Na última run, o ECMWF infelizmente aproximou-se mais do GFS, modelo este que tem sido bastante consistente nas suas convicções ao colocar a depressão em cima da Europa. Talvez este último cenário modelado pelo ECMWF seja o mais provável de acontecer, uma espécie de meio termo entre o que os dois modelos apontavam nas últimas runs, isto é, o centro da depressão a ficar na zona da Irlanda.

De qualquer maneira, a situação poderá ser igualmente interessante caso se confirme esta esta última versão ECMWF, mas as regiões do Sul ficariam novamente prejudicadas... cheira-me que essa depressão de sonho a Oeste se esfumou...


----------



## Aurélio (1 Nov 2010 às 22:47)

Nesta ultima run como era suspeito o ECM mostra uma mistura hibrica entre o que dava antes o ECM e aquilo que tem dado sempre o GFS !!
Ou seja teremos uma entrada de Noroeste fria certamente, com vento forte em especial no Norte e Centro e precipitação moderada e eventualmente forte no Minho e Douro Litoral, e neve nas terras altas ....
Enfim um round 3 do que temos visto este ano ... e mais uma vez o Algarve o mais prejudicado em termos de precipitação ...


----------



## Zapiao (1 Nov 2010 às 22:50)

Aurélio disse:


> Nesta ultima run como era suspeito o ECM mostra uma mistura hibrica entre o que dava antes o ECM e aquilo que tem dado sempre o GFS !!
> Ou seja teremos uma entrada de Noroeste fria certamente, com vento forte em especial no Norte e Centro e precipitação moderada e eventualmente forte no Minho e Douro Litoral, e neve nas terras altas ....
> Enfim um round 3 do que temos visto este ano ... e mais uma vez o Algarve o mais prejudicado em termos de precipitação ...



Deus te oiça caro colega Ps: you know what you are talking about


----------



## Aurélio (1 Nov 2010 às 22:53)

O GFS mais uma run sem comentários ...... o AA aqui sempre ao pé durante tempos infindáveis !!
Resultado, alguma chuva a Norte e centro e pouco ou nada a sul ...
Quando será que isto mudará ...


----------



## Stinger (2 Nov 2010 às 01:20)

No freemeteo ja dao uma descida brutal de pressao para o final da semana com a pressao nos 998 e a descer 

Vamos lá ver o que nos espera


----------



## nimboestrato (2 Nov 2010 às 02:35)

Quando a disparidade entre os gigantes da previsão se acentua  para cenários tão próximos, há logo aqui dissertação  sobre a credibilidade( fiabilidade) de cada um deles.É natural.
Esmiúça-se  o passado de falhanços recentes, muitas vezes esquecendo sucessos antigos.Num e noutro.É sempre assim.Que importa nomes...
O dia de hoje, especificamente, talvez ficará marcado por um deles, ter deixado
cair o cenário em que insistia , há 5 ou 6 saídas.
Na inevitável aproximação ,há sempre quem acabe por ceder mais .
Amanhã ? Ainda há tempo  para o "atingido"  se defender, ou seja,
ainda há tempo para  ele me obrigar a engolir o que estou a dizer.
Não me parece , ainda que o desejasse...


----------



## Aurélio (2 Nov 2010 às 09:22)

Depois de tanta vassalagem ao ECM ainda não entendi bem porquê? Eis que nas ultimas runs o GFS e o ECM chegaram a acordo, acordo esse que prevê exactamente aquilo que o GFS tem dado sempre ...e certamente agora ficará fora das memórias de muitos !!
Assim sendo não teremos mais do que uns aguaceiros fracos a moderados em especial no litoral e uma forte corrente de Norte/Noroeste trazendo frio e vento cenário desde sempre apontado pelo GFS e que o ECM ainda não percebi bem porquê, insistia em fazer uma depressão de 980 Mb no Pólo Norte rumar contra pressões altas na ordem dos 1040 Mb, quando podia rumar para sitios mais fáceis de romper ....

A muito longo prazo, continua o cenário de AA aqui sempre em cima ou muito próximo de nós e assim sendo alguma precipitação ocorrerá sempre nas regiões do Norte e Centro e pouca coisa trará ao Sul do País !!
Este mês em termos de anomalias de pressão por aquilo que tenho consultado parece ficar muito idêntico áquilo que já havia sido o mês de Outubro e que provavelmente teremos precipitação na média a Norte e abaixo no sul, mas isso se calhar já é futurismo, (ou se calhar não


----------



## jpmartins (2 Nov 2010 às 10:34)

De acordo com o que já vem sendo dito e apesar do evento estar ainda a +/-1 semana de distância, o vento poderá ser a característica mais relevante deste evento. Claro que até lá muito pode mudar





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## David sf (2 Nov 2010 às 13:40)

Aurélio disse:


> Depois de tanta vassalagem ao ECM ainda não entendi bem porquê? Eis que nas ultimas runs o GFS e o ECM chegaram a acordo, acordo esse que prevê exactamente aquilo que o GFS tem dado sempre ...e certamente agora ficará fora das memórias de muitos !!
> Assim sendo não teremos mais do que uns aguaceiros fracos a moderados em especial no litoral e uma forte corrente de Norte/Noroeste trazendo frio e vento cenário desde sempre apontado pelo GFS e que o ECM ainda não percebi bem porquê, insistia em fazer uma depressão de 980 Mb no Pólo Norte rumar contra pressões altas na ordem dos 1040 Mb, quando podia rumar para sitios mais fáceis de romper ....



Como eu previ ontem, o que esteve mais próximo da previsão para a qual todos convergiram ontem à tarde foi o GEM/CMC. O GFS também falhou, vê-se a grande diferença entre as cartas das 00z de hoje e de ontem. O ECMWF tem esta mania de fazer-nos sonhar com depressões a oeste do nosso país, é um dos seus poucos defeitos, mas corrigiu a 168 h de distância, não como o GFS que muitas vezes falha a menos de 100 h.

Os diagramas do GFS metem uma cota de cerca de 700 m em Bragança, o que poderia fazer sonhar, mas duvido muito. Primeiro porque não deverá entrar tanto frio a 500 hpa (olhando os ensembles, a média está pelos -20, a principal está nos -25), segundo porque Bragança é sempre muito desfavorecida neste tipo de entradas, a precipitação fica toda na Sanabria.


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Nov 2010 às 16:36)

Já por aqui foi dito por todos e já se fizeram muitas apostas tal como se do derbi deste fim de semana se trata-se, mas não me parece que nem GFS nem ECMWF ganharam desta vez...!
O ECMWF falou redondamente, embora com saidas a muitas horas de distancias esteja sempre sujeito a "falhas"...!Agora coloca a depressão em cima da Irlanda, mas sem grandes rasgos em direcção à Peninsula Ibérica..
O GFS também tem vindo a rectificar as previsões , mas ficou algo mais próximo daquilo que agora é previsto...no entanto para já teima em deslocar a depressão até ao interior da Península Ibérica... 
Tudo continua dentro do campo das previsões...ainda uns bons dias nos separam deste evento...
Parece-me contudo apontar para um inicio da próxima semana bastante frio, já no domingo se espera entrada de ar frio vindo de NE, o que com alguma precipitação será de esperar que os primeiros flocos se espalhem pelo interior norte e centro...


----------



## Mix (2 Nov 2010 às 22:41)

Boas.. 

Pelas previsoes (ainda faltam mais ou menos uma semana, portanto ainda  incertas), se continuarem assim, poderá haver umas surpresas da nossa amiga neve em vários locais acima dos 600/700m, em especial na segunda feira.. 

Esperemos que sim..


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Nov 2010 às 22:54)

Mix disse:


> Boas..
> 
> Pelas previsoes (ainda faltam mais ou menos uma semana, portanto ainda  incertas), se continuarem assim, poderá haver umas surpresas da nossa amiga neve em vários locais acima dos 600/700m, em especial na segunda feira..
> 
> Esperemos que sim..



Nesta run a depressão _fugiu_ mais para leste, isto no GFS.

Se tal cenário ocorresse em Janeiro, (depressão a NE) teríamos cotas ridículas.


----------



## MSantos (2 Nov 2010 às 22:55)

Mix disse:


> Boas..
> 
> Pelas previsoes (ainda faltam mais ou menos uma semana, portanto ainda  incertas), se continuarem assim, poderá haver umas surpresas da nossa amiga neve em vários locais acima dos 600/700m, em especial na segunda feira..
> 
> Esperemos que sim..



Vamos com calma, ainda é muito cedo para falar em neve e em cotas


Além disso a precipitação prevista não parece ser muita...


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Nov 2010 às 00:25)

Mix disse:


> Boas..
> 
> Pelas previsoes (ainda faltam mais ou menos uma semana, portanto ainda  incertas), se continuarem assim, poderá haver umas surpresas da nossa amiga neve em vários locais acima dos 600/700m, em especial na segunda feira..
> 
> Esperemos que sim..



Ainda é um bocadinho cedo, mas as probabilidades são maiores na 2ª e na 3ª feira...
Em Bragança por exemplo a cotas perto dos 1300m e na Serra da Estrela andará mais ou menos igual...o impeditivo poderá ser a escassa precipitação...


----------



## Mix (3 Nov 2010 às 00:30)

MSantos disse:


> Vamos com calma, ainda é muito cedo para falar em neve e em cotas
> 
> 
> Além disso a precipitação prevista não parece ser muita...



Pois não.. 

Mas sempre dava para lavar a vista..


----------



## Mix (3 Nov 2010 às 00:32)

MarioCabral disse:


> Ainda é um bocadinho cedo, mas as probabilidades são maiores na 2ª e na 3ª feira...
> Em Bragança por exemplo a cotas perto dos 1300m e na Serra da Estrela andará mais ou menos igual...o impeditivo poderá ser a escassa precipitação...



É esperarmos e vermos o que vai acontecer... 

Mas acredito que haverá surpresas..


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Nov 2010 às 00:41)

Nesta última entrada o ECMWF volta a seguir o GFS, deslocando agora a depressão na terça-feira até latitudes mais baixas...No entanto na quarta-feira insiste em deslocala novamente para norte...

Há uma clara tendencia de ser o ECMWF a seguir o GFS neste evento...


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Nov 2010 às 05:32)

MarioCabral disse:


> Nesta última entrada o ECMWF volta a seguir o GFS, deslocando agora a depressão na terça-feira até latitudes mais baixas...No entanto na quarta-feira insiste em deslocala novamente para norte...
> 
> Há uma clara tendencia de ser o ECMWF a seguir o GFS neste evento...



Isto vai aqui uma confusão...agora é a vez do GFS recuar em direcção ao que o ECMWF aponta...enfraquecendo a deslocação da depressão em direcção à Peninsula Ibérica e mantendo a latitudes bem maiores...
Será que vai acontecer como em alguns exemplos...O ECMWF corrige as suas loucuras e rectifica e depois o GFS segue-o até final?


----------



## David sf (3 Nov 2010 às 09:00)

Não se pode dizer que estão parecidos.












De qualquer modo, o GFS anda à nora, já mostrou de tudo.

O ECMWF mudou radicalmente uma vez, mas não mudou mais. E só costuma alterar uma vez.


----------



## Aurélio (3 Nov 2010 às 10:40)

Nesta run das 06h tem uma tendencia claramente oposta ao ECM, curioso ver a precipitação á roda da Peninsula Ibérica !!
Tendencia de qualquer forma para tempos frios na próxima semana ..
A longo prazo a modelos convergem para circulação zonal a Norte e persistência da secura nas latitudes mais a sul, por exemplo no Algarve !!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Nov 2010 às 12:17)

Sim senhor, viva o gfs que só dá é AA


----------



## Aurélio (3 Nov 2010 às 12:57)

É preciso calma e aguardar agora as saidas dos modelos sazonais, pois estou em crer que poderemos ter algo bastante interessante pelo menos agora no mês de Dezembro...
Este mês de Novembro, em termos de precipitação deverá/poderá ficar abaixo das expectativas de muitos mas ainda não perdi as minhas esperanças respeitantes aos próximos meses ... mas isso é conversa para outro tópico !!
De qualquer forma, olhando a ambos os modelos estou em crer que esta 1ª metade do mês será bastante seco em todo o país, mas estou em crer que a segunda metade ainda tem hipóteses de ser ver alguma coisa ... mas de curta duração... (pronto para ser entenda, uma segunda metade na média)
Mas bem os modelos neste momento apenas mostram até cerca do dia 19 Novembro, e mantem-se a tendencia para circulação zonal a Norte, mas ela não ficará eternamente assim e por isso vamos ter muita calma e ir acompanhando os modelos!!


----------



## Aurélio (3 Nov 2010 às 13:00)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Sim senhor, viva o gfs que só dá é AA



Oh Chasing Thunder, tens que ter mais calma, e olhando simplesmente os modelos, é verdade que a tendencia é de circulação zonal a Norte mas sabes que isso acontece imensas vezes durante o mês de Novembro que normalmente na maior parte dos anos costuma ser bem mais chuvoso na 2ª metade do que na 1ª metade !!
Evita esse tipo de comentários tão pouco construtivos ... e tem calma, e além disso acho que o mês de Outubro até foi bem proveitoso para essas bandas ao contrário aqui do Sotavento onde me encontro inserido (onde vivo dahh !!)


----------



## miguel (3 Nov 2010 às 13:31)

So um conselho vejam bem os modelos com olhos de ver  para depois não ficarem de queixo caído se passar a ser mostrado nos modelos uma depressão  a passar de raspão pela costa com 975hpa ou menos  é uma possibilidade ainda em aberto e que ninguém ainda falou aqui...Vejam o NOGAPS e a maioria dos Ensemble do GFS dai eu pensar que as saídas principais do GFS vão dar uma reviravolta completa e o Europeu também ira ajustar nas próximas saídas


----------



## Aurélio (3 Nov 2010 às 13:41)

miguel disse:


> So um conselho vejam bem os modelos com olhos de ver  para depois não ficarem de queixo caído se passar a ser mostrado nos modelos uma depressão  a passar de raspão pela costa com 975hpa ou menos  é uma possibilidade ainda em aberto e que ninguém ainda falou aqui



Sim Miguel há pouco reparei nisso e deves ter visualizados os membros do Ensemble do GFS pelo menos, pois existem diversos modelos a mostrarem isso ...
Além disso a forma como esta depressão afectará a Peninsula Ibérica é bastante incerta, mas imaginemos que esta depressão desce com 975 Mb sobre a peninsula ibérica, a precipitação ficará toda á roda e mesmo que desca junto á costa parece que o efeito maior será na costa mediterrânica onde haverá advecção de sul .. mas de qualquer modo terei que olhar bem aos modelos de precipitação ...
mas tenho a impressão que os dias serão marcados essencialmente pelo frio ou sensação de frio devido ao forte vento que se fará sentir ....


----------



## miguel (3 Nov 2010 às 13:48)

Aurélio disse:


> Sim Miguel há pouco reparei nisso e deves ter visualizados os membros do Ensemble do GFS pelo menos, pois existem diversos modelos a mostrarem isso ...
> Além disso a forma como esta depressão afectará a Peninsula Ibérica é bastante incerta, mas imaginemos que esta depressão desce com 975 Mb sobre a peninsula ibérica, a precipitação ficará toda á roda e mesmo que desca junto á costa parece que o efeito maior será na costa mediterrânica onde haverá advecção de sul .. mas de qualquer modo terei que olhar bem aos modelos de precipitação ...
> mas tenho a impressão que os dias serão marcados essencialmente pelo frio ou sensação de frio devido ao forte vento que se fará sentir ....



Se a maioria dos ensembles se confirmassem a precipitação seria muito importante! Se a depressão ficar pelo golfo da biscais ai apenas teríamos vento, frio e pouca precipitação...é importante que ela ao descer o fizesse a oeste da Irlanda


----------



## stormy (3 Nov 2010 às 14:11)

Bom....interessante é tambem o facto de amanhã e depois, as temperaturas voltarem a ultrapassar os 25º, especialmente nos vales do Tejo-Sado e Guadina, tal como em certas zonas do litoral Algarvio, quiçá mesmo no litoral SW a S de Lisboa, caso o fluxo de E seja permanente....
Valores de até 28º são possiveis no vale do Sado/Zona E da peninsula de setubal


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Nov 2010 às 16:18)

esta saida nao foi muito famosa para os amantes da neve :S
mas ainda falta 5 dias vamos aguardar...


----------



## ferreira5 (3 Nov 2010 às 16:34)

Bem parece que o GFS nesta saída já se começa a "colar" ao ECMWF...parece-me uma boa saída em termos de precipitação!


----------



## ferreira5 (3 Nov 2010 às 19:39)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Mas que bela depressão que nos anima!


----------



## PauloSR (3 Nov 2010 às 20:09)

Boa tarde,

Caro ferreira5, prevês as primeiras neves? Pelo que estive a ver, as cotas deverão andar bastante altas e o snowforecast so prevê neve na Serra da Estrela.


----------



## trovoadas (3 Nov 2010 às 20:33)

ferreira5 disse:


> Mas que bela depressão que nos anima!



O que daria essa depressão aqui para o continente ? Basicamente precipitações no norte e centro e muito vento e no sul nada? 
Não consigo visualizar isso em termos práticos


----------



## Vince (3 Nov 2010 às 21:46)

trovoadas disse:


> O que daria essa depressão aqui para o continente ? Basicamente precipitações no norte e centro e muito vento e no sul nada?
> Não consigo visualizar isso em termos práticos



Como está agora, seria vento forte em todo o país, provavelmente muito forte a norte, precipitação provavelmente mais confinada a norte e centro. Mas ainda faltam muitas horas e ainda vai mudar muita vez nos modelos.


(clicar)


----------



## vinc7e (3 Nov 2010 às 22:18)

ThaZouk disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Caro ferreira5, prevês as primeiras neves? Pelo que estive a ver, as cotas deverão andar bastante altas e o snowforecast so prevê neve na Serra da Estrela.



O AEMET prevê cotas de ~ 900/1000 metros para as zonas fronteiriças do sul da Galiza e de Zamora.


----------



## Snifa (3 Nov 2010 às 22:26)

Boas noites, 

é uma previsão interessante do GFS e ECM , uma depressão muito cavada bem perto de nós causando fortes ventos e chuvas, possivelmente trovoadas e granizo no pós frontal ,alguma neve nas terras mais altas.... em especial no Norte e Centro:







O ECM também mostra essa depressão vigorosa:







De qualquer modo ainda falta algum tempo e alguns ajustes concerteza serão feitos..


----------



## Jorge_scp (3 Nov 2010 às 22:28)

Comparativo da última run de todos os modelos disponíveis:





























Cenário parecido em quase todos os modelos. 

Extremos: O GEM é de todos o mais assustador (pressões inferiores a 965 hPa tão próximas de nós!), enquanto o UKMO aparece sozinho na sua ideia de deslocar a depressão para a Europa Central, não nos afectando de forma significativa.

Quanto aos modelos principais, o GFS intensificou nesta run a depressão, aproximando-se do ECMWF. Previsão de ventos fortes a muito fortes do quadrante Norte, caso se confirme!

As previsões parecem então apontar, em grande parte dos casos, para o deslocamento da depressão para Sul até à PI. Caso isso aconteça, resta saber se o centro da mesma será em terra, no interior da península, ou junto à costa, onde causaria um cenário de grande tempestade no mar! Não me admiraria que o cenário previsto pelo GEM gerasse uma ondulação com cerca de 10 metros.


----------



## Fantkboy (3 Nov 2010 às 22:32)

Mas parece que o Gfs e ECM estão a entrar em consonância em relação a colocação e cavamento dessa depressão! 

Tempo feio se esperava se o evento fosse já amanha, mas como não é, ainda vamos ver muitas alterações nos modelos! 

Vislumbra-se uma luz ao fundo do tunel apenas!


----------



## ferreira5 (3 Nov 2010 às 22:43)

ThaZouk disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Caro ferreira5, prevês as primeiras neves? Pelo que estive a ver, as cotas deverão andar bastante altas e o snowforecast so prevê neve na Serra da Estrela.



Eu penso que as cotas e segundo os Modelos não deverão baixar dos 1000m, uma vez que a temperatura a 850hpa seria sempre acima dos 0º, no entanto penso que na serra de Nogueira poderei ver neve!


----------



## David sf (3 Nov 2010 às 23:01)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Comparativo da última run de todos os modelos disponíveis:
> (...)
> 
> Cenário parecido em quase todos os modelos.
> ...



Está cada vez melhor. A frente de Segunda já não deve escapar, a previsão a 10 dias do IM, baseando-se nos ensembles do ECMWF, já mete uma probabilidade de precipitação superior a 1 mm superior a 90% em quase todo o país, mesmo Faro já vai com 82%.

Nessas previsões que fizeste falta o novo modelo, o BOM ACCESS (vamos ver se é mesmo BOM), australiano e que vai até às 240 h que prevê mais ou menos o mesmo:






O japonês que está um pouco diferente, mas também apetitoso, com a depressão a sudoeste do continente:






A run paralela do GFS também aponta um cenário parecido:






E a evolução do GEM/CMC também:






O deslocamento da depressão ao longo da costa ocidental portuguesa, ao invés do cenário mais previsto por ECM e GFS, em que o centro faria landfall pela Galiza e dirigia-se para o Mediterrâneo, permitiria que o sul do país tivesse uma boa rega (se bem que acho que o Algarve será mais afectado pela frente de Segunda do que foi no fim de semana passado), mas também permitiria uma descida das cotas de neve com fluxo de leste no nordeste do país (como aconteceu em vários eventos do ano passado, em que com temperaturas a rondar os 0ºC a 850 hpa, tivemos cotas de cerca de 500 m).

Tal como está o ECMWF, que não costuma mudar muito abaixo das 168 h, e portanto aponta a situação mais provável, eu diria que as cotas aquando da frente poderiam ser ligeiramente inferiores a 2000 m, o que daria o primeiro grande nevão na Serra da Estrela, e posteriormente no pós-frontal, poderia entrar a -25 a 500 hpa, que com uma iso 2 a 850 hpa, poderia fazer descer a cota, aquando dum aguaceiro mais forte a cerca de 1000 / 1200 m. Se o centro da depressão se posicionar de modo a haver fluxo de leste em simultâneo com precipitação, pouco provável, a cota poderia descer aos 800 m.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Nov 2010 às 23:07)

David esses dois últimos mapas, faz lembrar-me o ECM no domingo e na 2ªfeira. Muito interessante mesmo, quem sabe se não temos ainda alguma surpresa.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Nov 2010 às 23:42)

Na minha opinião, estas entradas de norte trazem pouca probabilidade de precipitação (que digam os brigantinos ), uma vez que a “corniza” cantábrica se irá responsabilizar por absorve-la em mais de 90 %. O que sobrar ficará provavelmente confinada aos sistemas montanhosos das regiões do interior norte e centro.
E o resto do continente terá nebulosidade de passagem, menos abundante quanto mais para oeste. Precipitação em forma de neve só nos locais habituais (topo dos sistemas montanhosos).


----------



## Fantkboy (3 Nov 2010 às 23:52)

Gerofil disse:


> Na minha opinião, estas entradas de norte trazem pouca probabilidade de precipitação (que digam os brigantinos ), uma vez que a “corniza” cantábrica se irá responsabilizar por absorve-la em mais de 90 %. O que sobrar ficará provavelmente confinada aos sistemas montanhosos das regiões do interior norte e centro.
> E o resto do continente terá nebulosidade de passagem, menos abundante quanto mais para oeste. Precipitação em forma de neve só nos locais habituais (topo dos sistemas montanhosos).




Penso que aqui o mais importante a sublinhar será o vento forte a muito forte nas terras altas!

qunto a precipitação tenho mais esperanças no pós-frontal.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Nov 2010 às 01:04)

O tempo não pára e as previsões necessitam de ser actualizadas 



Gerofil disse:


> Na minha opinião, estas entradas de norte trazem pouca probabilidade de precipitação (que digam os brigantinos ), uma vez que a “corniza” cantábrica se irá responsabilizar por absorve-la em mais de 90 %. O que sobrar ficará provavelmente confinada aos sistemas montanhosos das regiões do interior norte e centro.
> E o resto do continente terá nebulosidade de passagem, menos abundante quanto mais para oeste. Precipitação em forma de neve só nos locais habituais (topo dos sistemas montanhosos).



Então fica assim:

Estive agora a dar uma vista nas cartas do METOFFICE e avanço, em linhas gerais, com a seguinte tendência:
-entre o final de Sábado e o Domingo teremos a passagem de uma superfície frontal fria, a qual eu penso que seja de fraca e que transportará essencialmente nebulosidade (alguma precipitação apenas para as regiões do norte e centro), com temperatura ainda relativamente elevada;
-pequena descida da temperatura após a passagem desta superfície frontal, com rotação do vento temporariamente para noroeste;
-para o final do Domingo é esperado a aproximação de um sistema frontal ao noroeste da Península Ibérica, associado a um centro de baixas pressões localizado sobre a Irlanda e em deslocamento provavelmente para sueste;
-Segunda-feira será um dia muito instável em Portugal Continental, com períodos de chuva associados à passagem do sistema frontal, que será mais activo nas regiões do norte e centro; estes períodos de chuva irão dar lugar posteriormente a aguaceiros, pontualmente moderados e acompanhados por trovoada/queda de granizo (regiões norte e centro);
-o pós-frontal irá trazer então uma descida significativa da temperatura do ar, com o vento a rodar para o quadrante norte; as precipitações irão cessando a pouco e pouco.


----------



## Vince (4 Nov 2010 às 01:13)

Gerofil, mas não te esqueças que as cartas sinópticas do MetOffice são baseadas no modelo deles UKM, e esse nas últimas saídas das 12z é "só" o mais meigo de todos eles, colocando a depressão em França, enquanto os restantes colocam mais próximo.  De qualquer forma a minha aposta também será da depressão centrada algures entre a França e a Biscaia, estou a achar alguns modelos um bocado para o exagerado. 

Vamos ver o que acontece nas saídas de amanhã, em que já baixamos das 120 horas, uma altura onde ainda se costumam dar umas  "cambalhotas" modelísticas.


*UKM*


----------



## Nuno_1010 (4 Nov 2010 às 01:19)

Hora Legal de Inverno (UTC) 	Altura(m)
 	 Dom, 2010-11-07 21:14	 	 0.56	 Baixa-mar
 	 Seg, 2010-11-08 03:28	 	 3.55	 Preia-mar
 	 Seg, 2010-11-08 09:40	 	 0.52	 Baixa-mar
 	 Seg, 2010-11-08 15:55	 	 3.31	 Preia-mar
 	 Seg, 2010-11-08 21:55	 	 0.71	 Baixa-mar
 	 Ter, 2010-11-09 04:12	 	 3.43	 Preia-mar
 	 Ter, 2010-11-09 10:26	 	 0.67	 Baixa-mar
 	 Ter, 2010-11-09 16:40	 	 3.11	 Preia-mar
 	 Ter, 2010-11-09 22:36	 	 0.89	 Baixa-mar
 	 Qua, 2010-11-10 04:56	 	 3.27	 Preia-mar
 	 Qua, 2010-11-10 11:12	 	 0.86	 Baixa-mar
 	 Qua, 2010-11-10 17:26	 	 2.89	 Preia-mar
 	 Qua, 2010-11-10 23:20	 	 1.09	 Baixa-mar
 	 Qui, 2010-11-11 05:43	 	 3.08	 Preia-mar
 	 Qui, 2010-11-11 12:02	 	 1.05	 Baixa-mar
 	 Qui, 2010-11-11 18:16	 	 2.69	 Preia-mar
 	 Sex, 2010-11-12 00:08	 	 1.27	 Baixa-mar
 	Data no Servidor de Dados: 2010-11-04 01:11 +0000
Data:	2010-11-09	Porto:	Peniche	 

 Hora Legal de Inverno (UTC) 	Altura(m)
 Seg, 2010-11-08 21:55	 	 0.71	 Baixa-mar
 Ter, 2010-11-09 04:12	 	 3.43	 Preia-mar
 Ter, 2010-11-09 10:26	 	 0.67	 Baixa-mar
 Ter, 2010-11-09 16:40	 	 3.11	 Preia-mar
 Ter, 2010-11-09 22:36	 	 0.89	 Baixa-mar
 Qua, 2010-11-10 04:56	 	 3.27	 Preia-mar
 Qua, 2010-11-10 11:12	 	 0.86	 Baixa-mar
 Qua, 2010-11-10 17:26	 	 2.89	 Preia-mar
 Qua, 2010-11-10 23:20	 	 1.09	 Baixa-mar
 Qui, 2010-11-11 05:43	 	 3.08	 Preia-mar
 Qui, 2010-11-11 12:02	 	 1.05	 Baixa-mar
 Qui, 2010-11-11 18:16	 	 2.69	 Preia-mar
 Sex, 2010-11-12 00:08	 	 1.27	 Baixa-mar
 Sex, 2010-11-12 06:35	 	 2.91	 Preia-mar
 Sex, 2010-11-12 12:59	 	 1.22	 Baixa-mar
 Sex, 2010-11-12 19:14	 	 2.54	 Preia-mar
 Sab, 2010-11-13 01:07	 	 1.42	 Baixa-mar
Data no Servidor de Dados: 2010-11-04 01:11 +0000


----------



## nimboestrato (4 Nov 2010 às 03:18)

E volta a animação, regressa a excitação.
Não para  3 dias como da última vez;talvez só para 2. 
Menos democrática.Mais efémera , mas quiçá, mais vigorosa.
Segunda-feira , ao que parece,   já cá canta ...
Veremos que partituras vão ser exibidas, qual o cardápio  deste concerto 
que não " vem de Oeste" , " muito menos de  Sudoestes" e que agora ,apenas vemos o esboço traçado em rascunho ...
Amanhã , já será hora de ver  a  Pauta definitiva...


----------



## Knyght (4 Nov 2010 às 05:09)

Vince disse:


> Gerofil, mas não te esqueças que as cartas sinópticas do MetOffice são baseadas no modelo deles UKM


http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/science/creating/daysahead/nwp/um_config.html
Qualquer coisa acima das 144h não é oficial...


----------



## Vince (4 Nov 2010 às 08:50)

Saídas das 00z, no geral reforçada a tendência da depressão vir mais para cima de Portugal dado que o ECM a puxou também um pouco mais para Oeste. O UKM continua sozinho em França dos 5 principais modelos globais. Quase que se pode dizer que em vez dum Verão de São Martinho teríamos o Temporal de São Martinho.


----------



## RMira (4 Nov 2010 às 14:11)

Boas,

A tendência deste dia dos modelos tem sido de aproximar o centro da depressão de França, colando-se ao modelo que ontem estava sozinho.

Será interessante averiguar a saída das 12Z do GFS e do ECM para se poder afirmar melhor se seguem os restantes modelos ou não.

Cumprimentos.


----------



## stormy (4 Nov 2010 às 16:25)

Certo já é que a depressão vai ficar situada no Golfo de biscaia, com o centro, no periodo de maior aproximação ao território continental Português, num ponto ao longo de um eixo entre W da galiza/NW do Porto e Brest em França.
A depressão sofrerá um cavamento explosivo na 2f, ao se deslocar sobre areas de forte gradiente termico horizontal no Atlântico NE, atingindo o pico de intensidade a W/SW da Irlanda, na madrugada de 3f a depressão deverá recurvar para ESE sobre o Golfo de biscaia, acabando por se deslocar para o Mediterraneo central, onde o cold core em altura associado a linhas de instabilidade deverá causar instabilidade convectiva intensa.
Em Portugal seremos afectados por uma frente no Domingo/2f, sendo que após isso talvez tenhamos alguma convecção pós-frontal na 3f-4f, especialmente no litoral a norte de Sines.
O vento será o factor mais a ter em conta neste evento, e tal como a precipitação, terá tendencia a agravar-se caso os modelos reposicionem a depressão mais  para W/SW, numa rota que a levasse a passar mais perto da Galiza ou litoral Norte Português.

Após este evento há uma tendencia para a manutenção de actividade extra-tropical intensa no Atlãntico N....com a hipotese de uma injecção Tropical no Atlântico E onde talvez se insiram os restos do Furacão Tomás...sendo assim é possivel que haja um novo evento relacionado com outra depressão cavada, algures na 2a ou 3a semana deste mês...


----------



## rozzo (4 Nov 2010 às 16:48)

Ainda está um pouco difícil crer onde exactamente vai passar a depressão, como se vê nos desvios colocados pelo Vince no painel com os vários modelos, pois ela ainda nem cavou, vai cavar a sério em breve.
Daí depende muita coisa, a intensidade do vento, da chuva, e especialmente da entrada fria sobre o nosso território.
Seja como for, muito vento e chuva com algum frio vem de certeza, e cotas pelo médias.

Agora, "fiando" nas saídas actuais do GFS e ECMWF, bastante parecidas agora, o frio ia ser bem razoável, e no final do dia de 2ª-feira, as cotas no NE do país poderiam ir abaixo dos 1000m, até uns 800m talvez mais coisa menos coisa.
Mas, volto a repetir, ainda nem está formada a depressão, portanto o seu trajecto está longe de certo. E o mínimo desvio dela em poucas centenas de km's, muda imenso a incursão fria, e não é nada de admirar se nas próximas actualizações virmos muito menos frio, e cotas bem mais altas.


----------



## Aurélio (4 Nov 2010 às 19:36)

Esta run do ECM deve ter desiludido muita gente seguidores do ECM, e que acreditavam que esta depressão vinha para aqui .... pois nem sempre o ECM ganha, porque não existem modelos infaliveis, e neste caso o ECM é que vai agora seguir o GFS e já agora os modelos que apostavam que o seu centro entrasse no Golfo da Biscaia e dirige-se para Sudoeste de França ....

Em conclusão que se pode dizer, este evento trará assim se amanhã tudo se mantiver como o previsto por sensação de frio, algum vento (vento moderado a forte como eu tanto tardes) mas que poderá mesmo assim ser forte no litoral Norte e mesmo sul ..

OFF_TOPIC: Os meus olhos começam a mirar mais lá para o ultimo terço do mês onde tenho a esperança que haja uma mudança do padrão atmosférico, sendo que temos tido correntes de oeste/Leste e Noroeste/Sueste e espero que começe a haver no Hemisfério Norte (Atlântico Leste) uma corrente de Sudoeste/Nordeste;
Não não é futurismo é aquilo que parecem começar a mostrar os modelos ECM e GFS .. !!


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Nov 2010 às 19:46)

Aurélio disse:


> Em conclusão que se pode dizer, este evento trará assim se amanhã tudo se mantiver como o previsto por sensação de frio, algum vento (vento moderado a forte como eu tanto tardes) mas que poderá mesmo assim ser forte no litoral Norte e mesmo sul ..



Valha-nos o algum frio que ainda se vai mantendo, será que vou ver por fim 1 dígito


----------



## Vince (4 Nov 2010 às 19:54)

Mais uma reversão, novamente a tendência do Golfo da Biscaia/França depois da tendência da saída das 00z ter sido mais para sudoeste, excluindo o UKM que se tem mantido firme com a depressão em França.



*Saídas das 00z (antiga)*








*Saídas das 12z (última)*


----------



## miguel (4 Nov 2010 às 19:56)

Espero que volte a alterar como estava ontem porque com este cenário de agora é o pior para Portugal ( Não ver nada de especial)


----------



## Gerofil (4 Nov 2010 às 23:13)




----------



## Mário Barros (5 Nov 2010 às 10:46)

Tirou um bocado de frio e "espalhou" a chuva por vários dias, quando começa assim, ai ai, que vai tudo pro galheiro


----------



## Meteo Caldas (5 Nov 2010 às 10:59)

Bem nesta ultima saida o frio foi um bocado ao ar 
A chuva,sera significativa apenas na segunda-feira.O que me parece que se deva dar mais destaco a este evento é o vento que vai estar forte.

Aqui para a Suiça depois deste pequeno episodio que teremos tambem a partir de domingo,onde a cota estara entre os 800 a 1000m,o que me faz realmente sonhar é o segundo painel com a iso -10,-12 a aparecerem  mas a 200 e tal horas é utopico!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Nov 2010 às 11:12)

Bem, esta saida do gfs, embora tenha metido para mais dias precipitação em especial no norte, desiludiu-me, porque a precipitação já é mas fraca cá para baixo, o que podemos contar que seja forte é o vento, em relação ao segundo painel só dá é o nosso amigo AA


----------



## Climat (5 Nov 2010 às 11:52)

O Algarve terá mais chuviscos, tal como o último evanto, dificilmente assim, vamos ter alguma mudança onde o AA está localizado, o Norte terá sempre alguma precipitação, o Sul não passará de chuviscos.

Depois de um interregno, o AA volta e o Verão São Martinho  vai voltar, assim mostra os modelos. Por este andar, é certo que é cedo ou vem uma cut-off salvar o Algarve ou começo a ficar com a impressão de que o ano vai ser seco, e começa a ter alguns contornos da seca 2004/2005. Um Outubro em que todo o país ficou a acima da média à excepção do mês de Outubro. E mais um dado, vamos a caminho de mais um Outono abaixo da média.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Nov 2010 às 12:11)

A Europa escalda, assim só teremos um frio muito tímido, vamos ter que esperar pelo menos mais 15/20 dias.


----------



## Aurélio (5 Nov 2010 às 12:12)

Climat disse:


> O Algarve terá mais chuviscos, tal como o último evanto, dificilmente assim, vamos ter alguma mudança onde o AA está localizado, o Norte terá sempre alguma precipitação, o Sul não passará de chuviscos.
> 
> Depois de um interregno, o AA volta e o Verão São Martinho  vai voltar, assim mostra os modelos. Por este andar, é certo que é cedo ou vem uma cut-off salvar o Algarve ou começo a ficar com a impressão de que o ano vai ser seco, e começa a ter alguns contornos da seca 2004/2005. Um Outubro em que todo o país ficou a acima da média à excepção do mês de Outubro. E mais um dado, vamos a caminho de mais um Outono abaixo da média.



Eh calminha ainda agora estamos no inicio de Novembro, e muitas vezes é só lá pro dia 20 Novembro que a festa começa, e as precipitações nos ultimos 30 anos foram muito mais focadas no mes de Dezembro...
Out - +-60 mm;
Nov - +-80 mm
Dez- +-120 mm
Jan e Fev - +-60 mm
Março - <40 mm

E este ano aponto para a maior parte da precipitação ser concentrada em Dezembro !!
Fonte: IM


----------



## Paulo H (5 Nov 2010 às 14:34)

Mário Barros disse:


> A Europa escalda, assim só teremos um frio muito tímido, vamos ter que esperar pelo menos mais 15/20 dias.



Sim, a Europa ainda está amena. Mas se reparares, quando num extremo da Europa a anomalia é positiva, no outro é negativa.

Claro que no Outono e início de Inverno devemos ter em conta que o continente e o oceano ainda estão começando a arrefecer, de forma que quando somos afectados por uma depressão e mesmo que ela se estabilize a nordeste seriam necessários alguns dias para nos transportar ar frio suficiente para podermos sonhar com cotas abaixo de 1500m! Se o cenário fosse em Janeiro/Fevereiro/Março já era diferente, o frio instala-se mais rápido!


----------



## rozzo (5 Nov 2010 às 16:44)

E na sequência das últimas saídas, a das 12 do GFS dá um corte ainda mais drástico no frio!
O esperado! 

Também assim, dentro das falhas e às vezes algum "medo" que são verdade em algumas previsões do IM, há que saber também dar valor e entender um certo "conservadorismo" nas previsões a 3 dias ou mais.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Nov 2010 às 17:49)

Não foi só no frio, na precipitação também levou um pequeno corte, e a pressão já não é tão baixa para cá, o que vai se destacar neste evento é o vento que vai ser forte, mas ainda falta algum tempo, e as coisas ainda podem mudar.


----------



## miguel (5 Nov 2010 às 18:06)

Já me parece muito difícil mudar! a depressão entra pela franca é já quase certo e de uma possivel tempestade que poderia ser daquelas dignas de entrar no livro da historia caso ficasse a oeste da Galiza ou acima deste! Se transforma num dia quase banal para a época do ano em que nos encontramos, assim sendo pouco frio é certo que algum tendo em conta o tempo ameno destes dias mas nada de especial, a chuva será pouca e o vento nada de especial ou seja nada do que não tivéssemos já visto nos dois últimos eventos até poderá ser inferior no Litoral mas talvez mais forte nas terras altas do interior Norte e Centro, em relação a esses últimos dois eventos por cá...venha a próxima que esta não deverá deixar saudades por Portugal


----------



## Snifa (5 Nov 2010 às 18:20)

Boas, 

Penso que apesar de tudo não será algo de "deitar fora", iremos ter bastante vento e alguma chuva que poderá ser forte localmente em especial no Norte à passagem da frente..no pós frontal poderemos ter alguns aguaceiros significativos e quiçá alguma trovoada...e atenção ao mar que deverá tambem agravar o seu estado... claro que tudo isto é mais provável quanto mais a Norte...o Sul nomeadamente o Algarve só deverá  ver alguns chuviscos... mas aguardemos pela  evolução...

Previsão actual do IM:

Previsão para 2ª Feira, 8 de Novembro de 2010

Céu muito nublado.
*Chuva, por vezes forte nas regiões Norte e Centro, passando
gradualmente a regime de aguaceiros que serão de neve acima dos
1200/1400 metros.
Vento moderado a forte (20 a 45 km/h) de oeste, rodando para
noroeste, com rajadas da ordem dos 70 km/h no litoral.
Nas terras altas, vento será forte a muito forte (50 a 65 km/h)
com rajadas da ordem dos 90 km/h.*

METEOROLOGISTAS: Idália Mendonça/Patrícia Gomes.

Actualizado a 5 de Novembro de 2010 às 5:31 UTC

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaodescritiva/


----------



## Mago (5 Nov 2010 às 18:55)

Pela ultima saída do GFS deduzo que a cota de neve subirá ligeiramente, acima de 1700 metros... vamos ver... a precipitação também reduziu um pouco.


----------



## Aurélio (5 Nov 2010 às 19:24)

Olhando á ultima saída do ECM não se vê nada de novo no horizonte no que ás regiões do sul diz respeito !!
Aguardando por saidas mais promissoras ..... do ECM, dado que ainda parece que vai existir mais um round do Verão de S. Martinho porque depois de 3/4ª os termómetros voltam subir acima dos 20ºC !!


----------



## Vince (5 Nov 2010 às 21:40)

Snifa disse:


> Penso que apesar de tudo não será algo de "deitar fora", iremos ter bastante vento e alguma chuva que poderá ser forte localmente em especial no Norte à passagem da frente..



Concordo, acho que não é de se "deitar fora", quem se entusiasma demasiado antes do tempo é que depois fica frustrado e diz que não presta. O GFS dá vento muito forte nas terras altas do norte e centro, com rajadas de 120/130kmh aos 1300 metros. O windguru continua a dar ondulação bastante forte, na ordem dos 7/9 metros na costa ocidental. Não é nenhuma "perfect storm", mas sempre é melhor que anticiclone.


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Nov 2010 às 21:43)

Boas 

O GFS  coloca a depressao entre a P iberica e a frança na madrugada de domingo para segunda e deloca a depressao para dentro da P Iberica na terça e quanta feira e vai enfraquecer no mar mediterraneo, tenho estado a seguir neste modelo desde o prencipio da semana e poucas alterações teve desde então

















sendo assim o gfs preve chuva ja para a madrugada de domingo para segunda, o vento que sera forte. e vai prolongar-se ate terça feira. 

sou novato nesta coisa de previsões mas corrijam se tiver errado


----------



## Veterano (5 Nov 2010 às 21:47)

Vince disse:


> Concordo, acho que não é de se "deitar fora", quem se entusiasma demasiado antes do tempo é que depois fica frustrado e diz que não presta.



   O pessoal anda habituado a caviar nos últimos tempos e agora desdenha uma boa vitela.

   Para mim a grande novidade irá ser a chegada de algum frio mais a sério, um aperitivo para o Inverno


----------



## ELJICUATRO (5 Nov 2010 às 22:37)

Vince disse:


> Concordo, acho que não é de se "deitar fora", quem se entusiasma demasiado antes do tempo é que depois fica frustrado e diz que não presta. O GFS dá vento muito forte nas terras altas do norte e centro, com rajadas de 120/130kmh aos 1300 metros. O windguru continua a dar ondulação bastante forte, na ordem dos 7/9 metros na costa ocidental. Não é nenhuma "perfect storm", mas sempre é melhor que anticiclone.



Boa noite Vince,

De facto a ondulação vai ser seguramente alta (no canal TV de meteorologia francês que recebo via satélite: "La Chaîne Météo") falam mesmo de possível alerta vermelho para riscos costeiros em Portugal com ondulação na ordem dos 12m 

Quanto ao vento vai ser forte no Litoral oeste e a precipitação generosa.

Com este tempo "verão S.Martinho" que não é apropriado ao Outono, deveríamos todos apreciar um pouco estas pequenas prendas da natureza!!!
Sem obviamente desejar danos físicos ou materiais....

Cmps.


----------



## Jorge_scp (5 Nov 2010 às 23:46)

Uma imagem vale por 1000 palavras...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ELJICUATRO (6 Nov 2010 às 00:00)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Uma imagem vale por 1000 palavras...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pois resume o que acabei de dizer: Ondas na ordem dos 12 m juntas à costa portuguesa 

O mar vai mesmo estar bravo!!! Assustador o cenário nas praias.........


----------



## Vince (6 Nov 2010 às 00:07)

Essa imagem do modelo NOAA WAVEWATCH III já é duma run desactualizada, das 00z de ontem, entretanto ao longo do dia  baixou, daí ter falado em ondas de 7/9 metros há bocado


----------



## Jorge_scp (6 Nov 2010 às 00:44)

Vince disse:


> Essa imagem do modelo NOAA WAVEWATCH III já é duma run desactualizada, das 00z de ontem, entretanto ao longo do dia  baixou, daí ter falado em ondas de 7/9 metros há bocado



Sim, é verdade. Durante o dia, as runs foram deslocando ligeiramente a depressão mais para Este, para zonas continentais, o que diminuiu o 'fetch', ou seja, a área de acção dos ventos que geram a ondulação. No início do dia, apontava-se para cerca de 11m, na última run (18z) mostra cerca de 10m, ou seja, diminuiu cerca de 1m ao longo do dia nas previsões. Ainda não desceu até aos 7/9m que falas, mas é bastante provável que termine dentro desses valores, de qualquer maneira consideráveis.

Agora resta saber como vai essa ondulação chegar à costa. Ela vem bem de Norte, o que não é a direcção mais favorável para vermos ondas "gigantes" nas praias. O vento forte também poderá não permitir que as ondas se elevem tão alto na zona de rebentação. Por outro lado, o período das ondas a rondar os 17s indicam uma componente de ondulação mais longíqua e organizada. Estou curioso para ver como uma ondulação destas características se vai comportar nas praias, não é muito vulgar uma ondulação com a área de geração localizada assim tão a Norte.


----------



## Lousano (6 Nov 2010 às 00:44)

Penso que ainda não foi falado aqui, mas a depressão que nos irá afectar na 2.ª Feira será uma depressão típica de Outono (até um pouco anormal para esta data no Outono) mas a que era modelada (até desejada por muitos membros do fórum) para ser uma autêntica tempestade de Inverno.


----------



## rcjla (6 Nov 2010 às 01:15)

Pena vir pouca chuva...O mais necessário.


----------



## MarioCabral (6 Nov 2010 às 02:21)

No meu intervalo de descanso pelo fórum já muita coisa se passou e previsões que eram vistas como muito prováveis foram desfeitas e assim sucessivamente...
Embora membros bem mais experientes tenho dado já as "suas" previsões pelo contexto dos modelos...vou dar também uma palavrinha sobre o que estou à espera....

- Parece-me ser unânime que será na manhã de segunda-feira que se vai começar a sentir, principalmente a Norte, os efeitos da depressão situada ligeiramente a SE da Irlanda e que ao contrário do esperado se deslocará para SE em vez de caminhar para SW...

- A relação do vento com a ondulação será também importante. Já se falou que o vento será forte, não tenho dúvidas disso, mas acho que mais fraco que no último episódio certamente no litoral...agora em altitude no interior norte e centro será bem mais forte. A localização do centro da depressão, fortalecida pelos vento irá fazer crescer a ondulação, mas não creio que cheguem aos valores apontados...4/5metros e dai não passará...vejam-se as previsões do centro hidrográfico que nem a esses valores chegam...

- As temperaturas não irão cair como o esperado, afinal (corrijam-me se estiver errado) o deslocamento do epicentro para SE fará com que a circulação que se esperaria vinda de latitudes maiores acabem por não acontecer...penso que teoricamente se mantivesse-mos a localização do centro da depressão a SW da Irlanda íamos apanhar com o ar frio vindo de Norte que ia ser uma beleza...

- O mesmo acontece com a precipitação, depressão mais para este e lá se vai ficar tudo por terras espanholas, especialmente nos sistemas montanhosos do NW...apostaria que o Interior Norte e Centro com menos que o esperado, já o litoral irá recolher qualquer coisa...resta esperar que a depressão não se desloque tanto para este e daí iríamos beneficiar muito já que o NW galego não os "taparia" a precipitação...mais precipitação e os primeiros flocos a cotas mais baixas...cenário pouco provável...as cotas deverão ficar-se nos 1700/1800mm...

Veremos então...


----------



## nimboestrato (6 Nov 2010 às 04:23)

Aos que expectavam mais,    recomenda-se   paciência.
Aos que regozijam com o que aí vem,  ainda que mais mensurado, comedido,
haja usufruto..
Aos vizinhos do Oceano do litoral Oeste , haja compensação...
Aos  que já desconfiam do saldo final e nada vêem mais adiante
uma palavra de conforto e de esperança...
A todos, os que estão prontos para voltar a olhar os céus,
bons relatos.
Como disse o Vince atrás , por outras palavras,
para nós, alguma coisa   é melhor que esta pasmaceira, que dá jeito um dia ou dois,
mas depressa satura.
E veremos  se será só alguma...


----------



## Vince (6 Nov 2010 às 10:27)

MarioCabral disse:


> mas não creio que cheguem aos valores apontados...4/5metros e dai não passará...vejam-se as previsões do centro hidrográfico que nem a esses valores chegam...



Fui ver o modelo do Instituto Hidrográfico, e talvez não tenhas visto bem. Se bem que a run ainda seja de ontem também, não sei como sai nas próximas.






http://www.hidrografico.pt/previsao-oceano-atlantico.php

Em relação ao resto que disseste, sim, concordo, não está ao mesmo nível, uma frente menos activa, e um pós-frontal também bem mais fraco, mas afinal o outro também foi excepcionalmente bom, na metade norte do país com células por todo o lado umas atrás das outras, não acontece todos os dias, e que diabo, foi há apenas uma semana.

Em relação ao frio, ele antes também já não era muito, as cotas estavam baixas mais pelo efeito dos baixíssimos geopotenciais com a depressão próximo de nós do que propriamente por haver muito frio.




Jorge_scp disse:


> Agora resta saber como vai essa ondulação chegar à costa. Ela vem bem de Norte, o que não é a direcção mais favorável para vermos ondas "gigantes" nas praias. O vento forte também poderá não permitir que as ondas se elevem tão alto na zona de rebentação. Por outro lado, o período das ondas a rondar os 17s indicam uma componente de ondulação mais longíqua e organizada. Estou curioso para ver como uma ondulação destas características se vai comportar nas praias, não é muito vulgar uma ondulação com a área de geração localizada assim tão a Norte.



É provavel que fique aquém do que aparece em modelos, tenho ideia de que em anteriores depressões com esta trajectória e movimento rápido que geralmente alguns modelos exageram um pouco. Mas também estou com curiosidade.




Veterano disse:


> O pessoal anda habituado a caviar nos últimos tempos e agora desdenha uma boa vitela.








Lousano disse:


> Penso que ainda não foi falado aqui, mas a depressão que nos irá afectar na 2.ª Feira será uma depressão típica de Outono (até um pouco anormal para esta data no Outono) mas a que era modelada (até desejada por muitos membros do fórum) para ser uma autêntica tempestade de Inverno.



A que a certa altura foi modelada,  algo equivalente penso que nesta altura, início de Novembro, só ocorreu uma vez nas últimas 3 ou 4 décadas. Faz amanhã 28 anos, e foi relatada pelo Nimbostratos neste tópico:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/evento...-historicas-em-portugal-1560-2.html#post58429
Pena não ter evoluído para isto, poderia ser um pronuncio do Inverno, pois 3 meses depois dessa depressão de 7 Novembro de 1982 ocorreu o famoso nevão a cotas baixas de 1983


----------



## jpmartins (6 Nov 2010 às 11:40)

A ultima actualização do IM, onde se verifica uma subida da velocidade do vento.


 Continente

Previsão para 2ª Feira, 8 de Novembro de 2010

Céu muito nublado.
Chuva, por vezes forte nas regiões Norte e Centro, passando
gradualmente a regime de aguaceiros que serão de neve acima dos
1200/1400 metros.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada, em especial nas
regiões Norte e Centro.
*Vento moderado a forte (30 a 50 km/h) de oeste, rodando para
noroeste, com rajadas da ordem dos 90 km/h no litoral. Nas
terras altas, o vento será forte a muito forte (50 a 70 km/h),
com rajadas da ordem dos 110 km/h.*

Actualizado a 6 de Novembro de 2010 às 10:39 UTC


----------



## Jorge_scp (6 Nov 2010 às 12:52)

Vince disse:


> Fui ver o modelo do Instituto Hidrográfico, e talvez não tenhas visto bem. Se bem que a run ainda seja de ontem também, não sei como sai nas próximas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




  Na minha opinião, o modelo do Hidrográfico tem a tendência de ser bastante mais meigo que a realidade. O que não quer dizer que esteja errado neste caso em particular. Digo isto com base em muitas observações e acompanhamento de vários modelos de previsão do estado do mar, dados de bóias, há já alguns anos. É preciso ter em atenção alguns aspectos quando lemos uma previsão do estado do mar, para não saírmos enganados:

-As alturas das ondas são medidas em oceano aberto, através da oscilação das bóias na superfície livre do mar (z=0m). Mede-se a distância entre a crista e a cava de uma onda, onde se considera uma cava quando z atinge um pico negativo e a crista quando atinge um pico positivo. Por exemplo, se passamos de z=-2m para z=2,3 m, temos uma onda com 4,3 m. Como facilmente se compreende, esta ondulação aqui, a cerca de 90 metros de profundidade, ainda não sentiu o fundo, então comporta-se de maneira muito diferente em relação à costa. Normalmente, a ondulação é maior que a altura das ondas na rebentação na costa. Esta última depende de muitos factores, como o período, direcção da ondulação, vento, etc.

Neste caso, penso que é possível atingirmos ondulações com cerca de 9 metros, com ondas máximas registadas nas bóias até 15 metros. E estou curioso, como disse, para ver como se vai comportar junto à costa. Mas estou convencido que as condições levarão a que a altura das ondas na rebentação seja bastante inferior à ondulação. Aponto para cerca de 3 metros nas praias mais expostas.

Já agora, os modelos baseados no GFS apontam neste momento, ainda para cerca de 10m de altura significativa.


----------



## beachboy30 (6 Nov 2010 às 14:34)

Relativamente a essa questão do período, por exemplo para amanhã está previsto um aumento da ondulação para perto dos 2m (alto mar), mas o período desce drasticamente (segundo o windguru), praticamente para metade (10s para 5s). Qual é o efeito disso nas ondas junto à costa? Por exemplo para o surf?


----------



## rozzo (6 Nov 2010 às 14:42)

beachboy30 disse:


> Relativamente a essa questão do período, por exemplo para amanhã está previsto um aumento da ondulação para perto dos 2m (alto mar), mas o período desce drasticamente (segundo o windguru), praticamente para metade (10s para 5s). Qual é o efeito disso nas ondas junto à costa? Por exemplo para o surf?



Não entendo muito de surf, mas suponho que períodos muito curtos não sejam muito bons, e causem ondulação mais desordenada..


----------



## beachboy30 (6 Nov 2010 às 14:52)

rozzo disse:


> Não entendo muito de surf, mas suponho que períodos muito curtos não sejam muito bons, e causem ondulação mais desordenada..



Certo, é essa a minha percepção. Só acho muito estranho amanhã o windguru prever uma passagem de 10s para 5s no período, assim de repente. Ok, vem vento de Norte para amanhã, mas também não me parece ser assim tanto (ainda para mais durante a madrugada e manhã) que possa causar essa desordenação, e principalmente uma descida tão abrupta do período...


----------



## rozzo (6 Nov 2010 às 15:03)

beachboy30 disse:


> Certo, é essa a minha percepção. Só acho muito estranho amanhã o windguru prever uma passagem de 10s para 5s no período, assim de repente. Ok, vem vento de Norte para amanhã, mas também não me parece ser assim tanto (ainda para mais durante a madrugada e manhã) que possa causar essa desordenação, e principalmente uma descida tão abrupta do período...



Bom, pode-se pesquisar um pouco na net sobre isso, mas pelo que me recordo assim muito de repente de aprender sobre ondas nas cadeiras de Oceanografia, ondulação gerada proximamente tem período mais curto. Por exemplo aquelas ondinhas pequeninas quase só espuma ou "carneiros" quando está muito vento, geradas localmente, todas sobrepostas, e o oposto, ondas de uma tempestade muito distante, mais ordenadas e espaçadas.
Nesse caso que referes faz sentido, a depressão está-se a aproximar, logo a geração das ondas é cada vez mais próxima, assim como o período.


----------



## Jorge_scp (6 Nov 2010 às 15:55)

beachboy30 disse:


> Relativamente a essa questão do período, por exemplo para amanhã está previsto um aumento da ondulação para perto dos 2m (alto mar), mas o período desce drasticamente (segundo o windguru), praticamente para metade (10s para 5s). Qual é o efeito disso nas ondas junto à costa? Por exemplo para o surf?



Numa ondulação total, podes ter mais de uma componente ondulatória, isto é, mais do que um foco de geração de ondulação. Os períodos curtos significam que a maior contribuição para a ondulação é o vento local, e gera então um mar desorganizado, com os tais "carneirinhos". Períodos longos significam que as ondas foram geradas mais longe, e já tiveram tempo para se organizar, e vêm nos tais sets bem definidos (as famosas "7 ondas"). Isto acontece porque a ondulação, devido a efeitos de interacção não linear, tem tendência a transferir energia de altas frequência para as baixas frequências. Assim, quanto mais longe é a geração da ondulação, mais energia é transferida para as baixas frequências, ou seja, eleva o período da ondulação.
Se a ondulação é gerada pelo vento local, a energia ainda está grande parte nas altas frequências=baixos períodos.

O período amanhã desce drasticamente porque a partir de uma certa altura o vento Norte vai ser suficientemente forte para se tornar a maior contribuição de energia para a ondulação. O que não quer dizer que não haja uma ondulação de fora com um período maior, mas terá menor importância. Digamos que a ondulação total é uma soma de várias componentes de geração!

Resumindo, para o surf as melhores condições é quando temos ondulação de fora, com períodos elevados, e o vento em terra é fraco ou off-shore.


----------



## joao henriques (6 Nov 2010 às 17:37)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Numa ondulação total, podes ter mais de uma componente ondulatória, isto é, mais do que um foco de geração de ondulação. Os períodos curtos significam que a maior contribuição para a ondulação é o vento local, e gera então um mar desorganizado, com os tais "carneirinhos". Períodos longos significam que as ondas foram geradas mais longe, e já tiveram tempo para se organizar, e vêm nos tais sets bem definidos (as famosas "7 ondas"). Isto acontece porque a ondulação, devido a efeitos de interacção não linear, tem tendência a transferir energia de altas frequência para as baixas frequências. Assim, quanto mais longe é a geração da ondulação, mais energia é transferida para as baixas frequências, ou seja, eleva o período da ondulação.
> Se a ondulação é gerada pelo vento local, a energia ainda está grande parte nas altas frequências=baixos períodos.
> 
> O período amanhã desce drasticamente porque a partir de uma certa altura o vento Norte vai ser suficientemente forte para se tornar a maior contribuição de energia para a ondulação. O que não quer dizer que não haja uma ondulação de fora com um período maior, mas terá menor importância. Digamos que a ondulação total é uma soma de várias componentes de geração!
> ...



o mais relevante sera mesmo a ondulação que estará brutal!!


----------



## João Soares (6 Nov 2010 às 20:08)

Parece que vem aí uma semana típica à moda do Norte.
(Chuva, chuviscos, céu nublado, algumas abertas, sol, chuva, nevoeiro, chuviscos)


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Nov 2010 às 20:23)

Mais uns chuviscos que devem render no máximo 5 mm, pelo Sotavento Algarvio.  As ervas que nasceram com as primeiras chuvas estão a desaparecer e a terra está dura como se fosse Verão.


----------



## Aurélio (6 Nov 2010 às 22:01)

Neste mês de Novembro que tem sido muito seco nos primeiros dias deste mês tende a manter durante os primeiros 15 dias do mês um cenário muito seco a sul que neste momento perspectiva que seja na ordem dos 5 mm, no Sotavento Algarvio e deverá ocorrer se calhar para cima de 80 mm na região Norte até meio do mês ...
Valores estes que são bastante abaixo da média, e que dão porventura a ideia de que teremos uma 2ª metade do mês bastante seca também ....
Contudo de acordo com os dados que tenho vindo a consultar está-me a parecer que entre 15 a 20 manter-se-á estas condições a Norte e Centro do país, e ainda seco no sul....
Para a restante década do mês espero então que o cenário de chuva se intensifique em especial a Norte e Centro mas que nas regiões do Sul também se intensificarão ... o que não quer dizer que obtenhamos a média do mês nas regiões do Sul !!


----------



## Mjhb (6 Nov 2010 às 22:57)

Preciso de saber rapidamente, sff, se para amanhã já é esperada alguma chuva, por menos intensa que seja. 

Pelo satélite vejo uma pequena frente a entrar já pela Galiza, acho já expectável alguma precipitação fraca e em aguaceiros pouco frequentes a partir do meio da noite. É possível?


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Nov 2010 às 01:21)

Novo dia e novas novidades acabadas de sair...e cá estamos novamente para esmiuçar tudo...

Em relação a este episódio...para amanhã não espero mesmo nada...no máximo umas pingas no litoral norte, mas arrisco dizer que nem isso teremos.

- A precipitação só chegará mesmo no final da madrugada do dia 8 de Novembro, primeiro ténue no litoral norte e depois assumirá as suas posições por todo o país.
No litoral norte e centro, especialmente a norte, a acumulação será razoável, mas nunca atingirá os valores do último episódio. De resto no interior norte e centro alguma chuva e o sul penso que nem aos 5mm de que já falaram chegará...isto até ao final de dia 8!
Depois no pós aí sim será bem melhor...com bastante chuva a norte e centro, e algo melhor a sul, mas nunca renderá grande coisa por terras algarvias...Agora no litoral norte será em grande no dia 9 de Novembro...

- Em relação ao vento chegará um pouco mais cedo que a precipitação na madrugada de 8 e terá o seu máximo ao inicio da tarde de 8, mesmo assim até dia 10 teremos muito vento a norte e centro, especialmente nas terras altas...


O melhor de tudo e que ainda ninguém falou é que se espera que dia 11 já tenhamos novamente outra frente com centro localizada segundo a última saida do GFS a NW da Irlanda a render mais alguma precipitação no litoral norte inicialmente...
Depois virá o melhor, o centro desloca-se para NE da Irlanda e dia 13 e 14 teríamos algo em grande por todo o país...com precipitação e cotas bem baixas...arriscaria dizer que seria o 1º grande nevão...espero que tudo se mantenha afinado nesse sentido...pena estarmos ainda a mais de 150h de distancia...previsões valem o que valem...


----------



## João Soares (7 Nov 2010 às 01:22)

Antes de me retirar foi verificar os meteogramas, e o cenário e este:







O que poderei dizer disto: 
e que a semana que vem será um tédio...


----------



## Vince (7 Nov 2010 às 10:26)

A depressão (Becky) já é visível no satélite. 






O centro vai mesmo ficar-se pelo canal e centro-norte de França






O ângulo de entrada da frente não é muito favorável para nós, à partida será uma frente relativamente bem comportada, na 2ªf a costa espanhola e francesa vão levar o grosso do temporal, excepção nas terras altas onde o vento ainda será bastante forte, talvez no litoral norte também, embora aí não pareça nada de muito especial. A nível de chuva deverá ser mais interessante a norte na 3ªfeira pós frontal, mas não estou muito confiante. Ondulação parece-me que também baixou ligeiramente nas últimas saídas.


----------



## Rainy (7 Nov 2010 às 13:32)

Bem vendo assim é mais uma semana de tédio.
Mas pelo menos são vários dias de instabilidade.


----------



## DRC (7 Nov 2010 às 13:55)

Rainy disse:


> Bem vendo assim é mais uma semana de tédio.
> Mas pelo menos são vários dias de instabilidade.



Vários dias de instabilidade?
Só se for para o Norte, poque aqui só vamos ter algumas chuva fraca amanhã, Terça e Quarta-Feira, na Quinta voltamos ao tempo de pasmaceira.
Nem 5 mm se deve acumular aqui com este "evento".


----------



## Gerofil (7 Nov 2010 às 17:07)

Pelo menos até terça-feira é de contar com chuva, em praticamente todo o país. O Instituto de Meteorologia prevê aguaceiros fortes, vento com rajadas e queda de neve nos pontos mais altos de Portugal Continental.
“Vamos ter períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros mais intensos a Norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela. *Nas Terras Altas, no Norte e Centro, vai cair uma quantidade considerável de neve*”, explica a meteorologista Maria João Frada.
A chuva e a neve vêm acompanhadas de “vento, no Litoral e nas Terras Altas, e ainda associado ao vento *vamos ter agitação marítima forte, que amanhã já vai atingir os quatro a cinco metros a Norte do Cabo da Roca, e cinco a sete metros para dia 9 [terça-feira], também a Norte do Cabo da Roca*”, prevê Maria João Frada.
As boas notícias estão reservadas para quarta-feira. O Instituto de Meteorologia prevê, a partir de dia 10, “uma melhoria considerável em termos de vento, precipitação e agitação marítima”.

Renascença


----------



## stormy (7 Nov 2010 às 18:00)

Boas..
Entre as 00z de 2f e as 12z de 4f deverá chover de modo por vezes moderado a norte do Tejo....o vento tambem será significativo, tal como a ondulação, e a neve nas cotas médias e altas.

Após 4f o AA ficará entre os Açores e a Madeira, sendo que o fluxo em Portugal continental será de WSW.
Entre os Açores e a Galiza ficará localizado um WCB, onde ar tropical é arrastado desde a zona das Bermudas até á Europa W, essa massa de ar ém interacção com o vortice polar  deverá gerar ciclogeneses muito intenas na area das ilhas Britanicas.
Tambem o WCB deverá causar bastante precipitação, essencialmente orografica e não convectiva, na Galiza e partes do N espanhol e NW Português.
Por isso, após a entrada de ar frio na 2f-3f, o resto da semana deverá ser bastante agradavel e soalheiro, essencialmente a sul do Tejo..

Há a possibilidade de após 6f/sab, essa continua advecção tropical seja intreceptada por um novo cavado, com ar muito frio, que se desloca desde a Gronelandia até ao Atlantico central....neste momento o ECMWF ( que tem andado fiavel no medio e longo prazo), é o modelo que melhor evidencia este cenário, que poderia levar a uma ciclogenese moderada ou forte a WNW da PI.

........
A NAO tem andado positiva...mas o padrão actual, com o AA não muito potente ( excepto em alguns casos) e com a dorsal de um modo geral, a latitudes não muito elevadas, é compativel com um inverno ( dez-fev) interessante....já que o storm track ( que tam andado muito intenso) talvez tenha condições para descer mais em latitude do que o inicialmente previsto.
Talvez os proximos 2 ou 3 meses venham a ser mais amenos e chuvosos do que o idealizado...bom...no fundo até tem havido alguma indefenição nos modelos sazonais...o que sempre levanta algumas esperanças


----------



## Aurélio (7 Nov 2010 às 20:31)

Humm ... interessante, mais do mesmo ...
Então até amanhã e aproveitem o evento que os proximos 10 dias por estas bandas não traz nada de novo !!


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Nov 2010 às 20:48)

A depressão ainda está um bocado desorganizada, amanhã por esta hora já será uma beleza


----------



## Gerofil (7 Nov 2010 às 22:19)

Segunda e terça-feira vão ser dias de frio e ventosos. Prevê-se períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, com mais intensidade a norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela.

“*Como está frio [a precipitação] vai ser sobre a forma de neve em quotas relativamente baixas, durante a madrugada e manhã.* Este cenário de vento precipitação e queda de neve vai-se manter na terça-feira e haverá uma melhoria gradual já a partir de quarta-feira”.

Renascença


----------



## Vince (7 Nov 2010 às 22:23)

É um "relativo" bastante grande, dificilmente haverá cotas abaixo dos 900/1000 metros, se calhar sendo optimista.


----------



## Paulo H (7 Nov 2010 às 22:50)

Vince disse:


> É um "relativo" bastante grande, dificilmente haverá cotas abaixo dos 900/1000 metros, se calhar sendo optimista..



De acordo com o nosso simulador GFS, existe uma janela de 6h durante a qual cairia neve acima dos 900m em Montalegre e acima dos 1250m a norte do Tejo!


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Nov 2010 às 23:17)

A depressão (Becky) começa a mostrar organização.

O seu núcleo começa agora a ficar "embebido" numa *massa de ar muito frio* (polar), como mostra a imagem mais recente da EUMETSAT (retirada da AEMET - pena que o IM não disponibilize outro tipo de imagens).

Encontra-se já a NO da Irlanda e irá descendo de latitude.






Nas previsões da AEMET, as cotas de neve nas províncias a norte de Chaves e Bragança andará pelos 1100\1300 mts no dia de amanhã (2ª feira).


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Nov 2010 às 23:38)

Uma depressão excelente aqui há porta, daqui a 24h.


----------



## rozzo (8 Nov 2010 às 11:39)

Vince disse:


> É um "relativo" bastante grande, dificilmente haverá cotas abaixo dos 900/1000 metros, se calhar sendo optimista.



É mesmo isso, até porque o frio a níveis médios será bastante modesto. O que pode fazer descer as cotas mais até esses níveis a rondar 900/1000m é o temporario "afundamento" de ar frio em aguaceiros mais fortes, visto o centro da depressão em altitude ter ar muito frio. Ao nível dos 500hPa o frio não é modesto mas sim bastante interessante. 
Mas esses aguaceiros mais fortes, e consequentes abaixamentos da cota estarão claro limitados a zonas mais a Norte.


----------



## stormy (8 Nov 2010 às 13:49)

rozzo disse:


> É mesmo isso, até porque o frio a níveis médios será bastante modesto. O que pode fazer descer as cotas mais até esses níveis a rondar 900/1000m é o temporario* "afundamento" de ar frio *em aguaceiros mais fortes, visto o centro da depressão em altitude ter ar muito frio. Ao nível dos 500hPa o frio não é modesto mas sim bastante interessante.
> Mas esses aguaceiros mais fortes, e consequentes abaixamentos da cota estarão claro limitados a zonas mais a Norte.



Sim...se vires as cartas de fluxo vertical nos 700hpa, notas uma grande dinamica no norte e interior centro...o que é compativel com esse tipo de fenomenos


----------



## Aurélio (8 Nov 2010 às 19:31)

Tchii isto está bonito para este mês está .... cada dia que venho cá vejo sempre a mesma previsão ...
Vá lá que os chuviscos ainda chegam para regar as plantas ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Nov 2010 às 19:57)

Aurélio disse:


> Tchii isto está bonito para este mês está .... cada dia que venho cá vejo sempre a mesma previsão ...
> Vá lá que os chuviscos ainda chegam para regar as plantas ...



Está bonito sim Aurélio. Este é o 2º mês mais chuvoso no Algarve a seguir a Dezembro, pelo andar vamos ver se ainda temos os 9 mm que caíram o ano passado, Dezembro salva ou então comecem a poupar água que vamos ter mais do mesmo a seca à porta. De ano para ano cada vez chove menos no Algarve, essa é a realidade, se o ano passado tivemos o Outono mais seco dos últimos 28 anos, este foi um pouco mais chuvoso mas à aquém da média.


----------



## Aurélio (8 Nov 2010 às 21:03)

Calma Algarvio, porque por exemplo no GFS apesar de dar o AA sempre por cá durante os 15/17 dias, ou seja, quase até ao final do mês, olhando com mais calma aos restantes membros se pode verificar que o Operacional é dos membros que tem uma pressão mais alta.
A partir das 180h, existe uma tendencia de aumento da instabilidade em todo o país, mas ainda não se tem uma tendencia clara.... e por isso mais para o final do mês como já tinha dito espero uma maior instabilidade, o que não quer dizer que tenhamos um mês acima da média, espero sim não tão seco quanto esta primeira quinzena ou primeiros 20 dias ....
Portanto não espero nada que se pareça com 2004/2005 nem acredito em tal coisa nos próximos 20 anos !!


----------



## David sf (8 Nov 2010 às 21:16)

Aurélio disse:


> Calma Algarvio, porque por exemplo no GFS apesar de dar o AA sempre por cá durante os 15/17 dias, ou seja, quase até ao final do mês, olhando com mais calma aos restantes membros se pode verificar que o Operacional é dos membros que tem uma pressão mais alta.
> A partir das 180h, existe uma tendencia de aumento da instabilidade em todo o país, mas ainda não se tem uma tendencia clara.... e por isso mais para o final do mês como já tinha dito espero uma maior instabilidade, o que não quer dizer que tenhamos um mês acima da média, espero sim não tão seco quanto esta primeira quinzena ou primeiros 20 dias ....
> Portanto não espero nada que se pareça com 2004/2005 nem acredito em tal coisa nos próximos 20 anos !!



A partir de dia 20 poderá começar a animar. Há muitas saídas do GFS que começam a manifestar a tendência para o jet começar a ondular e a circulação zonal a abrandar, com a NAO a tornar-se neutra. Agora não sei é se será a animação que tu queres. Pois tanto poderá dar para fluxo de SW húmido como para uma entrada fria e seca de NE. Ou para nada. 
Tem andado a alternar entre as três opções, dependerá da posição onde subirá a dorsal, mas acho que isso é muito provável, a partir de meados de dia 20 a circulação tornar-se-á mais meridiana e menos zonal.


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Nov 2010 às 01:50)

Esta semana parece-me que será em grande, em especial para o território a norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela, mas com as últimas saídas parece-me apontar que o sul no dia 14 não vai poder queixar-se muito...tanto no GFS como no ECMWF apontam no bom sentido, são quase lineares a colocarem uma depressão que se deslocará de O para E ao longo do norte da europa e que renderá precipitação ao longo de todo Portugal...

Já que em relação à esperada neve, pelo menos por alguns, teremos também um panorama bem mais interessante, com cotas abaixo dos 1000m a norte da Estrela...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (9 Nov 2010 às 07:07)

Ora ca esta um belo mapa de avisos.... Desde a Neve no Norte acima de determinadas cotas, Vento para practicamente todo o pais e ondulação a vermelho podendo chegar aos 8 metros, no litoral Centro e Norte!!!!




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Nov 2010 às 11:03)

Agora virá uma breve pausa na instabilidade que quem sabe, irá regressar já a partir dos dias 13/14 especialmente no norte e centro, mas ainda nada é certo. Quanto às temperaturas irão haver algumas subidas mas nada de muito significativo, mas os dias irão ser caracterizados por máximas amenas e noites frias. Já o vento irá enfraquecer ao longo do dia de hoje sendo fraco nos próximos dias.

A Europa continua escaldante.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Nov 2010 às 13:29)

A imagem não é propriamente uma beleza estonteante, mas fica o registo


----------



## Veterano (9 Nov 2010 às 20:42)

O que andará o modelo europeu a magicar?


----------



## joseoliveira (9 Nov 2010 às 20:57)

Veterano disse:


> O que andará o modelo europeu a magicar?



Um médio prazo algo arrojado tendo em conta a época e perspectivas da presença do elemento branco o que até lá nos permite sonhar!


----------



## David sf (9 Nov 2010 às 21:20)

Veterano disse:


> O que andará o modelo europeu a magicar?



Seria o início do inverno. É neste momento muito provável que a circulação zonal acalme dentro de cerca de uma semana e que comecem a acontecer bloqueios e anticiclones a latitudes superiores.

Para que aconteça tal entrada fria é necessário que a Gronelândia esteja "disponível" para receber a dorsal, como mostra o ECM e não o GFS.











E aquele A que ambos vêem no Alaska também poderia dar jeito, se se unissem os dois poderiam partir o vórtice polar em dois, e aí teríamos já uma excelente descarga fria e poder-se-ia criar um padrão semelhante ao do ano passado, com o índice AO a tornar-se muito negativo, e eventualmente a NAO também.

Mas esta saída do ECM deve ser uma saída isolada, pois a média dos ensembles não aponta para nada disto.


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Nov 2010 às 22:27)

joseoliveira disse:


> Um médio prazo algo arrojado tendo em conta a época e perspectivas da presença do elemento branco o que até lá nos permite sonhar!



Para mim é sem dúvida o ECMWF o melhor modelo a médio prazo...esperamos que se confirme a tendência!


----------



## Aurélio (9 Nov 2010 às 22:53)

Uma tendencia que surgiu numa unica run........

Na ultima actualização do GFS este modelo continua a garantir que depois das 240 horas (medio prazo isto ?? ), existem sinais de um rompimento na circulação zonal.....

Em termos globais dos modelos a partir das 180 horas existe tendencia para um rompimento da circulação zonal (nas latitudes elevadas).
De qualquer forma as implicações que isto terá no estado do tempo ainda é muito incerto, pois estamos a muito longa distância, e os modelos estão mostrando a partir das 180 h um AA muito flutuante .... assim tipo Académica - Porto !!


----------



## stormy (10 Nov 2010 às 11:10)

O resto da semana até Sábado será ameno, com fluxo de SW e temperaturas a subir ligeiramente...no extremo NW há possibilidade de precipitação, essencialmente orográfica e estratiforme, devido á proximidade de uma frente estacionária/WCB, que se localiza a NW da Galiza.

No sábado, a interacção de um cavado com o WCB, a NNE dos Açores deverá causar uma ciclogenese...o GFS e o ECMWF não dão identidade a esse sistema, resumindo-o a uma área de circulação aberta, conectada as áreas depressionarias principais na Europa do norte...
Apesar disto, algumas perturbações dos ensembles desses modelos dão identidade ao sistema....é provável que durante o Sábado haja condições para chuva moderada a forte e relativamente bem distribuída... mas tudo depende ainda destes retoques..tudo em aberto

No Domingo algumas perturbações criam uma ciclogenese a W da PI....devido á manutenção do "canal" entre uma área depressionaria no Atlântico W/SW e a área zonal principal no Atlântico NE...o mesmo canal que deu origem ao WCB e á depressão de Sábado...mais uma hipótese para chuva por vezes forte e bem distribuída.

O fim-de-semana deverá ser caracterizado, portanto, por alguma instabilidade de origem frontal...o vento ou ondulações não deverão ser muito significativos pois estes sistemas não têm em condições para um desenvolvimento muito intenso...assim apenas a precipitação associada a plumas de ar quente (talvez um pouco instável) merece destaque.

No inicio da próxima semana, num período já com bastante indefinição... há a tendência para o AA voltar par a posição a N dos Açores...estendendo-se para N em crista e estabelecendo um fluxo frio de N/NW....o período após as 150-180h está muito indefinido, exactamente devido á diminuição da actividade depressionaria no Atlântico...logo se vê o que há de resultar desse período de NAO neutra... se frio e um cavado de NW... se fluxos de W/SW associados a perturbações Atlânticas e ao possível desprendimento das baixas no E dos EUA para o Atlântico central


----------



## Aurélio (10 Nov 2010 às 22:56)

Em relação ao próximo fim de semana o GFS e o ECM estão na mesma linha, prevendo a passagem de um sistema frontal de intensidade moderada a forte em termos de precipitação ....
Depois desse episódeo volta o tempo mais anticiclónico,  e depois como o fim de semana aproxima-se novamente o GFS volta a colocar, quer dizer colocou nesta run pois o ECM já havia colocado antes uma depressão geo-estacionária, ou se quiserem uma cut-off a oeste de Portugal, ou melhor que nascerá a Noroeste de Portugal percorrendo depois a costa portuguesa ao longo de dois dias .......
...................
Relativamente aos comentários anteriores não tenho nada a dizer, analisei os modelos para o futuro e para o passado com um português correcto, e realcei que quase toda a precipitação que ocorreu no Algarve foi basicamente nesses dias .... e que esteve baseada num determinado padrão que tem caracterizado a atmosfera este ano, somente isso ....

Queria somente desejar a todos os que podem que aproveitem o dia de S. Martinho, pois eu estarei trabalhando o dia todo, e por isso pouco poderei aproveitar ... Vai estar um optimo dia para passear, e esta é a minha ultima mensagem do dia...
Uma boa noite e até amanhã ...


----------



## David sf (10 Nov 2010 às 22:59)

Isto está uma confusão... Faz muito tempo que não via todos os modelos completamente à nora no médio prazo. Até Sábado alguns chuviscos no norte e estabilidade a sul, no Domingo deveremos ser afectados por uma frente de média actividade e depois... Está tudo em aberto.


----------



## João Soares (11 Nov 2010 às 07:34)

E pena ser a longo prazo, mas que seria/será uma boa rega 







Para o resto desta semaninha, continuaremos com os aguaceiro fracos e/ou períodos de chuva.


----------



## Aurélio (11 Nov 2010 às 09:39)

Bom dia ... (antes ainda de ir trabalhar)
Nesta run o GFS prosseguiu o caminho traçado nas ultimas runs e coloca uma bela depressão isolada no proximo fim de semana a 8 dias ... e reforça o sistema frontal neste fim de semana ....
Tal cenário traria boa precipitação a todo o território no periodo traçado por mim ...

Contudo o ECM que por acaso até era o que costumava gostar mais dessas depressões desapareceu com aquilo que já havia dado como tendencia e assim no proximo fim de semana a 8 dias, voltou a colocar o AA em cima de Portugal inteiro ....
Portanto a unica coisa garantida é que neste fim de semana choverá desta vez em todo o território !!


----------



## frederico (11 Nov 2010 às 09:58)

Aurélio disse:


> Bom dia ... (antes ainda de ir trabalhar)
> Nesta run o GFS prosseguiu o caminho traçado nas ultimas runs e coloca uma bela depressão isolada no proximo fim de semana a 8 dias ... e reforça o sistema frontal neste fim de semana ....
> Tal cenário traria boa precipitação a todo o território no periodo traçado por mim ...
> 
> ...



Há boas probabilidades de termos mais de 10 mm no sotavento algarvio


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Nov 2010 às 11:25)

frederico disse:


> Há boas probabilidades de termos mais de 10 mm no sotavento algarvio



Neste momento, o ECM coloca 16 mm, o GFS coloca 11 mm em Olhão. O meteoblue coloca 3 mm, o freemeteo coloca 8.6 mm é para todos os gostos.  
.


----------



## stormy (11 Nov 2010 às 11:39)

Aurélio disse:


> Bom dia ... (antes ainda de ir trabalhar)
> Nesta run o GFS prosseguiu o caminho traçado nas ultimas runs e coloca uma bela depressão isolada no proximo fim de semana a 8 dias ... e reforça o sistema frontal neste fim de semana ....
> Tal cenário traria boa precipitação a todo o território no periodo traçado por mim ...
> 
> ...



Este sistema frontal é interessante pois é fruto da interacção de um cavado com bastante ar frio ( 2f esta prevista a primrira iso 0 no N), com uma boa intrusão tropical...e a isto soma-se o facto de não se deslocar demasiado rapidamente...
Tambem há condições favoraveis a uma pequena ciclogenese a NW associada a este padrão sinoptico...o que poderia ainda tornar a situação mais interessante...
Esperemos..pelo menos chuva haverá com razoavel fartura


----------



## stormy (11 Nov 2010 às 14:04)

Boas

...........GFS/06z...........
Durante o resto desta semana teremos a aproximação de uma frente estacionaria que esta  NW da Galiza...esta frente vai interagir com um cavado, Sabado, dando origem a uma fraca area depressionaria a N da Galiza....a intensidade do evento depende da evolução dessa baixa associada.
Em prinipio o sistema deverá cruzar o território continental entre a manhã de Sabado e a madrugada de 2f, deixando bastante precipitação (generalizada), e talvez alguma convecção isolada...os ventos e a ondulação não deverão atingir intensidades intensidades muito relevantes.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

...........................

No Atlântico W, uma vasta area ciclónica está em processo de hibridação, perdendo gradualmente os sistemas frontais e criando alguma convecção dispersa.
Este sistema está embebido em ar tropical, e está sob fraco windshear, já que se situa exatamente por debaixo de um outro campo depressionario em altura, entre uma crista anticiclónica a E e outra a W.
Ao mover-se lentamente para E-ESE, sob SST´s acima de 20º, é posivel alguma evolução deste sistema para uma depressão subtropical, ao longo das proximas 72-96h.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Há que acompanhar o processo de absorção deste sitema pelo fluxo zonal....o GFS coloca o sistema a ser arrastado por um cavado ás 120h....colocando-o posteriormente a W da PI....se isto acontecer teriamos uma depresão hibrida, num processo de intensificação baroclinica, a W do continente, uma situação deveras interessante ( e relativamente comum para a epoca do ano)


----------



## Knyght (11 Nov 2010 às 17:52)

Vai existir actividade no Grupo Central dos Açores, amanhã a noite quem quiser dar o seu ponto de vista em vez de ficar a espera de água só no rectangulo é bem vindo:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...-madeira-novembro-2010-a-5038.html#post239182


----------



## frederico (11 Nov 2010 às 22:07)

1337 disse:


> caro aurelio eu percebo o que dizes
> mas tambem tens de ver que sois poucos os meteoloucos
> achas que os algarvios gostam todos de chuva?
> eles gostam de sol como a grande maioria da gente e o algarve é o ideal e o mais soalheiro do país
> ...



Conhece muito mal os algarvios. As novas gerações talvez sejam assim, mas a geração dos meus pais, que agora têm 45 anos, dá muito valor à chuva. Quando a minha mãe era criança, o meu avô deu água a muitas famílias pobres de Cacela e de Tavira, em anos de seca, pois tinha bons poços nas suas propriedades. Aqui no Norte, felizmente, nunca souberam o que é uma seca a sério.

____________________________________________________


----------



## Rainy (11 Nov 2010 às 22:08)

Este fim-de-semana já vai haver chuva generalisada, e no Algarve concerteza devera chover bem.


----------



## Jorge_scp (11 Nov 2010 às 23:13)

Ainda falta muito tempo, mas já temos um muito bom sinal, principalmente para os Algarvios: O ECMWF finalmente concorda com o que o GFS tem vindo a modelar, uma depressão situada a sudoeste do continente, na posição perfeita para o Centro e Sul. Será desta? Bastante longe para ter certezas, muito pode alterar, mas este "casamento" entre o GFS e o ECMWF dá-me esperanças!


----------



## cactus (11 Nov 2010 às 23:35)

Boas , venho aqui ler todos os dias as previsoes que cada um faz sobre o tempo , alguns fazem sentido outros nem tanto . Nunca comento até porque os meus conhecimentos de meteorologia não são muito aprofundados  . A meteorologia é fascinante pela sua impervisibilidade, por isso venho aqui para tentar aprender a interpretar os modelos , cartas e afins .Só não entendo como é que se passa do nº 11 ao nº 13 a falar do mesmo ?? . Todos os anos sempre mais do memo ...Já olharam bem para os modelos , ou será que não vem nada de interessante nos proximos dias ?


----------



## AnDré (12 Nov 2010 às 01:18)

cactus disse:


> Já olharam bem para os modelos , ou será que não vem nada de interessante nos proximos dias ?



Como já foi referido por alguns membros, domingo deverá ser um dia de rega geral.
Previsão do GFS (run das 18z):


----------



## nimboestrato (12 Nov 2010 às 03:13)

Chova  como chova ,ou quanto chova ?
Que interessa . Venha de lá mas é,  esse chover.
Pior seria nos próximos 7 dias nada estar para ocorrer.
Agora virá o  certo .
Mas daqui a 7 dias há , imagine-se , quem esboce  este  incerto :







[/URL]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG] 

A discussão que  aqui ocorreu deve ter gerado um sentimento de solidariedade com os eternos desfavorecidos de chuva tal ,que a "previsão deste modelo" não resistiu e foi  sensível às realidades por cá  escalpelizadas.
Boa...Já chegamos longe.
Tão longe como estes 7 dias...


----------



## Snifa (12 Nov 2010 às 08:46)

Bons dias, 

o IM  acaba de actualizar as suas previsões para o fim de semana:

Previsão para Sábado, 13 de Novembro de 2010

Regiões Norte e Centro:
Céu muito nublado, com abertas no litoral a sul do Cabo Carvoeiro.
*Períodos de chuva, em especial a norte do sistema montanhoso
Montejunto-Estrela, que será forte no litoral da região Norte
no final do dia.**Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) de sul, tornando-se
forte (35 a 50 km/h) no litoral e forte a muito forte
(45 a 65 km/h), com rajadas até 110 km/h, nas terras altas.*
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.

Região Sul:
Períodos de céu muito nublado, apresentando-se geralmente pouco
nublado no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve.
Possibilidade de ocorrência de períodos de chuva fraca no Alto
Alentejo.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h) de sul, tornando-se
moderado a forte (25 a 40 km/h) no litoral e forte a muito forte
(40 a 60 km/h), com rajadas até 90 km/h, nas terras altas.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.

Previsão para Domingo, 14 de Novembro de 2010

Céu muito nublado, diminuindo gradualmente de nebulosidade.

*Chuva, por vezes forte até ao início da manhã, passando a

regime de aguaceiros, que serão de neve acima dos 1400 metros,

baixando a cota para os 1000 metros no final do dia.

Vento moderado (15 a 30 km/h) de sul, soprando moderado a

forte (30 a 45 km/h) no litoral oeste, rodando para noroeste no

início da manhã.

Nas terras altas, o vento será forte a muito forte (40 a 60 km/h)

de sul, com rajadas até 90 km/h, rodando para noroeste moderado

a forte (20 a 40 km/h).*
Descida da temperatura máxima.

Tambem coloca em alerta amarelo e laranja o Norte e Centro por chuva , vento e mar alteroso.

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/index.html


----------



## Veterano (12 Nov 2010 às 09:15)

Snifa disse:


> Tambem coloca em alerta amarelo e laranja o Norte e Centro por chuva , vento e mar alteroso.



  Não me recordo de alertas laranja colocados tão amiúde pelo IM, mas mais vale prevenir que remediar...

  Não nos podemos queixar muito, temos tido nos últimos tempos fins-de-semana bem interessantes.


----------



## Snifa (12 Nov 2010 às 09:23)

Veterano disse:


> Não me recordo de alertas laranja colocados tão amiúde pelo IM, mas mais vale prevenir que remediar...
> 
> Não nos podemos queixar muito, temos tido nos últimos tempos fins-de-semana bem interessantes.



Sim, aqui o Norte não se pode queixar.. mais um fim de semana a prometer boas acumulações...e é curioso que a grande parte dos últimos eventos tenha ocorrido precisamente ao fim de semana...

Quanto aos alertas acho que o IM está a antecipar mais, adoptando uma postura mais preventiva...


----------



## Knyght (12 Nov 2010 às 09:36)

Snifa disse:


> Quanto aos alertas acho que o IM está a antecipar mais, adoptando uma postura mais preventiva...



Essa postura é de louvar 

Período 00h-06h de Domingo


----------



## squidward (12 Nov 2010 às 11:52)

Já repararam no belo cenário que o GFS nos montou para dia 23 (276h)??
O Problema é mesmo esse...estar a 273h de distancia, mas é sempre bom para nos fazer sonhar um pouco.
Outra curiosidade é Chover sempre nos Fins-de-semana, parece algo "programado".


----------



## Redfish (12 Nov 2010 às 13:34)

squidward disse:


> Já repararam no belo cenário que o GFS nos montou para dia 23 (276h)??
> O Problema é mesmo esse...estar a 273h de distancia, mas é sempre bom para nos fazer sonhar um pouco.
> Outra curiosidade é Chover sempre nos Fins-de-semana, parece algo "programado".




Programado e tramado ...

A verdade é que sempre que tenho prova de BTT chove...

Já cancelei a inscrição para uma prova de  BTT no Domingo já que é certa a chuva para o Algarve.


----------



## meteo (12 Nov 2010 às 13:40)

Ai vem ela!Nos ultimos tempos a chuva é quase sempre ao fim-de-semana! 

Lá vem ela outra vez,acompanhada com vento moderado a forte..Não tanto como no último evento..E a ondulação também não vai ser significativa...Um evento de boa chuva,talvez até generalizada no Domingo.

No inicio da próxima semana cessa a chuva,diminuem as temperaturas e o vento,e teremos uns bons dias de sol 
Para previsões após Terça/Quarta,deixo para os entendidos a consultar modelos.


----------



## VILA REAL (12 Nov 2010 às 14:54)

Salvo erro, a queda de neve ocorrida o ano passado também aconteceu ao fim de semana (pelo menos em Vila Real).


----------



## David sf (12 Nov 2010 às 16:49)

Já começa a cheirar a mudança de padrão no Atlântico, começa-se a intuir a subida da dorsal atlântica até à Gronelândia, com o possível isolamento de uma bolsa de ar quente em altitude que sustentaria um anticiclone no norte do Atlântico, com as baixas pressões a serem obrigadas a passarem a sul. NAO negativo. Muito provavelmente para a última década do mês.


----------



## vitamos (12 Nov 2010 às 17:27)

Redfish disse:


> De volta ao tema os modelos apontam com certeza para chuva generalisada para Domingo e para todos o Pais e instabilidade para o decorrer da proxima semana.



E sem dúvida que é isso que temos de discutir neste tópico. De facto precipitação generalizada é o que podemos esperar no próximo Domingo. Destaque também para a entrada de ar frio em altitude que, aliada a alguma possível precipitação pós frontal, poderá trazer os primeiros flocos do ano a algumas cotas médias (quiçá até ligeiramente abaixo dos 1000m) sobretudo no Noroeste do país...


----------



## David sf (12 Nov 2010 às 18:08)

vitamos disse:


> E sem dúvida que é isso que temos de discutir neste tópico. De facto precipitação generalizada é o que podemos esperar no próximo Domingo. Destaque também para a entrada de ar frio em altitude que, aliada a alguma possível precipitação pós frontal, poderá trazer os primeiros flocos do ano a algumas cotas médias (quiçá até ligeiramente abaixo dos 1000m) sobretudo no Noroeste do país...



Se o pós-frontal for interessante, o que será difícil, a cota de neve pode chegar aos 800 m, ou até menos no nordeste se chegar lá algo de precipitação pós-frontal.


----------



## rozzo (12 Nov 2010 às 18:30)

David sf disse:


> Se o pós-frontal for interessante, o que será difícil, a cota de neve pode chegar aos 800 m, ou até menos no nordeste se chegar lá algo de precipitação pós-frontal.



Pois é, o problema é mesmo esse, haverem aguaceiros de jeito que causem isso, porque caso hajam alguns essas cotas médias a tender para algo baixo são bem possíveis, pois a temperatura aos 500hPa é muito baixa mesmo!
Vejam ali a *-30º *no NW!! 






De qualquer forma tenho visto nas últimas frentes o GFS sempre a exagerar em frio pós-frontal que depois não se confirma. Mas também pelo contrário era exagero em níveis médios/baixos, nos altos não sei bem. E neste caso o GFS até tem estado a prever menos frio aos 850hPa que o ECMWF para o pós-frontal Domingo à noite..


----------



## MarioCabral (12 Nov 2010 às 20:25)

Acho que a paixão que todos temos pela meteorologia deveria ser usada de uma forma mais interessante, e não para andarem a confrontarem situações que não interessam...Confrontem ideias, mas com bom senso...

Este fim de semana espera-se novamente animação que se vai espalhar por todo o país...

O meu grande interesse, mais que a quantidade que cada região vai acumular com chuva, é seguir com especial atenção onde a neve poderá cair...

O GFS aponta que a norte do sitema Montejunto-Estrela na manhã de Domingo teremos neve a cotas superiores a 1800m, baixando durante a tarde para cotas superiores a 1600m, e no Norte (especialmente para a zona de Peneda-Gerês) acima dos 1400m...

O WRF coloca as cotas mínimas um pouco mais baixo...pertos dos 1000m no norte do país, o que seria já bem interessante...

Veremos qual a tendência final, mas espero que as fotos cá estejam...


----------



## Aurélio (12 Nov 2010 às 21:27)

Desde esta manhã pouca coisa de novo surgiu .... e apenas destaca-se o fim da circulação zonal, para uma situação mais meridional onde impera uma mistura de depressões ou pequenas depressões misturados com pequenos nucleos de anticiclone...
Depois mais tarde existe tendencia para uma subida das altas pressões mais para Norte fazendo as depressões descerem de latitude ...
Tal situação está muito longe ainda de estar definida...

E mais não digo, aí se não fosse os algarvios o que era de voçês .....

Redfish se a tua prova é depois das 10h da manhã então vai á vontade que o dia de Domingo vai estar de Sol e nuvens ... pois a chuva termina no inicio da manha e o Norte e Centro vai ver um bom dia de sol, algumas nuvens  e algum aguaceiro fraco...
Esperemos então que caia a precipitação que os modelos indicam ....

Citação


> *Cancelar uma inscrição numa prova de BTT por causa da chuva e no Algarve onde o que chove são sempre os restos do que choveu no resto do país?
> Isso não se faz...*


----------



## Jorge_scp (12 Nov 2010 às 22:52)

O que eu tenho notado é que a cada run que passa o GFS vai intensificando cada vez mais a frente. Se no início (há cerca de uma semana atrás) indicava um frente fraca/moderada, a meio da semana já mostrava precipitações bem razoáveis e agora com o aproximar, já se pode considerar esta uma frente "forte" no que a precipitações diz respeito. 

  Quanto ao Algarve, penso que o barlavento poderá acumular acima de 20mm e o sotavento entre 10/15mm na passagem da frente. Desta vez, com os restos ficarão os marroquinos!

  A médio/longo prazo, os modelos parecem começar a querer mostrar alguma instabilidade generalizada!


----------



## Aurélio (12 Nov 2010 às 23:05)

Começo a reparar que os modelos do médio-longo prazo estão começando a apostar numa tendencia de altas pressões a norte e baixas pressões a sul numa tendencia de NAO negativa !!

O ECM tem vindo a mostrar esse "cheirinho" e o GFS segue o cheirinho e mostra claro cenário de NAO - para a ultima decada do mês !!!

Esperemos então que tal cenário começe a entrar no primeiro painel pois há 2/3 dias que tendem a mostrar isso, mas ainda estão algo relutantes !!

Esperança amigos algarvios ....
A NASA e o MetOffice actualizaram e as altas pressões estão colocadas a Norte e as baixas a sul, sendo que prevêem precipitação pelo menos na média ou acima da média sendo que o que é mostrado é aquilo que o GFS apresenta no seu 2º painel !!

Desculpem esta 2ª parte, mas achei que ficava bem aqui ...


----------



## David sf (12 Nov 2010 às 23:05)

Não só a precipitação tem aumentado de run para run, mas também o frio. Nesta última, o GFS mete o par -1/-30 na madrugada de domingo para segunda em Bragança, com algumas décimas de precipitação. Não seria de descartar, onde houver precipitação que não será muito generalizada nessa altura, que a cota de neve desça a valores algo surpreendentes. Os meteogramas GFS de Bragança prevêm 600m.


----------



## rozzo (12 Nov 2010 às 23:09)

Pois é, a 2/3 dias costumam começar a tirar, e estão a pôr cada vez mais.
Fora do normal. A ver se em cima da hora não dizem "Queriam!!" 
E vai o frio todo ao ar!
Mas realmente se seguir nesta tendência os Brigantinos poderão começar a ter uma ligeira ténue esperança de alguma coisa. Mas falta precipitação ali para o extremo NE quando está mesmo frio..


----------



## David sf (12 Nov 2010 às 23:26)

Mas ao contrário do habitual nestas situações a circulação não estará de norte mas sim de oeste na hora da maior frio. Quando está norte a Sanabria fica com tudo e não deixa nada, com oeste há alguma esperança que algo chegue. Se alguém de Bragança quiser acrescentar algo da sua experiência própria que o faça, mas acho que é provável que fluxo de oeste seja mais favorável que de norte.


----------



## Aurélio (12 Nov 2010 às 23:35)

David sf disse:


> Mas ao contrário do habitual nestas situações a circulação não estará de norte mas sim de oeste na hora da maior frio. Quando está norte a Sanabria fica com tudo e não deixa nada, com oeste há alguma esperança que algo chegue. Se alguém de Bragança quiser acrescentar algo da sua experiência própria que o faça, mas acho que é provável que fluxo de oeste seja mais favorável que de norte.



Sim pois fluxo de Norte fica tudo na Cantábrica(?) e não passa nada e quando é de oeste aí sim contorna tudo e verá frio ....
Mas vejo isso acontecer é mais no próximo fim de semana ......
A partir de amanhã teremos dias intercalados com alguma chuva em locais ainda incertos ...
para já será Domingo, Quarta, Sexta, ect ..... uma coisa de cada vez
Claro para já será mais a Norte e Centro mas depois veremos ...


----------



## stormy (12 Nov 2010 às 23:48)

Aurélio disse:


> Sim pois fluxo de Norte fica tudo na Cantábrica(?) e não passa nada e quando é de oeste aí sim contorna tudo e verá frio ....
> Mas vejo isso acontecer é mais no próximo fim de semana ......
> A partir de amanhã teremos dias intercalados com alguma chuva em locais ainda incertos ...
> para já será Domingo, Quarta, Sexta, ect ..... uma coisa de cada vez
> Claro para já será mais a Norte e Centro mas depois veremos ...



A frente vem de NW mas o fluxo é de SW....por isso o Algarve n vai ver tudo ficar preso na serra, como ocorre em frentes com fluxo de W-NW.
Agora...claro que se a frente viesse de SW, devido ao facto de interagir com massas de ar com maior conteudo em agua e maior instabilidade potencial, seria uma coisa muito mais interessante...mesmo assim não há razões de queixa...Faro tem garantidos 15-25mm


----------



## MSantos (13 Nov 2010 às 00:17)

David sf disse:


> Mas ao contrário do habitual nestas situações a circulação não estará de norte mas sim de oeste na hora da maior frio. Quando está norte a Sanabria fica com tudo e não deixa nada, com oeste há alguma esperança que algo chegue. Se alguém de Bragança quiser acrescentar algo da sua experiência própria que o faça, mas acho que é provável que fluxo de oeste seja mais favorável que de norte.



Pode haver algum membro com mais experiência que me corrija, mas penso que neste tipo de situação a precipitação fica retida nas serras a Oeste e pouco chega a Bragança, mesmo que chegue alguma coisa no pós-frontal deverá ser muito pouco ou antes do frio se instalar. 

As entradas de Norte, pelo menos as que já assisti desde que estou em Bragança são frias e muito secas,  a precipitação fica toda nas montanhas Espanholas...


----------



## Veterano (13 Nov 2010 às 00:23)

David sf disse:


> Mas ao contrário do habitual nestas situações a circulação não estará de norte mas sim de oeste na hora da maior frio. Quando está norte a Sanabria fica com tudo e não deixa nada, com oeste há alguma esperança que algo chegue.



  Eu próprio fiz essa afirmação, contudo algo exagerada. Já assisti à chegada da neve proveniente de norte a Bragança, em contexto de vento moderado e de bastante humidade, em que a Sanabria não a reteve completamente.

  Mas o normal é assistir, em Puebla de Sanabria, a grandes nevadas nas encontas Sanabrianas, e nada passa para sul.

  Diria que o ideal para Bragança, em termos de neve, será entradas de leste/sudeste, raras por sinal.


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Nov 2010 às 03:39)

Veterano disse:


> Eu próprio fiz essa afirmação, contudo algo exagerada. Já assisti à chegada da neve proveniente de norte a Bragança, em contexto de vento moderado e de bastante humidade, em que a Sanabria não a reteve completamente.
> Mas o normal é assistir, em Puebla de Sanabria, a grandes nevadas nas encontas Sanabrianas, e nada passa para sul.



O que posso confirmar pessoalmente é isto: esta semana, 3ª feira, estive em plena Sanábria e assisti _in loco_ ao que descreves. De facto na zona do lago de Sanábria estava a chover (aguaceiros moderados) e vento forte e a queda de neve dava-se a cerca de 1400mts e cotas superiores.
Para além disso passei 2 noites da aldeia de Montesinho, e a 1000 mts de altitude caiu alguma água-neve discreta (o vento era forte durante esses dias - 2ª, 3ª e 4ª feira); mesmo a 1340 mts, no ponto mais alto não acumulou o que quer que fosse.
Se em plena serra de Montesinho a precipitação já foi diminuta (comparativamente com a Sanábria) ainda mais o foi em Bragança. É que não é só a orografia da Sanábria que manda em entradas de N\NO; também a zona serrana de Montesinho (e montanhas galegas a norte desta) é suficiente para retirar humidade necessária a quedas de neve\precipitação na cidade de Bragança.

No sowforecast há ali uma "esperança" para domingo, mesmo no nordeste transmontano, tanto na serra de Montesinho, como na serra da Nogueira - se houver precipitação é provável que caia qualquer coisa.











Para o final de semana de de 20 e 21 (olhando longe, longe) há ali uma espécie de _deja-vue_, com uma (bela) depressão no golfo da Biscaia e uma entrada de NO que poderá também ser interessante.





Mas por agora concentre-mo-nos no episódio de hoje e amanhã


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Nov 2010 às 09:09)

Iso de 0ºC   vai refrescar bem por momentos, agora vamos lá ver se não tira frio.


----------



## Aurélio (13 Nov 2010 às 10:29)

Hum..hum .... isto ainda está muito fraquinho em termos de longo prazo !!
Para já vai valendo a frente prevista para amanhã que poderá render 15 a 20 mm de precipitação ...
Depois para Quarta e Sexta está muito limitado a Norte e Centro .... mas veremos então as proximas saidas dos modelos ....


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Nov 2010 às 12:52)

stormy disse:


> A frente vem de NW mas o fluxo é de SW....por isso o Algarve n vai ver tudo ficar preso na serra, como ocorre em frentes com fluxo de W-NW.
> Agora...claro que se a frente viesse de SW, devido ao facto de interagir com massas de ar com maior conteudo em agua e maior instabilidade potencial, seria uma coisa muito mais interessante...mesmo assim não há razões de queixa...Faro tem garantidos 15-25mm



Ora nem mais o Hirlam coloca 10 a 20 mm entre as 6 horas e as 12 horas de amanhã, o ECM tem 14 mm, o GFS cerca de 11 mm, meteoblue 5 mm, Freemeteo 13.7 mm.


----------



## rozzo (13 Nov 2010 às 12:53)

Brigantinos, existe alguma esperança sim, é esperar que o pico do frio coincida com alguma precipitação.. Vamos ver.
Não se esqueçam no entanto que a malha do GFS não é assim tão detalhada, e para Bragança nestes eventos, especialmente durante o dia, está sempre mais quente na realidade que o previsto da t2m para Bragança nos meteogramas, provavelmente da interpolação com zonas mais altas à volta. O que assim pode sempre estimar a cota abaixo da realidade. 
Ainda assim, parece que o pico desta vez coincide com as horas nocturnas, o que será uma bela ajuda!


----------



## David sf (13 Nov 2010 às 12:59)

rozzo disse:


> Brigantinos, existe alguma esperança sim, é esperar que o pico do frio coincida com alguma precipitação.. Vamos ver.
> Não se esqueçam no entanto que a malha do GFS não é assim tão detalhada, e para Bragança nestes eventos, especialmente durante o dia, está sempre mais quente na realidade que o previsto da t2m para Bragança nos meteogramas, provavelmente da interpolação com zonas mais altas à volta. O que assim pode sempre estimar a cota abaixo da realidade.
> Ainda assim, parece que o pico desta vez coincide com as horas nocturnas, o que será uma bela ajuda!



Mais que a temperatura, acho que a precipitação pode ser inflaccionada pela malha do GFS, pois a malha aranha regiões montanhosas onde deverá chover mais. Na run das 6z os meteogramas metem cota abaixo dos 600m com 0,1 mm que podem resultar da tal interpolação. A AEMET só dá cota 1100 em Puebla de Sanabria.


----------



## rozzo (13 Nov 2010 às 13:16)

David sf disse:


> Mais que a temperatura, acho que a precipitação pode ser inflaccionada pela malha do GFS, pois a malha aranha regiões montanhosas onde deverá chover mais. Na run das 6z os meteogramas metem cota abaixo dos 600m com 0,1 mm que podem resultar da tal interpolação. A AEMET só dá cota 1100 em Puebla de Sanabria.



Penso que as duas David, a interpolação vai buscar valores às montanhas tanto da precipitação, como da temperatura, geralmente então em casos fracos exagerar na chuva e no frio. Com um mesoscala era bem interessante ver a diferença! 

Mas amanhã aguardamos os relatos do NE, é Domingo, ninguém tem desculpa para cancelar caçadas! 

Por aqui pela zona de Lisboa promete uma frente rápida e forte, e muito pouco pós-frontal mais uma vez..

A ver se desta vez a frente é mesmo generosa no Algarve.. Até quase à fronteira o GFS está a prever mais de 10mm..
Também o ECMWF mantém a frente bem intacta para todo o país, mas claro estes 2 modelos têm a malha para as serras algarvias bem minimizada...
O ALADIN, com a orografia mais real, também não assassina muito a frente, com valores generalizados a rondar os 10mm. Esperemos, a ver o que as montanhas do Sul destroiem ou não..


----------



## Vince (13 Nov 2010 às 14:07)

Está um cenário bastante interessante para o Noroeste do país, o pós frontal de Domingo ao final da tarde e noite é acompanhado de uma perturbação em altura e a mencionada bolsa de ar muito fria de -30ºC aos 500hpa,  pelo que à partida deverá nevar acima dos 800m em regiões como como Peneda, Gerês, Larouco, Cabreira, Marão, Montemuro, etc, e com um bocado de sorte quem sabe se mesmo Arada ou Caramulo e Lousã mais a sul, esta última já mais complicado. 

Para o nordeste do país penso que seja pouco provável a precipitação conseguir passar "para lá do Marão" (leste), mas é sempre uma possibilidade que não se pode descartar.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Nov 2010 às 14:59)

Já lá vem


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Nov 2010 às 15:49)

Jodamensil disse:


> Será de esperar que ela passe nesta regiao de lisboa e norte de lisboa por volta de que horas? Madrugada certo?



Noite, madrugada e manhã de amanhã.


----------



## Vince (13 Nov 2010 às 15:49)

Jodamensil disse:


> Será de esperar que ela passe nesta regiao de lisboa e norte de lisboa por volta de que horas? Madrugada certo?




Sim, a frente na região de Lisboa lá para as 2/3h da madrugada. Quanto ao pós frontal, já é mais incerto saber quanto e quando.

WRF Meteogalicia





http://www.meteogalicia.es/web/modelos/modelosIndex.action


----------



## Paulo H (13 Nov 2010 às 16:06)

Só queria acrescentar um ponto que ainda não foi frisado:

Em situações limite, nomeadamente quando temos temperaturas muito baixas (-30C a 500hPa), a rondar os 0C nos 750hPa e a estimar uma cota de 800m para o pós-frontal é sempre muito relevante falar na importância da %HR e do vento!! É que se apesar do frio em altitude, a precipitação do pós frontal é fraca, uma %HR elevada vai derreter o floco pelo caminho, uma %HR ideal vai reduzir o floco (evaporaçâo) mas ainda assim conserva-lo até ao solo, mas com uma %HR demasiado baixa aliada a vento demasiado forte pode liquidar por completo a precipitação evaporando-a por completo antes de atingir o solo! E isto é válido tanto para Bragança como para qualquer outra localidade no país! Daí que muitas vezes haja frio, mas depois ou porque a %HR é demasiado elevada chove (não neva), ou porque a %HR é demasiado baixa e com vento nem sequer ocorre precipitação.

Mas há que ter sempre esperança, nestas coisas dizer 800m de cota é 800+/-100m desde os 700 com sleet e a partir dos 900m com acumulação (com muita precipitação ou com temp abaixo de 0C).

Ps: Nestas situações limite de fraca precipitação, e com a %HR a baixar não se pode também descartar o efeito Fohen, daí que a posição relativa da localidade em relação à encosta e ao fluxo do pós frontal sejam igualmente importantes, falo de situações limite onde todos os factores importam considerar. O estudo e seguimento destas situações limite são muito enrriquecedoras, vale a pena estuda-las e segui-las in locu!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Nov 2010 às 16:28)

Paulo H disse:


> Só queria acrescentar um ponto que ainda não foi frisado:
> 
> Em situações limite, nomeadamente quando temos temperaturas muito baixas (-30C a 500hPa), a rondar os 0C nos 750hPa e a estimar uma cota de 800m para o pós-frontal é sempre muito relevante falar na importância da %HR e do vento!! É que se apesar do frio em altitude, a precipitação do pós frontal é fraca, uma %HR elevada vai derreter o floco pelo caminho, uma %HR ideal vai reduzir o floco (evaporaçâo) mas ainda assim conserva-lo até ao solo, mas com uma %HR demasiado baixa aliada a vento demasiado forte pode liquidar por completo a precipitação evaporando-a por completo antes de atingir o solo! E isto é válido tanto para Bragança como para qualquer outra localidade no país! Daí que muitas vezes haja frio, mas depois ou porque a %HR é demasiado elevada chove (não neva), ou porque a %HR é demasiado baixa e com vento nem sequer ocorre precipitação.
> 
> Mas há que ter sempre esperança, nestas coisas dizer 800m de cota é 800+/-100m desde os 700 com sleet e a partir dos 900m com acumulação (com muita precipitação ou com temp abaixo de 0C).



Na TVE1 e para estes lados a cota avançada no espaço "El Tiempo" das 15h foi de 1100m para o final do dia, a cota 900m aparecia nas Astúrias (Picos de Europa), já na Antena3 fizeram distinção entre entre manhã com 1800m e tarde com os mesmo 1100m.

Penso que o mais importante nasta perturbação é o facto da mesma vir normalizar as temperaturas, olhando para os emsembles, a duras penas a ISO passará os 5ºC nos próximos dias.


----------



## Paulo H (13 Nov 2010 às 16:43)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Na TVE1 e para estes lados a cota avançada no espaço "El Tiempo" das 15h foi de 1100m para o final do dia, a cota 900m aparecia nas Astúrias (Picos de Europa), já na Antena3 fizeram distinção entre entre manhã com 1800m e tarde com os mesmo 1100m.
> 
> Penso que o mais importante nasta perturbação é o facto da mesma vir normalizar as temperaturas, olhando para os emsembles, a duras penas a ISO passará os 5ºC nos próximos dias.



Sim, também acredito mais em cotas acima de 1000m. É que o frio ainda não está instalado! As condições iniciais para a festa, também são importantes!  Se estivéssemos em fim de dezembro, janeiro, fevereiro, já a conversa era outra, a europa ainda está relativamente amena embora arrefecendo..


----------



## rozzo (13 Nov 2010 às 18:43)

PauloH, é certissimo o que disseste de não esquecer a HR, mas penso que aqui é exactamente melhor depois da frente, pois aí sim a HR é mesmo muito mais baixa que até à passagem dela, e se esperam "afundamentos de ar frio" em aguaceiros moderados/fortes, permitindo quedas de temperatura e neve com valores uns graus acima dos 0.
Antes e durante a frente é que isso não acontece e a HR anda a rondar os 100%, aniquilando completamente a neve, mesmo a temperaturas pouco acima dos 0º!
Certo? 

O outro que referiste do Fohen sim também é essencial, já vimos isso bem na zona da Estrela, com Loriga, Covilhã, etc, e é essencial sim no pós-frontal, especialmente pela retenção nas serras com fluxos de W/NW.


----------



## Paulo H (13 Nov 2010 às 20:03)

rozzo disse:


> PauloH, é certissimo o que disseste de não esquecer a HR, mas penso que aqui é exactamente melhor depois da frente, pois aí sim a HR é mesmo muito mais baixa que até à passagem dela, e se esperam "afundamentos de ar frio" em aguaceiros moderados/fortes, permitindo quedas de temperatura e neve com valores uns graus acima dos 0.
> Antes e durante a frente é que isso não acontece e a HR anda a rondar os 100%, aniquilando completamente a neve, mesmo a temperaturas pouco acima dos 0º!
> Certo?
> 
> O outro que referiste do Fohen sim também é essencial, já vimos isso bem na zona da Estrela, com Loriga, Covilhã, etc, e é essencial sim no pós-frontal, especialmente pela retenção nas serras com fluxos de W/NW.



Correcto! Então esperemos que no pós-frontal com queda progressiva da
%HR não se verifique a ausência de precipitação! O fenômeno é evidente quando visualizamos um vídeo de 10h em 10min (não me lembro agora do nome técnico para isso) mas basicamente observamos as montanhas em redor cobertas de nuvens médias/baixas e no decorrer do tempo (time lapse) observamos as nuvens a vir pra nós mas também a se fragmentarem reduzindo-se em nada, com céu pouco nublado e muito, muito frio! Um céu pós-frontal muito comum na minha terra, castelo branco!


----------



## PauloSR (13 Nov 2010 às 20:26)

Paulo H disse:


> O fenômeno é evidente quando visualizamos um vídeo de 10h em 10min (não me lembro agora do nome técnico para isso)



É time-lapse  E diga-se de passagem, que belas imagens que esta técnica nos proporciona


----------



## David sf (13 Nov 2010 às 20:27)

A última run do ECMWF é muito interessante. Às 120 h temos junto aos Açores uma perturbação de origem sub-tropical com 1010 mbar. No dia seguinte, devido à interacção dessa perturbação com o ar frio polar, já temos uma depressão com 980 mbar junto ao continente. Seria uma ciclogénese explosiva, a dar-se algures entre os Açores e o continente, que poderia dar ventos muito fortes nos locais afectados. 

Posteriormente essa depressão instalar-se-ia na Europa, originando um fluxo perturbado de norte em Portugal, e algum frio, iso 0 sempre em Bragança. O cavado que afectaria toda a Europa central originaria uma crista do A siberiano por cima da Escandinávia, que se uniria ao A que se formaria na Islandia por acção da subida da dorsal atlântica. Essa ponte anticiclónica começaria finalmente a meter ar muito frio na Europa. E o caminho do frio para a Península Ibérica estaria totalmente aberto, mas isso já está muito longe no tempo. De qualquer modo os grandes modelos já vêm um padrão de NAO e AO simultaneamente negativos, como no ano passado.


----------



## Lousano (13 Nov 2010 às 21:19)

David sf disse:


> A última run do ECMWF é muito interessante. Às 120 h temos junto aos Açores uma perturbação de origem sub-tropical com 1010 mbar. No dia seguinte, devido à interacção dessa perturbação com o ar frio polar, já temos uma depressão com 980 mbar junto ao continente. Seria uma ciclogénese explosiva, a dar-se algures entre os Açores e o continente, que poderia dar ventos muito fortes nos locais afectados.
> 
> Posteriormente essa depressão instalar-se-ia na Europa, originando um fluxo perturbado de norte em Portugal, e algum frio, iso 0 sempre em Bragança. O cavado que afectaria toda a Europa central originaria uma crista do A siberiano por cima da Escandinávia, que se uniria ao A que se formaria na Islandia por acção da subida da dorsal atlântica. Essa ponte anticiclónica começaria finalmente a meter ar muito frio na Europa. E o caminho do frio para a Península Ibérica estaria totalmente aberto, mas isso já está muito longe no tempo. De qualquer modo os grandes modelos já vêm um padrão de NAO e AO simultaneamente negativos, como no ano passado.



Isto está a compor-se.


----------



## beachboy30 (13 Nov 2010 às 21:49)

De facto o chover ao fim de semana parece algo programado ultimamente, e aparentemente vai continuar a acontecer... Embora a meio da próxima semana tenhamos mais uma superfície frontal a atravessar o nosso país também...


----------



## João Soares (13 Nov 2010 às 21:52)

Só uma rectificação aos vossos comentários "programados", parece sim que as frentes só aparecem aos Fins-de-semana.

Porque chuva toda a semana temos tido... Pouca mas sempre é chuva à semana.


----------



## Paulo H (13 Nov 2010 às 22:04)

Não sei o que é que se passa com as previsões, até alertas amarelos metem.. Mas a verdade é que por aqui hoje, foi apenas um chuvisco em 2 circunstâncias durante o dia e um vento nada de especial!


----------



## João Soares (13 Nov 2010 às 22:12)

Paulo H disse:


> Não sei o que é que se passa com as previsões, até alertas amarelos metem.. Mas a verdade é que por aqui hoje, foi apenas um chuvisco em 2 circunstâncias durante o dia e um vento nada de especial!



O Alerta Amarelo de precipitação para Castelo Branco só é accionado a partir das 00h do dia 14.Novembro até às 08h59.
E preciso estar atento aos pequenos detalhes.


----------



## Tornado_Pombal (13 Nov 2010 às 22:49)

Boa noite, 
gostaria de saber qual era a previsão do tempo para a zona de Pombal para esta madrugada. Velocidade do vento esperada?? e a partir de que horas?


----------



## rozzo (14 Nov 2010 às 00:42)

Realmente é bombástica a previsão do ECMWF!
Tanto a ciclogénese à nossa frente, como depois a cut-off bem fria em cima de nós quase uns dias depois.
Se a primeira seria sinónimo de temporal do grande, a 2ª seria "gulosa" para o frio e neve, e se fosse em pleno Inverno um festim..

Mas agora menos a quente depois de ver os mapas a primeira vez.. Esperemos, ainda é longe e com uma ciclogénese deste tipo é tudo muito volátil.
Mas já vimos o modelo a portar-se muito bem a "adivinhar" algo parecido a vários dias.. Se calhar é mesmo.. Seria mesmo tempestuoso. Claro que mesmo que aconteça poderá ser algo diferente, mas é interessante a hipótese.

A cut-off depois já me parece mais reino da fantasia, talvez uma tendência parecida sim, está a ameçar há vários dias fluxo mais de Norte consistente.
Mas aquela cut-off tão larga, tão fria, e a andar retrogadamente parece-me altamente improvável..


PS: Agora que estou a ver o GFS, faz basicamente o mesmo, mas um nada mais a Norte. Aquele padrão da cut-off retrógada também, por ficar bloqueada a depressão cavada ao chegar ao continente europeu.
Cenário marado.. Improvável com esta magnitude.


----------



## stormy (14 Nov 2010 às 00:49)

rozzo disse:


> Realmente é bombástica a previsão do ECMWF!
> Tanto a ciclogénese à nossa frente, como depois a cut-off bem fria em cima de nós quase uns dias depois.
> Se a primeira seria sinónimo de temporal do grande, a 2ª seria "gulosa" para o frio e neve, e se fosse em pleno Inverno um festim..
> 
> ...



A interacção do ar quente, arrastado por um cavado desde uma depressão hibrida no atlantico W, e um bom cavado, é sempre passivel de criar uma bao cilogenese.
Os modelos colocam uma sistema de baixas com essas caracteristicas a chegar cá desde há uns 3 dias...mas para a ciclogenese ser intensa é preciso um bom jet, com boa divergencia em altura e uma grande capacidade de expelir o ar que ascende por forçamento baroclinico..
Neste  momento a unica duvida é essa...será que vamos ter condições em altura para?

Bom...4f proxima teremos outra frente que se vai gerar por fenomenos similares...a advecçaõ de ar tropical, roubado á circulação da depressão hibrida por uma ondulação do jet...mas 4f só se espera uma frente, associada a uma ciclogenese bem a NW.


----------



## Aurélio (14 Nov 2010 às 10:55)

A tendencia no 2º painel vai-se mantendo pelo 4º dia, mas continua sem descer do 2º painel, assim como no ECM vai-se mantendo a tendencia a cerca de 216 horas mas sem descer abaixo disso.
Portanto um breve resumo do que se vai passar nos próximos dias:
- Quarta: Chuva moderada a norte e centro e pouco ou nada a sul;
- Sexta: cenário tremendamente indefinido porque os modelos oram dão uma ciclogenése ora não, e de acordo com as ultimas runs teremos somente uma frente dando precipitação moderada no Norte e Centro;
- Sábado a Segunda: Aguaceiros fracos a moderados no Litoral Norte e Centro;

Portanto neste momento não existe nada que mereça grande relevo nos modelos pois os cenários edilicos encontram-se sempre acima das 240 horas !!


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Nov 2010 às 13:34)

Se acontecer aquilo que aqui está modelado, irá ser algo extraordinário e promete dar muita  anticiclone a fugir para a Gronelândia, é auto estrada de depressões aberta para a península. Mas aguardemos com serenidade


----------



## Aurélio (14 Nov 2010 às 15:11)

Mário Barros disse:


> Se acontecer aquilo que aqui está modelado, irá ser algo extraordinário e promete dar muita  anticiclone a fugir para a Gronelândia, é auto estrada de depressões aberta para a península. Mas aguardemos com serenidade



Será mesmo assim tão linear ... e mesmo que tal aconteça será um acontecimento para durar ou apenas algo muito temporário??
Creio que é isso que a próxima semana definirá ... porque volto a dizer não acredito em Janeiro chuvoso se Dezembro não for, mas isso fica para outro tópico ....

Neste momento é essa tendencia que os modelos mostram Mário Barros, mas ainda tem que baixar para o 1º painel ou se quisermos para menos de 240 horas e é isso que tem tardado a acontecer apesar de ir mostrando isso há 3/4 dias !!


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Nov 2010 às 15:29)

O ar frio a seguir em romaria para o continente após a passagem da frente


----------



## ACalado (14 Nov 2010 às 16:43)

Com o cair da noite e vendo pelo satélite a formação de umas boas células, as serras do extremo Noroeste podem ser contempladas com alguns aguaceiros de neve.






A sinóptica mostra uma linha de instabilidade a Norte interessante!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Veterano (14 Nov 2010 às 19:04)

Continua a tendência a médio prazo de termos altas pressões na Gronelandia, a Europa a encher-se de frio. Ainda falta muito, mas os modelos para aí apontam...


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Nov 2010 às 19:05)

Veterano disse:


> Continua a tendência a médio prazo de termos altas pressões na Gronelandia, a Europa a encher-se de frio. Ainda falta muito, mas os modelos para aí apontam...



Parece que aquilo pelo qual eu mais ansiava vai acontecer. Irá ?  

O anticiclone nos Gronelândia é ideal pra nós em tudo.


----------



## Aurélio (14 Nov 2010 às 23:01)

Mário Barros disse:


> Parece que aquilo pelo qual eu mais ansiava vai acontecer. Irá ?
> 
> O anticiclone nos Gronelândia é ideal pra nós em tudo.



Olhando ás ultimas runs do GFS começo a ter dúvidas ....e olhando ao ECM não dá para ver o que se pode seguir ...
Não sei não ... pode ser uma coisa demasiado rápida !!


----------



## Snifa (14 Nov 2010 às 23:10)

Para já vamos-nos concentrar na próxima quarta feira pois a chuva vai voltar...  e pode ser forte em especial no Minho e Douro Litoral segundo  a previsão actual do IM... também no próximo fim de semana ( de novo) embora ainda falte bastante tempo...e se não se esfumar até lá pode ser interessante ( isto segundo o GFS que já anda a mostrar esta tendência há algumas runs  ):


----------



## MarioCabral (15 Nov 2010 às 03:08)

Acho que este Outono está a ser bastante interessante mesmo. Isto nem há tempo para descansar de uma pós-frente e já está a surgir uma nova…
Segundo o GFS, durante o dia 17, com inicio às primeiras horas do mesmo dia, teremos uma rega razoável durante todo o dia, um pouco espalhado por todo o pais. Vira o disco e toca o mesmo, dia 19 uma depressão localizada a NW da Península trará instabilidade com precipitação que perdurará até finais de dia 21…
Até às 72h, GFS e ECWF parecem estar em acordo quanto às previsões, depois há uma clara divergência. Enquanto o GFS distancia uma depressão a rasgar em direcção de SE desde a Gronelândia até NW da Península Ibérica, o ECMWF opta por outro sentido. Este prevê o deslocamento em latitudes superiores até à Irlanda, onde permanecerá até enfraquecer e de seguida sim…rumará até Norte da Península Ibérica….
Traduzindo as coisas, no primeiro caso teríamos uma subida pequena da temperatura relativamente ao episódio de hoje, uma vez que a trajectória de deslocamento do centro depressionário iria “buscar” ventos mais a sul…No segundo caso manteríamos em certa medida as temperaturas que estamos a ter neste episódio…


----------



## Aurélio (15 Nov 2010 às 09:02)

Olhando aos modelos e falando relativamente aqui ao sul do país, o cenário continua muito fraquinho a 10 dias olhando aos modelos do GFS e ECM ...
Mesmo assim parece-me que o ECM ainda é o mais optimista pois tem a NAO melhor definida que o GFS colocando uma grande depressão nos Açores !!
Neste momento o garantido é chuva no Norte e Centro na Quarta, e depois Sexta até que a vista alcança...

No sul pode chover na Quarta e depois uns chuviscos na Sexta, e nada de novo dentro das 240 horas ...


----------



## Snifa (15 Nov 2010 às 09:12)

O IM  mantêm a previsão de chuva forte aqui para o Norte para quarta-feira com a chegada de uma frente...

*Previsão para 4ª Feira, 17 de Novembro de 2010*

Céu muito nublado, passando gradualmente a céu com abertas.
*Períodos de chuva, por vezes forte no Minho e Douro Litoral,
passando a regime de aguaceiros que serão de neve acima dos
1200 metros.*Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) de sudoeste, soprando
moderado a forte (30 a 40 km/h) no litoral oeste e forte
(35 a 55 km/h) nas terras altas do Norte e Centro, rodando
gradualmente para noroeste.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Subida da temperatura mínima.

Actualizado a 15 de Novembro de 2010 às 6:28 UTC

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaodescritiva/

De novo boas acumulações em perspectiva


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Nov 2010 às 11:04)

Aurélio disse:


> Olhando aos modelos e falando relativamente aqui ao sul do país, o cenário continua muito fraquinho a 10 dias olhando aos modelos do GFS e ECM ...
> Mesmo assim parece-me que o ECM ainda é o mais optimista pois tem a NAO melhor definida que o GFS colocando uma grande depressão nos Açores !!
> Neste momento o garantido é chuva no Norte e Centro na Quarta, e depois Sexta até que a vista alcança...
> 
> No sul pode chover na Quarta e depois uns chuviscos na Sexta, e nada de novo dentro das 240 horas ...



Tens razão Aurélio, olhando os modelos Quarta pode chover cerca de 5 mm, 6ª feira e sábado pode cair uns chuviscos no *Algarve*. A partir daí continua tudo muito incerto, o ECM continua no mesmo cenário, já o GFS nem por isso, e no caso do ECM é sempre a partir das 216 horas ou mesmo 240 horas, é sempre a 10 dias, é um adiar constante dos modelos, por isso, está tudo muito incerto ainda. Vamos ver se ultrapassamos os 30 mm este mês, mas estou com muitas reservas quanto a isso, só algo extraordinário fará este mês acabar na média, e neste momento, não vejo nada de extraordinário nos modelos.


----------



## Aurélio (15 Nov 2010 às 11:20)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Tens razão Aurélio, olhando os modelos Quarta pode chover cerca de 5 mm, 6ª feira e sábado pode cair uns chuviscos no *Algarve*. A partir daí continua tudo muito incerto, o ECM continua no mesmo cenário, já o GFS nem por isso, e no caso do ECM é sempre a partir das 216 horas ou mesmo 240 horas, é sempre a 10 dias, é um adiar constante dos modelos, por isso, está tudo muito incerto ainda. Vamos ver se ultrapassamos os 30 mm este mês, mas estou com muitas reservas quanto a isso, só algo extraordinário fará este mês acabar na média, e neste momento, não vejo nada de extraordinário nos modelos.



Olhando aos modelos e comparando ambos os modelos no prazo de 10 dias, eu diria que aparentemente até dia 25 teriamos no máximo dos máximos mais uns 15 mm, o que faria efectivamente tu ficares com cerca de 25 a 30 mm, e faro ficar com cerca de 20 a 25 mm ..
Por isso creio que a ultima semana do mês que os modelos apontam como provavelmente ser o mais chuvoso deste mês será decisiva para o desenrolar do mês ??

.....

Por falar nisso a Climat não tem mais umas informações actualizadas para disponibilizar aqui para a malta !!


----------



## joao henriques (15 Nov 2010 às 18:58)

Aurélio disse:


> Olhando aos modelos e comparando ambos os modelos no prazo de 10 dias, eu diria que aparentemente até dia 25 teriamos no máximo dos máximos mais uns 15 mm, o que faria efectivamente tu ficares com cerca de 25 a 30 mm, e faro ficar com cerca de 20 a 25 mm ..
> Por isso creio que a ultima semana do mês que os modelos apontam como provavelmente ser o mais chuvoso deste mês será decisiva para o desenrolar do mês ??
> 
> .....
> ...



descupem a minha pergunta mas ando ás voltas qui no forum á procura do seguimento do tempo no litoral centro naquela manha de sonho em que nevou em locais pouco habituais como em lisboa,ribatejo etc em 2006 e nao consigo encontrar essa mensagens !por favor podiam me ajudar!mais uma vez peço desculpas obrigado


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Nov 2010 às 19:05)

joao henriques disse:


> descupem a minha pergunta mas ando ás voltas qui no forum á procura do seguimento do tempo no litoral centro naquela manha de sonho em que nevou em locais pouco habituais como em lisboa,ribatejo etc em 2006 e nao consigo encontrar essa mensagens !por favor podiam me ajudar!mais uma vez peço desculpas obrigado



Naquela altura não havia seguimentos diferenciados como há hoje, havia um seguimento geral, e ainda havia pouco membros no fórum, por isso não te admires se houver pouco material, visto o fórum nessa altura ter apenas 5 meses de existência.

O link leva-te logo a dia 29 de Janeiro de 2006.

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguimento-meteorologico/seguimento-janeiro-2006-a-97-23.html#post2465


----------



## trovoadas (15 Nov 2010 às 19:14)

Aurélio disse:


> Olhando aos modelos e comparando ambos os modelos no prazo de 10 dias, eu diria que aparentemente até dia 25 teriamos no máximo dos máximos mais uns 15 mm, o que faria efectivamente tu ficares com cerca de 25 a 30 mm, e faro ficar com cerca de 20 a 25 mm ..
> Por isso creio que a ultima semana do mês que os modelos apontam como provavelmente ser o mais chuvoso deste mês será decisiva para o desenrolar do mês ??
> 
> .....
> ...



Eu pessoalmente não estou muito preocupado. Posso estar enganado mas acho que se está a cozinhar algo parecido ao ano passado e quando a torneira abrir vai abrir bem!!! Não acredito num ano seco aqui pro sul quando o norte está a encher a balde. Aliás o anticilone não ficará eternamente na posição onde tem estado e quando o padrão alterar haverá depressões a deixar mais água aqui no sul do que no norte .


----------



## Brigantia (15 Nov 2010 às 20:10)

Amigos de Bragança, isto começa a animar
A manter-se a tendência, o próximo fim-de-semana, principalmente Domingo, poderá ser o início das romarias em busca da "maravilha meteorológica" a Nogueira e/ou Montesinho

Isto para a maior parte dos Brigantinos, porque o Dan já começou


Apesar de tudo deve-se seguir com alguma prudência porque falta saber se, como habitualmente nestas situações, a precipitação não vai ficar retida na Sanabria ou ainda mais a norte.
















Mas já dá gosto seguir os modelos


----------



## Aurélio (15 Nov 2010 às 20:30)

A ultima run do ECM esteve longe de ser uma boa run, e porquê??
Porque tende a voltar a estabelecer de novo o AA muito perto das longitudes próximas de nós, apesar de ainda não aparecer na imagem pode-se verificar que é um cenário muito identico ao do GFS !!
Mas acho que é preciso esperar mais uns dias para ver o que acontece ....

Se alguém quiser espreitar o que diz o ECMWF na sua previsão sazonal pode dar uma espreitadela no seguinte site:
http://www.ilmeteo.it/portale/meteo-stagionali


----------



## David sf (15 Nov 2010 às 21:07)

Aurélio disse:


> A ultima run do ECM esteve longe de ser uma boa run, e porquê??
> Porque tende a voltar a estabelecer de novo o AA muito perto das longitudes próximas de nós, apesar de ainda não aparecer na imagem pode-se verificar que é um cenário muito identico ao do GFS !!
> Mas acho que é preciso esperar mais uns dias para ver o que acontece ....
> 
> ...



Sim, a tendência é para bloquear de novo, não sem antes passar uma depressão que injectaria fluxo de sul durante um dia. Estas situações, como vimos o ano passado, são de difícil previsão, pelo que isto ainda vai dar muitas voltas. O ano passado correu sempre bem, mas como o ano passado não haverá muitos mais.

Vamos ver, isto pode dar muita coisa, mas será entretido, apostaria a esta distância (enorme, é só uma fezada com base no padrão atmosférico previsto pelos modelos) que teríamos uma depressão do tipo das do ano passado (pequena amplitude, centrada bem a sul, chuva forte no Algarve e Alentejo e fluxo de leste no norte do país) nos dias 23/24, seguindo-se uma entrada fria continental a 26/27.

As previsões sazonais do ECMWF apontam para fluxo de leste, tal como acontece com a generalidade dos restantes centros de previsão sazonal. De qualquer modo, insisto que o Algarve será a região do continente menos afectada pela anomalia negativa de precipitação.


----------



## Teles (16 Nov 2010 às 01:11)

Ainda está longe


----------



## Rog (16 Nov 2010 às 12:40)

Previsão próximos dias segundo modelo gfs saída das 6h:


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Nov 2010 às 18:49)

Parece que o anticiclone irá mesmo pra Gronelândia e estará assim aberta uma auto estrada de depressões


----------



## PedroSarrico (16 Nov 2010 às 19:42)

Estou a ver que vou ter que adiar o passeio que queria dar no domingo passado não para o próximo domingo, mas para o outro domingo seguinte, se não estiver prevista chuva ou muitas nuvens


----------



## Stinger (16 Nov 2010 às 22:02)

Pelo menos la pa outra semana ja andam a dar previsoes de frio ... alguem tem ai umas runs para ver o que nos espera?

abcs


----------



## Aurélio (16 Nov 2010 às 22:20)

Em relação aos modelos nada de novo esta semana e parte da próxima será composta por alguma precipitação no Norte e Centro e pouca coisa a sul !!
A expectativa surge mais para o meio da próxima semana, para sabermos que influencia que a subida do AA para locais proximos na Gronelândia terá no Continente e na Madeira sendo que neste momento o cenário quer do GFS e do ECM é ainda deveras confuso e não me é possivel fazer uma previsão deveras credivel !!


----------



## stormy (16 Nov 2010 às 22:24)

Boas 
Tanto o ECMWF como o GFS colocam uma ciclogenese na 6f, alimentada por um bom influxo tropical de SW e alguma advecção polar....entre uma forte area convergente a W e uma area divergente a E...apesar de haver boas condições para o desenvolvimento de um sistema relativamente forte, bem "arejado" pelo moderado a forte shear em altura, benhum modelo cava o sistema para mais de 990-995hpa.
No entanto acho que talvez mereça a pena te-lo em atenção, especialmente já na fase de nowcast

Não sei se repararam, mas a ciclogenese explosiva que se deu hoje a WSW da Irlanda, cuja frente nos vai afectar nas prox horas, teve uma apresentação no sat fabulosa, com shear muito forte num ambiente de violenta dinamica vertical e convecção intensa.
Agora o sistema está gradualmente a afastar-se na area de maior intabilidade baroclinica, ocluindo rapidamente...deverá começar a enfraquecer em cerca de 12h.


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Nov 2010 às 22:30)

Boa noite.

Na carta do metoffice para as 12h de 6ª feira, e de acordo com o descrito pelo "stormy", poderemos ter a chegada de uma vigorosa depressão associada a instabilidade que poderá ser estendida a todo o território.

Pela incerteza associada ainda à distância que nos separa de 6ª feira, ficamo-nos pela análise apenas destes dados, mas a consistência dos modelos já é alguma.


----------



## Aurélio (16 Nov 2010 às 22:32)

O que falta aqui é acontecer o que irei mostrar:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Aquela forte depressão que vêem terá que sair dali e vir mais para sul senão as altas pressões tenderão novamente a surgir, ou então teremos uma fase que "nem cão nem gato" ...
A região entre os Açores e Madeira terão que ser fortalecidas com aquela depressão ou então um núcleo secundário resultante dela !!


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Nov 2010 às 01:49)

Hoje, dia 17 de Novembro será animado...resta-nos fazermos o nosso papel de bruxos e através das cartas ditarmos o futuro do tempo...

O GFS, mantendo mais ou menos a tendencia das últimas runs, prevê para o inicio de dia 19, algo em tudo identico ao de hoje. A depressão localizada a Sul da Islândia, que fltuará para Norte/NE da Peninsula, trará precipitação razoável por todo o pais no dia 19, ficando-se apenas pelo suficiente no Norte nos dois dias seguintes...
Em relação ao AA que tantos se queixam por vezes, há uma clara têndencia de apartir das 100h este se delocar para a Gronelândia, resta saber se será temporário ou para durar...mas é desde já um bom indicador para quem gosta de muita precipitação...

O ECMWF segue em grande parte o GFS, embora após mostre também ele a tendencia do AA se deslocar para a Gonelândia, de seguida a mais de 200h volta a desfazê-lo timidamente pelo menos...será meramente ocasional a deslocação do AA?


----------



## nimboestrato (17 Nov 2010 às 02:27)

É Outono.Faz Outono.Assim vai continuar.
Depois de frio chuvoso, mais chuva democrática ,por agora. 
Mais a anunciada  que é já garantida e mais ainda, a   prespectivada , ainda altiva , mas bem encaminhada.
Isto não está nada  mau...pelo contrário:
Já vivi outros Outonos que nem o Inverno que se lhes  seguiu,  confortou.
Este , a meio, depois de Outubro e com mais este Novembro,
já pedirá  meças a muitos e bons Janeiros e Fevereiros ...


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Nov 2010 às 05:22)

A última saída (0z) do GFS continua a insistir na colocação do AA na Gronelândia...das 120h para a frente o nosso "amigo" AA deixa os Açores para migrar para norte...e por lá ficará ainda no início de Dezembro...boas noticias para quem da seca se tem vindo a "queixar"...


----------



## rozzo (17 Nov 2010 às 10:43)

Meio de loucos este cenário distante do ECMWF.
Seria o preparar de um caldo dos grandes.
Mas será certamente exagerado.. Talvez um bom sinal de tendência..


----------



## PauloSR (17 Nov 2010 às 12:53)

Analisando a curto prazo, e se tudo se mantiver assim (a uma "distância" de 48h é provavel que não varie muito), vamos ter no dia de Sexta-Feira, bastante chuva no Norte e Centro e vento moderado. Previstos aproximadamente 40mm na sexta, para a minha zona  Siga a banda


----------



## Aurélio (17 Nov 2010 às 19:57)

Olhando aos modelos mais um dia que passa sem nada de novo, a não ser que a promessa da chuva para estas bandas, continua uma eterna promessa, assim tipo Socrates, promete, promete e depois não cumpre ...
Olhando assim aos modelos o que se pode verificar é que estes continuam dando muito pouca chuva e se nos ultimos dias tem sido um adiar constante agora resolveram extender o AA desde o Polo Norte até á Peninsula Iberíca fazendo os sistemas não evoluirem para Leste como desejavamos !!
Enfim a apesar de tudo existem muitos membros que são positivos para nós e para todo o país, e por isso vamos agurdando com calma o desenrolar desta situação .......


----------



## godzila (17 Nov 2010 às 22:41)

*Re: Análise de Modelos, Previsões e Alertas - Novembro 2010*

Cá estou eu de novo no final do outono tal como a gripe lol, preparado para mais uma época recheada de fenómenos meteorológicos. E para começar coloco aqui um suposto cenário de neve a cotas medias para dia 30 de Novembro.










se isto for verdade


----------



## rozzo (18 Nov 2010 às 10:13)

A tendência continua a ser uma entrada imponente sobre a Europa Central, e talvez mais a Sul até ao Mediterrâneo Central e Este, mas ficando o frio e geopotenciais mais intensos bloqueados por aí, e nós um pouco à margem.
É esse o meu medo em relação a este Inverno, que este padrão domine e vejamos entradas gélidas por essas áreas, apenas nos tocando muito ocasionalmente.. Mas vamos lá ver. Ainda é muito cedo!

Depois disso, o fluxo zonal (embora os modelos o tendam sempre a exagerar no longo prazo) volta a dominar, e vejam este cenário de depressão "apocalíptica" e geopotenciais dignos do Polo Norte pelo Atlântico.  





---

Mas isto era o GFS.. O nosso amigo mais bem cotado no médio-longo prazo ECMWF está bem mais porreirinho para nós, a não apostar tanto em fluxo zonal, e a encostar a massa fria continental mais a nós, e com o padrão típico do ano passado da depressão estagnada a SW da península, contro o frio a NE.








Vamos ver como está daqui a uns 10 dias, e quem venceu esta batalha!


----------



## Aurélio (18 Nov 2010 às 10:35)

Os modelos começam a divergem na próxima Quarta-Feira, igualam-se na Quinta-Feira e divergem de forma definitiva a partir de Sexta-Feira sendo neste momento o ECM claramente o que favorece melhor toda a gente....
Destaque ainda olhando á precipitação prevista a partir de Quarta-Feira em como ela fica estagnada ao largo ou cima de Portugal, sendo bem mais as vezes que está colocando ao largo, e por isso tanto ainda pode dar para um 8 ou para um 80 !!
Temos que ir acompanhando, mas tendencia parece ser para essa depressão que se começa a visualizar mais lá para Segunda/Terça no Atlãntico poder extender-se até á Madeira e quem sabe até ao Continente mas continua tudo muito incerto ainda .....
Mais uns dias teremos que aguardar pelo jeito ...... :down:

De qualquer forma o GFS tende sempre a exagerar a circulação zonal e o ECM estas depressões a Sudoeste de Portugal, colocando muitas vezes com núcleos demasiados baixos ....

EDIT: Na run das 06h do GFS mantem o mesmo cenário das runs anteriores fazendo rumar á madeira entre as 192h e as 240h a depressão (o continente fica a ver os navios á porta) e depois de repente .... PUFF, surge com enorme imponência a circulação zonal, e o AA em cima de Portugal ....
Portanto minha unica esperança está centrada na precipitação que possa ocorrer (muito incerto) entre as 144h e as 240h .... para ver o que acontece neste mês !!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Nov 2010 às 15:00)

É o que eu digo sempre ogfs só vê é AA, ainda na saida anterior davam 68mm para Coruche, e agora nem a 20 chega, como é isto possivél, lá mais para a frente nem é bom falar.


----------



## Snifa (18 Nov 2010 às 15:20)

Boas, 

Ao ler alguns comentários até parece que não está previsto algo de interessante para o *futuro próximo*...

Previsão IM:

Previsão para 6ª Feira, 19 de Novembro de 2010

Céu em geral muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva temporariamente forte, em especial nas
regiões Norte e Centro.
Queda de neve acima dos 1000/1200 metros, subindo a cota
durante o dia.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 35 km/h) de sudoeste, temporariamente
forte (35 a 50 km/h) com rajadas da ordem dos 80 km/h no litoral
oeste e forte a muito forte (40 a 60 km/h) com rajadas da ordem
dos 100 km/h nas terras altas.Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.

Previsão para Sábado, 20 de Novembro de 2010

Céu muito nublado, passando gradualmente a céu com abertas.
Períodos de chuva temporariamente forte, passando a regime de
aguaceiros e tornando-se pouco frequentes a sul do sistema
montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela.
Queda de neve acima dos 1200/1400 metros, descendo a cota para
os 1000 metros no final do dia.Vento moderado (20 a 35 km/h) de oeste, temporariamente forte
(35 a 50 km/h) no litoral oeste e forte a muito forte com rajadas
da ordem dos 80 km/h nas terras altas, rodando gradualmente para
noroeste e diminuindo de intensidade.

Se se vai verificar assim exactamente já é outra história, só na altura o saberemos...

O IM também já actualizou os alertas por chuva, vento, precipitação e ondulação ...


----------



## PauloSR (18 Nov 2010 às 15:48)

Snifa disse:


> O IM também já actualizou os alertas por chuva, vento, precipitação e ondulação ...



Ainda está a actualizar snifa  Para já, so dá para ver o panorama geral 

EDIT 15:50 - Agora sim já está... mais depressa falava mais depressa colocavam


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Nov 2010 às 15:55)

Devem-ter actualizado de novo porque quando o Snifa disse que havia avisos eles estavam lá laranja e amarelos


----------



## MarioCabral (18 Nov 2010 às 15:57)

Acho que há quem esteja a antecipar-se em demasia nas previsões que assim deixam de as ser e apenas serão tendências...

O GFS parece-me confuso a médio prazo, parece querer colocar o AA na Gronelândia até às 200h, depois fulmina-o completamente ainda antes do inicio do mês de Dezembro...A curto prazo nada de novo, depressão localizada a NW da Irlanda já hoje, irá render precipitação no litoral norte e centro e coisa pouca lá mais para o sul até inicio do dia 20...
Depois dia 24 de Novembro o sul poderá ter a tão esperada chuva, com uma depressão a NW do Açores que renderá entre as 144h e as 192h uns milímetros consideráveis...não muito mais de 10mm...

O ECMWF, tal como disse o Aurélio, começa a divergir na próxima Quinta-Feira, dia 26 de Novembro..O ECMWF coloca uma depressão que se deslocará desde NE da Escandinávia até à Irlanda...a 26 e 27 temos as tão famosas depressões a SW de Portugal, em cima da Madeira...o GFS desloca-a no sentido inverso inicialmente, para depois sim criar uma outra mais fraca que se deslocará até à Irlanda..Tudo a latitudes muito superiores portanto...


----------



## meteo (18 Nov 2010 às 16:08)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> É o que eu digo sempre ogfs só vê é AA, ainda na saida anterior davam 68mm para Coruche, e agora nem a 20 chega, como é isto possivél, lá mais para a frente nem é bom falar.



Nada mau este Outono! Na maior parte do pais,temos tido depressão,AA,depressão,AA... Noutros Outonos é AA,AA,AA... 

Voltará amanhã a chuva a todo o pais(excepto talvez no Algarve)distribuida pelo dia todo e com vento moderado. Sendo que no ALgarve Sábado poderá chover alguma coisa.
Segunda voltará o Sol,sendo que pode ser por pouco tempo


----------



## Aurélio (18 Nov 2010 às 19:21)

Confuso .... os modelos não estão nada de confusos, até estão muito consistentes em especial no que toca ás regiões do sul. Confusos?????
- No dia de amanhã e de sábado teremos nas regiões do Norte e Centro chuva ou aguaceiros temporariamente fortes, mas perfeitamente normal para esta altura do ano....
- Domingo a Terça teremos apenas alguns periodos de ceu muito nublado;
- Quarta e Quinta: Ceu muito nublado com uma baixa probabilidade de chove no Centro e sul;
- Sexta e Sábado: Ceu pouco nublado com uma baixa probabilidade de chover no sul;

Em termos gerais a proxima semana será marcada pela extensão em crista do Anticiclone dos Açores que agora estará mais a latitudes polares, mas que mesmo assim consegue influenciar o clima no nosso país...

Em resumo neste momento não vejo mais do que 20 a 30 mm, de chuva para aqui de acordo com estas previsões até final do mês dadas pelos modelos ...

Alguem discorda com estas previsões dos modelos?????


----------



## miguel (18 Nov 2010 às 19:44)

Aurélio disse:


> - Quarta e Quinta: Ceu muito nublado com uma baixa probabilidade de chove no Centro e sul;
> 
> Em termos gerais a proxima semana será marcada pela extensão em crista do Anticiclone dos Açores que agora estará mais a latitudes polares, mas que mesmo assim consegue influenciar o clima no nosso país...
> 
> ...



Não concordo com esta parte apenas! Ainda está em aberto poder chover muito entre terça e quinta no centro/Sul


----------



## Geiras (18 Nov 2010 às 19:50)

Aurélio disse:


> Alguem discorda com estas previsões dos modelos?????
> 
> - Quarta e Quinta: Ceu muito nublado com uma baixa probabilidade de chove no Centro e sul;



Sim...discordo com estas previsões, pelo que vi nos modelos e nas previsões a probabilidade de chover no centro/sul não é baixa, aliás ainda está tudo muito em aberto...

esperar para ver.


----------



## Aurélio (18 Nov 2010 às 20:05)

miguel disse:


> Não concordo com esta parte apenas! Ainda está em aberto poder chover muito entre terça e quinta no centro/Sul



Baixa probabilidade quer dizer que poderá ocorrer precipitação na Quarta e Quinta no Centro/Sul, mas neste momento as probabilidades são baixas... na ordem dos 40% de probabilidade ......


----------



## Aurélio (18 Nov 2010 às 20:12)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Sim...discordo com estas previsões, pelo que vi nos modelos e nas previsões a probabilidade de chover no centro/sul não é baixa, aliás ainda está tudo muito em aberto...
> 
> esperar para ver.



Os dados indicam uma probabilidade de ocorrer na ordem dos 40%, além disso analisando os modelos mostram isso, claro que dão essa precipitação mas parece muito mais provável no mar ... e porque digo isto??
Devido ao bloqueio do nosso famoso AA que estará na Gronelândia mas abrançando-nos estendo-se em crista.... aliás os modelos mostram isso, com a precipitação a ser empurrada para sul, podendo ou não entrar no nosso território ...
Além disso será essa mesma extensão em crista, que forçará a  depressão entre as 180 e 240 horas esteja na Madeira e depois desapareça ao mesmo tempo que entrará em funções a circulação zonal .....

Está tudo em aberto? A meu ver não está nada em aberto, pois os modelos estão em grande parte em consonância em termos de pressão .... para mim o que está em aberto é apenas a possibilidade de haver alguns poucos mm de chuva na proxima Quarta ou Quinta


----------



## 1337 (18 Nov 2010 às 21:20)

Está tudo em aberto? A meu ver não está nada em aberto, pois os modelos estão em grande parte em consonância em termos de pressão .... para mim o que está em aberto é apenas a possibilidade de haver alguns poucos mm de chuva na proxima Quarta ou Quinta[/QUOTE]

como podes dizer a 200 horas que nada esta aberto???


----------



## MarioCabral (18 Nov 2010 às 21:51)

Aurélio disse:


> Confuso .... os modelos não estão nada de confusos, até estão muito consistentes em especial no que toca ás regiões do sul. Confusos?????



Bem..nem sempre que se fala aqui nos estamos a referir ao sul, nem à possibilidade de precipitação por essas bandas...
Refiro-me à tendência do AA que inicialmente seria colocá-lo na Gronelândia, mas pelos vistos será uma situação apenas temporária...era disso que me referia...


----------



## MarioCabral (18 Nov 2010 às 22:47)

Um dos modelos que se dedica à previsão a médio prazo, o CFS, na sua última saída, deixa crer que teremos um primeiro terço do mês de Dezembro até cerca de dia 21 sem AA, depois ele aparece em força...

Contudo a operacionalidade deste modelo ainda não me inspira muita confiança...


----------



## David sf (18 Nov 2010 às 22:58)

Está tudo em aberto. Nenhum modelos está estabilizado neste momento. Mantenho a minha aposta pessoal de entrada fria continental no fim do mês (resta saber quanto fria seria, mas a última run do GFS estaciona a -20 a 850 hpa nos Alpes durante vários dias, para já não vê nada de especial em Portugal mas mete a -12 em Espanha, tudo a distâncias surreais), não sem antes termos precipitação, principalmente a sul, na Terça ou Quarta. Depois tudo depende da resistência da dorsal atlântica, da força do jet em rompê-la, e da definição dos centros de acção na Europa central. Neste momento é segura uma entrada fria pelo menos até aos Alpes. Depois resta esperar por alguma ajuda para meter cá o frio, uma pequena depressão vinda do Atlântico que não varresse o frio e se instalasse na costa mediterrânea espanhola seria o ideal, para ter chuva primeiro e frio depois. Mas neste momento a depressão de Terça ou Quarta é muito inexpressiva e enche assim que chega a Portugal.

Vão ao seguimento de modelos de Dezembro de 2009, entre os dias 8 e 12. Nos dias 13 a 15 tivemos uma entrada fria, com a iso -4 em Lisboa. Menos de uma semana antes o diagrama de ensembles do GFS para Lisboa não tinha uma única linha negativa. De 15 a 18 choveu que se fartou no sul do país. O ECM no dia 11 tinha bloqueio absoluto no Atlântico, secura total durante dez dias que nunca aconteceu. Tal como agora, na altura viviamos na total indefinição. É um padrão muito difícil de modelar, só teremos certeza a 72h de distância.


----------



## Lousano (18 Nov 2010 às 23:02)

David sf disse:


> Está tudo em aberto. Nenhum modelos está estabilizado neste momento. Mantenho a minha aposta pessoal de entrada fria continental no fim do mês (resta saber quanto fria seria, mas a última run do GFS estaciona a -20 a 850 hpa nos Alpes durante vários dias, para já não vê nada de especial em Portugal mas mete a -12 em Espanha, tudo a distâncias surreais), não sem antes termos precipitação, principalmente a sul, na Terça ou Quarta. Depois tudo depende da resistência da dorsal atlântica, da força do jet em rompê-la, e da definição dos centros de acção na Europa central. Neste momento é segura uma entrada fria pelo menos até aos Alpes. Depois resta esperar por alguma ajuda para meter cá o frio, uma pequena depressão vinda do Atlântico que não varresse o frio e se instalasse na costa mediterrânea espanhola seria o ideal, para ter chuva primeiro e frio depois. Mas neste momento a depressão de Terça ou Quarta é muito inexpressiva e enche assim que chega a Portugal.
> 
> Vão ao seguimento de modelos de Dezembro de 2009, entre os dias 8 e 12. Nos dias 13 a 15 tivemos uma entrada fria, com a iso -4 em Lisboa. Menos de uma semana antes o diagrama de ensembles do GFS para Lisboa não tinha uma única linha negativa. De 15 a 18 choveu que se fartou no sul do país. O ECM no dia 11 tinha bloqueio absoluto no Atlântico, secura total durante dez dias que nunca aconteceu. Tal como agora, na altura viviamos na total indefinição. É um padrão muito difícil de modelar, só teremos certeza a 72h de distância.



Ia responder, mas antecipaste-te e era essa a ideia que iria referir. Algo que não existe é concordância dos modelos. Até Terça-feira está mais ou menos definido, mas a partir de aí...


----------



## jpmartins (18 Nov 2010 às 23:56)

Houve actualização dos alertas do IM às 22:29.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Nov 2010 às 23:59)

Vendo, o GFS a run das 18  amanhã e sábado teríamos apenas chuviscos ou chuva fraca no Algarve, o Hirlam também não coloca grande coisa, já o ECM coloca precipitação no sábado de manhã cerca de 5 mm, depois coloca na 3ª feira e 4ªfeira chuva no Algarve, já o GFS nada coloca e só volta a meter precipitação no Algarve na 6ªfeira próxima. Já o ECM coloca sol na próxima 6ªfeira mas com muito frio mínimas de 2ºC e máximas de 12ºC com vento de nordeste.


----------



## nimboestrato (19 Nov 2010 às 03:34)

David sf disse:


> Está tudo em aberto... É um padrão muito difícil de modelar, só teremos certeza a 72h de distância.




É Outono....Faz Outono...volta a chover.
Outra vez  mais a norte e centro, mas depois,  talvez  haverá  algo mais para  sul. 
Com o frio, agora,   por companhia. 
É Outono e assim parece ir continuar.
Com o  Anticiclone dominante em lugar tão desajeitado ,
tão deslocado,tão fora do comum,  que provoca uma circulação  ao contrário da normal,( muito nordeste no Atlântico Norte onde o normal é o forte sudoeste, ) tudo é incerteza ,para além de umas  quantas horas.
Pode até pouca coisa vir a ocorrer desta anomalia.
Pode a montanha parir um rato com a rápida normalização da circulação zonal.Mas insisto: É por este caminho  que algo pode ocorrer de lés-a-lés às nossas latitudes. Continente, mas também Açores e Madeira.
E claro está: isto  em Janeiro ou Fevereiro seria muito  mais excitante.


----------



## Aurélio (19 Nov 2010 às 10:51)

MarioCabral disse:


> Um dos modelos que se dedica à previsão a médio prazo, o CFS, na sua última saída, deixa crer que teremos um primeiro terço do mês de Dezembro até cerca de dia 21 sem AA, depois ele aparece em força...
> 
> Contudo a operacionalidade deste modelo ainda não me inspira muita confiança...



O CFS não é um modelo de médio prazo, mas sim de longo prazo e está acoplado ao organismo da NOAA, que efectua as suas previsões sazonais, em prinicipio de acordo com a média das ultimas 40 runs (10 dias) daquilo que o CFS indica....
As previsões que vêem desse modelo não podem ser entendidas á letra mas sim como tendencia, e tomando sempre em consideração que são previsões desfasadas dois dias ...


----------



## Aurélio (19 Nov 2010 às 11:13)

Bem o ECM desta vez colocou mais uma das suas super-hiper-megas, e desta vez colocou-a a Oeste de Portugal, que causaria ventos super-hiper-megas fortes no litoral e terras altas, e provavelmente um fluxo de sul bem forte....
É uma pena que na próxima run provavelmente desapareça ...


----------



## Aurélio (19 Nov 2010 às 11:31)

Bom dia .... e hoje olhando aos modelos eu diria que o ECM está demolidor na sua parte final, enquanto que o GFS a partir de Quinta simplesmente está divino e que é o sonho de qualquer um que viva aqui no sul mas cuja chuva e precipitação abrangeria todo o território ....
É simplesmente maravilhosa, com nucleos depressionários desde Quarta-feira até ao final dos 15 dias...
Divina .... agora vamos a ver se se mantém assim !!

o ECM coloca uma bomba no Atlântico a partir das 168/192 horas ....


----------



## Climat (19 Nov 2010 às 11:33)

Tanto GFS como ECM estão em concordância, o que eu quer dizer com isto é o seguinte, o GFS colou-se ao ECM por uma simples razão, todos aqui sabemos que o modelo europeu é muito melhor a médio prazo. Hoje e amanhã teremos pouca precipitação, mas 4ªfeira teremos cerca de 20 mm no Algarve, isto pode mudar mas está lá a tendência. Depois é que o pessoal do Algarve tanto delira e anseia com depressões atrás de depressões, claro olhando ao GFS, o Algarve seria o maior beneficiado neste momento, nos próximos 15 dias, e o ECM também segue essa tendência, por isso, é bom ver que o Algarve vai ter a tão desejada chuva, mas tudo está ainda muito incerto, neste momento, mas a tendência está lá.

Meu amigo e vizinho Aurélio, tem calma que algo estrondoso vem no final deste mês e início de Dezembro, neste momento, o ECM mostra algo que pode ser surreal, mas a essa depressão fabulosa é o sonho de qualquer um aqui, até pode mudar mas o ECM tem mantido baixas pressões na zona dos Açores - Madeira - Continente em algumas runs, É certo que é a 200 e tal horas pode mudar, mas algum dia tem que mudar, o inverno passado foi excelente, a atmosfera não muda tão rapidamente como pensamos, o Inverno pode não ser igual ao do ano passado, mas pode ser parecido porque a atmosfera não tem mudanças bruscas de um para outro e podemos ter um Inverno chuvoso mas com muito frio e neve em locais fora do comum, mas isso já é outra história.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Nov 2010 às 11:51)

Esta saida agora do gfs está um sonho para quêm gosta de temporal, no segundo painél mete depressões atrás de depressões, mas claro ainda falta uma eternidade e infelizmente tudo pode ser tirado, a curto prazo também está melhor em especial para os alagarvios.


----------



## rozzo (19 Nov 2010 às 13:12)

Habituem-se que com este padrão, acima dos 5 dias a incerteza vai ser sempre ENORME.

Pois temos dois gigantes em luta, o frio continental a Este, e o Atlântico a Oeste, portanto na zona de fronteira (onde nós estamos) as previsões vão mudar drasticamente de saída para saída no médio prazo. Por isso não vale a pena lamentar e insultar os modelos porque é mesmo assim, estamos na zona de incerteza maior.


Parece que como temia um pouco, o frio para já fica confinado bem mais a Este de nós, mas também é normal, ainda não arrefeceu muito a Europa, nem caiu um primeiro nevão generalizado. Depois se isso acontecer sim, poderá entrar em feedback este processo de bloqueio com ar frio e neve no solo sobre a Europa, o que consequentemente começa a exercer bloqueio "anti" ar Atlântico, coisa que para já é difícil. Portanto ainda estamos do lado "quente" e completamente à mercê das entradas Atlânticas.

Vamos ver o que acontece na próxima semana na Europa Central, para perceber o que podemos esperar aqui, se apenas corredor Atlântico aberto com muita sucessão de frentes e muita chuva, ou se já algum bloqueio a NE de nós, o que em "choque" com o Atlântico activo, tornaria as coisas muito mais "spicy", ao jeito do Inverno passado. 


Mas também ainda nem em Dezembro estamos..


----------



## Paulo H (19 Nov 2010 às 14:41)

Sim ainda estamos em Novembro!  É como a idade das pessoas, há que sermos felizes e saber desfrutar de cada estação, mês, evento meteorológico! Não podemos cair na ansiedade senão depois olhamos para trás e reparamos que já há 15 dias atrás andamos a falar sempre no mesmo daqui a 200h, daqui a 200h, sempre do mesmo!

Mas olhando para os modelos, penso que sim teremos algum evento mais refrescante no fim do mês/início de dezembro que nos vai animar mais. A Europa vai arrefecer sim, e nós neste pequeno rectangulo português continuaremos no limite, enfim temo que a ocorrer precipitação em conjunto com o frio será na metade este espanhola, se houver instabilidade no mediterrâneo! A acontecer por cá algo de interessante, só com uma entrada mais forte que o costume de SW que leve precipitação de sul para norte proporcionando um vento inicial de leste, frio. Mas ainda nem chegou o inverno, e por agora já é bom o tempo instável que se segue, precisamos de chuva no território!


----------



## Aurélio (19 Nov 2010 às 17:29)

Nesta run o GFS mantém a mesma linha traçada na run das 00h ....
Eu diria que neste momento temos dois cenários: 
1) Este mostrado nesta run das 12h (identica algo ás 00h);
2) Uma versão mais suave do mostrado na run das 06h;


----------



## stormy (19 Nov 2010 às 19:42)

Boas
Não sei onde voces veem frio continenetal...o que eu vejo é um bloqueio Atlântico que se isola ma Gronelandia, com Portugal continenetal a ficar entre uma crista a W e uma depressão, com forte expressão em altitude na Europa, alimentada por advecção quente vinda do Mediterraneo e do médio oriente.
Por outro lado, nós seriamos afectados por uma advecção de N/NE , não relacionada com massas de ar polar continental, mas sim com ar polar maritimo, modificado por interacção com terra.

Caso isto se dê teremos uns dias frios com vento de N-NE, a partir de Domingo, com algumas inversões termicas em locais propicios.
Não seria um tempo frio fora do normal para a época.
A partir de meados da semana areas depressionarias embebidas no sector quente de uma depressão a NW dos Açores começariam a afectar o território, rodando o fluxo para E, trazendo ar frio da PI para o norte e centro, mas com o sul a ser invadido por ar de origem tropical, á medida que a frente semi-estacionaria progredia para NE.
Teriamos uma 2a metade da semana bastante chuvosa, a que se seguiria a erosão da crista, com o establecimento do storm track entre pos Açores e França a partir do fim de semana.

Estq situação de NAO- é similar a outras que se passaram no inverno passado, e baseia-se numa area de geopotencial anomalamente positivo na Gronelandia, com o desvio do storm track para sul.
Esta situação tambem é relativamente efemera, não durando mais de 10 ou 15 dias....os quais seriam muito interessantes para nós devido não só á ocorrencia de muita precipitação mas tambem á passagem de depressões activas derivadas da interação mais directa entre ar tropical de SW e ar frio de NE/N.


----------



## stormy (19 Nov 2010 às 20:05)

Bom...neste momento temos uma depressão a NW com uma banda convectiva associada a uma frente oclusa.
A NW da depressão a advecção razoavelmente fria em todos os niveis gera alguma convecção isolada e pouco profunda.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Nas proximas horas o sistema frontal associado á depressão vai-se deslocar para SE, interagindo com uma pluma de ar morno e humido, com alguma vorticidade embebida.
Assim sendo espera-se uma gradual organização do sistema frontal e eventualmente um certo grau de intensificação.
Esta frente deverá causar periodos de chuva moderada ou forte, generalizada, mas talvez mais notoria a norte do eixo Sines-Beja...há boas condições para precipitação orografica intensa já que o dewpoint está alto e o nivel de condensação baixo.

Durante a partir de amanhã á tarde, após a passagem da frente, espera-se alguma actividade pós frontal, com aguaceiros fracos e dispersos, que se manterão até 2f ou 3f, á medida que uma area complexa de baixas se desenvolve na Europa, reforçando a advecção fria aumentando assim a instabilidade potencial devido ao gradiente térmico vertical...esta instabilidade fazer-se-há sentir nas zonas costeiras, com a ocorrencia de aguaceiros.


----------



## Stinger (19 Nov 2010 às 20:40)

Metam aqui essas bombas que quero ver


----------



## David sf (19 Nov 2010 às 21:43)

stormy disse:


> Boas
> Não sei onde voces veem frio continenetal...o que eu vejo é um bloqueio Atlântico que se isola ma Gronelandia, com Portugal continenetal a ficar entre uma crista a W e uma depressão, com forte expressão em altitude na Europa, alimentada por advecção quente vinda do Mediterraneo e do médio oriente.
> Por outro lado, nós seriamos afectados por uma advecção de N/NE , não relacionada com massas de ar polar continental, mas sim com ar polar maritimo, modificado por interacção com terra.



É apenas uma expressão, o frio que chega à Europa não é de origem siberiana, mas se entrar em Portugal é com fluxo de leste seco, ou seja continental.


----------



## Geiras (19 Nov 2010 às 21:44)

stormy disse:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Não percebo porque meteste a direcção da nebulosidade que está a sudoeste a vir para Portugal...

explica-me :S


----------



## Minho (19 Nov 2010 às 21:52)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Não percebo porque meteste a direcção da nebulosidade que está a sudoeste a vir para Portugal...
> 
> explica-me :S



o que o stormy se referia com a seta era a pluma de ar morno 





> , interagindo com uma pluma de ar morno e humido, com alguma vorticidade embebida.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Nov 2010 às 22:45)

Esta é a carta que todos os algarvios querem ver.


----------



## Geiras (19 Nov 2010 às 22:48)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Esta é a carta que todos os algarvios querem ver.




 GOD!!!!!! ainda não tinha visto...

como já é de esperar, pouco a pouco vai diminuindo..mas pode ser que não seja muito


----------



## Aurélio (19 Nov 2010 às 23:03)

Algarvio não gozes com isto .... já não basta os modelos senão tu agora

Actual ponto da situação:
-* ECM:*
 Comparando as duas runs dadas hoje pelo modelo, indicam no final do dia de Terça feira teremos um pequeno nucleo depressionário ao largo de Portugal com precipitação associada que entrará no Centro e Sul do país ao final do dia. Esta é a ultima carta disponível que se pode ver no IM.
Na Quinta e na Sexta não existe nada assinalado nos mapas, nem pequeno nucleos, nem nada (que se passará aqui nestes dois dias);
No Sabado aproximação finalmente da depressão, trazendo precipitação moderada a forte a Portugal e ventos moderados a forte .....
Domingo e Segunda precipitação que poderá ser moderada a forte no Centro e Sul do País. Isto claro imaginando apenas e olhando á posição dessa depressão...

*- GFS:*
Apresenta um cenário altamente suspeito, em que trava um luta titãnica, entre o(s) nucleo(s) depressionários e o Anticiclone na Gronelândia  mesmo até ao final da semana (Domingo)
Contudo aparentemente entre Quarta e Sábado indica boas quantidades de precipitação no sul e somente no sul do país...
Este cenário foi modelado nesta run das 18h que voçes dão pouco relevo ....
A tendencia neste momento no GFS é que após as 200h teremos então um retorno á circulação zonal, com precipitação ou sem precipitação, tendendo a NAO a tornar-se mais neutra...


RESUMO:
Neste momento os modelos estão apenas em consonância até Quarta-Feira, sendo que ao sexto dia, divergem pelo menos em termos de pressão e acentuam essas divergências nos dias seguintes.
As runs de hoje são mais uma sequencia de outputs gerados e que vão sofrer enormes alterações ainda pelo menos no que ás precipitações diz respeito ...
É melhor ir visualizando com calma para não ter um enorme desgosto depois se as coisas derem para o torto pois isto está mesmo no fim da navalha...


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Nov 2010 às 23:13)

Trovoadapower disse:


> como já é de esperar, pouco a pouco vai diminuindo..mas pode ser que não seja muito



Como de costume há que atender a uma coisa: esta carta aponta *às 372h de distância*. 
Por aqui é costume apontar a cartas com 120 h a 200h, e considera-se este patamar já num horizonte bastante incerto...agora olhar para cartas a esta distância apenas como suporte a desejos ou como simples curiosidade

Antes de olharem a tantas horas, e para não ficarem tristes com eventuais panoramas de tempo seco, coloco cartas de precipitação entre as 120h e as 192h - já num patamar algo longínquo mas que nos poderá dar uma tendência lá para o meio\final da próxima semana...


----------



## nimboestrato (20 Nov 2010 às 04:11)

Continuo agradado com  a "conjugação dos factores"...
Em  tão Ocidental Praia ,a esta latitude, para haver animação, nesta altura do ano,terá  que passar por esta "prespectivação".
A manter-se esta disposição , 9 de cada 10 vezes,  há lugar à confraternização, de lés-a-lés...
Vale o que vale já que uma em cada dez,  poderá  estar na calha para acontecer.
Ainda assim, este Outono , está a cumprir.está a ser.
Na Europa ousa anunciar já  o Inverno que está a caminho;
aqui, não dá permissão a qualquer Verão de S.Martinho...


----------



## MarioCabral (20 Nov 2010 às 11:21)

Não é para sair em defesa do Litoral Norte, mas tal como o Aristocrata acho que previsões tão alargadas são em frustrações...principalmente no sul onde a precipitação por si já é diminuta...

Hoje e amanhã, principalmente o litoral norte de Portugal será ainda afectado pelo pós-frontal que paira da depressão ao largo da costa oeste de França que renderá alguns milímetros mais...

_Segundo o GFS_
- Nesta próxima terça-feira, dia 23 de Novembro, apenas a 72h teremos uma depressão colocada a NW dos Açores que trará a tão desejada precipitação ao centro/sul...mas em certos locais é bem provável que nem aos 10mm chegue..

- A 132h de distancia teremos também animação...a já falada depressão localizada a SW trará mais precipitação, contudo a sua deslocação para norte parece-me que renderá bem mais ao norte que ao sul em precipitação...teremos mesmo o centro em cima do litoral norte... vais ser em grande por aqui!
Sexta e Sábado será em grande a Norte, com vento e muita precipitação...até que ao final do do dia de Sábado o pós parece trazer muita chuva concentrada em pouco tempo a sul...mas atenção à prudência...estamos a mais de 170h de tudo...

_O europeu ECMWF_
- Até às 120h parece uma cópia ao GFS, depois começa a divergir colocando um rasgo da depressão a NW dos Açores para sul...que depois se deslocaria desde SW de Portugal...seria algo em grande para o sul...contudo a mais de 200h de distancia...

Na minha opinião a divergência não é assim tão grande entre os dois, ambos acreditam que algo de SW/W surgirá...o GFS é mais prudente e além de colocar mais para norte, antecipa tudo...O ECMWF parece-me acreditar novamente em demasia naquele rasgo, mas nunca se sabe...


----------



## Veterano (20 Nov 2010 às 11:28)

MarioCabral disse:


> Na minha opinião a divergência não é assim tão grande entre os dois, ambos acreditam que algo de SW/W surgirá...o GFS é mais prudente e além de colocar mais para norte, antecipa tudo...O ECMWF parece-me acreditar novamente em demasia naquele rasgo, mas nunca se sabe...



  Apenas por curiosidade, eis o que preconiza o ECM às 240h, sem dúvida uma "ousadia" deste modelo, condenada a desaparecer nas próximas runs...

  Depressão centrada em Lisboa, provável choque de massas na PI.


----------



## MSantos (20 Nov 2010 às 11:47)

Só mesmo no longo prazo, mais de 200h, é que depressões de 975mb/hPa de pressão no centro se situam sobre Portugal 
Se acontece-se seria muito extremo e perigoso


----------



## David sf (20 Nov 2010 às 11:51)

Temos então hoje e amanhã aguaceiros no norte e centro que serão de neve acima dos 1200/1400 m, seguindo-se uma pequena depressão com pouca expressão isobárica na próxima Terça/Quarta que afectará principalmente o sul, mas como já foi referido acima não deverá dar mais que 10 mm. Isto está praticamente assegurado.

Depois começam as divergências, sendo que haverá, com uma grande dose de probabilidade, bastante animação para o fim do mês. Resta saber de que tipo.

Neste momento (isto está sempre a mudar), o GFS põe uma depressão de pequena amplitude que se solta de um centro depressionário a oeste dos Açores que entraria pelo sul do continente. Ao progredir para este começava a bombear o frio estacionado na Europa e teríamos uma pequena entrada fria, principalmente a norte. depois seria retomada a circulação zonal à nossa latitude.
















O ECMWF não dá tanta profundidade à depressão a sul, mas põe uma outra no Golfo da Biscaia que injectaria ar frio no norte do país. O centro da depressão atlântica passaria a sul do Algarve, com fluxo de leste em todo o país e isos negativas a 850 hpa no norte e centro. 
















Posteriormente a depressão que ficara bloqueada a oeste dos Açores progrediria para uma posição entre os Açores e a Madeira, havendo um choque de massas que originaria a tal super-depressão que o Veterano referiu.






Na minha opinião esta run do ECMWF tende para a habitual tendência deste modelo de colocar depressões a oeste do continente português. Creio muito mais na previsão do GFS, apesar de o mais normal é nenhuma estar certa perante tanta confusão e recuos dos diversos modelos.

A opção frio e a opção temporal atlântico têm neste momento cada uma 45% de acontecer. 10% restantes para não acontecer nada de especial. Ensemble para Bragança, cada vez com mais opções frias para o período 27Nov-1Dez:






Os dois restantes modelos que chegam à semana que vem, GEM e BOM, prevêem um cenário misto, com o choque de massas a ocorrer mais a norte, e com o centro da depressão que se formaria a passar a norte da Galiza.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Nov 2010 às 11:59)

Veterano disse:


> Apenas por curiosidade, eis o que preconiza o ECM às 240h, sem dúvida uma "ousadia" deste modelo, condenada a desaparecer nas próximas runs...
> 
> Depressão centrada em Lisboa, provável choque de massas na PI.



Esse cenário seria terrivelmente perigoso, mas já não é 1º vez em que o ECM coloca uma depressão dessas a essa distância, mas vamos ver, o gfs está bem mais calmo, mas contudo também interessante, ora coloca uma depressão de 990mb perto de Portugal, que vai trazer muita chuva em quase todo o território.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Nov 2010 às 13:08)

Carta do dia: 






Sem dúvida, uma carta fantástica, o sul do país tudo voaria ao sabor do vento, a ondulação seria fantástica no Algarve e muita chuva cairia.

Na próxima 3ª feira vai voltar a chover no Algarve apesar do GFS ter aniquilado toda a precipitação, embora o ECM tenha uma boa quantidade cerca de 10 mm. Para 6ªfeira a chuva vai regressar novamente e desta vez para ficar, e com ventos de sueste/leste a acompanhar, o ECM tem mantido praticamente vento de leste, e a Aemet na sua previsão para Ayamonte também já mostra isso. Nos dias seguintes, tudo está em aberto, mas a manter-se o cenário o final do mês vai ser mesmo fantástico. 

O Ensemble do GFS para o Algarve existem membros que colocam bastante precipitação dia 29.


----------



## Stinger (20 Nov 2010 às 16:48)

O freemeteo ja mostra algo ao fim 

Mostra lá uma queda de pressao para os 990 e ainda dá continuidade á queda .


O que aconteceria se viesse uma pressao de 965??


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Nov 2010 às 17:27)

Stinger disse:


> O que aconteceria se viesse uma pressao de 965??



Dependeria da sua localização, mas certamente alguma chuva e muito muito vento, rajadas da ordem dos 150/160 km/h.


----------



## Vince (20 Nov 2010 às 17:27)

Existe um tópico criado pelo David, que penso que será útil a todos os que se interessam por modelos:
 Performance e verificação de modelos

Tenho tido algum trabalho em fazer uma serie de comparativos, e farei mais no futuro dentro das possibilidades, pois acho que os mesmos são muito educativos.  Modelos são excelentes ferramentas mas tem muitas limitações, é preciso saber usa-los. Ver também este tópico:
 Modelos de Previsão Numérica, Entidades e Sites 

Às vezes surpreendo-me por darem tanto destaque a cartas longínquas. Tudo o que anda acima das 200 horas deve ser apenas usado numa perspectiva de padrão em larga escala, e nunca para focar sobre o que se passará por exemplo numa escala tão reduzida como o nosso país. E isto a nível de circulação geral da atmosfera, bloqueios, posicionamento das peças chave, pistas do que poderá vir, etc (o David faz isso muito bem). Para parâmetros como precipitação, então é mesmo absurdo, pois nós hoje em dia nem dominamos completamente a física da convecção, os modelos mesmo a curto prazo são limitados e bastante falíveis. 

Não estou com isto a dizer que não se devem pôr cartas por exemplo a 300 horas, não, podem sempre pôr-se nem que seja por curiosidade, agora se não existir pelo menos alguma consistência mínima entre saídas ou entre modelos, acho que não vale a pena perder muito tempo com grandes discussões de volta delas. Se calhar seria boa ideia ter um tópico como existe no Meteored para pôr cartas de sonho ou brutais de longo prazo, e manter alguma racionalidade neste tópico, vamos pensar no assunto.


----------



## Veterano (20 Nov 2010 às 18:02)

Vince disse:


> Não estou com isto a dizer que não se devem pôr cartas por exemplo a 300 horas, não, podem sempre pôr-se nem que seja por curiosidade, agora se não existir pelo menos alguma consistência mínima entre saídas ou entre modelos, acho que não vale a pena perder muito tempo com grandes discussões de volta delas. Se calhar seria boa ideia ter um tópico como existe no Meteored para pôr cartas de sonho ou brutais de longo prazo, e manter alguma racionalidade neste tópico, vamos pensar no assunto.



 Já me interroguei várias vezes qual a razão pela qual os modelos tem tendência a colocar no médio/longo prazo saídas brutais, com depressões muito cavadas, em localizações improváveis.

 Não será racional, quase nunca acontece nada que se lhes assemelhe.

 Talvez um mero exercício teórico, um automatismo do modelo ou uma operação de marketing, para nos fazer sonhar...E continuar a acompanhar!

 Como disse no meu anterior post, apenas o coloquei como curiosidade, a confirmar na run das 12z.


----------



## Vince (20 Nov 2010 às 18:12)

Veterano disse:


> Já me interroguei várias vezes qual a razão pela qual os modelos tem tendência a colocar no médio/longo prazo saídas brutais, com depressões muito cavadas, em localizações improváveis.



Há aqui uma componente, a humana. Se está de sonho para nós aqui, significa que está desinteressante noutro local ao lado  Ora, os modelos a longo prazo, localmente mudam muito, nós é que temos apenas a tendência de reparar ou referir o que nos interessa e ignoramos as imensas saídas que nada mostram para nós. 
Ora, nas mudanças frenéticas dos modelos a longo prazo, volta e meia acaba por acertar aqui algo de excepcional e vamos a correr falar disso, no dia seguinte  amuam os portugueses, ficam eufóricos os espanhóis, e no seguinte os franceses e por aí fora


----------



## necman (20 Nov 2010 às 18:16)

Realmente fica para memoria


----------



## Paulo H (20 Nov 2010 às 18:33)

Stinger disse:


> O freemeteo ja mostra algo ao fim
> 
> Mostra lá uma queda de pressao para os 990 e ainda dá continuidade á queda .
> 
> ...



Na teoria, não aconteceria nada, nem uma brisa! Na prática, o aproximar e o afastar desse centro normalmente estão associados grandes gradientes horizontais de pressão e por consequência Vento forte! Não é por piada que no centro de um furacão o vento é fraco, porquê? Tudo depende do gradiente de pressão, isto é, se num dado local, as isobaras estão próximas ou não. Quanto mais próximas, tanto maior será a velocidade do vento!

Sendo assim, se imaginarmos que essa depressão com centro nos 965bar ocupa um espaço físico desde os Açores até Espanha (limite da depressão nos 1012mbar), então as isobaras deverão estar espaçadas pelo que o vento é fraco. Se pelo contrário essa depressão ocupar um espaço físico desde a madeira até Portugal (de 965bar a 1012bar) então as isobaras estariam muito próximas e por consequência teríamos vento moderado a forte, sendo muito forte no litoral e terras altas.

Tudo é relativo, e neste caso como em todos, depende unicamente do gradiente isobarico. Embora na prática, seja muito provável de ocorrer vento forte!


----------



## squidward (20 Nov 2010 às 18:34)

Se isso fosse verdade, começava já a construir um abrigo.


----------



## Paulo H (20 Nov 2010 às 18:40)

Normalmente, e sem qualquer base científica, observo que se no mapa de portugal continental estiverem 4 ou 5 isobaras de norte a sul, então as rajadas de vento serão da ordem dos 100-120km nas terras altas, sendo menor nos restantes locais, da ordem dos 60-80km/h.

Ps: falo das isobaras que normalmente são colocadas nas cartas, com espaçamento de 4mbar!


----------



## Jorge_scp (20 Nov 2010 às 18:50)

Paulo H disse:


> Na teoria, não aconteceria nada, nem uma brisa! Na prática, o aproximar e o afastar desse centro normalmente estão associados grandes gradientes horizontais de pressão e por consequência Vento forte! Não é por piada que no centro de um furacão o vento é fraco, porquê? Tudo depende do gradiente de pressão, isto é, se num dado local, as isobaras estão próximas ou não. Quanto mais próximas, tanto maior será a velocidade do vento!



Tudo o que disseste está certo. Mas deixa só fazer um pequeno reparo: O vento seria fraco ou nulo quando o centro de 965hPa estivesse por cima, porque assim que este se começasse a afastar, ui ui... se realmente o gradiente de pressão for grande, mas qual a depressão de 965 hPa que não o tem, principalmente junto ao centro?

Só por exemplo, na carta do ECMWF que mostra essa tal depressão (que até deverá ser já desfeita na próxima run), mostram ventos de 150/160 km/h aos 850 hPa...


----------



## Paulo H (20 Nov 2010 às 18:58)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Tudo o que disseste está certo. Mas deixa só fazer um pequeno reparo: O vento seria fraco ou nulo quando o centro de 965hPa estivesse por cima, porque assim que este se começasse a afastar, ui ui... se realmente o gradiente de pressão for grande, mas qual a depressão de 965 hPa que não o tem, principalmente junto ao centro?
> 
> Só por exemplo, na carta do ECMWF que mostra essa tal depressão (que até deverá ser já desfeita na próxima run), mostram ventos de 150/160 km/h aos 850 hPa...



Não é comum acontecer, mas não impossível! Estou a referir-me àqueles furacões em que é bem visível o olho central onde a pressão é mínima e até ocorre céu limpo! Também no centro de um tornado o seu vento é menor. Não são os centros de depressão o que assustam mas sim os seus gradientes de pressão demasiado próximos, antes e depois!

Ainda não vi a carta dessa depressão, estou a postar de telemóvel, nem sempre consigo visualizar as imagens! 

Mas com ventos de 150-160km/h, à superfície é da ordem dos 2/3, ie, 100km/h.


----------



## Jorge_scp (20 Nov 2010 às 19:05)

Paulo H disse:


> Não é comum acontecer, mas não impossível! Estou a referir-me àqueles furacões em que é bem visível o olho central onde a pressão é mínima e até ocorre céu limpo! Também no centro de um tornado o seu vento é menor. Não são os centros de depressão o que assustam mas sim os seus gradientes de pressão demasiado próximos, antes e depois!
> 
> Ainda não vi a carta dessa depressão, estou a postar de telemóvel, nem sempre consigo visualizar as imagens!
> 
> Mas com ventos de 150-160km/h, à superfície é da ordem dos 2/3, ie, 100km/h.



Certo, estamos de acordo, só estava a relembrar que o antes e depois é que pode ser complicado.

Mas o que o ECMWF estava a modelar (acabou de alterar na última run, como esperado), com ventos dessa ordem (150/160 km/h) aos 850 hPa, dava mesmo ventos dessa ordem nas terras altas (850hPa=1400 m aprox)! E no litoral pouco menos baixos. Só seriam significativamente mais baixos em zonas do interior com pouca altitude.


----------



## stormy (20 Nov 2010 às 21:59)

necman disse:


> Realmente fica para memoria



Bom...a ficarmos sob uma crista fragil, que se acabará por erodir, libertando um anticiclone isolado em altura na Gronelandia, seria um cenário plausivel a formação desse tipo de sistemas, dada a interacção directa entre ar quente vindo de SW na circulação de uma baixa a NW dos Açores, e ar mais frio vindo de NE na circulação de uma baixa na Europa.....basicamente, a crista ao romper-se, vai quebrar a fronteira entre o ar frio e quente, principalmente em latitudes acima dos 40-50ºN, dando origem a forte instabilidade baroclinica, á qual basta se juntar um bom jet em altura para desencadear ciclogeneses fortes.

Neste momento, aliado a uma tendencia de NAO-, tambem os modelos andam a tornar-se consistentes num cenário desse tipo, com o track a sul...não pensem que será indicio de um inverno como o passado, pois não há condições para uma tal intabilidade de circulação que leve a todo o cenario meio caotico que tivemos no inverno anterior....e mais, a nivel hemisferico não se nota qualquer perturbação muito relevante ou persistente, ao contrario do que se passava há um ano, mesmo nas zonas tropicais.


----------



## David sf (20 Nov 2010 às 23:43)

David sf disse:


>



Entrada fria para, pelo menos, o interior norte de Portugal ganha consistência. Vejam o que mudou em somente 12 h:






Mesmo no Alentejo a maioria das linhas já passam abaixo do 0.






A média dos ensembles do ECMWF aponta para 3 possibilidades:

-depressão no Atlântico;
-depressão no Golfo da Biscaia;
-depressão no Golfo de Leon.

O facto de a pressão no Atlântico estar mais baixa não quer dizer que seja opção preferencial, simplesmente as pressões que se obtêm com depressões atlânticas são tendencialmente mais baixas que as obtidas com depressões mais próximas do continente.






A 240 h nota-se pelos geopotenciais que a tendência é mais para sermos afectados pela massa continental que pela atlântica.






E aqui vê-se muito bem as duas hipóteses em cima da mesa. Em Portugal a divergência é menor, pois quer sejamos afectados pela massa continental ou pela atlântica o geopotencial de ambas as situações é semelhante. Mas nos Açores ou no Golfo de Leon a divergência é grande. Ou haverá anticiclone ou haverá depressão.


----------



## trovoadas (21 Nov 2010 às 00:07)

Analisando algo mais próximo em termos temporais vamos aos próximos dias mais concretamente a partir de terça, em que o modelo ECMWF disponivel no site do instituto de Metereologia, mostra alguma precipitação no sul e centro de Portugal













Como já é sabido é uma previsão a quase 3 dias, logo, até ao evento, algo  se irá alterar, podendo dar mais ou menos precipitação. O que é certo sim é que teremos uma depressão de terça a quarta a afectar, sobretudo, a zona sul e centro do país, agora os locais onde choverá mais e as quantidades de precipitação que cairão é algo que vai sendo afinado pelos modelos até ao evento.
Até agora nada me diz que não poderemos ter 20mm ou mais em alguma zona do Algarve, Alentejo ou Estremadura...é uma questão de aguardar...a partir daí é sim hora de analisar com rigor as previsões para o próximo fim de semana e ver o que o nosso amigo S.Pedro nos reserva.


----------



## rozzo (21 Nov 2010 às 02:31)

Em termos de entradas frias, aquelas continentais vindas de E/NE, o mais normal, especialmente habituados a ver isto no GFS estamos, é quando ameaça para aqui, acaba por ficar retido mais a Este, em Espanha, etc.
É um padrão recorrente as entradas frias previstas a médio prazo "curvarem" mais para SE do que o inicialmente previsto, nunca atingindo zonas tão a Oeste como queriam fazer os modelos crer.

Lembrando disto, uma coisa que gosto de ver nos modelos, embora pouca valha senão empiricamente constatar o que disse o no parágrafo anterior, é ver os modelos no médio prazo a darem entradas frias, e com baixos geopotencias e temperaturas aos 850hPa baixas, a avançar para Oeste, sem nos acertar, e encaminhadas para o Sul do UK, e para o Atlântico a Oeste de França.
E porque gosto de ver isto? Porque acreditando eu que regra geral estas entradas acabam por ficar mais a SE do que o previsto, me parece que no final têm mais chances de acabar em cima de nós, do que as que inicialmente estavam previstas em cima de nós e acabam só no Mediterrâneo.

Vale o que vale, pouco, apenas empiricamente, e se calhar com alguma "memória selectiva".. Mas reparei bastante nisto o ano passado.
E estou a falar nisto porque o ECMWF anda a ameaçar uma entrada dessas.

Aguardemos..


----------



## David sf (21 Nov 2010 às 11:15)

rozzo disse:


> Em termos de entradas frias, aquelas continentais vendas de E/NE, o mais normal, especialmente habituados a ver isto no GFS estamos, é quando ameaça para aqui, acaba por ficar retido mais a Este, em Espanha, etc.
> É um padrão recorrente as entradas frias previstas a médio prazo "curvarem" mais para SE do que o inicialmente previsto, nunca atingindo zonas tão a Oeste como queriam fazer os modelos crer.
> 
> Lembrando disto, uma coisa que gosto de ver nos modelos, embora pouca valha senão empiricamente constatar o que disse o no parágrafo anterior, é ver os modelos no médio prazo a darem entradas frias, e com baixos geopotencias e temperaturas aos 850hPa baixas, a avançar para Oeste, sem nos acertar, e encaminhadas para o Sul do UK, e para o Atlântico a Oeste de França.
> ...



Também concordo com essa observação, acho que se se mantiver o bloqueio até dia 29/30 no Atlântico que a entrada fria não escapa. É necessário que ocorra algo assim:











E não isto:











Ou seja o bloqueio tem que se manter a sul da Gronelândia de modo a que a massa de ar frio seja deslocada para sul e não para leste, sendo absorvida pela depressão atlântica.


----------



## Veterano (21 Nov 2010 às 12:06)

David sf disse:


> Ou seja o bloqueio tem que se manter a sul da Gronelândia de modo a que a massa de ar frio seja deslocada para sul e não para leste, sendo absorvida pela depressão atlântica.



  Ou seja, nesta altura o modelo que nos "interessa" é o GFS, um par de dias atrás era o ECM.

  Vamos ver se ainda se colocam os dois de acordo e que para que lado irão cair...


----------



## Aurélio (21 Nov 2010 às 12:28)

Veterano disse:


> Ou seja, nesta altura o modelo que nos "interessa" é o GFS, um par de dias atrás era o ECM.
> 
> Vamos ver se ainda se colocam os dois de acordo e que para que lado irão cair...



O problema é que segundo como voçês dizem o ECM ganha sempre .... eu detesto a carta de hoje do ECM que apenas mostra chuva pelo jeito para a área que está saturada de chuva, o Norte e Centro....
Mas voçês querem o frio não é .... pois e eu quero que chova, por isso o GFS é o melhor para todos ... mas como o GFS nunca ganha nada, lá terei que lombar com o tempo seco (abaixo da média) mais uns tempos pelo jeito !!


----------



## Aurélio (21 Nov 2010 às 12:35)

Ah ... Ah reparei agora que a 48 horas de distância ou menos o GFS dá chuva na Terça no Norte e Centro e o ECM dá chuva no Centro e Sul, isto é realmente cómico .....

Reparei também que na atmosfera trava-se uma batalha titânica entre o anticiclone na Gronelândia e as suspostas mini depressões que o GFS coloca e que duvido que existam daqui a 24 horas....
Mas enfim se os modelos nem a 48 horas estão em consonância como hão-de estar a 120 horas ... Enfim, a haver mas se é se isto ainda não cai mas é tudo em banho maria ....e fica o AA espetado cá em cima com tantos adiamentos ....


----------



## trovoadas (21 Nov 2010 às 13:07)

Então e as depressões fantásticas previstas a  120 ou mais horas???........já se esfumaram?


----------



## rozzo (21 Nov 2010 às 13:14)

Mas Aurélio, por isso mesmo no final vamos quase de certeza ver que o cenário verdadeiro na altura vai ser mais parecido com o do ECMWF.
Quem me dera que não, que o cenário das 6UTC de hoje do GFS fosse o verdadeiro, era neve à cota 0 em quase toda a península. O cenário é absolutamente surreal.
E sabemos bem que isso é altamente improvável, em qualquer altura do ano, quanto mais no final de Novembro. Portanto, era 1 em 10000 essa saída do GFS vir a confirmar-se.
Não é impossível.. Mas infelizmente, a carta mais moderada do ECMWF parece-me muito mais possível.

E de qualquer forma, embora o cenário do ECMWF não seja o melhor para nós, continuo a gostar de vê-lo, pois acredito que curve ligeiramente mais para Sul, e mesmo que a curto prazo não dê grande coisa, é bom ver ar frio em vários níves a invadir todo o Atlântico quase de um lado ao outro. A médio prazo poderia ser bastante bom.


----------



## Aurélio (21 Nov 2010 às 13:17)

rozzo disse:


> Mas Aurélio, por isso mesmo no final vamos quase de certeza ver que o cenário verdadeiro na altura vai ser mais parecido com o do ECMWF.
> Quem me dera que não, que o cenário das 6UTC de hoje do GFS fosse o verdadeiro, era neve à cota 0 em quase toda a península. O cenário é absolutamente surreal.
> E sabemos bem que isso é altamente improvável, em qualquer altura do ano, quanto mais no final de Novembro. Portanto, era 1 em 10000 essa saída do GFS vir a confirmar-se.
> Não é impossível.. Mas infelizmente, a carta mais moderada do ECMWF parece-me muito mais possível.



Pois veremos então o que nos dizem as proximas cartas do ECM e do GFS??
A meu ver será mais uma cambalhota dos modelos em especial no GFS ...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (21 Nov 2010 às 13:56)

fiquei deliciado com as expert charts do weather online!! cota 0 ja é bom para consolar a vistinha ha mt que nao via assim uma previsao!


----------



## icewoman (21 Nov 2010 às 14:02)

trovoadas disse:


> Então e as depressões fantásticas previstas a  120 ou mais horas???........já se esfumaram?



boa tarde,

sei que ainda é muito cedo para termos certezas destas previsoes...mas para a Madeira no dia 28/11/2010 a previsão é de chuva muito intensa!

há possibilidade desta previsão se alterar ou estamos a ir a caminho de 1 20 fevereiro part 2..


----------



## squidward (21 Nov 2010 às 15:28)

Que cenário fantástico (muito o GFS gosta de nos fazer sonhar)posso dizer até perfeito...pois grande parte do país receberia de "braços abertos" o elemento branco e os Algarvios com um "diluvio" em cima , muito pouco provável que venha a acontecer (para não dizer impossível) mas é bom para mais tarde recordar este cenário. Mas por outro lado, tenho vindo a acompanhar as RUNs e o GFS parece que quer nos "cozinhar" algo para dia 30 ou dia 1. Veremos como correrão as próximas saídas

Aqui fica o registo:


----------



## cova beira (21 Nov 2010 às 15:42)

tambem prefiro o europeu só que desta vez penso que esta errado temos uma situacao muito parecida com as que ocorreram no ano passado primeiro uma pequena depressao a sul da penisula que vai atrair o ar frio 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





e dois ou tres dias mais tarde o choque de massas
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






parece me é que mesmo que isto venha a acontecer as cotas de neve não serão assim tão baixas como mostra o gfs a invasão de frio não é muito potente


----------



## Trapalhadas (21 Nov 2010 às 15:43)

Tenho uma pasta com as imagens das runs mais surreais, e esta foi lá parar direitinha  para mais tarde recordar 

P.S.: deveria ser criado um tópico chamado de DreamWeather


----------



## cova beira (21 Nov 2010 às 15:49)

não venho nada de surreal nesta run fora as cotas de neve que no segundo painel são mal calculadas mas isso é em todas as runs não é só nesta


----------



## rozzo (21 Nov 2010 às 15:57)

De errado terá algo, pois o 2º painel tem frio exageradíssimo, e geopotenciais muito baixos, altamente improváveis de acontecer de forma tão generalizada, e tão a Oeste, ainda para mais tão cedo na época. Claro que leva a cenários de sonho, pouco reais.

O que no entanto não tira a grande probabilidade da situação de depressão a SW estagnada e a injectar algum frio, juntamente com Este. Isso sim, vai-se cozinhando.
Mas ainda está longe de ser garantido..


----------



## cova beira (21 Nov 2010 às 16:02)

rozzo disse:


> De errado terá algo, pois o 2º painel tem frio exageradíssimo, e geopotenciais muito baixos, altamente improváveis de acontecer de forma tão generalizada, e tão a Oeste, ainda para mais tão cedo na época. Claro que leva a cenários de sonho, pouco reais.
> 
> O que no entanto não tira a grande probabilidade da situação de depressão a SW estagnada e a injectar algum frio, juntamente com Este. Isso sim, vai-se cozinhando.
> Mas ainda está longe de ser garantido..





pois se alguem espera que a 180 o modelo modele o frio com alguma precisão volto a dizer que todas as runs sao surreais


----------



## David sf (21 Nov 2010 às 16:30)

O GFS mantém-se inalterado. Começa a ser uma tendência, vamos ver o que dizem os ensembles. E o ECM.

É espectacular, a 204h toda a península com traços brancos! E o UKMO a 144h está muito parecido ao GFS nesse momento.


----------



## rozzo (21 Nov 2010 às 16:47)

Uma coisa que me esqueci de dizer há bocado:

Penso que no 2º painel, a computação do modelo já seja feita com menor resolução tanto espacial como temporal.

Isto só para nos "abrir a mente" ao porquê de ao chegar a ele, se verem delírios destes tão frequentes em cima de nós.

Não é só o "efeito borboleta" dos pequenos erros se propagarem, como também este menor detalhe explicar o porquê de a partir dessa altura o modelo como que deixar de "filtrar" as entradas frias de Este para nós, pois é possível que passe a "ver" a nossa região menos separada do resto do continente europeu..


----------



## David sf (21 Nov 2010 às 17:02)

rozzo disse:


> Uma coisa que me esqueci de dizer há bocado:
> 
> Penso que no 2º painel, a computação do modelo já seja feita com menor resolução tanto espacial como temporal.
> 
> ...



Não se aplica neste caso, já entrou no primeira painel. Aplica-se para a resolução dos traços brancos de possibilidade de neve, que eu referi acima às 240h.


----------



## rozzo (21 Nov 2010 às 17:25)

David sf disse:


> Não se aplica neste caso, já entrou no primeira painel. Aplica-se para a resolução dos traços brancos de possibilidade de neve, que eu referi acima às 240h.



Pois é, no 1º painel já é uma tendência mais forte, mas ainda com as cautelas necessárias a 192h em qualquer modelo, especialmente num que tende a dar cenários extremos à distância como o GFS.
Mas não está sozinho, outros modelos têm o mesmo. Lá está a interecção entre Atlântico activo, e frio continental a Este. Em algum lado tem de rebentar.

Promete, embora continue a achar "demasiada fruta" aquele cavado tão "gélido" em cima de nós, especialmente para a altura do ano que estamos ainda.
Era genial, mas vou colocar expectativas no modo baixo ainda!


----------



## Aurélio (21 Nov 2010 às 17:52)

Daqui a nada e o GFS transforma uma situação clara de possivel bastante chuva e durante vários dias .... numa situação de grande potencial frio gélido de ficar a bater o dente .... mas se acham que com estas cartas dados pelo GFS conseguem ter frio e chuva ao mesmo tempo estão muito enganados !!
Apesar do ECM ser diferente estou cada vez mais convencido que isto ainda vai dar em tempo seco e frio e eu fico a xuxar no dedo ...!!
De qualquer forma parece-me que esta situação projectada pelo GFS tem poucos motivos para andar para a frente ....

Em relação ao sul esta saida do GFS é para esquecer, mas é apenas mais uma run, e por isso nada de desanimar ...!!

Estou mesmo a ver é o Anticiclone vir calhar mesmo aqui em cima .... isso é que era um balde água congelada mesmo por cima de mim ....


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Nov 2010 às 18:03)

Eu tenho uma pergunta?, como é possivél esta saida do gfs ter mudado tão drásticamente no 1º painel?


----------



## Aurélio (21 Nov 2010 às 18:10)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Eu tenho uma pergunta?, como é possivél esta saida do gfs ter mudado tão drásticamente no 1º painel?



Não mudou nada .. está igual, apenas na Sexta recuou mais a depressão para sul, logo o Sul fica a ver navios.
Depois coloca a depressão que entraria no Domingo a entrar a Sueste do Algarve e arrastando imenso ar frio ... hum, acho que existe 2% de probabilidade de acontecer ...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Nov 2010 às 18:14)

Aurélio disse:


> Não mudou nada .. está igual, apenas na Sexta recuou mais a depressão para sul, logo o Sul fica a ver navios.
> Depois coloca a depressão que entraria no Domingo a entrar a Sueste do Algarve e arrastando imenso ar frio ... hum, acho que existe 2% de probabilidade de acontecer ...



Mas é demais, de 80 passou para 1, chuva quase nem vê-la, mas fri então tinha que vir.


----------



## frederico (21 Nov 2010 às 18:36)

Atenção à precipitação para os dias 23 e 24, no Alentejo e Algarve. Existem boas hipóteses de se ultrapassar os 10 mm nos locais mais secos.


----------



## frederico (21 Nov 2010 às 18:40)

Precipitação prevista para o dia 23 para Espanha, dá uma ideia do que poderá ocorrer junto da nosso fronteira.


----------



## miguel (21 Nov 2010 às 19:17)

Aurélio disse:


> Daqui a nada e o GFS transforma uma situação clara de possivel bastante chuva e durante vários dias .... numa situação de grande potencial frio gélido de ficar a bater o dente .... mas se acham que com estas cartas dados pelo GFS conseguem ter frio e chuva ao mesmo tempo estão muito enganados !!
> Apesar do ECM ser diferente estou cada vez mais convencido que isto ainda vai dar em tempo seco e frio e eu fico a xuxar no dedo ...!!
> De qualquer forma parece-me que esta situação projectada pelo GFS tem poucos motivos para andar para a frente ....
> 
> ...




Já a agoirar??? 
Isto parece-te um Anticiclone???a mim parece-me uma bela de uma tempestade!! resta apenas saber se a depressão sobe a oeste de Portugal o que se traduziria em uma violenta tempestade ou se pelo contrario ela entra pelo sul a caminho do mediterrâneo que se traduziria por uma forte entrada fria com alguma precipitação... 





Não vejo qualquer possibilidade de AA


----------



## Aurélio (21 Nov 2010 às 19:23)

miguel disse:


> Já a agoirar???
> Isto parece-te um Anticiclone???a mim parece-me uma bela de uma tempestade!! resta apenas saber se a depressão sobe a oeste de Portugal o que se traduziria em uma violenta tempestade ou se pelo contrario ela entra pelo sul a caminho do mediterrâneo que se traduziria por uma forte entrada fria com alguma precipitação...
> 
> 
> ...



Estava falando do modelo do GFS, pois neste momento temos os modelos em concordância somente até ao dia de Sexta, porque depois divergem exactamente no tratamento dessa depressão que tu referiste,
O AA que eu falava apareceu mais pujante no GFS que ainda assim dei-me ao trabalho de comparar com os restantes membros e reparei que o operacional está fora da média dos ensembles, quer ao nivel da precipitação, pressão e mesmo a T850 está completamente fora ....
Sinceramente acho que o GFS com aquele cenário pouco credivel no fim de semana, e acho mais provável o que mostra o ECM neste momento ....

Parece-me ainda que a próximas runs mostrarão de novo um cenário diferente ..

PS: Queria tanto que aquela depressão na Sexta não passasse a sul do país e passasse em cheio no sul ...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Nov 2010 às 19:24)

miguel disse:


> Já a agoirar???
> Isto parece-te um Anticiclone???a mim parece-me uma bela de uma tempestade!! resta apenas saber se a depressão sobe a oeste de Portugal o que se traduziria em uma violenta tempestade ou se pelo contrario ela entra pelo sul a caminho do mediterrâneo que se traduziria por uma forte entrada fria com alguma precipitação...
> 
> 
> ...



Não vêns o AA?, então vai lá ver a saida do gfs.


----------



## joao henriques (21 Nov 2010 às 19:26)

miguel disse:


> Já a agoirar???
> Isto parece-te um Anticiclone???a mim parece-me uma bela de uma tempestade!! resta apenas saber se a depressão sobe a oeste de Portugal o que se traduziria em uma violenta tempestade ou se pelo contrario ela entra pelo sul a caminho do mediterrâneo que se traduziria por uma forte entrada fria com alguma precipitação...
> 
> Não vejo qualquer possibilidade de AA



o proximo fim-de-semana vou á guarda ,existe algumahipotese de nevar  nessa zona nessa altura?


----------



## ACalado (21 Nov 2010 às 19:33)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Não vêns o AA?, então vai lá ver a saida do gfs.



O que vejo é uma concordância extrema nos dois modelos, não vejo qualquer AA a médio prazo, portanto acho que se devia jogar com os dados que temos no momento e deixar de fazer futurologia 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## David sf (21 Nov 2010 às 19:45)

O cenário do ECMWF é mais plausível que o do GFS. O modelo europeu é melhor que o americano no longo prazo. Mas desta vez aposto no GFS (não na depressão de dia 29 e neve a cota 0, mas sim na manutenção da dorsal no Atlântico). É uma luta entre modelos algo estranha, até porque costuma ser o GFS a apostar mais nas depressões atlânticas. Todos os outros modelos estão mais próximos do GFS que do ECM. 

A possibilidade de anticiclone é neste momento claramente minoritária. Não venham falar de cenários que não estão e nem sequer se intuem em nenhum modelo, porque se assim é eu também posso dizer que há um ensemble que às 300h da run de ontem às 18z que punha 20 cm de neve à porta da minha casa, ou que havia outro que punha 60 mm num só dia.


----------



## miguel (21 Nov 2010 às 20:02)

joao henriques disse:


> o proximo fim-de-semana vou á guarda ,existe algumahipotese de nevar  nessa zona nessa altura?




Ainda é muito cedo para poder dizer sim ou não a uma coisa dessas, é ir acompanhando para mais perto ter certezas..mas o meu palpite é que não deverá nevar nessa altura ainda!


----------



## stormy (21 Nov 2010 às 21:58)

O resto desta semana será determinada pela crista e posterior isolamento de um anticiclone na zona da Gronelandia-Islandia.

A NW dos Açores uma baixa irá forçar uma advecção quente em direcção ao Atlantico NE, essa massa de ar quente interagirá com uma advecção polar modificada, vinda de N/NE, na circulação de areas depressionarias na Europa.

Na 3f-4f espera-se a formação de uma area de baixa pressão embebida na frente semi estacionaria que marca a fronteira das massas de ar...essa depressão deverá-se formar a WSW da PI, progredindo para NE e sendo absorvida por areas depressionarias maiores na Europa.

Portanto, 3f e 4f deverão ser dias bastante chuvosos.

Na 5f-6f, espera-se a formação de uma nova depressão a WSW, de genese e comportamento identicos á anterior....

Teremos portanto uma semana com tempo algo instavel, mas sem grandes perspectivas de situações mais agitado...

A quebra de consistencia entre os modelos começa pelas 96-120h e após as 144h a consistencia entre eles é nula.

No longo prazo temos um grande dilema...uma crista com circulação meridiana entre a PI-Madeira e a Gronelandia que ameaça desintegrar-se.
No caso desta crista acabar por colapsar...algo que é inevitavel, teriamos a interacção directa entre uma baixa Atlantica no Atlantico NW e um outro nucleo na Europa.
Um cenário plausivel é o do establecimento de um forte fluxo zonal entre os Açores e a Europa central...á medida que o anticiclone em altura se desloca para W, desde a Gronelandia até ao Canadá, e a dorsal Africana se desloca para SE.
Neste tipo de sinóptica, uma forte NAO-, o AA ficaria fraco a S dos Açores e as depressões segui-se-iam á latitude 45ºN...

Neste momento, a longo termo, confio muito no ECMWF, já que o GFS anda mais inconsistente e a modelar autenticas barbaridades....algo ilógicas mesmo.


----------



## Mjhb (21 Nov 2010 às 22:01)

Indo acontecer ou não fica para quando chegar a data olhar para trás e ver o que esteve previsto... De qualquer modo serve de regalo para os olhos, seria(ou será) de facto o nevão que viria mais cedo nos últimos anos em Viseu, e o que duraria mais dias...
Esperar para ver...


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Nov 2010 às 22:04)

Que site é esse? 

Edit: Neve em Portalegre também aparentemente


----------



## Mjhb (21 Nov 2010 às 22:07)

SpiderVV disse:


> Que site é esse?



TimeAndDate


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Nov 2010 às 22:11)

Ah não tem Portalegre mas a imagem de acima também pertence ao CustomWeather.  Espero que seja verdade!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Nov 2010 às 22:37)

Tenham algum bom senso a ver os modelos e a colocar a informação aqui, nesta altura do ano até nevar na Serra da Estrela abaixo dos 1000 m ainda é complicado, nevar em terras cuja as cotas são 300/400 m, ainda mais complicado se torna e sendo um cenário acima das 48/72h ainda muito pior.

Cenários assim fazem parte deste tópico 

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/meteor...odelos-incomuns-de-sonho-5084.html#post241152


----------



## Aurélio (21 Nov 2010 às 22:53)

Pessoal mais uma daquelas saidas espectaculares (não acontecem pois claro) do GFS, para juntarem á colecção de altamente improváveis ....
Juntem ao post criado ....

Alguem que a ponha que não se arrependam 960 Mb a Noroeste de Portugal !!

PS: Podia por mas aborrece-me 

PS: Esta saida está deveras parecida com o ECM, deveras ...
      Saida linda esta, 
      Desculpem qq coisinha mas vivo isto como o futebol


----------



## jPdF (21 Nov 2010 às 23:04)

Mário Barros disse:


> (...) nesta altura do ano até nevar na Serra da Estrela abaixo dos 1000 m ainda é complicado, nevar em terras cuja as cotas são 300/400 m, ainda mais complicado se torna (...)



Não é bem assim!
Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/2 Dezembro 2008
Não foi assim à tanto tempo, apareceu neve a cotas médias e eu que o diga que tive preso no Marão 5 horas!


Quanto aos modelos: é a Run das 18z e basta!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Nov 2010 às 23:13)

Boas noites,

Saída péssima do GFS, com alteração brutal do cenário previsto... Este modelo colou-se ao ECMWF dando-lhe a este mais uma aparente vitória na previsão de tendência a longo prazo.

Nem tudo é mau nesta saída, com ventos de SW é de esperar a continuação do tempo instável com chuva mas temperaturas amenas, com isos desta grandeza neve só mesmo por um canudo... 







Aguardemos as próximas saídas.


----------



## Aurélio (21 Nov 2010 às 23:17)

Pronto esquecendo os entusiasmos exagerados e contrapondo no mesmo dia ao pessimismo, a lição a tirar neste dia é que em relação ao próximo fim de semana, o GFS colou-se completamente nesta run ao ECM, sendo contudo mais parecido creio que ao ECM das 00h ...

Portanto conclui-se que até ao veredicto final muitas mais runs irão surgir e com resultados diferentes....

Mas neste momento os modelos apontam para chuva na Terça no Centro e Sul especialmente, mas nada de especial ...
Depois no final de Sexta ou dia Sábado teriamos uma pequena depressão a passar a sul do Algarve, podendo causar precipitação ou não nesta região...
No final de Domingo entraria a sul do Algarve, no meio do país ou a Noroeste de Portugal uma suposta forte depressão de trajectoria ainda segundo os modelos completamente incerta ...
Amanhã mais certezas ou incertezas surgirão ...

PS: Aquela depressão na Sexta que parece travar uma luta titânica para chegar ao Algarve /sul do Algarve, bem podia entrar um pouco mais a Norte e assim os Algarvios termos um dia e meio de chuva, porque assim é sempre a adiar ...

Aquela depressão mostrada agora no GFS ao contrário das depressões na Europa do Norte/Ocidental tem a precipitação embebida no seu nucleo, eu é que julgava que era nas extremidades daí o meu entusiasmo exagerado ...


----------



## stormy (21 Nov 2010 às 23:40)

stormy disse:


> O resto desta semana será determinada pela crista e posterior isolamento de um anticiclone na zona da Gronelandia-Islandia.
> 
> A NW dos Açores uma baixa irá forçar uma advecção quente em direcção ao Atlantico NE, essa massa de ar quente interagirá com uma advecção polar modificada, vinda de N/NE, na circulação de areas depressionarias na Europa.
> 
> ...



A run das 18z do GFS vai de acordo com o ECMWF/12z....curiosamente ( por ser uma run das 18z)..
Bom...a tendencia para a ultima semana de Novembro aponta para um cenário de zonal forte, com ciclogeneses á nossa latitude (~40ºN).
Todo este cenario é devido á quebra da crista, com o isolamento do anticiclone no Atlantico N/NW...isto permite a interacção de ar quente e humido resultante da circulação de baixas a NW dos Açores, com uma massa de ar frio na Europa, que envolve tambem uma complexa area de baixas pressões.

Para a altura do ano faz sentido este tipo de evolução sinoptica....

Já em Dezembro, talvez continue a evolução do padrão de zonal á latitude 40-45ºN, para um padrão de NAO neutra ou ligeiramente positiva.

É de referir que toda esta inconsistencia é normal dada a complexidade do padrão de circulação tipico de um eposodio de NAO-.

Ensemble das 12z para o litoral centro:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## rozzo (21 Nov 2010 às 23:48)

Nada inesperado o retrocesso do GFS.
Era um cenário altamente improvável, completamente fora da climatologia da época, há que ser realista.
Não garante que o cenário final seja igual ao do ECMWF, ainda acredito que este mude para algo um nada mais frio, mas nada nem perto do delírio que vimos na saída GFS das 12h. Se acontecer, ficarei eternamente feliz por estar enganado. 

Mas sendo realista as chances de um cenário verdadeiro assim são reduzidissimas...


----------



## Zapiao (22 Nov 2010 às 00:29)

Dia 29 o nosso meteograma mete pressao a 980mb aqui na zona centro


----------



## Gerofil (22 Nov 2010 às 01:52)

ECMWF

Com os ventos predominantes de sudoeste, a *temperatura do ar terá uma enorme subida*.


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Nov 2010 às 01:55)

Desde que cá estive da última vez muitas voltas deram mesmo em menos de 48h...o que é sugestivo das profundas dúvidas que existem nos modelos...pelo menos não nos podemos queixar de monotonia...


O actual modelo do GFS é muito "interessante", já nos apresenta um bloqueio atlântico o que se transmite na sensação térmica e a temperatura baixa que hoje temos...embora a entrada do frio não seja muita e não dê para muito mais...
Contudo ao contrário do que mostrava noutras runs, o bloqueio não perdurará além desta sexta-feira, apresentando alguns "intervalos", e como tal teremos o frio todo originado desde SE a fugir-nos em latitudes superiores à nossa...esqueçam a neve a cotas baixas meus caros...
Curiosa agora a "obsessão" do mesmo modelo pela depressão a SW de Portugal, ainda presente a 144h de distancia e que depois entraria em força pelo Continente a dentro...que tempestade que seria...mas não creio que tal aconteça...

Até sexta-feira o ECMWF parece seguir a par do GFS, depois começa a divergir...anula quase o primeiro "rasgo" desde a depressão a ocidente, basicamente atrasa tudo...já que cria um segundo "rasgo" que esse sim resistiria a oeste de Portugal até que se fundiria com outra de mais forte expressão e originaria uma depressão interessante a Norte dos Açores...

Entre a 2a parte dos dois modelos, o europeu parece-me mais credível...tendo já "desvalorizado" a depressão a SW de Portugal que mais dia menos dia desaparecerá...


----------



## cova beira (22 Nov 2010 às 05:04)

boa run


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (22 Nov 2010 às 05:59)

cova beira disse:


> boa run



MAS QUE FINAL DE MES TÃO GIRO...
A VER VAMOS !!!
-jf-


----------



## Jorge_scp (22 Nov 2010 às 07:14)

Olha que giro... o ECMWF foi atrás da maluquisse do GFS. Para manter? Não sei, mas a possibilidade ganha força... a de haver neve a cotas baixas/médias.

  Por enquanto, o frio com alguma precipitação vai ganhando a guerra ás depressões a sudoeste e consequentes toneladas de chuva. E mais uma vez a gente do norte, amantes do frio e da neve, está a ganhar à gente do sul, que pede as tais toneladas de chuva...

 Vamos ver, isto está muito interessante, e ainda podem haver muitas reviravoltas no resultado!


----------



## David sf (22 Nov 2010 às 07:40)

Quanto à questão da normalidade. É normal eu ter gambosinos em casa? Não. Mas se a certa altura estiver um gamasino à porta de minha casa e esta estiver aberta, é assim tão anormal que ele entre? Não me parece.

Neste momento a anormalidade ou já aconteceu ou vai acontecer nas próximas 48h. A anormalidade é haver um bloqueio atlântico tão forte no mês em que o jet costuma ser mais forte, a anormalidade é em meados de Novembro estar a -8 em metade da Europa, e estar a -4 no norte de Espanha. Portanto temos o gambosino à porta de casa. É só ele querer entrar. E não tem nada de anormal, se bem que estejam em vias de extinção, haver uma depressão que se desloque da Madeira para o Mediterrâneo e que no seu flanco oeste se 'abasteça' de ar frio que está no Cantábrico. Ou só é normal se essa depressão estiver nos Açores?

E isto agora das duas uma. Ou foi uma saída isolada do ECM ou foi um recuo claro, e este modelo só costuma recuar uma vez. A próxima saída decide tudo. Mas já ontem se intuia que algo iria mudar, apesar da run operacional meter uma iso 10 no Alentejo, a média dos ensembles era só de 3 graus.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Nov 2010 às 08:58)

Boa, esta saida está boa mas é para quêm gosta da neve.


----------



## cova beira (22 Nov 2010 às 10:09)

eu tinha avisado que desta vez o europeu ia falhar alem disso ele ja modela a 1 ª depressao a sul falta a segunda que ao acontecer o que me parece provável teremos mesmo o surrealismo a tornar se real este grafico ja mostra na media dos emsembles neve para o centro do país, mas com tantas horas ainda muita coisa vai mudar


----------



## stormy (22 Nov 2010 às 10:11)

Nova reviravolta nos modelos, o ECMWF/00z foi atraz do GFS/00z, com o GFS a voltar a insistir na manutenção de um bloqueio meridiano a progredir para o Atlantico W, e não a isolar-se na Gronelandia ( isto no cenario de medio e longo prazos).
Acontece que as baixas na Europa acabariam por interagir com ar mais quente na zona da Madeira-Açores, gerando-se uma ciclogenese a W/WSW da PI, que por sua vez reforçaria a entrada de massar de ar muito frias de NE/E.

Tambem é de referir que houve uma acentuada diminuição da fiabilidade dos modelos, com a analise do ensemble e do GPDM "spaguetti" , a sugerir um prazo maximo de confiança de 120h.

Apenas se pode dizer com alguma certeza que virá algum frio para a proxima semana...a tendencia de descida essa é mais ou menos clara

Como disse o David, temos gambuzinos á porta, resta saber se eles vão entrar ou de que modo vão entrar

PS: apesar de se notar uma descida de temperaturas, essa não seria muito fora do normal...o que está fora da norma é a sinóptica que vai forçar esse periodo frio...


----------



## joao henriques (22 Nov 2010 às 10:15)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Boa, esta saida está boa mas é para quêm gosta da neve.



sera possivel repetir-se o cenario de 2006?ou parecido porque neve em lisboa acho que acontece uma vez na vida de cada um de nos!


----------



## rozzo (22 Nov 2010 às 10:20)

Pois é! Mais depressa eu falasse ontem que duvidava do cenário, e mais depressa apanhava com a surpresa do recuo do ECMWF! 

Bom, como disse o David esperemos para ver a consistÊncia na próxima saída deste modelo.

Se voltar a amenizar, já acredito que fique por aí, algures num meio termo entre os 2 extremos.

Se insistir neste cenário marado, já nem sei que diga mesmo. Sento-me com o pacote de pipocas a ver! 

Ainda assim, no meu cepticismo, embora se as peças estiverem no sítio as coisas possam acontecer, continuo a achar improvável que com tanta "força" como modelado agora. Seria mesmo um cenário no limite de recordes, não impossível mas improvável. Começo a acreditar que será frio e muito interessante, mas desconfio que algum frio retirará ainda. 

E outra coisa, estamos aqui a ver à distância padrões gerais, vamos ver na hora, em mais detalhe, se não ficamos a lamentar ficar tudo retido em Espanha, já sabemos o que a casa gasta. 

Mas há aquela pequena ciclogénese a SW..

Embrulhada!


----------



## RMira (22 Nov 2010 às 10:24)

Bons dias,

Mais importante que as saídas dos modelos, temos de ter em atenção a injecção de ar frio proveniente da Europa Central que vai gelar 

Ainda assim não podemos pensar já em neve a cotas baixas...

É um bom começo apenas, a meu ver claro.


----------



## PauloSR (22 Nov 2010 às 10:36)

Bom dia a todos,

Embora seja muito verde no que toca à relação modelo/previsão, gostava de "deitar" faladura  Parece-me que frio iremos ter com fartura  Precipitação é quase nula. Por isso, nada de neve certo?! Será em Portugal continental apenas frio seco 

Até ao momento é claro... Vamos aguardar...


----------



## Aurélio (22 Nov 2010 às 11:05)

Olhando aos modelos e agora mais calmo, resolvida que estava a situação que me irritou  , nesta run do GFS houve novamente um recuo, sendo que esta run mostra a tal já famosa depressão a entrar em cheio na região centro do território ....
Por isso creio que apenas provavelmente no dia de amanhã teremos as certezas confirmadas no que ao fim de semana diz respeito ....

De qualquer forma pode ser que isto dê para contentar todos, com frio, chuva e neve a norte e centro ... 
e chuva e vento no sul !!


----------



## stormy (22 Nov 2010 às 11:21)

Aurélio disse:


> Olhando aos modelos e agora mais calmo, resolvida que estava a situação que me irritou  , nesta run do GFS houve novamente um recuo, sendo que esta run mostra a tal já famosa depressão a entrar em cheio na região centro do território ....
> Por isso creio que apenas provavelmente no dia de amanhã teremos as certezas confirmadas no que ao fim de semana diz respeito ....



Há muita incerteza para alem das 120h...mesmo amanhã o ensemble ainda nem decifrou bem a precipitação...

Tem calma...este ano hidrologico está a ser bastante normal...se ai no Algarve há locais a 80% para a época do ano, estejais descansados porque ainda faltam ~5 meses para a "epoca chuvosa" acabar


----------



## Veterano (22 Nov 2010 às 16:35)

Saída interessante do GFS, uma depressão à nossa porta, bem cavada por sinal (já sabemos que ainda falta muito tempo...)


----------



## Thomar (22 Nov 2010 às 16:49)

Veterano disse:


> Saída interessante do GFS, uma depressão à nossa porta, bem cavada por sinal (já sabemos que ainda falta muito tempo...)



É verdade, também eu estava á espera da saída do GFS, depressão bem cavada ao largo de Portugal Continental, 
atenção também aos ventos fortes (40 a 50 nós) esperados entre a tarde do dia 29 (madeira) 
e a madrugada/manhã de 30 de novembro (costa alentejana). 
Mas é claro ainda falta muito tempo, mais de 180h. 
Vamos esperar para ver se acontece algo de interessante.


----------



## PauloSR (22 Nov 2010 às 17:14)

Pura ficção  Nada disso se irá passar  Se assim fosse seria terrível, certo?!


----------



## Snifa (22 Nov 2010 às 17:17)

Veterano disse:


> Saída interessante do GFS, uma depressão à nossa porta, bem cavada por sinal (já sabemos que ainda falta muito tempo...)
> 
> 
> Interessante sem dúvida faz lembrar aquela tempestade e depressão muito cavada que tivemos em fevereiro passado..aliás pela evolução do GFS  esta depressão também vem de latitudes mais baixas que o habitual...e a cavar assim mesmo junto "à nossa porta".... falta muito tempo , mas uma depressão assim traria seguramente ventos médios bem elevados e rajadas superiores a 110/130Km/h em grande parte do território...em especial litoral e terras altas...além de chuvas localmente fortes...é preciso aguardar mais uns dias e runs dos principais modelos em especial ECM e GFS para ver se se consolida ou não....


----------



## squidward (22 Nov 2010 às 17:18)

fogo!! Essa depressão impõe respeito
Mas quase uma certeza, que o inicio de Dezembro será no mínimo interessante


----------



## Snifa (22 Nov 2010 às 17:18)

ThaZouk disse:


> Pura ficção  Nada disso se irá passar  Se assim fosse seria terrível, certo?!



Não é impossível... tivemos uma bem parecida em fevereiro passado...depressão essa que acabou por se revelar mais em termos  de ventos fortes do que propriamente precipitações muito intensas...

Falta muito tempo ainda para se tirarem conclusões sobre localização , intensidade, trajectos....ou se sequer a depressão vai existir ou não...


----------



## boneli (22 Nov 2010 às 17:26)

A verdade é que os modelos já vêm a insistir nesta depressão algum tempo. Não sei até que ponto será mesmo assim...possivelmente como é normal até podem vir a alterar ( tirar) alguns aspectos nomeadamente a intensidade dos ventos e a quantidade de chuva e a até a sua localização de passagem ( não tã centralizado no nosso pais), mas a tendência continua lá. Talvez daqui a dois ou três dias saberemos algo mais concreto...até lá continuar a ver as saidas...


----------



## frederico (22 Nov 2010 às 17:43)

O Hirlam aumentou um pouco a precipitação para o Sul. Chuva fraca mas contínua, óptima para preparar os solos para os eventos que provavelmente se avizinham 

Acumulações para os dias 23 e 24:


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Nov 2010 às 17:55)

A concordância é forte


----------



## Brigantia (22 Nov 2010 às 18:59)

Veterano disse:


> Saída interessante do GFS, uma depressão à nossa porta, bem cavada por sinal (já sabemos que ainda falta muito tempo...)



O ECMWF parece ir atrás do GFS. Não tão cavada e ainda bem





Vamos esperar que seja um devaneio dos modelos principalmente do GFS, o que a esta distância até não era inédito...


----------



## Vince (22 Nov 2010 às 19:06)

A tendência de longo prazo nos últimos 3 dias está actualizada neste tópico:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/meteor...verificacao-de-modelos-4961-3.html#post241224

Muita água ainda vai correr por debaixo da ponte.


----------



## cova beira (22 Nov 2010 às 19:08)

Brigantia disse:


> O ECMWF parece ir atrás do GFS. Não tão cavada e ainda bem
> 
> 
> 
> ...




curioso que dois modelos que raramente estão de acordo estejam iguais a tantas horas de distancia, nao me parece que a segunda depressao percorra o caminho que os modelos mostram acho que vai passar mais a sul e  metendo muito mais frio ainda assim a cumprir se estes dois mapas teríamos um grande nevão mas ainda muito vai mudar


----------



## David sf (22 Nov 2010 às 19:08)

Em relação ao dia de ontem os modelos todos convergiram para a opção que ontem apontava o GFS e não o ECM. Manter-se-á, e provavelmente por algum tempo, um bloqueio atlântico mercê da subida do AA até à Gronelândia. Agora vamos aos pormenores, que serão pormaiores para o nosso rectângulo. Por onde passará a depressão no Domingo? As regiões a norte do seu centro levam com a entrada fria, as regiões a sul levam uma boa rega, as mais próximas ao centro poderão ter surpresas caso a sua orientação seja oeste-este e não sudoeste-nordeste como tem sido modelado nas últimas saídas. Vão haver nos próximos 3 dias saídas para todos os gostos, não vale a pena prever o que se vai passar ao certo até haver uma tendência clara.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Nov 2010 às 19:10)

Certo, certo é que amanhã volta a chuva


----------



## Mjhb (22 Nov 2010 às 19:37)

Já ouve alguma gente a perguntar-me por MP o site de previsão dos meus últimos posts, de modo posto o site aqui:

TimeAndDate

Atenção que o site não tem previsão pelo menos para Bragança, Vila Real, Guarda, castelo Branco, Beja e Portalegre. Não sei então porque tem de Viseu, mas...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Nov 2010 às 19:55)

A previsão automática, repito automática dos companheiros do Meteored é avassaladora no que diz respeito às temperaturas...

http://tiempo.meteored.com/prediccion_para-Braganca-Braganca-Portugal-Europa-.html 

*-12ºC* em Bragança...


----------



## David sf (22 Nov 2010 às 20:01)

Flaviense21 disse:


> A previsão automática, repito automática dos companheiros do Meteored é avassaladora no que diz respeito às temperaturas...
> 
> http://tiempo.meteored.com/prediccion_para-Braganca-Braganca-Portugal-Europa-.html
> 
> *-12ºC* em Bragança...



Qual será o modelo em que se baseiam?


----------



## Paulo H (22 Nov 2010 às 20:08)

David sf disse:


> Qual será o modelo em que se baseiam?



Humm.. Deve ser o modelo GFD, global forecast dreams! 

Bragança até nem era feito histórico, agora acreditar que em Castelo Branco se chegasse aos -11C, vá lá vai.. Zzz..


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Nov 2010 às 20:16)

Hehe, o MyForecast também se deve basear num modelo bem esquisito. -7ºC para Portalegre e neve.


----------



## Trapalhadas (22 Nov 2010 às 20:17)

Ou o Porto com -7ºC / 1ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Nov 2010 às 20:18)

Ainda pior, esse do Meteored previa -8ºC para Portalegre, mais frio que o Porto!!! E cotas de neve a 200m.


----------



## Paulo H (22 Nov 2010 às 20:22)

SpiderVV disse:


> Ainda pior, esse do Meteored previa -8ºC para Portalegre, mais frio que o Porto!!! E cotas de neve a 200m.



Para castelo branco dá -11C, também com cota de 200m! Ou seja, dos 400m até aos 200m teria a temperatura de subir 0.5C a cada dez (10) metros! Ridículo..


----------



## DMiguel (22 Nov 2010 às 20:46)

Este site "Meteored" é mesmo utópico no que toca a neve, pelo que se vê!


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Nov 2010 às 20:52)

O MyForecast, previa exactamente o mesmo, voltou à chuva, acabou-se a neve por hoje. Ainda ontem fez o mesmo mas voltou à neve.
E o Meteored baseia-se no HIRLAM.  O modelo espanhol anda frio.


----------



## David sf (22 Nov 2010 às 21:08)

SpiderVV disse:


> O MyForecast, previa exactamente o mesmo, voltou à chuva, acabou-se a neve por hoje. Ainda ontem fez o mesmo mas voltou à neve.
> E o Meteored baseia-se no HIRLAM.  O modelo espanhol anda frio.



Não deve, o HIRLAM só modela até às 72h.


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Nov 2010 às 21:12)

Humm mas por baixo das previsões está Fuente: MeteoRed y Aemet. A AeMet não usa o HIRLAM?


----------



## David sf (22 Nov 2010 às 21:17)

SpiderVV disse:


> Humm mas por baixo das previsões está Fuente: MeteoRed y Aemet. A AeMet não usa o HIRLAM?





> Alcances: los tres primeros días, a intervalos de 6 horas, del modelo HIRLAM y los tres días siguientes, a intervalos de 24 horas, del modelo CEPPM.



http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/modelosnumericos/hirlam


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Nov 2010 às 21:41)

Os bascos já tiveram o primeiro aviso dos senhores da meteorologia, ver final...

http://www.eitb.com/eltiempo/video/

A estes não lhes escapará...


----------



## white_wolf (22 Nov 2010 às 21:47)

*. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2010*

Estou pasmado...   

O meteored... lool da neve para a minha localidade a cotas de 200 mts. 
É impossível, penso eu, para este tempo. A minha localidade esta a 600 mts, Cinfães, Viseu, e por esta altura o que levo por la por cima é um bom seraiveiro... agora neve??     não creio na fiabilidade do sistema, pois também não creio na tendêncianesta altura do ano, para tanto frio. O accuweather que é o sistema por onde me guio, nem de longe nem de perto vai ao encontro do outro... É impossível.  Como pode um sistema de previsão do tempo, ou seja meteorológico dar tanta certeza, nem o snow forcats!!   penso que as pessoas não devem criar expectativas tão grandes, pois serão, presumo eu, pura mentira e irrealista, ate penso que mais dia menos dia o meteored deve o retirar, ou então seria um nevão, que nem lembraria o meu trisa-avo!!!  
Mas digam algo se estou errado, pelo que vejo e sigo, por ser novato nisto,   é que virá frio, mas nem tanto como se julga, precipitação bastante, mas para nevões?? Creio que seja mais do que mesmo, tira e mete frio... mete e tira precipitação!! etc

saudações


----------



## cova beira (22 Nov 2010 às 21:49)

deve ser gfs mas actualização é de manha ou seja run 00 de hoje e aquelas temperaturas são do segundo painel


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Nov 2010 às 21:49)

Olha que também já aconteceu estarem os outros modelos todos errados e haver neve.


----------



## cova beira (22 Nov 2010 às 21:53)

*Re: . Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2010*



white_wolf disse:


> Estou pasmado...
> 
> O meteored... lool da neve para a minha localidade a cotas de 200 mts.
> É impossível, penso eu, para este tempo. A minha localidade esta a 600 mts, Cinfães, Viseu, e por esta altura o que levo por la por cima é um bom seraiveiro... agora neve??     não creio na fiabilidade do sistema, pois também não creio na tendêncianesta altura do ano, para tanto frio. O accuweather que é o sistema por onde me guio, nem de longe nem de perto vai ao encontro do outro... É impossível.  Como pode um sistema de previsão do tempo, ou seja meteorológico dar tanta certeza, nem o snow forcats!!   penso que as pessoas não devem criar expectativas tão grandes, pois serão, presumo eu, pura mentira e irrealista, ate penso que mais dia menos dia o meteored deve o retirar, ou então seria um nevão, que nem lembraria o meu trisa-avo!!!
> ...



por dia há varias runs o snow forecast e accuweather hoje de manha certamente tambem teriam previsoes muito mais frias do que agora ja que as novas runs sao mais quentes, o meteored simplesmente actualiza apenas 1 vez por dia.

Não entendo utilidade de ver todos esses sites com previsões ja que elas sao geradas directamente atravez das runs dos modelos quase sempre gfs


----------



## white_wolf (22 Nov 2010 às 22:00)

*Re: . Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2010*

Pois... Não tinha reparado, até o próprio timedate, já retirou a neve prevista para a semana!! Como dizia, nada de expectativas para esta altura do ano... não estamos em posição de pedir muito...  a nossa vizinha Espanha tem mais sorte!  

SAUDAÇÕES!


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Nov 2010 às 22:02)

Para aqui o GFS dá cota de 2700/2800 m, será que vou ver neve ?


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Nov 2010 às 22:12)

Tanta coisa tanta coisa, e ninguém fala de chuva de amanhã, apesar de fraca ainda vai ser alguma.


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Nov 2010 às 22:13)

*Re: . Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2010*



white_wolf disse:


> Pois... Não tinha reparado, até o próprio timedate, já retirou a neve prevista para a semana!! Como dizia, nada de expectativas para esta altura do ano... não estamos em posição de pedir muito...  a nossa vizinha Espanha tem mais sorte!
> 
> SAUDAÇÕES!


Ontem fez o mesmo, mas pô-la de novo. Tenho expectativas neutras, vamos ver o que os modelos nos reservam.


----------



## cova beira (22 Nov 2010 às 22:14)

entretanto gfs começa a modelar tudo novo as 120 horas para nao variar as 132 h ja ta Portugal com iso -4  
mais um bocado e o metored ainda vai acertar


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Nov 2010 às 22:16)

Os modelos estão bons é para o Algarve ter a tão desejada chuva, quanto ao resto não interessa-me desde que chova, para regar as minhas favas e os meus griséus. Neve só em Bragança e na Serra da Estrela e mesmo assim está muito no limite em Bragança.

Amanhã poderá chover cerca de 10 mm, 4ªfeira cerca de 5 mm,, depois volta a chover no Sábado no Algarve.


----------



## cova beira (22 Nov 2010 às 22:25)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Os modelos estão bons é para o Algarve ter a tão desejada chuva, quanto ao resto não interessa-me desde que chova, para regar as minhas favas e os meus griséus. Neve só em Bragança e na Serra da Estrela e mesmo assim está muito no limite em Bragança.
> 
> Amanhã poderá chover cerca de 10 mm, 4ªfeira cerca de 5 mm,, depois volta a chover no Sábado no Algarve.



ja não tão assim tão bons é melhor é preparares os casacos para o que aí vem


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Nov 2010 às 22:26)

Ao que parece nesta run houve um valente corte na precipitação e uma nova injecção de frio.

Isto porque o anticiclone veio fazer compras mais a sul, desistiu de estar na Gronelândia.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Nov 2010 às 22:27)

Nova RUN do GFS e naõ se pode dizer que seja uma má saída para os amantes dos frio!


*Antes:*






*Depois:
*


----------



## Meteo Caldas (22 Nov 2010 às 22:37)

Nesta ultima saida la se foi a precipitaçao por agua abaixo.A depressao prevista para sabado desapareceu do mapa   por outro lado o  seria algo de muito raro para a epoca, durante tantos dias


----------



## ferreira5 (22 Nov 2010 às 22:38)

Que bom ver o meu País pintado de azul (quanto mais escuro melhor!!!), no entanto penso que a dúvida permanece, ou seja muito frio e pouca precipitação  ou algum frio e muita precipitação. No entanto e falando em Bragança se houvesse frio instalado e entrasse uma depressão de sudoeste poderia nevar com intensidade mas as cotas subiriam rapidamente e digo isto baseado na experiência de observar o que acontece aqui quando surgem situações semelhantes, normalmente Bragança resiste mais tempo até o ar quente vencer e isso provoca bons nevões mas de curta duração...a ver vamos!


----------



## miguel (22 Nov 2010 às 22:45)

Não vejo piada alguma nesta run...frio com tempo quase seco!! enfim espero que volte ao cenário mais provável de acontecer (depressão a oeste)...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Nov 2010 às 22:45)

Esta Run é um sonho!

Consultando dos meteogramas desta casa e desta saída vejo precipitação com cotas baixas no extremo norte de Portugal incluindo cota ZERO!

Nem lhe mexia mais...

Contra mim falo! cAAmex!


----------



## 1337 (22 Nov 2010 às 22:47)

eu quero é a depressão a oeste
frio ou não é indiferente 
a ver se não se esfuma de completo a deporessão
senão so vou ver sol nos proximos tempos


----------



## Snifa (22 Nov 2010 às 22:51)

Portanto, penso que alguma "conclusão" se poderá tirar...ou vem uma depressão +/- cavada ( ainda está por definir) que sobe vinda de SW  e garante vento e chuvas com fartura em todo o território, ou então ficamos a "bater o dente" com uma entrada fria  transportada na circulação conjunta do AA  e de sistemas depressionários sobre a Europa...entrada essa que também pode trazer alguma precipitação sendo de neve em cotas bastante "baixas"...falta algum tempo mas penso que um destes dois cenários ( mais ou menos intenso ) irá ocorrer.... amanhã  e nos próximos dias há mais runs....


----------



## ferreira5 (22 Nov 2010 às 22:52)

Esta run do GFS daria neve com quantidade para algumas localidades do Centro do País!


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Nov 2010 às 22:52)

Snifa disse:


> Portanto, penso que alguma conclusão se poderá tirar...ou vem uma depressão +/- cavada ( ainda está por definir) que sobe vinda de SW  e garante vento e chuvas com fartura em todo o território, ou então ficamos a "bater o dente" com uma entrada fria  transportada na circulação conjunta do AA  e de sistemas depressionários sobre a Europa...entrada essa que também pode trazer alguma precipitação sendo de neve em cotas bastante "baixas"...falta algum tempo mas penso que um destes dois cenários ( mais ou menos intenso ) irá ocorrer.... amanhã  e nos próximos dias há mais runs....



Ou então uma grande ventania, céu limpo e frio


----------



## Meteo Caldas (22 Nov 2010 às 22:54)

Nunca se pode agradar a todos.Uns preferem chuva outos frio.Eu por mim prefiro SEMPRE que os outonos sejam chuvosos,montes de depressoes atlanticas e depois a partir de Janeiro,sim que venha o frio a serio.Mas nao é como queremos..
Neste momento é o frio que esta em vantagem mas ja se sabe que tudo pode mudar na proxima run..A precipitaçao ficaria restringida  ao Norte e Centro em especial no litoral e a cota andaria muito baixa.


----------



## Snifa (22 Nov 2010 às 22:54)

Mário Barros disse:


> Ou então uma grande ventania, céu limpo e frio



Pois...ou então vento, frio, e secura... ficando grande parte da precipitação retida no Norte de Espanha...... onde é que já vi este filme?


----------



## ferreira5 (22 Nov 2010 às 22:56)

Snifa disse:


> Pois...ou então vento, frio e secura ficando grande parte da precipitação retida no Norte de Espanha...... onde é que já vi este filme?



É o mais provável caso o frio se confirme!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Nov 2010 às 23:02)

ferreira5 disse:


> É o mais provável caso o frio se confirme!



Os ensembles também retiram a depressão a Oeste e não têm má pinta:












E com uma -4ºC bem metida a N / NW e por vários dias:


----------



## Paulo H (22 Nov 2010 às 23:05)

Enquanto não observar pelo menos 2 runs seguidas com a mesma tendência, prefiro não acreditar em nada! (ainda mais com a distância que falta).

É mais fácil acreditar que o frio não será tanto e que os modelos ainda irão atrasar o evento uns 2 dias. Ou pior ainda, a depressão escapar-se para norte, ou dar a volta pelo mediterrâneo, de forma a podermos contemplar o nosso rectangulo português, o costume!

Se estou a ser agoirento, é para dar SORTE!


----------



## Lousano (22 Nov 2010 às 23:12)

Se o GFS fizer uma continuação de esta "run", não existirá precipitação (no meu ver já muito dificilmente existiria), serão uns dias de vento frio.

Vamos esperar pelo europeu.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Nov 2010 às 23:15)

Paulo H disse:


> Enquanto não observar pelo menos 2 runs seguidas com a mesma tendência, prefiro não acreditar em nada! (ainda mais com a distância que falta).
> 
> É mais fácil acreditar que o frio não será tanto e que os modelos ainda irão atrasar o evento uns 2 dias. Ou pior ainda, a depressão escapar-se para norte, ou dar a volta pelo mediterrâneo, de forma a podermos contemplar o nosso rectangulo português, o costume!
> 
> Se estou a ser agoirento, é para dar SORTE!



Se é para dar sorte, força!
As previsões automáticas que valem o que valem já se ressentem, verifiquem!!!

Vejo neve no:

MSN, Foreca, Freemeteo...


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Nov 2010 às 23:18)

Lousano disse:


> Se o GFS fizer uma continuação de esta "run", não existirá precipitação (no meu ver já muito dificilmente existiria), serão uns dias de vento frio.
> 
> Vamos esperar pelo europeu.



Eu neste momento arriscaria que o caminho será feito nesse sentido. Ainda não tivemos nada do género este ano.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Nov 2010 às 23:28)

uau, mais uma vez frio e seca, está bom está


----------



## jPdF (22 Nov 2010 às 23:33)

stormy disse:


> Boas noites
> 
> 7 razões para não ligarem aos modelos a mais de 120h ( pelo menos nos proximos 3 dias):
> 
> ...



Obrigado!


----------



## stormy (22 Nov 2010 às 23:34)

Boas noites

7 razões para não ligarem aos modelos a mais de 120h ( pelo menos nos proximos 3 dias):

-Estamos numa época de transição, em que se passa da circulação de verão para de de inverno e em que muita coisa muda.

-Estamos na altura do ano com mais instabilidade potencial ( Outubro a Novembro), devido ao facto de estarmos dentro do periodo do ano em que o mar está mais quente ao mesmo tempo que a atmosfera arrefece rapidamente, o que torna as coisas volateis.

-Estamos em NAO-, com um padrão muito irregular e confuso da circulação, algo normal deste tipo de cenários NAO-.

-Temos um bloqueio nas latitudes elevadas, que separa ar quente tropical que está no Atlantico do ar frio e das depressões do vortice polar que está na Europa.

-As run´s das 06z e 18z quase não são alimentadas por dados "frescos", pelo que não passam de uma "digestão" das runs das 00z e 12z.

-O cenário está mal defenido mesmo no curto prazo...com a instabilidade e divergencia a começar as 24-48h.

-Os modelos estão incertos há algum tempo, mostrando grande dificuldade em modelar cenarios mesmo de médio prazo.

........................

Nesta situação especifica o que vemos...bom, nota-se um aproximar do ECMWF e do GFS nas runs das 00z e 12z, mais ou menos desde ontem.
O GFS está a disparatar nas runs das 18z e 06z, devido aos factos acima referidos.
Logo, simplesmente tentem ignorar runs das 18z e 06z, pois NÃO SÃO REPRESENTATIVAS!

........................

Cenários comuns aos modelos:
A crista entre a PI e a Gronelandia deverá deslocar-se para E/NE nas proximas 120 a 144h.
A NW dos Açores há uma depressão, cujo sector quente ejecta ar tropical numa area de frontogenese entre os Açores e Portugal continental.
Há um campo depressionario na Europa, associado a sistemas de nucleo frio em altitude.
Na area de frontogenese que referi, há fenomenos de ciclogenese fraca, com a formação de depressões que causarão instabilidade amanhã e 4f, e no Sabado, com a instabilidade a concentrar-se no centro e sul do continente e na Madeira....*o norte **do continente será afectado por ar frio  desde amanhã até Domingo*, porque fica a norte da frente.

.........................

Tempo até Domingo:

Amanhã e 4f, uma depressão inserida na zona de frontogenese deverá deslocar-se sobre o continente, gerando chuva por vezes forte antes de se dissipar sobre espanha.

5f e 6f teremos ceu com alguma nebulosidade e talvez alguns aguaceiros, possivelmente de neve a cotas acima dos 1000 a 1200m.

Sabado teremos o aproximar á Madeira de uma depressão que se formou no dia anterior nos Açores, inserida na mesma area de frontogenese, onde a massa tropical faz fronteira com o ar frio de NE*....essa depressão poderá ser um evento significativo no que toca á precipitação no arquipelago Madeirense!*
No continente, fluxo de E, com o sul do territorio a ser afectado por ar tépido, mas o norte e centro a serem afectados por ar frio...o céu estará com maior nebulosidade a sul.

Domingo, será um dia com precipitação, associada ao passar da depressão que estava na Madeira...o facto da depressão passar no golfo de Cadiz, dirigindo-se para o Mediterraneo faz com que o seu sector quente apenas afecte o centro e o sul.
Para alem de bastante chuva,*devido ao facto do ar quente não chegar ( pelo menos) ao norte, é possivel a ocorrencia de queda de neve significativa a cotas medias do norte e interior centro!*
Tambem neste dia espera-se uma nova ciclogenese a *SW da Madeira, que poderá representar algum risco de precipitação intensa, com efeito orografico na encosta sul!*

.............................

O inicio da proxima semana será quando a crista vai finalmente afastar-se para o N Canadiano, pelo que será aberta a "torneira" entre o ar frio Europeu o o "calor" Atlantico.
É possivel ( mesmo!) que esse facto leve á formação de *uma depressão significativa a W do continente ( aquela que afectaria a Madeira no Domingo)...*por isso acredito que se vai formar uma forte depressão, fortalecida pelo violento contraste de massas de ar, e pelo jet que tambei vai-se reactivar...

No longo termo antecipo uma retorno á NAO neutra ou ligeiramente positiva a partir do inicio de Dezembro, logo, *os ultimos dias deste mês e os primeiros do proximo deverão ser caracterizados por sistemas depressionarios a passar a W/NW, com muita chuva e possibilidades de tempo severo.*

Talvez tudo se acalme na 2a semana de Dezembro, devido á restauração de um padrão mais estavel, com um melhor equilibrio da circulação atmosferica.


----------



## David sf (22 Nov 2010 às 23:40)

Bragança? Não, Portel, em pleno Alentejo. Das 22 linhas há uma que não desce aos 0 ou muito próximo. Vale o que vale, noto os ensembles muito seguidistas em relação à saída operacional.

Já agora, para Bragança:


----------



## stormy (22 Nov 2010 às 23:51)

David...acho que a situação está razoavelmente bem defenida no que toca a Bragança, pois é certo que vai ficar influenciada por ar frio até Sab-Dom...a questão é o Sul e o comportamento de toda aquela area de frontogenese a SW, onde o ar tropical colide com ar frio e dá origem a algumas depressões, como referi no post anterior:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Resta saber tambem como vai acontecer quando o bloqueio desaparecer e tudo interagir, lá para inicios da proxima semana


----------



## cactus (23 Nov 2010 às 01:08)

mas que indefenicão !! os modelos tambem não ajudam ( em quem confiar) ??


----------



## squidward (23 Nov 2010 às 04:32)

Nesta Run0z a "loucura" continua


----------



## nimboestrato (23 Nov 2010 às 05:45)

Isto cada dia ,  a ainda tão  substancial distância , 
tem tido para todos os gostos.
Já  foram  contemplados  os amantes do frio e da neve .
Hoje  por uns, ontem por  outros,
 e todos , 
em dias alternados e para os mesmos dias futuros,
 já  outros   gostos , para outros dias anunciaram.
E também desgostos.
Aos amantes da chuva e do vento fortes, 
do frio e da  neve , liberta   das amarras  dos montes e das serras,
haja  contentamento no que estiver para aí a chegar .
Parece que vai ser em grande…

Para já,   aviso amarelo do IM  de períodos de chuva por vezes forte ,
para os distritos  de Coimbra,Leiria,Lisboa,Setúbal,Évora Beja e Faro
 entre as 10 h de hoje a as 12 de amanhã…

Haja Outono invernoso...
Do Inverno falaremos depois...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Nov 2010 às 08:54)

é a loucura do frio e da seca continua, simplesmente já mataram a tempestade novamente, espero que nas próximas saidas voltem ao que era.


----------



## godzila (23 Nov 2010 às 09:35)

o que é isto
só pode ser engano, porque se não for é simplesmente o maior nevão da historia


----------



## ferreira5 (23 Nov 2010 às 10:04)

A 30 Km de Bragança...

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades/trabazos-49606


----------



## vinc7e (23 Nov 2010 às 10:14)

A ultima run do GFS (6z) parece que vai pelo mesmo caminho das duas anteriores, a próxima semana promete ser interessante, mais que não seja
pelo frio


----------



## Meteo Caldas (23 Nov 2010 às 10:21)

O frio parece confirmar-se,pelo menos ja sao duas runs seguidas, ja quer dizer alguma coisa  Veremos as proximas...


----------



## ACalado (23 Nov 2010 às 10:23)

vinc7e disse:


> A ultima run do GFS (6z) parece que vai pelo mesmo caminho das duas anteriores, a próxima semana promete ser interessante, mais que não seja
> pelo frio



Sim só se for pelo frio pois quanto a precipitação parece que temos uma barreira anti-precipitação (será do escudo anti-míssil  )


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Nov 2010 às 10:52)

Pois infelizmente parece que o frio vêm ai, mas o que é pena é que vai ser seco, mas ontém também mostraram em duas runs a tempestade e depois desapareceu, por iso pode acontecer o mesmo com o frio.


----------



## Aurélio (23 Nov 2010 às 10:53)

para quem anda a festejar a entrada de precipitação, um calmex pois apesar do ECM poder mostrar essa tendencia, está muito longe de estar definido ....
Para quem anda a festejar uma entrada polar, e muita neve então tirem o cavalinho da chuva pois teriamos apenas vento forte e TEMPO SECO, porque a Sarábria não deixaria passar nada...

O que querem então?
Uma entrada muito fria e seca, e que nem no sul choveria (ver o GFS) e então uma entrada ligeiramente menos fria, mas com ventos de sudoeste no sul, e leste/Nordeste no Norte e com menos frio, mas com muita neve .......

É só escolher porque os modelos estão mostrando os extremos, extremamente frio no GFS, ou bastante molhada no ECM ...


----------



## RMira (23 Nov 2010 às 10:56)

Bons dias,

Atenção, muito cuidado com a interpretação de apenas um modelo (GFS), uma vez que vários modelos continuam a insistir na depressão a Oeste da PI, situação que aliás me parece a mais plausivel nesta altura...

No entanto, não creio que seja tão cavada como os modelos a faziam parecer há uns dias.

Parece-me que o ECM das 0Z se encontrará muito perto do que prevejo vir a acontecer


----------



## Aurélio (23 Nov 2010 às 10:56)

Creio que esta seria a altura ideal para o ECM mostrar que efectivamente é o melhor modelo, porque recordo que o ECM tem apontado bem mais vezes para o cenário de depressão atlântica que o GFS ....
Um pequeno facto que estou reparando... parece ser tudo uma questão de uma diferença de pressão somente de 5 hpa na zona norte...

Isto é de facto muito interessante de seguir .... e seria super frustante se no final tivessemos uma entrada fria e seca, pois com o cenário do ECM acredito que teriamos muito frio a norte e centro e neve, e imensa chuva mais a sul do país !!

PS: Agora vou olhar a mais modelos ....


----------



## Veterano (23 Nov 2010 às 10:58)

Aurélio disse:


> É só escolher porque os modelos estão mostrando os extremos, extremamente frio no GFS, ou bastante molhada no ECM ...



  Possívelmente ficaremos no meio-termo, se bem que o mais certo de acontecer será o frio, a precipitação, em quantidade, não está garantida...


----------



## HotSpot (23 Nov 2010 às 11:24)

Ena tanta emoção 

Calma que ainda faltam muitos dias, a probabilidade de ocorrer o cenário traçado actualmente pelo GFS é mínima para não dizer nula.

Virá algum frio, talvez precipitação mas é tudo muito confuso ainda e depois chegará a run do GFS que muda tudo e não há stock de calmex que chegue para todos.

Lá para sexta-feira (uma eternidade) estará tudo mais definido...


----------



## Aurélio (23 Nov 2010 às 11:30)

HotSpot disse:


> Ena tanta emoção
> 
> Calma que ainda faltam muitos dias, a probabilidade de ocorrer o cenário traçado actualmente pelo GFS é mínima para não dizer nula.
> 
> ...



Olha Hotspot, estou a fazer uma coisa tão simples como olhar aos modelos a 96h (run 0h dos modelos) para Sábado ás 00h, e olhando a diversos modelos não bate a bota com a perdigota, cada um delineando as depressões ao seu gosto, e também acho a forma delineada pelo GFS não muito provável....


----------



## HotSpot (23 Nov 2010 às 11:34)

Aurélio disse:


> Olha Hotspot, estou a fazer uma coisa tão simples como olhar aos modelos a 96h (run 0h dos modelos) para Sábado ás 00h, e olhando a diversos modelos não bate a bota com a perdigota, cada um delineando as depressões ao seu gosto, e também acho a forma delineada pelo GFS não muito provável....



É isso mesmo, os modelos estão completamente baralhados a mais de 72 horas . Vamos deixar a poeira assentar...


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Nov 2010 às 11:36)

Alguém já viu o modelo Australiano "BOM ACCESS" tem com cada dilúvio a rondar o Algarve e em cima do Algarve que é obra, eu cá voto no modelo australiano. 

O GEM coloca a depressão cavada a Oeste de Portugal, cada modelo tem a sua previsão ai que giro. 

Isto ficava bem era neve no Norte e Centro e bastante chuva no Algarve assim ficavam todos contentes.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Nov 2010 às 11:48)

Aurélio disse:


> O link para ver o "PICASSO"




http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/bome_cartes.php


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Nov 2010 às 11:51)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Alguém já viu o modelo Australiano "BOM ACCESS" tem com cada dilúvio a rondar o Algarve e em cima do Algarve que é obra, eu cá voto no modelo australiano.
> 
> O GEM coloca a depressão cavada a Oeste de Portugal, cada modelo tem a sua previsão ai que giro.
> 
> Isto ficava bem era neve no Norte e Centro e bastante chuva no Algarve assim ficavam todos contentes.



Pois é só agora é vi que o GEM mete a depressão a oeste de Portugal com 970mb, só uma nota, todos os modelos escepto o gfs ainda metem a depressão, mas não tão forte como era, por isso acho provável o gfs voltar a colocá-la, o que acham?


----------



## Aurélio (23 Nov 2010 às 12:02)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Pois é só agora é vi que o GEM mete a depressão a oeste de Portugal com 970mb, só uma nota, todos os modelos escepto o gfs ainda metem a depressão, mas não tão forte como era, por isso acho provável o gfs voltar a colocá-la, o que acham?



Ia agora exactamente dizer isso ..... mas volto a afirmar que nem a 72 horas eu vejo concordância nos modelos no que aos gradientes de pressão diz respeito e palpita-me que isto vai dar muitas ou alguma voltas, e felizmente o GFS para já está sozinho ....
Este modelo australiano apesar de tudo parece aquilo que contentava todos ... frio gélido a Norte e Centro e muita chuva no sul logo a partir de Sábado .....
Aguardemos com calma as próximas runs !!


----------



## tiaguh7 (23 Nov 2010 às 14:53)

estou com o pressentimento que na segunda feira vamos ver neve em Bragança. mas atenção que se trata apenas de um pressentimento, não quero iludir ninguém


----------



## ferreira5 (23 Nov 2010 às 16:19)

Mas que bela run esta do GFS (12 h)...!


----------



## Jorge_scp (23 Nov 2010 às 16:22)

Outra reviravolta no GFS... volta a colocar uma depressão atlântica, muito parecida à que o ECMWF colocou na run das 0z.

A cereja no topo do bolo é que o frio continua no Norte, ou seja, é uma run que agrada a todos: Chuva no sul e frio+neve no norte!


----------



## rozzo (23 Nov 2010 às 16:24)

Bem, parece-me que a primeira situação, de Sábado/Domingo, já está bem consensual nos modelos.
É semelhante à de hoje, com depressão "presa" a S/SW, chuva nessa zona, e frio a Norte, a não deixar entrar a chuva.
Parecido com a de hoje, mas uns bons graus mais fria, bem mais fria mesmo!
A incerteza está se chega mais ou menos a Norte, portanto, mais ou menos à zona fria, e dependendo disso, poderá ou não dar boas cotas no interior Norte/Centro. Mas aí só mais em cima teremos o detalhe..






Depois, para 3ª/4ª, não há consenso ainda, teremos de esperar bem mais para ter uma ideia melhor, pois aí temos os tais cenários loucos desde depressões violentas a serem formadas mesmo aqui, e a varrer o frio com temperaturas aos 850hPa quase nos 20º a entrar pelo Mediterrâneo, ou cenários com depressões a formar-se a NW, e neve em Lisboa, e outros cenários constantemente diferente e todos eles extremos, e sem qualquer consenso ainda.

Vamos portanto para já estar de olho no f-d-s, que mais 1 dia ou 2 e teremos mais definido onde está o importante choque *frio VS precipitação*.  


PS: Parece mais uma vez que o GFS vai encostando ao ECMWF..... Ir tirando frio..


----------



## white_wolf (23 Nov 2010 às 16:31)

Boas...

Só duas perguntas, para que niveis de quotas teremos para a semana? o Meteored e o freemeteo, aponta para Vila nova de Gaia - 91 metros neve? Possibilidade?  Para Cinfães, 690 metros nevão! mas isto 2 a 3 dias seguidos! Verdade?  

Saudações...


----------



## RMira (23 Nov 2010 às 16:43)

white_wolf disse:


> Boas...
> 
> Só duas perguntas, para que niveis de quotas teremos para a semana? o Meteored e o freemeteo, aponta para Vila nova de Gaia - 91 metros neve? Possibilidade?  Para Cinfães, 690 metros nevão! mas isto 2 a 3 dias seguidos! Verdade?
> 
> Saudações...



Boas,

Depende de muita coisa, nomeadamente da localização do primeiro impacto frio/quente e da hora do dia também pois será importante para uma ou não subida brusca das temperaturas, entre outros factores. Importante é de facto o brusco arrefecimento que se irá fazer sentir...é bom sinal pois ainda estamos em Novembro...

Um conselho, é melhor não nos guiarmos pelo meteored nem pelo freemeteo, pois têm pouca credibilidade...


----------



## David sf (23 Nov 2010 às 16:45)

Esta última run do GFS é boa para quase toda a gente. O sul tem chuva o centro tem neve. Só o nordeste fica a ver navios.

Atenção que apesar do GFS ter convergido para meio caminho entre a saída do ECMWF e a sua própria saída das 00z o UKMO nesta última saída desaparece com a depressão de Segunda, mas parece-me que esta alternativa que o GFS acaba de apresentar é a mais credível. As depressões vão pelo caminho mais fácil, desviando-se do frio e a caminho das águas quentes do Mediterrâneo, mas sempre mantendo um cavamento originado pelo choque de massas bem diferentes.

Era o Inverno a começar da mesma forma como acabou o anterior, cenário parecido ao de 9 de Março com um grande gradiente térmico no Alentejo. E com vento de leste neva com uma simples iso 0 a cotas médias baixas, isso já sabemos por experiência desse dia.


----------



## Trapalhadas (23 Nov 2010 às 16:46)

Curiosamente, apesar da pouca fiabilidade o Freemeteo acertou nos últimos dois anos "na mouche" em relação à queda de neve no Grande Porto.

Claro que as condições para tal eram diferentes, basta atender à época em que tal ocorreu.... por isso julgo que este (ou serão estes?!) próximo evento poderá vir a trazer alguma desilusão a quem esteja a espera de algo realmente extraordinário.


----------



## RMira (23 Nov 2010 às 16:49)

Trapalhadas disse:


> Curiosamente, apesar da pouca fiabilidade o Freemeteo acertou nos últimos dois anos "na mouche" em relação à queda de neve no Grande Porto.
> 
> Claro que as condições para tal eram diferentes, basta atender à época em que tal ocorreu.... por isso julgo que este (ou serão estes?!) próximo evento poderá vir a trazer alguma desilusão a quem esteja a espera de algo realmente extraordinário.



Sim, acertou essa vez...mas exagera muitas vezes na neve que coloca...se não me falha a memória colocou neve no Porto várias vezes o Inverno passado  (acertou uma).

Dessa vez estavamos em pleno Janeiro (muito mais frio instalado) e tudo confluia naturalmente para nevar a cotas baixas...basta ver o seguimento desse mês aqui no fórum 

Contudo, surpresas podem de facto acontecer.


----------



## white_wolf (23 Nov 2010 às 16:55)

Boa tarde

Tambem pelo que vejo nos modelos, nada de especial se irá passar... Penso que frio e alguma chuva, que poderão ser  de neve nas terras altas... Em suma, o de sempre para esta altura do ano. Não vale a pena estar a criar ilusões, pois não irão aparecer, quem dera estar enganado, pois o elemnto branco é sempre bonito de ver... mas não creio! 

Saudações!


----------



## Aurélio (23 Nov 2010 às 17:11)

Ok ... vou então olhar ao que diz o GFS para ver se é assim tão boa aqui para o sul do País ... 
Já volto para editar ...

O 2º Painel a partir das 204 horas está muito bom, e agora vou ver o 1º !!

Bem ás 72 e 96 horas já eu vejo grande diferenças com a depressão bem mais a norte do que o inicialmente ..


----------



## godzila (23 Nov 2010 às 17:37)

godzila disse:


> o que é isto
> só pode ser engano, porque se não for é simplesmente o maior nevão da historia







bem com esta continuidade na previsão do modelo GFS já podemos começar a sonhar com o elemento branco.


----------



## godzila (23 Nov 2010 às 17:46)

Em que modelo se baseia os mapas snow forecast?
É que este mapa está uma desgraça, segundo ele não vai cair nem uma gota dia 29 e 30!


----------



## djalminha (23 Nov 2010 às 17:48)

O wetter para segunda feira preve agua neve para a cidade do porto.


----------



## Aurélio (23 Nov 2010 às 18:04)

*Resumo do que indica o GFS:*
- Acima das 192 horas: as altas pressões mantendo-se no mesmo sitio onde vão estar na proxima semana, fazendo as depressões poderem rumar á PI, contudo se a 72 horas está extremamente dificil quanto mais a tantas horas;

- Proximas 72 horas: Neste periodos teremos a presença de uma pequeno nucleo depressionário que estará posicionado algures no triangulo entre Madeira, Açores e Continente. Apesar de ser pequeno o seu núcleo está extremamente activo, com precipitações superiores a 60 mm/6h, no seu núcleo, e surge a Oeste da Madeira movendo-se para nordeste e aproximando-se perigosamente nos grupos Oriental dos Açores, pois se atingisse esta ilha causava muitos estragos. O ECM mostra o mesmo que estou a dizer .. De referir ainda que terá um sistema frontal que causará precipitação forte na Ilha da Madeira no final do dia de Quinta e madrugada no dia de Sexta;
- Entre as 72h e as 108h, essa mesma depressão já com menos fulgor entraria no sul de Portugal, com precipitações moderadas e pontualmente ou localmente mais fortes. Neste espaço a Madeira teria pouca precipitação;
- Entre as 108h e as 150h, a tão falada depressão do fim de semana, começaria a atingir a Madeira na Madrugada de Domingo até á madrugada de Segunda com periodos de precipitação forte !!
Relativamente ao continente entraria no final de Domingo e duraria até ao final de Segunda - Feira;
- Entre as 150h e as 180h; entraria o frio em força com aguaceiros moderados no litoral e no final do periodo um sistema frontal de forte actividade, traria um cenário perfeito para muitos com precipitação em forma de neve

Apesar de tudo parece-me que o cenário do ECM ainda é melhor do que o GFS pois o centro da depressão entraria um tudo de nada a Norte da Madeira no inicio e teria um deslocamento bem mais lento, e em Portugal entraria algo mais a Norte, que faria teremos uma forte situação de ventos de Sudoeste e não Norte como mostra o GFS, até porque estes ventos parece-me que poderão no nosso território funcionar como barreira á precipitação;
Mas este retrocesso do GFS já foi optimo ter acontecido e mostra um cenário muito bom quer para os madeirenses que para Portugal ....

ATENÇÃO: O que relatei é apenas o resultado de uma saida do GFS e apenas isso, pois ainda nada está definido. Nem a 48 horas eu consigo ver a situação definida, ainda menos a 96h e a tal depressão então nem se fala, e tenho um palpite que muita coisa ainda vai ser alterada


----------



## David sf (23 Nov 2010 às 18:22)

Atenção que o ECMWF recuou, tal como o UKMO.


----------



## Snifa (23 Nov 2010 às 18:28)

David sf disse:


> Atenção que o ECMWF recuou, tal como o UKMO.
> 
> ]



Antecipou a entrada do frio...relativamente à run anterior...vamos ver o que isto dá...


----------



## Veterano (23 Nov 2010 às 18:31)

David sf disse:


> Atenção que o ECMWF recuou, tal como o UKMO.
> 
> Mas em termos de frio, até arrepia...


----------



## AnDré (23 Nov 2010 às 18:34)

godzila disse:


> Em que modelo se baseia os mapas snow forecast?
> É que este mapa está uma desgraça, segundo ele não vai cair nem uma gota dia 29 e 30!



No GFS, mas provavelmente quando viste ainda estava com os mapas da run das 0h.
(Só actualiza com as runs das 0h e 12h)

Previsão de neve do snow-forcast a partir da run das 12 do GFS.


----------



## VILA REAL (23 Nov 2010 às 18:36)

Bem... domingo vou ver a bola em Aveiro. Se para lá não devo ter problemas, no regresso já devo ter alguns (Aveiro-Viseu-Castro D'aire- Lamego-Vila Real). Com estas previsões, vai ficar linda a A24, ai vai vai!!!


----------



## Snifa (23 Nov 2010 às 18:40)

Para quem gosta de tempo frio e quiçá ( a possibilidade ) de alguns aguaceiros de neve a cotas baixas esta run do ecm 12z está muito interessante...

Falta tempo,vamos aguardar...mas o frio, parece-me ( mais ou menos intenso ) garantido e segundo ecm entraria já em força no domingo....


----------



## cova beira (23 Nov 2010 às 18:56)

para quem achava que as previsoes eram dreamweather parece a coisa estar a torna-se real agora parece me estar tudo bem encaixado com a primeira frente a atrair frio e a segunda a entrar na hora certa resta esperar que a segunda depressao nao passe demasiado a sul e não esta descartada a hipotese de lá para 3 ou 4 feira volte a haver instabilidade com mais neve 

o europeu ainda não esta a modelar bem a segunda depressão vamos aguardar
ainda estamos a 144 horas e ainda muito pode mudar mas parece esta situação fazer mais sentido






começa também a haver consenso entre os emsembles


----------



## Stinger (23 Nov 2010 às 19:01)

Parece que para o norte está descartado devido a falta de chuva

No sul em portalegre o freemeteo ja da 17 cm de tempestade de neve


----------



## white_wolf (23 Nov 2010 às 19:05)

Não sei o que dizer...  pois ainda vou ter que voltar com aquilo que disse a tarde, sobre o elemento branco. estou confuso com cotas de neve? Alguém pode dizer a que níveis andaram? Se assim continuar, como estará para o Porto? Ai não tenho muita certeza, pois vejo latitudes baixas, mas tudo é possível!

Saudações!


----------



## cova beira (23 Nov 2010 às 19:06)

Stinger disse:


> Parece que para o norte está descartado devido a falta de chuva
> 
> No sul em portalegre o freemeteo ja da 17 cm de tempestade de neve




não esta descartado no norte porque a depressão pode passar mais acima e isso nem daqui a 2 dias saberemos e depois como dizia lá para 3 ou 4 feira parece haver condições para mais instabilidade


----------



## David sf (23 Nov 2010 às 19:06)

A última run do ECM seriam toneladas de neve para cotas médias. Iso -2 em mais de metade do país, geopotenciais baixíssimos e fluxo marítimo de noroeste ou oeste durante uma semana. Todo o interior norte e centro debaixo de neve. Os dois grandes modelos completamente diferentes mas ambos extremamente excitantes.


----------



## squidward (23 Nov 2010 às 19:07)

Estive a rever os modelos nos arquivos e em piores condições para tal, cheguei a ver meia dúzia de flocos de neve aqui no Cartaxo e nevou no Montejunto a 12 de Fevereiro deste ano. Portanto não digo mais nada


----------



## Snifa (23 Nov 2010 às 19:08)

Stinger disse:


> Parece que para o norte está descartado devido a falta de chuva
> 
> No sul em portalegre o freemeteo ja da 17 cm de tempestade de neve



Não ligues muito ao freemeteo... com este cenário previsto pelo ECM  agora... não haveria precipitação a Norte?... O freemeteo baseia-se no GFS ...e o ECM é por norma mais "estável"...vamos ver é se mantém a estabilidade nos próximos dias...claro que pequenos ( ou grandes ) ajustes vão existir, e que podem fazer toda a diferença para nós....O GFS com as suas 4 runs diárias...vai quase de certeza andar num tira põe constante...veremos quem ganha no fim... talvez um meio termo, uma fusão entre GFS e ECM ainda falta bastante tempo...


----------



## icewoman (23 Nov 2010 às 19:09)

boa noite,

Esta previsao para a madeira ainda poderá alterar-se? será uma situação de chuva intensa semelhante ao 21 Outubro 2010?

O sul será o mais atingido ou será em geral na ilha toda?

obrigada.


----------



## Stinger (23 Nov 2010 às 19:11)

Snifa disse:


> Não ligues muito ao freemeteo... com este cenário previsto pelo ECM  agora... não haveria precipitação a Norte?... O freemeteo baseia-se no GFS ...e o ECM é por norma mais "estável"...vamos ver é se mantém a estabilidade nos próximos dias...claro que pequenos ajustes vão existir, e que podem fazer toda a diferença para nós....O GFS com as suas 4 runs diárias...vai quase de certeza andar num tira põe constante...veremos quem ganha no fim... talvez um meio termo uma fusão entre GFS e ECM ainda falta bastante tempo...



Eu nao confio muito no freemeteo devido ao que todos sabemos 

Mas estou a gostar do padrao dos ultimos anos , cada vez mais de extremos . Se ha 3 anos ja nao nevava á 20 anos no porto , ja temos 2 anos seguidos a nevar , e se nevar como indica será o 3 ano consecutivo


----------



## Snifa (23 Nov 2010 às 19:13)

Stinger disse:


> Eu nao confio muito no freemeteo devido ao que todos sabemos
> 
> Mas estou a gostar do padrao dos ultimos anos , cada vez mais de extremos . Se ha 3 anos ja nao nevava á 20 anos no porto , ja temos 2 anos seguidos a nevar , e se nevar como indica será o 3 ano consecutivo



Pois, e quem sabe se não nevará brevemente no Porto...claro que acumular é muito difícil...mas ver nevar pelo terceiro ano consecutivo aqui era obra.... e alguns Kms para o interior estaria tudo branquinho e com acumulação....sonhar não custa....


----------



## Stinger (23 Nov 2010 às 19:15)

Snifa disse:


> Pois, e quem sabe se não nevará brevemente no Porto...claro que acumular é muito difícil...mas ver nevar pelo terceiro ano consecutivo aqui era obra.... e alguns Kms para o interior estaria tudo branquinho e com acumulação....sonhar não custa....



Eu aqui ainda tenho mais sorte pois acumula , como ves pelo meu avatar da serra de santa justa


----------



## cova beira (23 Nov 2010 às 19:19)

o gem neste momento tem a melhor saída


----------



## MSantos (23 Nov 2010 às 19:31)

Infelizmente parece-me que aqui para o Nordeste a precipitação vai ser escassa

Mas ainda faltam uns dias, vamos com calma...

P.S. gosto de ver esta animação quando está para acontecer algum evento que se perspectiva grande


----------



## David sf (23 Nov 2010 às 19:31)

Aurélio disse:


> Se a run do GFS subiu as depressões tudo para norte a partir das 48h, o ECM desceu as depressões todas para sul de tal modo que de acordo com o cenário do ECM muito provavelmente nem choveria no sul (nada de relevante).
> Imaginando o cenário traçado pelo ECM teriamos ventos de Noroeste a Nordeste e com as isobaras assim eu diria que ficaria tudo na Sanábria. Muito frio sim, chuva pouca provavelmente ...
> 
> De qualquer forma, já reparei que o UKMO parece ser uma cópia do ECM, o que um dá o outro parece dar também !!
> ...



Com esta run do ECM choveria em todo o país. No Algarve não tanto como no ECM, mas não ficavam a ver navios. Há alguns dias em que a circulação seria de oeste. Acresce que com aqueles geopotenciais e aquele frio a 500 hpa a convecção estaria garantida. Pode ser só um devaneio, esta run do ECM é completamente inédita, nunca foi mostrada por nenhum modelo nos últimos dias. A confusão vai durar, provavelmente até Quinta. E se tudo ficar na corda bamba, como na última run do GFS que um ligeiro movimento da depressão para norte ou para sul altera tudo, só no próprio dia se saberá.


----------



## Paulo H (23 Nov 2010 às 19:43)

Aurélio disse:


> Não me parece que convivam juntos, e sim este cenário do ECM é perfeitamente plausivel, porque o que mostra é uma absorção da energia da tal depressão, porque o frio chegou primeiro e injectou-lhe com frio em todas as camadas ... logo morreu !!



Não tenho a certeza se entendo bem o teu raciocínio: então é assim, quando chegar a depressão composta de ar quente e humido, vai encontrar uma barreira de ar frio continental, que lhe vai roubar energia? Na minha opinião, significa que compromete o seu desenvolvimento, a sua progressão adentro pela P.I., mas não morre logo! Para mim, se o ar quente e humido se esbarra com ar frio então incrementa a precipitacão, vai-se consumindo até à sua eventual dissipação dependendo da luta entre as massas! (até pareço um sindicalista) 

podes explicar melhor?


----------



## Aurélio (23 Nov 2010 às 20:49)

Paulo H disse:


> Não tenho a certeza se entendo bem o teu raciocínio: então é assim, quando chegar a depressão composta de ar quente e humido, vai encontrar uma barreira de ar frio continental, que lhe vai roubar energia? Na minha opinião, significa que compromete o seu desenvolvimento, a sua progressão adentro pela P.I., mas não morre logo! Para mim, se o ar quente e humido se esbarra com ar frio então incrementa a precipitacão, vai-se consumindo até à sua eventual dissipação dependendo da luta entre as massas! (até pareço um sindicalista)
> 
> podes explicar melhor?



Aí é que está o problema, o frio chega mais cedo ....... sem que a tal depressão ainda tenha ganho energia nas águas mais quentes da Madeira, e injecta ar frio para aquela zona, em todas as camadas da atmosfera, e portanto nem chega a haver choque de massas !!
A tal situação do choque de massas apenas existia se a depressão chegasse cá, porque iria puxar uma massa de ar quente que chocaria com a massar de ar frio, mas a um outro nivel porque teriamos uma camada de muito frio a T850, e depois teriamos uma camada de ar bem mais quente por baixo dela, e se transformaria numa bomba relógio, causando uma forte gradiente térmico nas camadas atmosféricas.
Recordo que a tal depressão vem bem dos lados da Gronelândia com uma temperatura baixa a T850, apanha á superficie ar mais quente, ganha energia, e depois se conseguisse passar da Madeira e ganhar velocidade, apanhando a barreira africana (falta-me o nome técnico) estaria ganhando mais energia e depois o choque de massas em cima de nós seria brutal ......

Se isto ainda der em nada era como me darem um banho de gelo por cima de mim


----------



## David sf (23 Nov 2010 às 21:20)

A saída do ECM faz-me muito lembrar a Helena.






http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...elena-25-novembro-2-dezembro-2008-a-2750.html

Exactamente a 29 de Novembro. Já o ano passado tivemos a 29 de Novembro algo que chegou a ser modelado de forma semelhante, mas que acabou por ser menos frio exactamente a 29 de Novembro. Parece que não há 2 sem 3. Que aconteça o mesmo a 10 de Janeiro.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Nov 2010 às 21:26)

Vejamos o que dizem os diferentes serviços regionais meteo penínsulares:

MeteoCat (Tv3):

http://www.tv3.cat/videos/3230530

EuskalMeteo (Etb):

http://www.eitb.com/eltiempo/en-etb/

MeteoGalicia (Crtvg):

http://agalegainfo.crtvg.es/videos/?emi=11224&corte=2010-11-23&hora=21:46:54&canle=tvg2

Certa certa está para já no Cantábrico Oriental e que nevadas terão...


----------



## DMartins (23 Nov 2010 às 21:42)

Uma pergunta:
Sei que a distância ainda é muita, e que tudo pode mudar de um dia para outro, mas:
 Para o Litoral Norte, poderá ser mais interessante o dia de 3ª ou de 5ª da próxima semana, em relação a neve?
Esquecendo a distância temporal.


----------



## Jota 21 (23 Nov 2010 às 21:42)

Boa noite, 
 Tenho tido pouco tempo para acompanhar este fórum mas pelo que vou conseguindo ver noutros sites as previsões andam um pouco complicadas a 3 ou 4 dias de distância. Costumo consultar as runs do GFS aqui do MeteoPT, O Weatheronline, o Windguru e o Freemeteo. Além disso vou lendo sempre que posso este tópico. Como por vezes a discussão aqui envereda por um caminho muito cientifico pergunto só se alguém pode aqui simplificar e resumir o que está para vir em matéria de tempo até ao próximo Domingo. Pergunto isto porque nos sítios que referi já vi previsões de tempo seco e com temperaturas de 0º aqui para Sintra no fim de semana, e umas horas depois já vejo as previsões com chuva e vendaval (p.ex. Windguru).
 Como é? Em que ficamos?
 Obrigado pela paciência...


----------



## godzila (23 Nov 2010 às 21:43)

Esta é a tresloucada previsão do freemeteo para a minha aldeia mas que loucura?!!


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Nov 2010 às 21:50)

É em todo o lado. No tópico das saídas de sonho até davam tempestade de neve para Portalegre, a 400-500m.


----------



## Paulo H (23 Nov 2010 às 21:50)

Aurélio disse:


> Aí é que está o problema, o frio chega mais cedo ....... sem que a tal depressão ainda tenha ganho energia nas águas mais quentes da Madeira, e injecta ar frio para aquela zona, em todas as camadas da atmosfera, e portanto nem chega a haver choque de massas !!
> A tal situação do choque de massas apenas existia se a depressão chegasse cá, porque iria puxar uma massa de ar quente que chocaria com a massar de ar frio, mas a um outro nivel porque teriamos uma camada de muito frio a T850, e depois teriamos uma camada de ar bem mais quente por baixo dela, e se transformaria numa bomba relógio, causando uma forte gradiente térmico nas camadas atmosféricas.
> Recordo que a tal depressão vem bem dos lados da Gronelândia com uma temperatura baixa a T850, apanha á superficie ar mais quente, ganha energia, e depois se conseguisse passar da Madeira e ganhar velocidade, apanhando a barreira africana (falta-me o nome técnico) estaria ganhando mais energia e depois o choque de massas em cima de nós seria brutal ......
> 
> Se isto ainda der em nada era como me darem um banho de gelo por cima de mim



Acho que entendi, Aurélio! Para que tudo corra como desejado, tudo tem de ocorrer no sítio e no tempo certo. Se a depressão se encontrar com a massa fria antes de atingir portugal continental (a uma boa distância), então perderá energia e só algumas regiões do país serão influenciadas, mais a nível de precipitação, perdendo força e frio de norte para sul e do litoral para o interior.


----------



## Sissi (23 Nov 2010 às 22:19)

SpiderVV disse:


> É em todo o lado. No tópico das saídas de sonho até davam tempestade de neve para Portalegre, a 400-500m.



Olá boa noite conterrâneo!
É impressão minha ou os modelos andam todos malucos?? 
Já vi para ai uns três sites e todos estãoa prever neve com fartura aqui para a nossa terrinha! Foi o fremeteo, e o weather underground mete logo para sexta a noite, domingo e segunda!!!

Era bom era...


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Nov 2010 às 22:24)

Sissi disse:


> Olá boa noite conterrâneo!
> É impressão minha ou os modelos andam todos malucos??
> Já vi para ai uns três sites e todos estãoa prever neve com fartura aqui para a nossa terrinha! Foi o fremeteo, e o weather underground mete logo para sexta a noite, domingo e segunda!!!
> 
> Era bom era...


Boa noite!
Pois não fazia mal não, a nossa cidade é bem bonita de branco mas nem sei no que acreditar. É só esperar para ver.


----------



## Snifa (23 Nov 2010 às 22:28)

Esta saída do GFS  18z também está jeitosa..garante boa chuva para o Sul ( em especial o Algarve com a passagem de uma depressão bem perto da costa sul) e muito frio e possibilidade de neve nas regiões localizadas no flanco norte da depressão sob circulação E/NE da mesma.... está interessante.isto promete... vamos ver..


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Nov 2010 às 22:30)

Mais uma RUN que faz sonhar muitos!

A região centro seria contemplada por belas acumulações de neve, muita chuva no Algarve e o no Norte ficaria a saber a pouco, muito pouco diria eu, é apenas mais uma RUN mas a tendência continua lá...


----------



## Snifa (23 Nov 2010 às 22:34)

Geopotencial bastante acusado em especial no Norte, um vale bastante marcado...


----------



## Aurélio (23 Nov 2010 às 22:40)

Mais uma run mais rodada e o GFS voltou a mudar após as 48h ...... seria bom menos frio, para que a depressão na Madeira pudesse ser puxada com menos força para cima Nordeste....
Mas continua muito bom o GFS e tornou-se isto muito interessante aqui para o sul na Sexta e porque não depois no Sábado e depois claro na Segunda ....

Mas vamos com muita calma que isto até a 48 horas está muito confuso ...


----------



## lismen (23 Nov 2010 às 22:56)

Boa noite o freemeteo da saraiva ou neve forte para Lisboa. Qual e a percentagem de fiabilidade desta previsão? 

Eu não me importava que nevasse agora neve forte era histórico


----------



## Stinger (23 Nov 2010 às 22:58)

Pelas run's a regiao de lisboa parece me a mais privilegiada


----------



## Profetaa (23 Nov 2010 às 23:37)

Pessoal não olhem só para as temperaturas e a possibilidade de haver precipitação para que ocorra queda de neve. Só isso não chega, entre outros factores há um com alguma importancia a humidade do ar....

Para quem não conhece aqui fica um link para calcularem a possibilidade de queda de neve em virtude do factor temperatura e humidade...

http://www.sciencebits.com/SnowProbCalc&calc=yes

E continuem a sonhar, quem sabe os sonhos não se transformam em realidade, e ainda não chegou o inverno ....


----------



## Mix (23 Nov 2010 às 23:37)

Boas  

O site do meteo.pt nesta actualização das previsões, já meteu frio para os proximos dias a partir de sabado, e chuva (neve em alguns casos) tambem ... 

O freemeteo tambem está com previsoes espectaculares, dá neve para segunda feira para muitos locais mesmo !!

Isto está mesmo a prometer


----------



## boneli (23 Nov 2010 às 23:41)

Olá boa noite.

Pelo que entendi o dia 29 será o mais forte para a probabilidade de queda de neve!!!
As RUN ( GFS e ECM) já andam a prever este cenário alguns dias, no entanto sabemos que à:thumbsup 2 ou 3 atrás ainda era muito cedo para tirar conclusões, talvez apenas termos noção que havia já esta tendência.
A minha questão é: será que apesar de os modelos continuarem a insistir no frio e chuva ( dia 28/29/30) mais a Norte ou Sul, com uma cota mais acima ou mais abaixo com mais chuva ou menos chuva, haverá a possiblidade de tudo isto se esfumar ou a tendência é mesmo essa e resta-nos esperar para de facto saber-mos a localização destes fenómenos no nosso pais?
Desculpem a minha ignorancia...

P.S - Gostava de de ver as tuas análises Vince


----------



## Mix (23 Nov 2010 às 23:53)

Snifa disse:


> Não ligues muito ao freemeteo... com este cenário previsto pelo ECM  agora... não haveria precipitação a Norte?... O freemeteo baseia-se no GFS ...e o ECM é por norma mais "estável"...vamos ver é se mantém a estabilidade nos próximos dias...claro que pequenos ( ou grandes ) ajustes vão existir, e que podem fazer toda a diferença para nós....O GFS com as suas 4 runs diárias...vai quase de certeza andar num tira põe constante...veremos quem ganha no fim... talvez um meio termo, uma fusão entre GFS e ECM ainda falta bastante tempo...



O freemeteo eu lembro-me que acertou quando nevou em janeiro,  no ano passado... tem acertado nestes inventos ultimamente


----------



## MSantos (24 Nov 2010 às 00:06)

Mix disse:


> O freemeteo eu lembro-me que acertou quando nevou em janeiro,  no ano passado... tem acertado nestes inventos ultimamente



O freemeteo é péssimo, tem muito pouca fiabilidade


----------



## cactus (24 Nov 2010 às 00:11)

MSantos disse:


> O freemeteo é péssimo, tem muito pouca fiabilidade



Sim o freemeteo muda com muita facilidade.., no entanto as tendencias estão lá...


----------



## Rainy (24 Nov 2010 às 00:12)

Pelos calculos desse site pode nevar em Lisboa com uma temperatura de 2º e de humidade de 60% a 90%, mas n sei se acredito muito?!!


----------



## Vince (24 Nov 2010 às 00:15)

boneli disse:


> P.S - Gostava de de ver as tuas análises Vince



Sinceramente nesta fase até aqui acho que não valia a pena fazer grandes análises, ainda está muito oscilante. Temos um imenso puzzle de dezenas de peças, desde uma depressão no Atlântico noroeste a sul da Terra Nova, um bloqueio que se poderá formar no Atlântico a sul da Gronelândia de modo que essas baixas pressões passem depois a sul, pelos Açores com a divisão do Jet em dois ramais fortalecendo esse anticiclone a norte, e depressão a sul, simultaneamente temos a actual e vigorosa entrada fria a progredir pela Europa continental, mas a intensidade com que a mesma chega ao norte do país também está dependente da ciclogenese que ocorrerá ao largo da Noruega, posteriormente o frio que chega ao norte da Península ser depois ou não arrastado bastante para sul estará dependente das baixas pressões que vem do sudoeste do Atlântico entrarem no Mediterrâneo e se desenvolverem de forma mais ou menos intensa por lá.

Ora, desdobrem essas variáveis todas, e chegam a uma incerteza brutal. 

Ou seja, tentar prever as deslocações disto tudo é como tentar montar um puzzle de 1000 peças na traseira de um camião aos saltos no Rali Paris-Dakar.

Quando a incerteza é muita, como em tudo na vida, recorremos à experiência, neste caso, a climatologia, ser conservador e não pôr as expectativas demasiado altas é o melhor caminho. Acho que vem aí um potencial bom evento, eventualmente invulgar para a época (tenho sinceras esperanças nisso que até já marquei viagem para o norte) mas nada de fantasias que vejo para aí nalgumas previsões automáticas. Amanhã ou depois já teremos mais confiança no que se poderá passar.


----------



## boneli (24 Nov 2010 às 00:28)

Vince disse:


> Sinceramente nesta fase até aqui acho que não valia a pena fazer grandes análises, ainda está muito oscilante. Temos um imenso puzzle de dezenas de peças, desde uma depressão no Atlântico noroeste a sul da Terra Nova, um bloqueio que se poderá formar no Atlântico a sul da Gronelândia de modo que essas baixas pressões passem depois a sul, pelos Açores com a divisão do Jet em dois ramais fortalecendo esse anticiclone a norte, e depressão a sul, simultaneamente temos a actual e vigorosa entrada fria a progredir pela Europa continental, mas a intensidade com que a mesma chega ao norte do país também está dependente da ciclogenese que ocorrerá ao largo da Noruega, posteriormente o frio que chega ao norte da Península ser depois ou não arrastado bastante para sul estará dependente das baixas pressões que vem do sudoeste do Atlântico entrarem no Mediterrâneo e se desenvolverem de forma mais ou menos intensa por lá.
> 
> Ora, desdobrem essas variáveis todas, e chegam a uma incerteza brutal.
> 
> ...



Obrigado...
Penso ser normal esta espectativa e de certo modo é uma espectativa natural face ao que os modelos vão apresentando, mas se calhar como dizes ainda ha muitas peças do puzzle que estão soltas.
O ideal seria mesmo a chuva em abundância para a malta do Sul que tanto pede...e o frio e a neve para a malta cá do Norte (digo eu) que anda com a "fome" ( como eu) do elemento branco. No entanto a metereólogia não anda ao sabor das nossas vontades. A ver vamos se amanhã já se pode juntar mais algumas peças

Uma boa noite a todos


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (24 Nov 2010 às 00:48)

Eu cada não sei se hei-de estar duvidoso ou com esperanças. Acho muito estranho tanta abrangência nesta altura do ano, e ainda para mais com tanta quantidade. mas começo mesmo a ficar com a perna atrás a ver todos os Modelos e Runs com quase o mesmo... não tenho comentado mais porque mal tenho vindo ao foram com tempo de fazer alguma coisa. Mas está uma autêntica novidade. Vendo os modelos e a conjuração das massas de ar que já se estão a interceptar dedo o nevoeiro que se instalou em todo o país esta mesmo curioso.... Vamos aguardar.


----------



## nimboestrato (24 Nov 2010 às 01:29)

Vince disse:


> ...
> 
> Quando a incerteza é muita, como em tudo na vida, recorremos à experiência, neste caso, a climatologia, ser conservador e não pôr as expectativas demasiado altas é o melhor caminho. Acho que vem aí um potencial bom evento, eventualmente invulgar para a época ... até já marquei viagem para o norte)... mas nada de fantasias...



Confesso que nesta  História que aí vem, mantenho-me entusiasmado,
qual imberbe , que recusa experiências  de várias desilusões e também eu ,
já reservei  dias para o que quer que aí venha.
Parece uma história bem sustentada, alicerçada.inusitada.
E oh se fosse em Janeiro ou Fevereiro,..
Mas é agora.Mesmo assim,   a trama,  dos próximos episódios
permanece em suspense.
Precipitações intensas a sul, alguma neve a norte?
Como é que isto se conjuga? Como prever tão ténue fronteira?
Queres ver que amanhã  (hoje) voltam a baralhar e tornar a dar?
Ah como eu gosto disto assim...


----------



## vinc7e (24 Nov 2010 às 09:54)

Bom dia,

a ultima run do gfs(0z) retirou bastante frio..mas em contrapartida põe uma entrada pelo noroeste já no próximo Domingo.
Será que vamos ter um Domingo gordo aqui pelo litoral Norte?


----------



## joao henriques (24 Nov 2010 às 10:08)

vinc7e disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> a ultima run do gfs(0z) retirou bastante frio..mas em contrapartida põe uma entrada pelo noroeste já no próximo Domingo.
> Será que vamos ter um Domingo gordo aqui pelo litoral Norte?



adeus neve acotas medias


----------



## vitamos (24 Nov 2010 às 10:16)

joao henriques disse:


> adeus neve acotas medias



Neste momento o GFS continua com bastante neve a cotas médias... Com uma janela de oportunidade a norte no Domingo e com várias outras durante a próxima semana.

Obviamente cenários de neve a cotas baixas nesta altura do campeonato são extremamente difíceis, como tem sido frisado por este tópico diversas vezes.


----------



## MSantos (24 Nov 2010 às 10:20)

joao henriques disse:


> adeus neve acotas medias



Já estávamos à espera disso, o cenário que estava previsto já era difícil em Janeiro, em Novembro então não se fala

Deixem de olhar para freemeteos e outros sites do género só servem para criar expectativas que na maioria das vezes saem furadas


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Nov 2010 às 10:22)

joao henriques disse:


> adeus neve acotas medias



Não criem ilusões, porque certamente depois , a desilusão será grande .


----------



## ferreira5 (24 Nov 2010 às 10:24)

Penso que esta run representa o cenário ideal para haver um valente nevão em Bragança!


----------



## RMira (24 Nov 2010 às 10:25)

MSantos disse:


> Já estávamos à espera disso, o cenário que estava previsto já era difícil em Janeiro, em Novembro então não se fala
> 
> Deixem de olhar para freemeteos e outros sites do género só servem para criar expectativas que na maioria das vezes saem furadas



Completamente de acordo. Aliás, esta situação agora demonstrada pelo GFS já havia sido abordada pelo ECM há uns dias atrás...que depois recuou.

Parece-me que a tendência será para o ECM na próxima saída seguir o GFS e a chuva limpar o frio completamente. Neve a meu ver somente em locais habituais, mas surpresas acontecem.


----------



## vinc7e (24 Nov 2010 às 10:26)

Eu acredito perfeitamente em cotas médias 600/800m, não sei é o que vocês chamam de "cotas médias"


----------



## Snifa (24 Nov 2010 às 10:30)

Adeus neve a cotas médias?? Aqui para o Norte vejo boas possibilidades de neve *a cotas médias/altas*...sobertudo lá mais para segunda-feira...e até está prevista bastante precipitação para essa altura ....cotas muito baixas ou nivel do mar ( em princípio) esqueçam, ainda é cedo....se fosse janeiro.... talvez... e mesmo assim....... :assobio:

Os modelos ainda vão dar bastantes voltas..


----------



## Aurélio (24 Nov 2010 às 10:30)

Aquela run das 00h é que provocaria precipitações muito elevadas na Madeira quase de forma ineterrupta (?) desde Domingo até Terça ao final do dia ...
Em relação ao continente dão chuva para Sexta, depois Sábado infelizmente passa a sul, Domingo o melhor(pior) dia, e depois Segunda e Terça muita chuva no Continente !!
Mas vamos com calma, muita calma que isto está sempre a mudar !!


----------



## Fantkboy (24 Nov 2010 às 10:31)

Hoje o tópico dos suicidos vai estar lotado! 

Nesta altura do campeonato, neve a cotas baixas é dificil! 
Muito menos nesta fase de transição. 
Como na meteorologia não há impossiveis, e quem continua a reinar é a mãe Natureza e não o Homem! 

Pode ser que esta seja um excepção a regra e que haja surpresas ainda! 
Não se fiem em sites pouco crediveis principalmente aqueles de saidas automáticas, a mais de 5 dias! Os modelos andam confusos, as coisas estão muito voláteis ainda! 

Certo é que a instablidade anda no ar,  AA na gronelândia! 
É onde deve estar!


----------



## Aurélio (24 Nov 2010 às 10:51)

E agora um balde de água fria para cima ...
O ECM não prevê nada disso ... nem sequer dá chuva no sul para Sexta (eventualmente Sábado), Domingo bom tempo, e depois na Segunda e Terça chuva mas mais a Norte e Centro, e nós Algarvios ficavamos a ver navios ....
No medio longo prazo nada tem a ver com o GFS ao colocar o AA a fazer de barreira....
Mantem o cenário de muito frio ??
Sim mantém fiquem descansados ...

EDIT: Estive a consultar a página do IM, e pelo menos até Domingo não há previsão de chuva ....
Sexta estamos a 48 horas, e o GFS diverge desse modelo mesmo a 48 horas ... que tristeza, e agora já sei que nas próximas runs o GFS é que se juntará ao melhor modelo de médio e longo prazo, e o tempo seco continuará por aqui ...
Seria bom que o GFS ganhasse nem que fosse uma vez na vida não ???


----------



## ppereira (24 Nov 2010 às 10:52)

parece-me que esta run foi muito favorável a precipitação/neve, pelo menos para o centro e norte.
agora falar em cotas penso que já existiu em tempos uma definição do que são cotas altas, médias, baixas e muito baixas (já não me lembro quais são as altitudes para cada uma delas). 
de qualquer forma a partir de 2ª e durante a próxima semana está montada a tenda para haver circo por todo o país:


----------



## Aurélio (24 Nov 2010 às 11:18)

Cenário irritante o do ECM, senão vejamos:
- a 60 horas: Na Sexta o GFS dá chuva em todo o sul, e o ECM passa tudo a sul;
- a 84 horas: No Sábado ainda existe alguma possibilidade de chuva no Algarve segundo o GFS, o ECM nada;
- a 108 horas: Ambos concordam que estará bom tempo;
- a 132 horas: Na Segunda o GFS indica imensa chuva no Continente e Madeira e o ECM não vê nada disso, apenas alguma chuva eventualmente no litoral, eventualmente no litoral Norte e Centro;

Na previsão a 10 dias, aqui para o sul, apenas indica alguma chuva na Segunda Feira, e como este é o melhor modelo .... parece que aqui o tempo seco poderá permanecer mais uns tempos;

Eu passo-me é a ver que eles nem a 48 horas estão consistentes e tem tudo a ver com a forma como aquela pequena depressão se desloca ... na Quinta Feira porque o ECM a põe um bom bocado mais a sul do que o GFS (e isto a meras 36 horas)


----------



## vitamos (24 Nov 2010 às 11:23)

Aurélio disse:


> EDIT: Estive a consultar a página do IM, e pelo menos até Domingo não há previsão de chuva ....
> Sexta estamos a 48 horas, e o GFS diverge desse modelo mesmo a 48 horas ... que tristeza, e agora já sei que nas próximas runs o GFS é que se juntará ao melhor modelo de médio e longo prazo, e o tempo seco continuará por aqui ...
> Seria bom que o GFS ganhasse nem que fosse uma vez na vida não ???



?

http://i377.photobucket.com/albums/oo219/vitamos/51023_20101124_00_069.gif

Eu vejo precipitação no Algarve sexta...


----------



## Lousano (24 Nov 2010 às 11:24)

Aurélio disse:


> Cenário irritante o do ECM, senão vejamos:
> - a 60 horas: Na Sexta o GFS dá chuva em todo o sul, e o ECM passa tudo a sul;
> - a 84 horas: No Sábado ainda existe alguma possibilidade de chuva no Algarve segundo o GFS, o ECM nada;
> - a 108 horas: Ambos concordam que estará bom tempo;
> ...



O GFS 6Z está um sonho para quem gosta de chuva. O problema é que o ECM e o UKMO já estão muito consistentes.


----------



## Gerofil (24 Nov 2010 às 11:27)

Neste mapa para Sábado nota-se claramente que as regiões do sul estarão sob a influência de uma massa de ar *quente* e húmida procedente de oeste, enquanto que o norte aguarda a entrada de uma massa de ar *fria* e húmida procedente de norte.

É ainda uma incógnita como irão agir as duas massas de ar entre si mas parece tudo inclinado que o ar frio vai penetrar no território de Portugal Continental e afectar particularmente as regiões do norte e interior centro. Em caso de precipitação, é natural que a mesma venha a ser aí em forma de neve a partir de cotas médias.
Já o sul do continente será beneficiado pela entrada de ar relativamente mais quente e muito húmida, procedente do Atlântico, o que vai fazer subir as temperaturas e precipitação generalizada.


----------



## Gerofil (24 Nov 2010 às 11:39)

Aurélio disse:


> Na previsão a 10 dias, aqui para o sul, apenas indica alguma chuva na Segunda Feira, e como este é o melhor modelo .... parece que aqui o tempo seco poderá permanecer mais uns tempos



Realmente só não vê quem não quer:


----------



## David sf (24 Nov 2010 às 11:40)

Últimas saídas com radio-sondagens dos modelos mais fiáveis. Estão assim tão diferentes?

Seguindo o ECMWF (ou o UKMO que está parecido), e na minha opinião a nível global é a run definitiva, independentemente de algumas loucuras que o GFS das 06z ou outros modelos tenham modelado, temos às 72h um depressão entre a Madeira e o continente e uma pequena ciclogénese no Golfo da Biscaia. Esta última é a responsável pela diminuição do frio, cortando o fluxo directo de norte, mas já se sabe que com entradas deste tipo há sempre ciclogéneses secundárias que só são vistas abaixo das 100 h, e que têm localizações preferenciais: ou na Biscaia e cortam frio ou na zona das Baleares e cortam precipitação.






Neste momento já estaria a iso 0 em Bragança. Até ao fim da modelação, 240h, não abandona o nordeste.






Aqui estão os 3 (GFS, UKMO e ECM) de acordo, com alguns desvios pontuais sem significado.

__________________________________________________________________

Às 96 h temos a depressão que estava a SO já no mar de Alborán e uma outra a oeste dos Açores. A diferença é que enquanto UKMO e ECM não dão grande cavamento à depressão da Biscaia, o GFS cava-a muito. Isto vai originar a que o ar frio que vem da Europa se desloque demasiado para noroeste, não entrando frio relevante.











Iso -4 em Bragança, iso 0 a norte do Tejo.






___________________________________________________________________

Às 120 h a ciclogénese que se iniciou na Escócia está situada a norte da Galiza. Na PI o fluxo será de oeste, cortando completamente o caminho do frio continental até à depressão que está a sul dos Açores. É o fim desta depressão. O GFS dirigiu a depressão na Biscaia para França mas o frio vai a caminho de sul alimentando a depressão atlântica. 











Iso 0 em quase todo o país.






________________________________________________________________

Às 144 h ECM e UKMO divergem. O ECM dá claramente mais importância à depressão junto à Galiza, a vinda do Atlântico já está praticamente absorvida. O UKMO tem as duas, e à falta da T850 a partir das 72 h, fica difícil dizer até onde é frio e até onde é tropical. O GFS destaca a depressão atlântica, apesar de manter uma no Cantábrico.
















Estão assim tão diferentes? Pouco, mas são diferenças abissais a nível local.

O ECM põe fluxo de sul, mas as isos mantêm-se baixas, iso 0 a norte do Tejo.






O ECM manteria a iso 0 em Bragança sempre até às 240 h. O GFS abriria o corredor atlântico. Apesar de tudo aposto claramente no ECM e no UKMO. Logo à tarde logo se vê, mas creio que até amanhã de manhã fica clarificado qual destes cenários ocorrerá.


----------



## David sf (24 Nov 2010 às 11:48)

Aurélio disse:


> Cenário irritante o do ECM, senão vejamos:
> - a 60 horas: Na Sexta o GFS dá chuva em todo o sul, e o ECM passa tudo a sul;
> - a 84 horas: No Sábado ainda existe alguma possibilidade de chuva no Algarve segundo o GFS, o ECM nada;
> - a 108 horas: Ambos concordam que estará bom tempo;
> ...



Baseado no ECM:






34 mm numa semana. Não é a brutalidade do GFS, mas não é tempo seco.


----------



## ferreira5 (24 Nov 2010 às 12:15)

David sf disse:


> Baseado no ECM:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Em que site é que posso consultar estes graficos?


----------



## MSantos (24 Nov 2010 às 12:21)

ferreira5 disse:


> Em que site é que posso consultar estes graficos?



Aqui Ferreira

 http://www.meteogroup.co.uk/uk/home...ml?cityID=351X3417&tx_mgcityweatherstatic_pi1[cityIDuse]=351X3417


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Nov 2010 às 12:43)

David sf disse:


> Baseado no ECM:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sim, segue o ECM, mas a parte que tu dizes não é a brutalidade do GFS, eu discordo e quem estava com a brutalidade ontem era o ECM mostrava algo fantástico esse site dava cerca de 200 mm entre 2ª feira e 4ªfeira. Mas tudo depende onde o ECM coloca a depressão e se a chuva passa a sul, ou atinge o Algarve, o Algarve neste momento está entre ter razoável precipitação e ter muita precipitação. 

O modelo Australiano está interessante, o GEM coloca uma depressão com 980 mb a sul do Algarve no Sábado, o NOGAPS mete uma potente depressão a Oeste de Portugal e varre o frio completamente.

Tantos modelos e tanta discordância, o que estão mais parecidos é o ECM e o UKMO.


----------



## stormy (24 Nov 2010 às 12:54)

Sábado, com a depressão a passar entre o golfo de cadiz e o mar de alboran, a massa de ar quente que transporta apenas afectará o Sul, especialmente litoral.
Apesar disso a colisão desse ar quente com o ar frio a norte do tejo causará precipitação, que será grosso modo estratiforme, com a convecção a ficar sobre o mar a sul do Algarve.
Devido ao perfil atmosferico, esta depressão poderia causar fenomenos como chuva gelada ou sleet a cotas medias ( acima dos 600-700m) no centro...isto deve-se á intrusão de uma camada de ar quente, por cima de uma massa de ar frio á superficie vinda de leste...cenario similar ao que chegamos a ter o ano passado..

Bom...Sabado será um dia de chuva estratiforme continua, moderada, especialmente a sul do Tejo, com neve possivel no interior centro.
A convecção ficará a sul do Algarve, inserida na massa de ar tropical.

Na 2f , teremos a chegada de um fluxo perturbado de SW, com uma ciclogenese embebida.
A depressão a N da Galiza deverá estar em decadencia, mas a interacção do ar frio desta com o ar tropical a SW, num ambiente favoravel em altitude, deverá gerar uma depressão a WSW do continente...essa depressão causar chuva e ventos moderados a fortes, assim como ondulação significativa ( atenção á ondulação no Algarve).
A chegada da depressão causará um fenomeno semelhante á da de Sabado, com o ar saturado nos niveis medios a causar freezing rain ou sleet a cotas relativamente baixas, rapidamente revertendo-se a situação aquando da chegada do ar quente.

Como a depressão ficará a SW do ar frio, é provavel que o ar frio actue como um bloqueio, forçando a depressão a entrar pela costa SW, em cavamento devido á forte instabilidade baroclinica...o forte gradiente térmico e dinamica vertical.

O cenário de 2f não deverá ser muito diferente disto:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Após esta depressão, outra ciclogenese perto dos Açores deverá seguir para E, á latitude 40-42ºN, iniciando-se um periodo activo no Atlantico, á medida que a crista em altura se dissipa e o anticiclone na Gronelandia vai para W.
Isto permite a interação da massa de ar polar com a continental...

Prevejo que este periodo activo dure até á 2a semana de dezembro...á medida que se reestablece o equilibrio, com a zonal mais forte e uma NAO neutra.


----------



## lismen (24 Nov 2010 às 16:15)

Mais uma run completamente surpreendente do gfs em termos de precipitaçao para todo o pais dia 29 entrando a parte pior pela zona de Lisboa 






Bem e melhor esperar mais uns 3 ou 4 dias para isto acentar e que cada saida e uma coisa diferente


----------



## Jorge_scp (24 Nov 2010 às 16:20)

lismen disse:


> Mais uma run completamente surpreendente do gfs em termos de precipitaçao para todo o pais dia 29 entrando a parte pior pela zona de Lisboa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esta saída não é muito diferente da anterior... o GFS apenas intensifica ligeiramente a depressão e traduz isso num aumento da precipitação. 

Nesta run, o GFS não cedeu, bem pelo contrário, insiste e intensifica a sua ideia. Vamos ver se é o ECM que cede na sua run das 12z. O derby está ao rubro! Eu estou pelo GFS!

EDIT: O UKMO já mostra a depressão a SW dia 29, embora mais fraca que o GFS. Bom sinal...


----------



## rozzo (24 Nov 2010 às 16:29)

A confirmar-se o cenário que se vai tornando mais definido, da depressão vinda de SW passar 2ª/3ª, trará muito ar quente no seu núcleo, e poderá dar bom nevão no NE, com o frio lá instalado, subindo depois muito a cota antes da sua passagem.
Mas a passagem da frente e o arrefecimento de seguida seriam espectaculares! (Falo em seriam, pois ninguém garante que seja exactamente assim, ainda falta muito..)

Mas caso se venha a confirmar este "puzzle", vejam a espectacular passagem da frente, certamente muito intensa, como mostram as cartas que colocaram antes, e não admira, dado o gradiente térmico brutal:










Aqui está em números a força da frente, em termos de chuva, e de queda abissal da temperatura aos 850hPa e da cota de neve, em apenas 12h!! (para *LISBOA*)
Aliás, a queda da temperatura aos 500hPa é mesmo colossal diria!


----------



## Brigantia (24 Nov 2010 às 16:46)

Mais uma saída e continuam lá as potencialiades para um bom nevão nos locais habituais











A sul o vento muito forte poderá dar que falar...


----------



## Vince (24 Nov 2010 às 16:46)

Continuam bastante bem as saídas, agora num domínio já de alguma racionalidade. Quer o GFS 12z quer o ECMWF 00z tem nos seus parâmetros de neve acumulação a cotas médias no norte do país na 2ªfeira.
E temos uma depressão que pode ser  intensa, para aí 25% do ensemble do GFS mostram uma depressão muito cavada.


----------



## joao henriques (24 Nov 2010 às 16:50)

rozzo disse:


> A confirmar-se o cenário que se vai tornando mais definido, da depressão vinda de SW passar 2ª/3ª, trará muito ar quente no seu núcleo, e poderá dar bom nevão no NE, com o frio lá instalado, subindo depois muito a cota antes da sua passagem.
> Mas a passagem da frente e o arrefecimento de seguida seriam espectaculares! (Falo em seriam, pois ninguém garante que seja exactamente assim, ainda falta muito..)
> 
> Mas caso se venha a confirmar este "puzzle", vejam a espectacular passagem da frente, certamente muito intensa, como mostram as cartas que colocaram antes, e não admira, dado o gradiente térmico brutal:
> ...



a qu horas sai a proxima run?


----------



## Brigantia (24 Nov 2010 às 16:52)

joao henriques disse:


> a qu horas sai a proxima run?



Do GFS a partir das 21:30

Mas ao fim da tarde sai o ECMWF


----------



## joao henriques (24 Nov 2010 às 17:15)

Brigantia disse:


> Do GFS a partir das 21:30
> 
> Mas ao fim da tarde sai o ECMWF


obrigado!julgo que vais ter sorte em a partir de segunda!eu que vou passar o fim-de-semana á guarda nao vou ter sorte nenhuma porque a chuva chega na segunda e em principio neva!acontece sempre isto quando vou á guarda!há alguma possiblidade de nevar já no domingo para matar a cede?
?


----------



## Jorge_scp (24 Nov 2010 às 17:23)

Este cenário para o Algarve até é assustador, nunca tinha visto nada assim no Windguru (GFS):





Este "ventinho" ia causar estragos...


----------



## ecobcg (24 Nov 2010 às 17:39)

Boa tarde,

Relativamente às últimas saidas dos modelos, vou fazer referência, para já, ao previsto para a proxima Sexta-Feira, principalmente para o Sul do pais:





A dois dias de distância, pode-se dizer que a tendência será a de uma Sexta-feira com chuva moderada por aqui, com uns 15mm de acumulação. e que poderá continuar no Sábado de manhã, mas de forma mais fraca.

Quanto aos próximos dias 29 e 30, vou postar para já no tópico das saidas incomuns...pois ainda faltam muitos dias!!


----------



## stormy (24 Nov 2010 às 17:55)

Vince disse:


> Continuam bastante bem as saídas, agora num domínio já de alguma racionalidade. Quer o GFS 12z quer o ECMWF 00z tem nos seus parâmetros de neve acumulação a cotas médias no norte do país na 2ªfeira.
> E temos uma depressão que pode ser  intensa, para aí 25% do ensemble do GFS mostram uma depressão muito cavada.



Parece uma depressão do tipo cold conveyour belt...em que a intrusão fria vinda da Europa  circula á volta dela, forçando o ar Atlantico, numa area de violenta dinamica vertical e frontogenese....dai as precipitações abundantes.
O sector frio, muito facilmente produzirá convecção moderada, sob as zonas costeiras, pois a SST está acima dos 16-17º....
Estão garantidos nevões nas cotas medias e altas do interior norte e centro..principalnmente no pós frontal.

Agora é ir seguindo a evolução deste cenario consoante os multiplos modelos

Aqui um bom site onde explicam-se os fenomenos de ciclogenese deste tipo:
http://apollo.lsc.vsc.edu/classes/met130/notes/chapter12/warm_cold_conveyor.html


----------



## David sf (24 Nov 2010 às 17:59)

Antes de sair o ECM, e ao contrário do que pensava de manhã, olhando as mais recentes actualizações, creio que o modelo europeu vai capitular. Há já muita concordância entre todos os restantes modelos, se bem que os ensembles do ECM de manhã estivessem bem alinhados com a saída principal.

A última saída do GFS põe 75 mm, possivelmente todos sob a forma de neve, em Bragança na próxima semana. Daria perto de 1 metro de neve. Espero que o núcleo da depressão passe um pouco mais a sul ou a leste, assim como estava hoje às 00z no GFS, para haver neve a cotas médias pelo menos na serra de São Mamede. A situação prevista na última saída é potencialmente perigosa no centro e sul, ao nível da precipitação e do vento.


----------



## *Marta* (24 Nov 2010 às 18:12)

Eu só tenho uma coisa a dizer...
A minha máquina fotográfica está pronta!!


----------



## cactus (24 Nov 2010 às 18:50)

Será que ficamos por aqui , ou vai haver mais alteracões..?


----------



## David sf (24 Nov 2010 às 18:58)

cactus disse:


> Será que ficamos por aqui , ou vai haver mais alteracões..?



Vai ter que haver alterações, pois estão os dois modelos mais fiáveis em total desacordo. O ECM mantém-se na sua, se bem que agora já apresente uma depressão cavada a passar rente ao Algarve na Segunda feira, mas nada que se assemelhe ao que mostra o GFS. 

É neste momento IMPOSSÍVEL para qualquer um de nós dizer o que se vai passar a partir de Domingo.


----------



## Jorge_scp (24 Nov 2010 às 19:03)

Para mim, mais um run do ECM, mais uma desilusão... ainda não é desta que este modelo segue o GFS. Cá para mim, ainda vai ser este último a recuar para o cenário do ECM, infelizmente. Os 2 grandes modelos estão bem teimosos, ninguém cede! Continua então o derby com o resultado em aberto...


----------



## stormy (24 Nov 2010 às 19:07)

David sf disse:


> Vai ter que haver alterações, pois estão os dois modelos mais fiáveis em total desacordo. O ECM mantém-se na sua, se bem que agora já apresente uma depressão cavada a passar rente ao Algarve na Segunda feira, mas nada que se assemelhe ao que mostra o GFS.
> 
> É neste momento IMPOSSÍVEL para qualquer um de nós dizer o que se vai passar a partir de Domingo.



Sim..
Domingo é o limite da coerencia, apesar de eu acreditar mais no GFS/UKMO do que no ECMWF, pois o ecm mete um cenário algo volatil
 e até mesmo um pouco absurdo do ponto de vista climatologico.
É mais facil um temporal Atlantico do que um nevão nesta altura...

Bom...apesar de tudo o interior norte e centro será sem duvida acariciado pelo elemento branco...no Sabado, e ( na pior das hipoteses) no pós frontal de 2f.
Neste momento o GFS está com o ensemble a assentar, colocando uma depressão a entrar algures a norte de Sines, trazendo um dia de tempo algo severo na 2f e 3f...frente activa, ventos fortes, ondulação forte e um pós frontal muito instavel, e esse sim, bem capaz de causar nevões razoaveis nas cotas médias do norte e centro


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Nov 2010 às 19:07)

O modelo GFS neste momento está muito perigoso para o Algarve, em termos de vento com rajadas de 110 km/h ou superior, precipitação forte e ondulação de 6 a 8 metros.


----------



## Vince (24 Nov 2010 às 19:07)

A tendência dos últimos 5 dias (10 runs) foi actualizada neste tópico:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/meteor...verificacao-de-modelos-4961-3.html#post241224


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Nov 2010 às 19:08)

Probabilidade de nevadas para Domingo:







Previsão *AUTO* Aemet:


----------



## Charlie Moreira (24 Nov 2010 às 19:19)

boa noite amigos!
tenho vindo a acompanhar com algum entusiasmo esta situaçao,mas ja estive bem mais euforico que hoje as saidas continuam no limiar falar em cotas de neve ainda é cedo!
a minha questao é domingo vou ao encontro da neve e queria uma opinial para onde me devo dirigir nordeste (carrazeda de ansiais ,vila real etc) ou norte (montalegre geres)??

é que nao me apetecia nada ter de pagar as scuts!


----------



## joao henriques (24 Nov 2010 às 19:28)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> boa noite amigos!
> tenho vindo a acompanhar com algum entusiasmo esta situaçao,mas ja estive bem mais euforico que hoje as saidas continuam no limiar falar em cotas de neve ainda é cedo!
> a minha questao é domingo vou ao encontro da neve e queria uma opinial para onde me devo dirigir nordeste (carrazeda de ansiais ,vila real etc) ou norte (montalegre geres)??
> 
> é que nao me apetecia nada ter de pagar as scuts!



quais as hipotezes de nevar este fim-de-semana na guarda?
'?


----------



## PauloSR (24 Nov 2010 às 20:33)

Boa tarde,

Analisando bem, a AEMET tem umas cotas de neve surpreendentes em alguns locais  Cito o exemplo de Ourense onde prevê neve. Sim, Ourense que tem uma altitude de 139 m


----------



## vinc7e (24 Nov 2010 às 20:52)

ThaZouk disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Analisando bem, a AEMET tem umas cotas de neve surpreendentes em alguns locais  Cito o exemplo de Ourense onde prevê neve. Sim, Ourense que tem uma altitude de 139 m



Essa previsão reflecte os modelos de ontem,
Amanha certamente actualizarão essas cotas para valores na ordem dos 500/600m


----------



## PauloSR (24 Nov 2010 às 20:59)

vinc7e disse:


> Essa previsão reflecte os modelos de ontem,
> Amanha certamente actualizarão essas cotas para valores na ordem dos 500/600m



Ah, correcto vinc7e  Mas confesso que queria que fosse verdade


----------



## karkov (24 Nov 2010 às 21:06)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> boa noite amigos!
> tenho vindo a acompanhar com algum entusiasmo esta situaçao,mas ja estive bem mais euforico que hoje as saidas continuam no limiar falar em cotas de neve ainda é cedo!
> a minha questao é domingo vou ao encontro da neve e queria uma opinial para onde me devo dirigir nordeste (carrazeda de ansiais ,vila real etc) ou norte (montalegre geres)??
> 
> é que nao me apetecia nada ter de pagar as scuts!



estou na mesma situação... vou passar o fim de semana fora... estou a acompanhar isto com especial atenção pois quero decidir se marco noite na Albergaria Srª do Espinheiro em Seia ou se no S. Lazaro em Bragança para dar um salto á Sanabria... preferencialmente era em Seia pois durmo a 1000m de altitude!!


----------



## Gerofil (24 Nov 2010 às 21:44)

*Para já alerta laranja para o Arquipélago da Madeira por precipitação moderada a forte, temporariamente muito forte, a partir das 06h00 de amanhã.*


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Nov 2010 às 21:48)

Agora é que notei que o GFS está maluco (Run das 12z acho). Portalegre - 13ºC ás 21h e 5ºC ás 15 na Segunda-Feira.


----------



## Jorge_scp (24 Nov 2010 às 22:23)

O GFS passou-se de vez nesta run das 18z... 

Mete só um pequeno "monstrinho" de 965hPa aqui à nossa porta! Não acredito que seja tão extremo, mas este modelo continua a marcar a sua posição a favor de uma depressão Atlântica. A seguir com atenção...


----------



## ferreira5 (24 Nov 2010 às 22:23)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

O que é que é isto???


----------



## lismen (24 Nov 2010 às 22:27)

Bem eu ja nem sei o que acreditar cada run e uma coisa uma intensificaçao ou diminuição uma mudança de rota se calhar e melhor esperar mesmo mais ate sabado sei la que isto anda um bocado aos devaneios 

Mas mesmo assim não deixa de ser preocupante 965


----------



## Chingula (24 Nov 2010 às 22:31)

http://www.opc.ncep.noaa.gov/shtml/A_96hrbw.gif

Este prognóstico apresentado pela NOAA, é para uma situação meteorológica bastante complicada em termos de temporal de mar, quantidades de precipitação e intensidade do vento...na Madeira no Domingo e, posteriormente, no Continente...com o cavamento da depressão e sua deslocação para Nordeste.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Nov 2010 às 22:33)

GFS igual a sí próprio! Vai tudo pelos ares!

É delírio... Next...


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Nov 2010 às 22:34)

Credo!  Gosto muito de tempo adverso mas espero que isso não se concretize, seria uma coisa extrema em termos de vento (mais de 140 km/h??) e ondulação.
Mas é o GFS no seu melhor. Amanhã já vamos com 930 hPa e um furacão de categoria 5 vão ver. LOL


----------



## ecobcg (24 Nov 2010 às 22:41)

Saida brutal do GFS para a próxima 2.ª e 3.ª Feira!
Vou considerar que é a saida das 18Z, e por isso, não passará de um "pequeno" delírio!

Vamos aguardar pelas próximas runs das 00Z e das 12Z.

Quanto à próxima 6.ª Feira, parace que as coisas se mantêm mais ou menos na mesma. Precipitação na ordem dos 10 a 15mm aqui para o Algarve.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Nov 2010 às 22:43)

*15 FEVEREIRO 1941*


----------



## squidward (24 Nov 2010 às 22:44)

ferreira5 disse:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> O que é que é isto???



.....

Não sei se me rio ou se chore


----------



## martinus (24 Nov 2010 às 22:44)

Quando eu era miúdo, aí por mil e novecentos e setenta e pouco, creio que por esta altura do ano, tivemos uma cena dessas, que a televisão andou nos dias anteriores a avisar que vinha um "ciclone" e a aconselhar medidas de precaução, por causa de telhas e vasos a voar. Na casa onde eu vivia a clarabóia ficou toda partida e caiu em vidros nas escadas. Não sei por que razão agora não pode voltar a acontecer uma cena do género.


----------



## Vince (24 Nov 2010 às 22:45)

O potencial para uma ciclogenese intensa está lá, já foi várias aqui referido o enorme contraste térmico, etc, aparece em bastante membros do ensemble, aparece, desaparece ou alterna entre modelos e runs, portanto o potencial nesta altura estará lá, mas para já não significa que ocorra.


----------



## miguel (24 Nov 2010 às 22:46)

Boas

Não tenho postado devido a grande incerteza nos modelos, mas agora penso que se está a chegar a algum lado e finalmente estão vários modelos de acordo, todo aquele ar frio a 500hpa a entrar pelo Atlântico é tipo uma bomba relógio para a depressão que se desprende a sul dos açores essa depressão quase obrigatoriamente vai ter de curvar para NE onde se encontra mais ar frio e ao absorver esse ar frio vai se dar uma possivel não confirmada ainda ciclogenese explosiva que poderia não ser explosiva se o centro da depressão entrar por Lisboa ou a  Sul desta, caso o centro entre a Norte ou mais a norte ainda então ai sim poderia ser explosiva já que até lá vai sempre cavando mais...falando agora em efeitos concretos tudo depende por onde entra o centro da depressão se ela entrar por Lisboa ou a sul de Lisboa com direcção a NE daria chuvas muito fortes em primeiro lugar para mais tarde com o centro já sobre o N de Espanha injectar ar muito frio de norte com alguma instabilidade e neve a cotas médias e altas...este quanto a mim seria o melhor cenário para quem quer ver neve com alguma fartura a cotas médias... Agora outra possibilidade é a depressão simplesmente cruzar toda a costa e entrar algures na Galiza ou lá perto e sendo assim poderíamos ter um dos maiores temporais das ultimas décadas com principal destaque para o vento e também a chuva mas ai já com menos possibilidade de neve a cotas médias seria o cenário pior para os amantes da neve e o melhor para os amantes de tempo extremo (tempestade)...eu dou a minha opinião fundamentada em algum conhecimento do que vejo nas cartas e penso que se vai passar algo do género que mostra o GFS nesta run  podendo não ser tão extremo assim!! Quinta já se deverá ter mais certezas e ou todos os modelos recuam para encostar ao ECM ou o ECM vai ter de dar o braço a  torcer!! 

Não esquecer também a sexta em todo o sul que vai ser uma sexta de muita chuva!

PS: E foi assim o meu post 7,000


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Nov 2010 às 22:46)

SpiderVV disse:


> Amanhã já vamos com 930 hPa e um furacão de categoria 5 vão ver. LOL



Atenção ao que se diz, uma depressão e um furacão não possuem a mesma génese


----------



## Redfish (24 Nov 2010 às 22:49)

Tenho estado um pouco fora dos ultimos modelos...mas ao ver o GFS fiquei bastante preocupado, caso se confirme as suas previsões vamos ter um temporal daqueles.

Mas ainda é cedo para certezas pois o GFS já nos falhou varias vezes.

Certo é que teremos alguma chuva para sexta com melhoria para Sabado/Domingo e a ter-mos de esperar por novas saidas para podermos ver como irá estar a proxima semana.


----------



## Z13 (24 Nov 2010 às 22:51)

O acumulado previsto para os dias de 2ª, 3ª e 4ª-feira da próxima semana... 

Que era lindo, era!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## stormy (24 Nov 2010 às 22:51)

martinus disse:


> Quando eu era miúdo, aí por mil e novecentos e setenta e pouco, creio que por esta altura do ano, tivemos uma cena dessas, que a televisão andou nos dias anteriores a avisar que vinha um "ciclone" e a aconselhar medidas de precaução, por causa de telhas e vasos a voar. Na casa onde eu vivia a clarabóia ficou toda partida e caiu em vidros nas escadas. Não sei por que razão agora não pode voltar a acontecer uma cena do género.



Tanto pode q talvez vá...o que é dificil é cotas 400, nesta altura..
Novembro é um mês climatologicamente instavel em portugal....a nossa época com maior possibilidades de ocorrencia destes fenomenos vai desde finais de outubro a março....

Os modelos voltaram aos cenarios que metiam há uns dias...excepto o ECMWF e o GEM...de resto, um cenário razoavelmente plausivel, com uma ciclogenese formada pela colisão entre ar muito frio e instavel vindo de N com ar tropical de SW, num ambiente de forte divergencia em altura e um jet intenso a E/NE e WSW...algo muito convidativo a uma ciclogenese desse caracter

Atenção tambem á Madeira, na 6f e Sabado, devido á depressão que tambem afectará o sul do continente, e no domingo, devido á ciclogenese que afectará o continente na 2f e 3f


----------



## Jorge_scp (24 Nov 2010 às 22:54)

Ora bem... depois desta saída estranha do GFS (e assustadora), vale a pena olhar para todos os modelos e fazer o ponto da situação...





























-A favor da depressão Atlântica, com cavamento forte/muito forte: GFS, JMA, NOGAPS, BOM
-Depressão atlântica fraca: UKMO
-Sem depressão Atlântica: ECMWF, GEM

É um modo algo grosseiro de analisar, mas vê-se claramente que o GFS não é o único a mostrar loucuras... apesar disso, está tudo em aberto, naturalmente!


----------



## JoãoDias (24 Nov 2010 às 22:57)

Parece-me é que a última run das 18h do GFS é negativa para os nossos amigos brigantinos, provavelmente grande parte da precipitação na segunda-feira seria em forma de chuva, ao contrário do que era mostrado nas saídas anteriores.


----------



## ecobcg (24 Nov 2010 às 22:59)

Atendendo à volatilidade da situação e às previsões opostas entre GFS e ECM, julgo que a situação só ficará mesmo bem modelada e com todos de acordo, lá para Sexta ou Sábado. Até lá ainda muitas alterações irão (ou não) ocorrer, o que poderá mudar muita coisa... palavra de ordem: AGUARDAR por um consenso entre modelos!


----------



## David sf (24 Nov 2010 às 23:03)

Pessoalmente, e apesar deste última run configurar uma ciclogénese explosiva, acho muito mais perigosa a previsão das 12z com o centro da depressão a fazer landfall em Lisboa. Isto seria um grande temporal... no mar. Por cá vento, chuva mas nada que já não tivéssemos tido, e muito, num passado recente.


----------



## Vince (24 Nov 2010 às 23:04)

Mas o ECMWF também tem a depressão, não é é tão cavada e os gradientes são diferentes.
Faz-me lembrar um pouco a Xynthia de Fevereiro passado, e se se recordam, mesmo na véspera o GFS exagerava 5mb e o ECMWF subestimava 5mb. Mas só amanhã é que vamos baixar das 120 horas, uma altura em que se dão ainda mudanças relevantes.


*ECMWF*








*GFS*


----------



## Jorge_scp (24 Nov 2010 às 23:15)

Vince disse:


> Mas o ECMWF também tem a depressão, não é é tão cavada e os gradientes são diferentes.
> Faz-me lembrar um pouco a Xynthia, e se se recordam, mesmo na véspera o GFS exagerava 5mb e o ECMWF subestimava 5mb. Mas só amanhã é que vamos baixar das 120 horas, uma altura em que se dão ainda mudanças relevantes.



É verdade Vince, mas a depressão que o ECM mostra não me parece a mesma dos outros modelos. Se reparares, o ECM mata a depressão atlântica quando esta passa a sul dos Açores, enquanto os outros modelos a mantêm e depois começam a intensificá-la quando chega à zona da Madeira. É essa a impressão com que fico.

Cumps


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Nov 2010 às 23:44)

Mas tenham atenção, uma coisa apesar do ECM ultimamente não mostrar a depressão tão cavada como o GFS, mas o ECM foi o 1º a mostrar essa depressão cavada a Oeste de Portugal. 

Curiosidade carta do ECM a 20 de Novembro:






O impossível a 10 dias de distância, cada vez ganha mais força nos modelos, vamos seguir com muita atenção, nos próximos dias. A distância varia, mas não está assim tão longe como mostra o GFS hoje.


----------



## Nuno_1010 (24 Nov 2010 às 23:52)

*Re: Análise de Modelos, Previsões e Alertas - Novembro 2010*


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Nov 2010 às 00:03)

Boa noite.
Reina o debate, reina a expectativa, reina a paixão pela meteorologia. _Cheira_ a inverno, e a inverno no seu expoente máximo, altura em que se reúne a "nata" dos _meteo-loucos_ em assuntos tão prosaicos como o modelo A é melhor que o modelo B e vice-versa.
Como muitos dirão: *BRUTAAAAL!* Parecemos milhares, milhões, nestes dias animados pela incerteza do que aí vem.
*Eu sou só mais um...*

Estive a analisar algumas cartas, e apesar de tudo o que se disse aqui, há uma incerteza no ar: não na probabilidade de termos algum tipo de evento mas na intensidade com que ele irá aparecer.
Sendo assim, e pela análise da última saída do GFS, se esta se concretizar (?), parece-me que o epicentro desta depressão no continente será ao longo da costa centro e norte, nomeadamente ao aproximar-se desta última, altura em que o centro barométrico estará na casa dos 965 mb, mesmo ao largo da costa nortenha e galega. Se assim for, ventos muito fortes serão de esperar nestas áreas, bem como precipitações moderadas, por vezes fortes.
Mas esta é apenas a minha leitura e, como leigo que sou,  *recomendo aqueles que dependem de previsões FIÁVEIS que recorram ao IM ao aproximar as datas em causa...*

Cartas do GFS para 29, 30 e 1:

*2ª feira - 00h*





*2ª feira - 18h*





*3ª feira - 00h*





*3ª feira - 18h*





*4ª feira - 00h*





Quanto à possibilidade de queda de neve: parece-me que a melhor altura para neve a cotas médias se dará lá mais para 3ª e 4ª feira com a "injecção" de ar frio proveniente do bordo norte e oeste da depressão, a qual trará uma massa de ar húmida atlântica arrefecida do norte da Europa. Aguaceiros de neve, seria assim o mais provável se esta depressão não fugir muito deste trajecto...


----------



## cova beira (25 Nov 2010 às 00:48)

situação muito dificil de modelar o gfs não o que há-de fazer aquela depressão então poem-se a inventar ainda assim a concretizar-se a run das 18 teríamos um grande nevão a sul da serra de estrela mas apenas por algumas horas, o ecm as 120 horas raramente falha ao contrario do gfs mas nesta altura ainda tudo é possivel 

emsembles continua a haver para todos os gostos


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (25 Nov 2010 às 00:51)

Jorge_scp disse:


> É verdade Vince, mas a depressão que o ECM mostra não me parece a mesma dos outros modelos. Se reparares, o ECM mata a depressão atlântica quando esta passa a sul dos Açores, enquanto os outros modelos a mantêm e depois começam a intensificá-la quando chega à zona da Madeira. É essa a impressão com que fico.
> 
> Cumps



Não percebo porque dizes que o ECM "mata a depressão"... Eu vejo-a lá, e não pode ser outra, eu diria mais que a depressão tende a intensificar na zona da Madeira e estacionar e a ficar mais forte ao largo da península enquanto é alimentada pela massa de ar frio de NE...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (25 Nov 2010 às 01:02)

Para o Algarve o Windguru não está nada simpático....




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## nimboestrato (25 Nov 2010 às 01:23)

"É entrar senhorias ,  a ver o que cá se lavra...", assim reza uma  antiga música do Sérgio Godinho e acrescenta 
" ...sete ratos  ,três enguias e uma cabra abracadabra ..."
Com efeito , já  um pouco de tudo  foi anunciado .Diversos foram já os cenários...Hoje por uns ,ontem por outros. Amanhã, finalmente juntos?
Mas onde? nos 965 hPa bem pertinho de nós e com gradiente de pressão de respeito?
Ou , vigorosa , sem ser extraordinária , vai ser a abordagem, como tantas vezes nesta época tal ocorre?
" É entrar, senhoras e senhores,  neste maravilhoso mundo da incerteza atmosférica . Ocupe já o seu lugar..."

Chegados aqui, longa é a  espera entre cada actualização dos modelos.


----------



## Stinger (25 Nov 2010 às 03:16)

Isto anda a ficar animado anda 

Apouco quase nada de chuva para o norte agora vem um diluvio e no dia que chegar vem nada


----------



## cova beira (25 Nov 2010 às 04:21)

continua o gfs ás voltas com a depressão e a modelar uma boa run para a cova da beira, de furacão passou a quase nada
principal risco continua como tenho dito passar demasiado a sul


----------



## Jorge_scp (25 Nov 2010 às 08:08)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Não percebo porque dizes que o ECM "mata a depressão"... Eu vejo-a lá, e não pode ser outra, eu diria mais que a depressão tende a intensificar na zona da Madeira e estacionar e a ficar mais forte ao largo da península enquanto é alimentada pela massa de ar frio de NE...



Na run das 12z, a depressão que vinha da América desaparecia do mapa por completo, enquanto nos outros modelos é essa depressão que que nos chegaria. A que o ECM mostrava para dia 29 parecia desdobrar-se da pequena depressão que está no golfo da biscaia ou da primeira depressão que vai passar amanhã pelo sul do país.  Foi isso que me pareceu, mas não é fácil de ver devido ao salto temporal demasiado grande nas cartas do ECM.

No entanto, nesta última run das 0z, apesar de ainda não ser muito claro, o ECM parece já originar a depressão de 29 através da que vem da América.

Parece que o resultado final vai ser essa depressão a chegar a Portugal, mas sem o cavamento assustador com que alguns modelos a colocavam.

Cumps


----------



## Snifa (25 Nov 2010 às 08:09)

E nesta run lá se foi a super depressão do GFS ...mas pode voltar a aparecer...contudo este cenário mostrado agora parece-me mais realista e menos extremo...também com esta carta acho que as possibilidades de neve no Norte e Centro( interior) são mais favoráveis pois fica sob um fluxo mais frio de E/NE... a questão é se vai haver precipitação ou não nestas zonas....no Centro acredito mas no Norte onde estará mais frio.......vamos aguardar...está tudo muito incerto ainda...


----------



## godzila (25 Nov 2010 às 08:37)

isto sim são imagens de sonho
só resta é saber, isto será verdade!?.


----------



## Mix (25 Nov 2010 às 09:24)

Boas.. 

O freemeteo voltou a baixar as temperaturas para 2ª. 3ª e 4ª feira, dando neve para muitos locais, ate' pouco habituais,não descartando o dia de domingo tambem para umas eventuais surpresas..  

Durante esses 3 dias haveram surpresas, se tudo se mantiver assim.. 

Penso que todas as capitais de distrito do interior, para norte de portalegre, incluindo portalegre, vai ter umas surpresas.. Não acham ?


----------



## VILA REAL (25 Nov 2010 às 09:59)

Agora, o meteograma do gfs tirou a precipitação para Vila Real 
Será que a cidade não vai ser pintada de branco? O freemeteo até já meteu tempestade de neve para aqui na segunda e neve contínua de segunda a quarta... mas umas vezes acerta e muitas vezes... não.


----------



## ferreira5 (25 Nov 2010 às 10:03)

Para já continua bem optimista o AEMET paraesta localidade a 30 Km a Leste de Bragança!


http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades/trabazos-49606


----------



## Vince (25 Nov 2010 às 10:03)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Na run das 12z, a depressão que vinha da América desaparecia do mapa por completo, enquanto nos outros modelos é essa depressão que que nos chegaria. A que o ECM mostrava para dia 29 parecia desdobrar-se da pequena depressão que está no golfo da biscaia ou da primeira depressão que vai passar amanhã pelo sul do país.  Foi isso que me pareceu, mas não é fácil de ver devido ao salto temporal demasiado grande nas cartas do ECM.
> 
> No entanto, nesta última run das 0z, apesar de ainda não ser muito claro, o ECM parece já originar a depressão de 29 através da que vem da América.
> 
> Parece que o resultado final vai ser essa depressão a chegar a Portugal, mas sem o cavamento assustador com que alguns modelos a colocavam.



Sim, no ECMWF não é fácil de ver, mas como hoje o GFS está um pouco mais parecido com o ECM de ontem, estive a analisar melhor e penso que o que falávamos ontem já é mais fácil de perceber, penso ter a ver com o seguinte:


Cartas de ontem do ECMWF 12z:






No ECMWF a depressão original de sudoeste passava um pouco mais a sul (Algarve) enquanto no GFS 18z a mesma se metia mais a norte na "boca do lobo", a zona onde se dá a curva do Jet dando-se uma ciclogenese explosiva. 

No caso do ECMWF a depressão inicial escapava a essa zona, formando-se um novo nucleo depressionário na zona em que o Jet curva e se dá a saída para a esquerda (Left Exit region), eventualmente acabando por absorver a inicial alongando tudo numa zona de baixas pressões, daí aquele gradiente isobárico bastante alargado para sudeste no ECM.

De facto o precursor  dos níveis baixos não era a mesma depressão, embora esse nucleo depressionário do ECM e a ciclogenese explosiva do GFS tivessem exactamente a mesma origem, a zona onde se dá a curva do Jet impulsionado pela erupção fria para sul. A diferença entre um e outro é que num caso o Jet cavava a depressão inicial e no outro formava um novo núcleo.

Diferença do Jet entre o GFS de ontem 18z e o de hoje 00z, com a anotação de onde está localizada a depressão original na superfície






Dar-se ou não dar uma ciclogenese mais violenta terá então a ver com o timing e posição com que a depressão se encontre com a curva do Jet.


----------



## rozzo (25 Nov 2010 às 10:29)

Vai ser mesmo até à última..
Vejam a enorme diferença de temperaturas aos 850hPa e cotas em Lisboa p.ex, entre as saídas das 00h e 06h do GFS.
Por um pequeno desvio da posição do núcleo quente da depressão vinda de SW, a depressão ou cava brutalmente e trás muito mais ar quente, ou não cava muito e "suga" imenso ar frio. Por uma "unha negra".
Portanto a indecisão vai estar mesmo até muito em cima da hora podem ter certeza!


----------



## squidward (25 Nov 2010 às 10:39)

Isto anda tudo muito incerto, ontem o GFS apontava uma tempestade de chuva e ventos fortes e hoje pelos vistos já amenizou a "coisa", ao que parece voltou a acentuar o frio, pois o Freemeteo já mete de novo Saraiva/Sleet para estes lados, coisa que ontem tinha retirado por completo.


----------



## rozzo (25 Nov 2010 às 10:53)

squidward disse:


> Isto anda tudo muito incerto, ontem o GFS apontava uma tempestade de chuva e ventos fortes e hoje pelos vistos já amenizou a "coisa", ao que parece voltou a acentuar o frio, pois o Freemeteo já mete de novo Saraiva/Sleet para estes lados, coisa que ontem tinha retirado por completo.



Será a das 00h ainda essa, quando actualizar com a saída das 06h, tira tudo de novo


----------



## Vince (25 Nov 2010 às 10:54)

squidward disse:


> Isto anda tudo muito incerto, ontem o GFS apontava uma tempestade de chuva e ventos fortes e hoje pelos vistos já amenizou a "coisa", ao que parece voltou a acentuar o frio, pois o Freemeteo já mete de novo Saraiva/Sleet para estes lados, coisa que ontem tinha retirado por completo.



E vai mudar novamente em breve que a run do GFS das 6z alterou novamente. Como o rozzo disse mais acima, está tudo em aberto e vai ficar em aberto muito tempo ainda, pois quem tente perceber todas as variáveis em jogo facilmente compreende que muita coisa diferente pode suceder.




Esta imagem da temperatura aos 850hpa ilustra bem as diferenças entre meras runs do mesmo modelo, do efeito da posição da depressão e intensidade da mesma:


GFS saída 00z






GFS saída 06z


----------



## godzila (25 Nov 2010 às 11:07)

esta saida do gfs aruinou por completo o seu sonho com o elemento branco
isto assim não dá, andão mais de uma samana a prometer neve depois a faltarem 5 dias tirão todo o frio a 850hpa


----------



## Lousano (25 Nov 2010 às 11:21)

godzila disse:


> esta saida do gfs aruinou por completo o seu sonho com o elemento branco
> isto assim não dá, andão mais de uma samana a prometer neve depois a faltarem 5 dias tirão todo o frio a 850hpa



Existe outro problema para a zona centro.

Ou existe frio, ou precipitação.

Repara na previsão da Foreca para a Lousã.
E a pouca precipitação que aparece é devido à serra, ou seja, no vale nem essa existiria.


----------



## squidward (25 Nov 2010 às 11:29)

rozzo disse:


> Será a das 00h ainda essa, quando actualizar com a saída das 06h, tira tudo de novo



Sim confirmei agora (o Meteociel não estava a funcionar quando postei) voltou a varrer o frio e acentuar a depressão. Mas assustador é  o cenário do GEFS....950 hpa


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Nov 2010 às 11:41)

Para o Algarve, se o Foreca e o meteogroup seguem o ECM porquê esta discrepância enorme na precipitação? 

Meteogroup (previsão para Olhão)







Foreca (previsão para Olhão)






Olhando aos mapas do ECM no site do IM o 2º site é mais fiável e segue o ECM, agora o outro não sei o que segue?


----------



## vitamos (25 Nov 2010 às 11:52)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Olhando aos mapas do ECM no site do IM o 2º site é mais fiável e segue o ECM, agora o outro não sei o que segue?



Eu só recentemente comecei a ver o Foreca e parece-me relativamente acertado mas... também não fiando.

Ou seja a tal questão que já aqui foi falada muitas vezes. Estes sites de previsão (freemeteo's, accuweather's, etc, etc...) não são uma fonte fiável de informação. E não o são porque? Porque fazem recolha de dados em todo o globo e usam modelos globais para o fazer. Resultado disto, possíveis incoerências de coordenadas, dados mal calculados, observações locais feitas por proximidade, etc...

O que não quer dizer que não sejam usados como referência com os devidos propósitos e precauções (exemplo: Eu uso o Foreca para ter uma ideia da precipitação prevista pelo ECM, uma vez que não tenho acesso a esses dados em meteogramas. Mas olho sempre com as devidas reservas).

Sem saber e puramente especulando, pode eventualmente o 1º site que apresentaste ter as coordenadas de Olhão mal calculadas...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Nov 2010 às 12:25)

este nosso I.M! da isto pa domingo!!!
Previsão para Domingo, 28 de Novembro de 2010

Continuação de tempo frio, com céu pouco nublado, temporariamente
com períodos de maior nebulosidade nas regiões do litoral a norte
do Cabo da Roca, onde poderão ocorrer aguaceiros fracos.
Vento fraco a moderado (inferior a 25 km/h) do quadrante norte,
soprando temporariamente forte (25 a 45 km/h) de noroeste nas
terras altas.
Formação de geada nas regiões do interior.

o AEMET! DA COTA 300 PARA GALIZA E 90% DE PROB DE CHUVA!

8 OU 80??


----------



## AnDré (25 Nov 2010 às 12:31)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> este nosso I.M! da isto pa domingo!!!
> Previsão para Domingo, 28 de Novembro de 2010
> 
> Continuação de tempo frio, com céu pouco nublado, temporariamente
> ...



Se eles regem as suas previsões a partir do modelo europeu, é normal que a previsão assim seja.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Nov 2010 às 12:40)

AnDré disse:


> Se eles regem as suas previsões a partir do modelo europeu, é normal que a previsão assim seja.



Obrigado pela explicaçao!
é realmente ontem estave prevista chuva aqui para o norte e esta madrugada desaparece tudo! :S espero que voltem a colocar mas a esta distancia o mais certo e termos um domingo solarengo!


----------



## Snifa (25 Nov 2010 às 13:22)

NOTA DO IM:

*Temperaturas baixas no continente*

2010-11-25 (IM)

O estado do tempo em Portugal continental, até dia 28, será condicionado pela acção conjunta de um anticiclone localizado na Islândia e que se estende em crista até à Peninsula Ibérica, que transporta na sua circulação uma massa de ar frio, e por uma depressão centrada actualmente a Noroeste da Madeira e que desloca lentamente para Sueste.

De acordo com o Centro de Previsão do IM, esta massa de ar frio afectará sobretudo as regiões do Norte e do Centro, com previsão de temperaturas baixas. Na região do Sul, devido à previsão de ocorrência de precipitação, partir do fim do dia de amanhã, as temperaturas não serão tão baixas. 

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/media/notici...edia/noticias/textos/tmin_baixas_nov2010.html


----------



## David sf (25 Nov 2010 às 13:44)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Para o Algarve, se o Foreca e o meteogroup seguem o ECM porquê esta discrepância enorme na precipitação?
> 
> 
> Olhando aos mapas do ECM no site do IM o 2º site é mais fiável e segue o ECM, agora o outro não sei o que segue?



Pode haver problemas com a conversão das unidades inglesas para SI. Mas tenho visto que costuma corresponder. A ver se fico atento.


----------



## Veterano (25 Nov 2010 às 14:01)

O IM actualizou a mínima de amanhã para Bragança: -6.

  Nem no Inverno me recordo de uma mínima declarada na véspera assim tão baixa...


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Nov 2010 às 14:07)

Boa tarde

Como seria de esperar, mesmo com alguma distância temporal, os modelos lá vão dando alguns dados agora mais "assertivos", ou seja, uma informação mais concreta e até menos "explosiva"...

Em relação ao padrão esperado para dias 29 e 30, na AEMET, o modelo CEPPM mostra que do "quase" nada aparece a tal depressão mesmo encostada ao Norte de Portugal, o que se se confirmar nos dará algum vento e chuva por vezes fortes.











Nós cá estaremos para saber a verdade dos factos, e para comentar os desvarios, ou não, com que fomos brindados nos últimos tempos pelos nossos "amigos" modelos meteorológicos.


----------



## ppereira (25 Nov 2010 às 15:19)

será a run das 12h00 que nos vai deixar sem muitas dúvidas?
espero que sim para marcar uma viagem até "à terra dos meus avós" e matar saudade da neve

em tempos de crise como este nevar até é bom para a economia local...são turistas de ocasião...e o interior está a precisar deles


----------



## vitamos (25 Nov 2010 às 15:41)

Aristocrata disse:


> Em relação ao padrão esperado para dias 29 e 30, na AEMET, *o modelo CEPPM* mostra que do "quase" nada aparece a tal depressão mesmo encostada ao Norte de Portugal, o que se se confirmar nos dará algum vento e chuva por vezes fortes.



Apenas para esclarecer de forma a não haver dúvidas, que o CEPPM é nem mais nem menos que o nosso "muito falado" ECMWF. A sigla CEPPM corresponde ás iniciais do modelo em Espanhol


----------



## SocioMeteo (25 Nov 2010 às 15:49)

Veterano disse:


> O IM actualizou a mínima de amanhã para Bragança: -6.
> 
> Nem no Inverno me recordo de uma mínima declarada na véspera assim tão baixa...



Claro que já... alias todos os anos existem minimas declaradas com esses valores para a cidade de Bragança a memoria metereologica pode ser tolerada a nivel de senso comum mas por pessoas que se interessam por estes fenomenos acaba por ser menos desculpavel... 
A anos que neva todos os anos por exemplo na cidade do Fundão e todos os anos os populares e os meios comunicação dizem que o fenomeno é sempre o unico dos ultimos 15 anos.... isto é só um exemplo entre muitos...
Espera-nos um ano com temperatura media anual mais baixa que os ultimos anos e mais com valores de percipitação elevados... 

Cumps


----------



## ppereira (25 Nov 2010 às 16:16)

este gfs ....segunda e terça vamos desaparecer no meio de um dilúvio.
a neve...fica para a próxima


----------



## ferreira5 (25 Nov 2010 às 16:26)

ppereira disse:


> este gfs ....segunda e terça vamos desaparecer no meio de um dilúvio.
> a neve...fica para a próxima



Com este cenário verei neve em Bragança!


----------



## SocioMeteo (25 Nov 2010 às 16:26)

ppereira disse:


> este gfs ....segunda e terça vamos desaparecer no meio de um dilúvio.
> a neve...fica para a próxima



http://www.windguru.cz/pt/index.php?sc=48935
parece-me que os valores de temperatura vão-se manter bem baixos a Norte do sistema Montejunto-Estrela e em simultaneo com a ocorrencia de percipitação no sul é que na segunda as temperaturas irão subir para valores acima dos 13º graus... logo acho bem possivel a queda de neve a Norte e centro do pais mesmo em algumas cotas baixas principalmente nos distritos de Aveiro,Porto,Braga,Vila Real ou Viana do Castelo... mas vamos esperar para ver...


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Nov 2010 às 16:28)

O que me está a preocupar agora é o vento, será  até agora 50 km/h de vento médio, é o que me dá o GFS. Mas na próxima actualização temo que vá aumentar. Se houver ciclogénese então é o caos.

Mas depende da posição da depressão ainda.


----------



## SocioMeteo (25 Nov 2010 às 16:34)

http://www.euroweather.net/english/forecast/city_LPPR

Para Segunda preve-se um valor de percipitação de 7,3mm para a cidade do Porto e a temperatura a estabilizar nos 4º graus??? lol no interior do distrito do Porto por exemplo em Baião ou outras localidades como Amarante a manter-se estes valores irá nevar sem sombra de duvidas... no sul é que a temperatura irá subir com muita pena minha....


----------



## ppereira (25 Nov 2010 às 16:36)

ferreira5 disse:


> Com este cenário verei neve em Bragança!



sim também me parece muito provável, 
mas quando disse fica para a próxima é porque a chuva irá derreter tudo no final de segunda / início de terça e o que resta já não é tão significativo (pelo menos para mim). 
queria ver um nevão de 1 m 
mas isso parece, por agora, pouco provável


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Nov 2010 às 16:37)

vitamos disse:


> Apenas para esclarecer de forma a não haver dúvidas, que o CEPPM é nem mais nem menos que o nosso "muito falado" ECMWF. A sigla CEPPM corresponde ás iniciais do modelo em Espanhol



Quando coloquei o post ia precisamente colocar a dúvida sobre que modelo seria este, mas esqueci-me...apesar de ser graficamente diferente das imagens de outros sítios, a colocação das isóbaras parecia-me aproximada às que foram sendo colocadas do ECM - mas sem certezas sobre qual seria a sua origem - agora já sei! Obrigado Sempre a aprender...


----------



## stormy (25 Nov 2010 às 16:38)

Bom...uma ciclogenese deste tipo, sustentada por varios modelos e por uma dinamica atmosferica favoravel, é um cenario que se vai consolidando..

Um fenomeno destes causaria varios perigos, vento, neve ( cotas medias no pós), chuva ( talvez trovoada) e vento...
Impressionantes as cartas de dinamica vertical nos 700hpa...que favorecem a ocorrencia de downbursts..

Há que seguir os modelos com afinco, á medida que entramos nas 72-96h


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Nov 2010 às 16:45)

SocioMeteo disse:


> http://www.euroweather.net/english/forecast/city_LPPR
> 
> Para Segunda preve-se um valor de percipitação de 7,3mm para a cidade do Porto e a temperatura a estabilizar nos 4º graus??? lol no interior do distrito do Porto por exemplo em Baião ou outras localidades como Amarante a manter-se estes valores irá nevar sem sombra de duvidas... no sul é que a temperatura irá subir com muita pena minha....



Não acredito que neve nesses dias a cotas inferiores a 600\700 metros nesta região litoral. Mesmo que haja precipitação falta-nos o frio de Janeiro ou Fevereiro. Apesar de tudo a porta não está fechada para uma raridade dessas mas há que ser realista.
E a precipitação vai sempre depender da zona de entrada da depressão. Se for muito a sul difícil será ter precipitação; se muito a norte, mais precipitação mas mais influência oceânica teremos por aqui e assim menor a probabilidade de nevar.
A altura em que acredito mais será no pós-frontal. Com a entrada de ar frio e húmido pelo noroeste as probabilidades aumentam, uma vez que o ar frio do norte da Europa irá circundar a depressão no seu bordo norte e oeste e entrará na península. Agora o difícil é modelar e prever exactamente o que acontecerá.
São muitos "ses" ainda.


----------



## Veterano (25 Nov 2010 às 16:53)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Claro que já... alias todos os anos existem minimas declaradas com esses valores para a cidade de Bragança a memoria metereologica pode ser tolerada a nivel de senso comum mas por pessoas que se interessam por estes fenomenos acaba por ser menos desculpavel...



  A frequência com que o IM na *véspera* do evento aponta para este nível de temperatura, na minha memória, é muito escassa.

  Não estou a falar das previsões automáticas, é claro.

  De qualquer forma, de saudar a iniciativa do IM, a verificar-se fez bem em alertar.

  Seja como for, os espanhóis estão mais comedidos: a AEmet "apenas" aponta para Puebla de Sanabria uma mínima de -3 para amanhã.

  A ver vamos...


----------



## SocioMeteo (25 Nov 2010 às 16:56)

Veterano disse:


> A frequência com que o IM na *véspera* do evento aponta para este nível de temperatura, na minha memória, é muito escassa.
> 
> Não estou a falar das previsões automáticas, é claro.
> 
> ...



Sim não me refiro a nivel de previsões mas valores de -6º graus em Bragança não são uma raridade nem incomuns acontecem todos os anos ou quase todos os anos e Invernos.... a nivel de previsões penso que 1 ou 2 dias por ano elas apontam para esses valores...


----------



## vitamos (25 Nov 2010 às 16:58)

Aristocrata disse:


> Não acredito que neve nesses dias a cotas inferiores a 600\700 metros nesta região litoral. Mesmo que haja precipitação falta-nos o frio de Janeiro ou Fevereiro. Apesar de tudo a porta não está fechada para uma raridade dessas mas há que ser realista.
> E a precipitação vai sempre depender da zona de entrada da depressão. Se for muito a sul difícil será ter precipitação; se muito a norte, mais precipitação mas mais influência oceânica teremos por aqui e assim menor a probabilidade de nevar.
> A altura em que acredito mais será no pós-frontal. Com a entrada de ar frio e húmido pelo noroeste as probabilidades aumentam, uma vez que o ar frio do norte da Europa irá circundar a depressão no seu bordo norte e oeste e entrará na península. Agora o difícil é modelar e prever exactamente o que acontecerá.
> São muitos "ses" ainda.



Sem dúvida...

Segundo a configuração sinóptica desta run do GFS a cota andaria na madrugada de 2ª  pelos 900m na zona do Porto elevando-se rapidamente durante o dia até próximo dos 3000 metros, para depois no pós frontal cair novamente e, aí sim, poder cair alguma neve a cotas médias.

Se na elevação da cota na entrada da depressão ainda existe alguma discrepância entre run's com o valor de qualquer forma a elevar-se acima de 1000m, quanto ao instante inicial este tem andado sempre nesse valor próximo dos 900 metros. Daí que a esperança de neve a cotas mais baixas estar a ficar cada vez mais remetida para o pós frontal, a não ser que haja qualquer tipo de precipitação pré frontal no fim de semana. Algo que já apareceu vestigialmente em algumas run's... mas que tem desaparecido nas últimas saídas completamente.


----------



## SocioMeteo (25 Nov 2010 às 17:09)

vitamos disse:


> Sem dúvida...
> 
> Segundo a configuração sinóptica desta run do GFS a cota andaria na madrugada de 2ª  pelos 900m na zona do Porto elevando-se rapidamente durante o dia até próximo dos 3000 metros, para depois no pós frontal cair novamente e, aí sim, poder cair alguma neve a cotas médias.
> 
> Se na elevação da cota na entrada da depressão ainda existe alguma discrepância entre run's com o valor de qualquer forma a elevar-se acima de 1000m, quanto ao instante inicial este tem andado sempre nesse valor próximo dos 900 metros. Daí que a esperança de neve a cotas mais baixas estar a ficar cada vez mais remetida para o pós frontal, a não ser que haja qualquer tipo de precipitação pré frontal no fim de semana. Algo que já apareceu vestigialmente em algumas run's... mas que tem desaparecido nas últimas saídas completamente.



Mas já viram isto:

http://www.windguru.cz/pt/index.php?sc=48935

é interessante chuva forte intensa temperaturas de 4º,5º Graus por exemplo para Moledo no distrito de Viana... como será em e altitudes mais elevadas???


----------



## AnDré (25 Nov 2010 às 17:14)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Mas já viram isto:
> 
> http://www.windguru.cz/pt/index.php?sc=48935
> 
> é interessante chuva forte intensa temperaturas de 4º,5º Graus por exemplo para Moledo no distrito de Viana... como será em e altitudes mais elevadas???



SocioMeteo, até podes ter -5ºC à superfície, que se não tiveres frio em altitude, não nevará.


----------



## rozzo (25 Nov 2010 às 17:18)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Mas já viram isto:
> 
> http://www.windguru.cz/pt/index.php?sc=48935
> 
> é interessante chuva forte intensa temperaturas de 4º,5º Graus por exemplo para Moledo no distrito de Viana... como será em e altitudes mais elevadas???



Será agreste.
Mas não esquecer que está a entrar ar quente, por cima do ar frio instalado, e consequente inversão. Por isso as temperaturas baixas à superfície são enganadoras quanto ao frio em níveis mais altos e cota de neve.

*VIANA DO CASTELO*




2ª-feira ao fim do dia está mais frio à superfície que aos 1000m por exemplo.

Seja como for, estamos a falar ainda de uma situação longe, e incerta, e também por outro lado sabemos que a malha larga destes modelos não gere totalmente bem a interacção entre frio instalado e ar quente a vir do mar neste tipo de sistemas, levando a não prever resistência do frio e interecção com a frente, com cotas abaixo do esperado pelos modelos. Já vimos isto o ano passado várias vezes, por isso cotas baixas (no início dos inícios da chegada da frente) não digo totalmente impossível, mas difícil, pelo já referido atrás.


----------



## stormy (25 Nov 2010 às 17:26)

rozzo disse:


> Será agreste.
> Mas não esquecer que está a entrar ar quente, por cima do ar frio instalado, e consequente inversão. Por isso as temperaturas baixas à superfície são enganadoras quanto ao frio em níveis mais altos e cota de neve.
> 
> *VIANA DO CASTELO*
> ...



Em principio será uma frente oclusa muito activa..seguida de um pós frontal interessante, esse sim, com possibiliades de trovoadas na costa e neve nas cotas medias


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Nov 2010 às 17:44)

Esta run das 12 está muito mas mesmo muito perigosa para o Algarve. Atenção que o WIndguru para Faro coloca ventos com rajadas de 119 km/h, e todos sabemos que quando os modelos colocam 119km/h, as rajadas podem ser superiores a isso, de facto, esta run aumentou também a precipitação, a ondulação prevista é de 7 metros, neste momento, o cenário no Algarve é para acompanhar a situação, mas de run para run, tem vindo a aumentar e não a diminuir.


----------



## Jorge_scp (25 Nov 2010 às 17:52)

Para surpresa minha, quando chego a casa esta tarde, vejo que o GFS voltou a colocar um cenário bastante extremo, ao contrário do que modelava de manhã.

Além disso, ao olhar para os outros modelos, vi que o GEM e o UKMO colocaram na última run o cenário da depressão, deixando agora o ECMWF sozinho na sua previsão mais "soft". Apesar de , como já foi dito, não poder haver certezas devido ao tal "pequeno pormenor" que pode alterar tudo, a balança está a pender cada vez mais para que o GFS vem mostrando há dias, tornando-o favorito na "vitória" final no derby contra o ECMWF!

Agora, será que na run das 12z o ECMWF se irá dar por vencido, ou lutará até ao fim pela vitória? Às vezes, quem tanto luta, por vezes consegue vencer...


----------



## Redfish (25 Nov 2010 às 18:04)

Realmente há muito tempo que não via o Windguru com previsão baseada no modelo GFS prever ventos superior a 115 Km para o Algarve.

A tendencia deve ser para suavizar os modelos mas a recente saida é bastante preocupante...


----------



## Vince (25 Nov 2010 às 18:11)

No interior é perfeitamente razoável que neve a cotas médias ou mesmo baixas com a primeira precipitação antes da enxurrada de ar quente em altura, ou que ocorra chuva gelada (freezing rain) como sucedeu várias vezes no passado Inverno, passando depois a chuva. Mas no litoral sabemos que isso é altamente improvável com este padrão, no litoral só se for no pós frontal quando a depressão passar na Biscaia e o sector frio entra pela noroeste do país.

Mas ainda é prematura falar disto, pois não sabemos de que modo as coisas se vão processar, já foi mostrado com imagens que a depressão ser mais ou menos intensa, passar mais ou menos a sul, a oeste ou leste, tem enormes implicações quer na intensidade quer na localização do tal arrasto de ar quente para cima do frio.

Esta animação ajuda a perceber:


----------



## Vince (25 Nov 2010 às 18:11)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Esta run das 12 está muito mas mesmo muito perigosa para o Algarve. Atenção que o WIndguru para Faro coloca ventos com rajadas de 119 km/h, e todos sabemos que quando os modelos colocam 119km/h, as rajadas podem ser superiores a isso, de facto, esta run aumentou também a precipitação, a ondulação prevista é de 7 metros, neste momento, o cenário no Algarve é para acompanhar a situação, mas de run para run, tem vindo a aumentar e não a diminuir.



Sim. esta saída está bastante feia, não só para o Algarve. Em termos de vento é a mais radical até agora. As terras altas seria muito extremo nalgumas zonas, mas vamos acompanhando com calma, é apenas um cenário para já.


*Vento aos 850hPa, sensivelmente 1150/1250m dados os baixos valores de geopotencial conforme a proximidade ao centro*


----------



## frederico (25 Nov 2010 às 18:12)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Esta run das 12 está muito mas mesmo muito perigosa para o Algarve. Atenção que o WIndguru para Faro coloca ventos com rajadas de 119 km/h, e todos sabemos que quando os modelos colocam 119km/h, as rajadas podem ser superiores a isso, de facto, esta run aumentou também a precipitação, a ondulação prevista é de 7 metros, neste momento, o cenário no Algarve é para acompanhar a situação, mas de run para run, tem vindo a aumentar e não a diminuir.



Se esse cenário vier a ocorrer, lá se vão mais umas casas na Ria Formosa.


----------



## ppereira (25 Nov 2010 às 18:21)

Vince disse:


> Sim. esta saída está bastante feia, não só para o Algarve. Em termos de vento é a mais radical até agora. As terras altas seria muito extremo nalgumas zonas, mas vamos acompanhando com calma, é apenas um cenário para já.
> 
> 
> *Vento aos 850hPa, sensivelmente 1150/1250m dados os baixos valores de geopotencial conforme a proximidade ao centro*




onde posso aceder a essas imagens? 
obg


----------



## Paulo H (25 Nov 2010 às 18:34)

Vince disse:


> No interior é perfeitamente razoável que neve a cotas médias ou mesmo baixas com a primeira precipitação antes da enxurrada de ar quente em altura, ou que ocorra chuva gelada (freezing rain) como sucedeu várias vezes no passado Inverno, passando depois a chuva. Mas no litoral sabemos que isso é altamente improvável com este padrão, no litoral só se for no pós frontal.
> 
> ]



Lembro-me do ano passado, ocorreu algo semelhante num dia de Dezembro em Castelo Branco. O frio estava instalado e aproximava-se uma frente com ar quente e humido, no entanto, permitiu que nevasse uns 2 min, passando a chuva gelada uns 10min, e por fim chuva com as temperaturas e a %HR a subir progressivamente!

Mas lá está, o frio já estava instalado e já eram 8h/9h da noite quando começou a precipitação.

Poderá ocorrer novamente o evento, mas mais propício às regiões do interior (baixa %HR) com algum frio instalado. Mas a cotas acima dos 600m, passando logo a chuva.


----------



## Jorge_scp (25 Nov 2010 às 18:39)

Finalmente há acordo entre os grandes modelos: ECMWF segue GFS!

Ganha forma a possibilidade de termos um forte temporal nos dias 29/30.


----------



## frederico (25 Nov 2010 às 18:43)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Finalmente há acordo entre os grandes modelos: ECMWF segue GFS!
> 
> Ganha forma a possibilidade de termos um forte temporal nos dias 29/30.



Eu não vejo é grande acordo quanto à quantidade de precipitação do evento deste fim-de-semana, no sul do país. O GFS coloca a precipitação até ao Alto Alentejo, o Hirlam põe tudo a passar ao lado, a sul do Algarve, rumo à Andaluzia e a Marrocos, e o ECMWF está algures entre o GFS e o Hirlam. 

Na última década, os algarvios viram várias vezes a precipitação a passar ao lado, no mar, rumo ao Estreito de Gibraltar, esperemos que tal não se repita.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Nov 2010 às 18:52)

A MeteoGalicia (GFS) parece pelo menos por enquanto não dar muito crédito a esta hipotética situação...
http://agalegainfo.crtvg.es/videos/?emi=11230&corte=2010-11-25&hora=09:03:32&canle=tvg1


----------



## Jorge_scp (25 Nov 2010 às 18:56)

frederico disse:


> Eu não vejo é grande acordo quanto à quantidade de precipitação do evento deste fim-de-semana, no sul do país. O GFS coloca a precipitação até ao Alto Alentejo, o Hirlam põe tudo a passar ao lado, a sul do Algarve, rumo à Andaluzia e a Marrocos, e o ECMWF está algures entre o GFS e o Hirlam.
> 
> Na última década, os algarvios viram várias vezes a precipitação a passar ao lado, no mar, rumo ao Estreito de Gibraltar, esperemos que tal não se repita.



Não olhei para outputs de precipitação do ECMWF e do Hirlam... mas sinceramente parece-me que desta vez a chuva não vai fugir ao Algarve, e em quantidades bem consideráveis.

Pelo menos, o ECMWF já tem uma sinóptica bem mais semelhante aos outros modelos de maior escala, que dão muita chuva no Algarve.


----------



## irpsit (25 Nov 2010 às 18:57)

SocioMeteo com entradas de depressões aqui em Viena de sudoeste, eu já tive -3ºC em plena tarde e chovia sem qualquer floco. Isto porque em altitude o ar estava bastante mais quente. E com ventos secos de nordeste e entradas polares já vi nevar com 5ºC (baixa humidade relativa). 

A entrada que vocês vão ter é "oceânica",não é boa para neve, mesmo com frio já previamente instalado, pois o ar entrará quente em altitude.
É muito mais fácil nevar em Portugal (cotas baixas) se tivermos uma entrada polar, isto é precedente de norte, exactamente como está a acontecer agora no Reino Unido, e da mesma forma que ocorreu na última nevada no Porto e Braga em Janeiro de 2009. Nesse dia, as nuvens vinham do norte.

Em suma, nevar depende de:

1) temperatura à superfície 
2) temperatura em altitude (associada ao tipo de "entrada" atmosférica)
3) humidade relativa (humidade baixa, possibilita neve a temperaturas ainda positivas)
4) presença de nuvens!





AnDré disse:


> SocioMeteo, até podes ter -5ºC à superfície, que se não tiveres frio em altitude, não nevará.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (25 Nov 2010 às 19:07)

Eu vajo a situação cada vez mais gravosa para todo o país, mas com principal incidencia no Algarve... Com ventos dessa ordem a Ria Formosa vai deixar de ser Formosa... Já para não falar de outras zonas do Algarve....

Outra questão que me lembrei agora.... Com uma baixa pressão desta ordem há grande possibilidade de nas horas de maré alta esta ser ainda mais alta... Havendo uma elevação das águas do Mar por baixa pressão e com a ajuda de ventos muito fortes e favorávais... O que pode levar a graves problemas nas Ilhas da Ria e em quase toda a linha costeira... Estou certo não estou???


----------



## Stinger (25 Nov 2010 às 19:08)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Eu vajo a situação cada vez mais gravosa para todo o país, mas com principal incidencia no Algarve... Com ventos dessa ordem a Ria Formosa vai deixar de ser Formosa... Já para não falar de outras zonas do Algarve....
> 
> Outra questão que me lembrei agora.... Com uma baixa pressão desta ordem há grande possibilidade de nas horas de maré alta esta ser ainda mais alta... Havendo uma elevação das águas do Mar por baixa pressão e com a ajuda de ventos muito fortes e favorávais... O que pode levar a graves problemas nas Ilhas da Ria e em quase toda a linha costeira... Estou certo não estou???



Isso aconteceu na inglaterra , em que com as baixas pressoes o nivel do mar aumentou consideravelmente e alagou kms a dentro


----------



## Jorge_scp (25 Nov 2010 às 19:11)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Eu vajo a situação cada vez mais gravosa para todo o país, mas com principal incidencia no Algarve... Com ventos dessa ordem a Ria Formosa vai deixar de ser Formosa... Já para não falar de outras zonas do Algarve....
> 
> Outra questão que me lembrei agora.... Com uma baixa pressão desta ordem há grande possibilidade de nas horas de maré alta esta ser ainda mais alta... Havendo uma elevação das águas do Mar por baixa pressão e com a ajuda de ventos muito fortes e favorávais... O que pode levar a graves problemas nas Ilhas da Ria e em quase toda a linha costeira... Estou certo não estou???



Certo, é a chamada maré de tempestade. Um abaixamento de 30 hPa causa um aumento de aproximadamente 30 cm no nível do mar, acentuado pelo empilhamento de água junto à costa devido aos ventos muito fortes. A isto se junta a ondulação.

Só não acho a situação assim tão preocupante pois a maré não terá grande amplitude. Mesmo assim, há que ter muito cuidado, caso se concretize este cenário.


----------



## frederico (25 Nov 2010 às 19:19)

Segundo o COAMPS, o sotavento algarvio poderia ter mais de 40 mm este fim-de-semana.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Nov 2010 às 19:40)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Eu vajo a situação cada vez mais gravosa para todo o país, mas com principal incidencia no Algarve... Com ventos dessa ordem a Ria Formosa vai deixar de ser Formosa... Já para não falar de outras zonas do Algarve....
> 
> Outra questão que me lembrei agora.... Com uma baixa pressão desta ordem há grande possibilidade de nas horas de maré alta esta ser ainda mais alta... Havendo uma elevação das águas do Mar por baixa pressão e com a ajuda de ventos muito fortes e favorávais... O que pode levar a graves problemas nas Ilhas da Ria e em quase toda a linha costeira... Estou certo não estou???



Já vai quase 12 anos em que no dia 31 de Dezembro de 1998, ventos de 150 km/h atingiram o Algarve, nesse dia a zona ribeirinha de Olhão ficou interdita devido ao alagamento da Avenida 5 de Outubro a Ria entrou em restaurantes e nos mercados municipais. As ilhas que podem sofrer mais com este temporal será a Ilha do Farol e a Praia de Faro, já que na Ilha da Fuzeta, não existe lá nada.


----------



## bewild (25 Nov 2010 às 19:42)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Mas já viram isto:
> 
> http://www.windguru.cz/pt/index.php?sc=48935
> 
> é interessante chuva forte intensa temperaturas de 4º,5º Graus por exemplo para Moledo no distrito de Viana... como será em e altitudes mais elevadas???



No máximo o que poderia ocorrer trata-se de freezing rain mas mesmo esta situação é dificil...


----------



## frederico (25 Nov 2010 às 19:43)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Já vai quase 12 anos em que no dia 31 de Dezembro de 1998, ventos de 150 km/h atingiram o Algarve, nesse dia a zona ribeirinha de Olhão ficou interdita devido ao alagamento da Avenida 5 de Outubro a Ria entrou em restaurantes e nos mercados municipais. As ilhas que podem sofrer mais com este temporal será a Ilha do Farol e a Praia de Faro, já que na Ilha da Fuzeta, não existe lá nada.



Eu aposto mais na Ilha de Faro e na zona de Cacela Velha.


----------



## Vince (25 Nov 2010 às 19:43)

A fronteira mantém-se ténue, se agora parece ter havido grande convergência nas saídas das 12z, é preciso não esquecer que isso mesmo tinha acontecido (excepção NGP) na saída desta madrugada, mas de sinal contrário, para não ocorrer ciclogenese violenta. Não me surpreenderia nada que continuemos a ver flip-flops nos próximos dias, mas o potencial está lá.


Comparativo 5 modelos, entre as 00z e 12z de hoje:


----------



## Norther (25 Nov 2010 às 20:06)

Vince disse:


> A fronteira mantém-se ténue, se agora parece ter havido grande convergência nas saídas das 12z, é preciso não esquecer que isso mesmo tinha acontecido (excepção NGP) na saída desta madrugada, mas de sinal contrário, para não ocorrer ciclogenese violenta. Não me surpreenderia nada que continuemos a ver flip-flops nos próximos dias, mas o potencial está lá.
> 
> 
> Comparativo 5 modelos, entre as 00z e 12z de hoje:



Olá a todos, sou novo neste forum apesar de o seguir a bastante tempo.
Em relação á depressão de segunda feira acho que não vai ter aquela rota, penso que deve entrar mais a sul e logo não ter aquele cavamento todo, acho q o gfs vai mudar nas próximas runs, mas amanha será praticamente definida


----------



## Stinger (25 Nov 2010 às 21:00)

Quando as proximas run's ?

Precisavamos de mais frio para o elemento branco né?


----------



## cova beira (25 Nov 2010 às 21:13)

Stinger disse:


> Quando as proximas run's ?
> 
> Precisavamos de mais frio para o elemento branco né?



com esta iso -2 não será preciso mais para todo o interior norte centro ter um nevão, a manter-se assim os modelos aposto numa cota de 400 metros durante madrugada e manha aqui na região, muito importante e decisivo vai ser o timing de entrada da depressão excelente seria de madrugada como está previsto







chamada de atenção para o gfs e run de controle muito exagerado em relação á media dos emsembles


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Nov 2010 às 21:16)

Como sempre Monica Lopez muito bem na La1 de TVE, explicando tudo...

Ela chama a atenção para 2ª Feira com uma depressão a entrar pelo SUL de Espanha, mas reconhece a dificuldade em prever o tempo deste dia, continua tudo em aberto.


----------



## Aurélio (25 Nov 2010 às 21:24)

Stinger disse:


> Quando as proximas run's ?
> 
> Precisavamos de mais frio para o elemento branco né?



Se a precipitação entrar de madrugada haverá certamente muita neve a Norte e Centro .....
Acho que esta depressão ainda vai surpreender muita gente a Norte e Centro no que á precipitação em forma de neve diz respeito .....
Poderá não cair durante o dia mas á noite cairá certamente ..... eu apostaria sem olhar a dados a partir dos 600 metros e porque não 400 metros em Bragança (interior Transmontano)

Contudo apesar de nesta ultima run parecerem ter concordado todos eu ainda acredito que teremos mudanças, e relativamente á precipitação aí não tenho dúvidas ...
O vento dependerá imenso do local por onde passar a depressão ....
Muita atenção ao estado do mar caso haja cavamento da depressão ....

Nesta run todos os modelos parecem apontar cerca do meio de Segunda com a depressão a apontar em direcção a Lisboa...
Esta depressão parece poder ter (não confirmado ainda) dois picos de precipitação algo intensa, que seria Segunda de manhã e depois com a passagem da frente na Terça de madrugada ou Segunda ao final do dia .......

mas sinceramente já vi runs com mais precipitação do que esta run das 12 do GFS (pelo menos na sua fase inicial) e que neste momento parece não atingir tanto tempo como se chegou a temer a região da Madeira...

No GFS cheguei a ver precipitação forte desde Domingo ao meio dia até terça ao meio dia .... mas claro os modelos estão sempre a mudar e neste momento a tendencia é para Madeira seja fortemente atingida entre Domingo e Segunda com dois periodos ...
O Continente desde Madrugada de Segunda com a passagem da depressão e Terça de madrugada com a passagem da depressão


----------



## Aurélio (25 Nov 2010 às 21:26)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Como sempre Monica Lopez muito bem na La1 de TVE, explicando tudo...
> 
> Ela chama a atenção para 2ª Feira com uma depressão a entrar pelo SUL de Espanha, mas reconhece a dificuldade em prever o tempo deste dia, continua tudo em aberto.



Pelo sul de Espanha entrada de acordo com a run das 00h do ECM, salvo erro ...
Acho que a sua entrada aí está muito indeterminado ....
Recordo que Segunda ainda está a 5 dias, e muita coisa ainda pode mudar ... e pequenos km podem fazer toda a diferença ... !!


----------



## Agreste (25 Nov 2010 às 21:38)

Interessantes serão também os valores da pressão atmosférica. Qualquer coisa próximo dos 980mb aqui em Faro será já histórico...


----------



## AnDré (25 Nov 2010 às 21:57)

Aurélio disse:


> mas sinceramente já vi runs com mais precipitação do que esta run das 12 do GFS (pelo menos na sua fase inicial) e que neste momento parece não atingir tanto tempo como se chegou a temer a região da Madeira...



Não é de todo verdade essa tua última afirmação, Aurélio.
No Funchal caíram 70mm até às 18h. (Dados das synops).
Das 19h às 20h caíram 20mm.
Das 20h às 21h, mais 15mm.
O que já dá mais de 100mm hoje.

Mais em: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Novembro 2010


----------



## Vince (25 Nov 2010 às 22:03)

Aurélio disse:


> Se a precipitação entrar de madrugada haverá certamente muita neve a Norte e Centro .....
> Acho que esta depressão ainda vai surpreender muita gente a Norte e Centro no que á precipitação em forma de neve diz respeito .....
> Poderá não cair durante o dia mas á noite cairá certamente ..... eu apostaria sem olhar a dados a partir dos 600 metros e porque não 400 metros em Bragança (interior Transmontano)



Referindo-me explicitamente à run das 12z do GFS, não é esse _timing_ inicial que está previsto, a precipitação apenas chegaria no final da madrugada/início da manhã de 2ªfeira ao interior norte/centro.
Basta analisar uma sondagem, neste exemplo para o interior norte, algures entre Penadono e Moimenta da Beira aos 700 metros







Segunda-feira:
06z: provável início da precipitação em forma de neve
09z: queda de neve
12z: água neve ou eventual freezing-rain em locais que se mantenham bastante frios na superfície, o que a esta hora talvez já seja difícil
15z: passava a chuva até ao dia seguinte

Posteriormente haverá a outra fase, pós frontal na 3ªfeira, já com outro figurino, com cotas relativamente baixas no norte do país, mas com precipitação mais incerta.
Obviamente que o descrito é apenas para esta run do GFS e mudará.


----------



## Aurélio (25 Nov 2010 às 22:03)

AnDré disse:


> Não é de todo verdade essa tua última afirmação, Aurélio.
> No Funchal caíram 70mm até às 18h. (Dados das synops).
> Das 19h às 20h caíram 20mm.
> Das 20h às 21h, mais 15mm.
> O que já dá mais de 100mm hoje.



Ah André, desculpa não me expressei bem ou não entenderam bem ..... estava falando exclusivamente da próxima depressão ... que ainda não está bem definida (aquela de Domingo) se bem que neste momento existe ali uma linha que se forma no Domingo que me parece bem perigosa para a Madeira....
E claro que os modelos nunca conseguem ver bem a precipitação que cai ......


----------



## ferreira5 (25 Nov 2010 às 22:09)

eu por mim podia ficar assim como está a sair na run das 18 do GFS.!


----------



## cova beira (25 Nov 2010 às 22:12)

ferreira5 disse:


> eu por mim podia ficar assim como está a sair na run das 18 do GFS.!




excelente run mais moderada e com muita neve no centro e norte


----------



## Aurélio (25 Nov 2010 às 22:12)

Vince disse:


> Referindo-me explicitamente à run das 12z do GFS, não é esse _timing_ inicial que está previsto, a precipitação apenas chegaria no final da madrugada/início da manhã de 2ªfeira ao interior norte/centro.
> Basta analisar uma sondagem, neste exemplo para o interior norte, algures entre Penadono e Moimenta da Beira aos 700 metros
> 
> 
> ...



A depressão vai avançar a uma velocidade estonteante, e no GFS vejo precipitação eventualmente fraca supostamente ás 06h, que é o que se passa entre as 00h e as 06h, e então pressupus, que nevasse/chovesse a partir de umas 4 da manhã ... (De Madrugada portanto)

Estou surpreendido com a quantidade de chuva que ocorreu hoje na Madeira, aí está os modelos de meso-escala tem nestas situações bem mais acerto e novamente o IM é o mais fiável, ao dar precipitação temporariamente muito forte e assim deverá continuar até Segunda na Madeira ....
100 mm até ao momento é notável


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Nov 2010 às 22:18)

A Run das 18Z melhorou bastante a hipótese de abundante queda de neve no Interior do país e quanto mais ao norte melhor! Pelo menos assim me parece!
As temperaturas a 850hpa no Norte parecem aguentar-se mais e a entrada do ar frio pos frontal parece antecipar-se!

Continua generosa para os Algarvios que tanta água pedem.

Aguardemos os emsembles... 

Os dados estão lançados!


----------



## AnDré (25 Nov 2010 às 22:20)

Aurélio disse:


> Ah André, desculpa não me expressei bem ou não entenderam bem ..... estava falando exclusivamente da próxima depressão ... que ainda não está bem definida (aquela de Domingo) se bem que neste momento existe ali uma linha que se forma no Domingo que me parece bem perigosa para a Madeira....
> E claro que os modelos nunca conseguem ver bem a precipitação que cai ......



Certo. Pensei que falavas da depressão que hoje afecta a Madeira.

Quanto à run das 18z do GFS, aponta para um acordar branco, na 2ªfeira, em praticamente toda a região do interior norte e centro, seguida de uma valente rega de "sul a norte". 

A única coisa que mudava na run, era carregar um pouco mais no frio, e traze-lo um pouco mais para sul.


----------



## joao henriques (25 Nov 2010 às 22:27)

AnDré disse:


> Certo. Pensei que falavas da depressão que hoje afecta a Madeira.
> 
> Quanto à run das 18z do GFS, aponta para um acordar branco, na 2ªfeira, em praticamente toda a região do interior norte e centro, seguida de uma valente rega de "sul a norte".
> 
> A única coisa que mudava na run, era carregar um pouco mais no frio, e traze-lo um pouco mais para sul.



sera possivel aluma agua neve para o ribatejo?


e para a serra de montejunto?











''


----------



## lismen (25 Nov 2010 às 22:29)

Qual e a possibilidade de haver agua neve pela região de Lisboa?


----------



## David sf (25 Nov 2010 às 22:39)

Se a configuração da depressão não se alterar muito e fizer landfall perto de Lisboa com 980 mbar, tal qual tem a última run do GFS e do ECM, as seguintes regiões podem ter, na Segunda de manhã, uma ou duas horas de queda de neve: 

-Serra de São Mamede;
-Interior a norte do Tejo;
-Litoral a norte do Douro.

Sei que vai parecer ousado, mas eu diria que a norte do Douro, interior e litoral, pode cair a qualquer cota. Vento de leste e iso -2 ao nascer do dia é cota 0. Mas é preciso que corra TUDO bem.

Neste momento estão em aberto duas alternativas. Ou a que referi em cima ou uma ciclogénese explosiva com pressões muito baixas, que percorreria a costa portuguesa, passaria na Galiza e dirigia-se para França pela costa cantábrica.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Nov 2010 às 22:44)

Se nevar em S. Mamede, Portalegre deve ter água-neve.


----------



## Jota 21 (25 Nov 2010 às 22:45)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Já vai quase 12 anos em que no dia 31 de Dezembro de 1998, ventos de 150 km/h atingiram o Algarve, nesse dia a zona ribeirinha de Olhão ficou interdita devido ao alagamento da Avenida 5 de Outubro a Ria entrou em restaurantes e nos mercados municipais. As ilhas que podem sofrer mais com este temporal será a Ilha do Farol e a Praia de Faro, já que na Ilha da Fuzeta, não existe lá nada.



 Eu passei a noite de 30 para 31 na Ilha do Farol. Essa manhã de 31 foi inacreditável. Foi a minha experiência mais radical a nível meteorológico. Não costumo recear o mau tempo, mas naquele dia, isolado numa ilha, posso dizer que tive algum medo...
 Espero que não se repita assim tão forte, chuva  e vento, sim, mas nada de exageros.


----------



## Aurélio (25 Nov 2010 às 22:46)

AnDré disse:


> A única coisa que mudava na run, era carregar um pouco mais no frio, e traze-lo um pouco mais para sul.



Sim claro cerca das 10h da manhã fazia barreira ali no Rio Tejo e não deixava a depressão avançar para Norte. Assim ficava o Norte e Centro com a onda de frio e alguma chuva/neve, e aquilo que mostrava o GFS no Algarve ás 06h da manhã ficava ali a patinar durante dois dias .... realmente era de sonho, tanto era que eu depois acordava ...


----------



## white_wolf (25 Nov 2010 às 22:46)

Pelo que tenho visto e analisado o queda de neve  não está posta d lado na madrugada de 2f ou manha no norte, a qql cota. Para o Porto, vila nova de Gaia, há essa possibilidade?? Pode parecer meio absurdo falar nisso, tão perto do mar a 2km nem tanto, mas se pode nevar em Lisboa, porque não cá no Porto!  

Saudações... e desculpem o absurdo... mas gosto da neve


----------



## Aurélio (25 Nov 2010 às 22:51)

Jota 21 disse:


> Eu passei a noite de 30 para 31 na Ilha do Farol. Essa manhã de 31 foi inacreditável. Foi a minha experiência mais radical a nível meteorológico. Não costumo recear o mau tempo, mas naquele dia, isolado numa ilha, posso dizer que tive algum medo...
> Espero que não se repita assim tão forte, chuva  e vento, sim, mas nada de exageros.



Se na Ilha do Farol é assim imagino na Ilha de Faro, era de morrer de medo ...

Grande destaque para o vento aqui no sul do país, vento muito forte de Sul..

O IM na previsão a 10 dias aqui para Faro indica Chuva com 80% de Domingo , Segunda e terça e Terça com vento muito forte de Sul 

Porque este  perguntam voçês??
Simplesmente acho estranho darem chuva para Domingo (os modelos numéricos indicam um final de dia ou noite) e Segunda tudo bem entendo, mas depois Terça -- vento muito forte de sul, não era para ser na Segunda ...

Enfim achei curioso, e sei que são somente dados computacionais ...

Já agora qual a velocidade máxima de ventos neste momento previstos aqui para Faro ?????


----------



## PAIM2010 (25 Nov 2010 às 22:58)

pelo que vejo estou de acordo , por exemplo a temperatura vai rondar 1.2c a 4.6 e muita precipitação...


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Nov 2010 às 22:58)

Aurélio disse:


> Já agora qual a velocidade máxima de ventos neste momento previstos aqui para Faro ?????


O GFS vai com rajadas de 106 km/h Segunda-Feira.


----------



## ferreira5 (25 Nov 2010 às 23:02)

Bem, segundo a minha experiência "in loco" penso que esta situação é bastante favorável à queda de neve em Bragança uma vez que normalmente é o último local a ser a abandonado pela  Iso 0º, já em relação a certas localidades do centro Ex; (Loriga) esta configuração é desfavorável devido à sua orientação..e isso verificou-se no ano transacto, todas as depressões que entravam por sudoeste resultavam em cotas altas no centro e médias  no extremo Nordeste Transmontano.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Nov 2010 às 23:05)

Espreitando os ensembles a próxima semana poderá ser surpreendente, com chance neve nas terras altas do Norte só interrompida entre a tarde de 2ª Feira e a manhã de 3ª com muita chuva abaixo dos 1100m aproximadamente... acima desta cota (Montalegre no limiar) poderá ser tudo neve...

Se estiver a ler mal os gráficos, alertem.


----------



## ferreira5 (25 Nov 2010 às 23:09)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Espreitando os ensembles a próxima semana poderá ser surpreendente, com chance neve nas terras altas do Norte só interrompida entre a tarde de 2ª Feira e a manhã de 3ª com muita chuva abaixo dos 1100m aproximadamente... acima desta cota (Montalegre no limiar) poderá ser tudo neve...
> 
> Se estiver a ler mal os gráficos, alertem.



Em Montalegre vai ser uma festa ! Para não falar em Bouça dos Homens que aí sim deve ser um daqueles nevões!
!


----------



## David sf (25 Nov 2010 às 23:09)

white_wolf disse:


> Pelo que tenho visto e analisado o queda de neve  não está posta d lado na madrugada de 2f ou manha no norte, a qql cota. Para o Porto, vila nova de Gaia, há essa possibilidade?? Pode parecer meio absurdo falar nisso, tão perto do mar a 2km nem tanto, mas se pode nevar em Lisboa, porque não cá no Porto!
> 
> Saudações... e desculpem o absurdo... mas gosto da neve



Pela run das 18z do GFS há um grande gradiente térmico. Temos a iso -2 a norte do Douro, mais ou menos o que tínhamos a 10 de Janeiro deste ano. Quando refiro queda de neve digo uns flocos sem acumulação logo seguidos de forte precipitação líquida assim que entrar o ar mais quente em altura.


----------



## David sf (25 Nov 2010 às 23:11)

Aurélio disse:


> Se na Ilha do Farol é assim imagino na Ilha de Faro, era de morrer de medo ...
> 
> Grande destaque para o vento aqui no sul do país, vento muito forte de Sul..
> 
> ...



Se chover mais de 1 mm entre as 23 e as 24, o que é muito possível, já conta como precipitação no Domingo.


----------



## frederico (25 Nov 2010 às 23:11)

Aurélio disse:


> Se na Ilha do Farol é assim imagino na Ilha de Faro, era de morrer de medo ...
> 
> Grande destaque para o vento aqui no sul do país, vento muito forte de Sul..
> 
> ...



Posso estar enganado, mas a Ilha de Faro ainda poderá ter o mesmo destino da Armação da Abóbora, em Cabanas de Tavira. Todas aquelas construções em cima da duna primária...


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Nov 2010 às 23:11)

Aurélio disse:


> Se na Ilha do Farol é assim imagino na Ilha de Faro, era de morrer de medo ...
> 
> Grande destaque para o vento aqui no sul do país, vento muito forte de Sul..
> 
> ...



Neste momento é de 105km/h segundo este site: http://www.windguru.cz/pt/index.php?sc=48973, o vento tem dois picos de intensidade um na madrugada e início da manhã de 2ªfeira e outro ao final da tarde.


----------



## jPdF (25 Nov 2010 às 23:13)

ferreira5 disse:


> (...) e isso verificou-se no ano transacto, todas as depressões que entravam por sudoeste resultavam em cotas altas no centro e médias  no extremo Nordeste Transmontano.



Ferreira tenho de discordar contigo, na zona de Proença-a-Nova e Castelo Branco (400msnm - Beira Baixa Sul) nevou acumulando em certos casos entre 15 e 20 cm enquanto em Loriga (750 msnm - Serra da Estrela) e zonas em encostas viradas a Sul nem água neve tiveram!


----------



## Paulo H (25 Nov 2010 às 23:15)

ferreira5 disse:


> Bem, segundo a minha experiência "in loco" penso que esta situação é bastante favorável à queda de neve em Bragança uma vez que normalmente é o último local a ser a abandonado pela  Iso 0º, já em relação a certas localidades do centro Ex; (Loriga) esta configuração é desfavorável devido à sua orientação..e isso verificou-se no ano transacto, todas as depressões que entravam por sudoeste resultavam em cotas altas no centro e médias  no extremo Nordeste Transmontano.



Não concordo com tudo, Ferreira5!

Bragança é e será sempre local propício nestas condições, dado que as iso descem sempre de NE para SW do território, local quase sempre com frio pré-instalado!  Digamos que de norte para sul, são pelo menos 100m por cada terço do território, independentemente das depressoes virem de sul ou de norte!

Também concordo em relação a Loriga, pela sua orientação, vê as suas temperaturas manterem-se mais alto que o esperado quando as depressoes vêm de SW.

Mas repara que existem outras tantas localidades opostas à orientação de loriga e seia, é por exemplo mais propício à Covilhã atingir temperaturas mais baixas nesta situação! Portanto não é por essa razão que cai neve no norte a cotas médias e no resto a cotas altas. A razão prende-se com as iso, e localmente prende-se com a orientação onde a localidade se situa! Concordas?


----------



## ferreira5 (25 Nov 2010 às 23:16)

jPdF disse:


> Ferreira tenho de discordar contigo, na zona de Proença-a-Nova e Castelo Branco (400msnm - Beira Baixa Sul) nevou acumulando em certos casos entre 15 e 20 cm enquanto em Loriga (750 msnm - Serra da Estrela) e zonas em encostas viradas a Sul nem água neve tiveram!



Pois por isso é que eu disse "em certas localidades" e referi a questão da orientação e por acaso referi a Loriga...por isso acho que estamos de acordo!


----------



## ferreira5 (25 Nov 2010 às 23:18)

Paulo H disse:


> Não concordo com tudo, Ferreira5!
> 
> Bragança é e será sempre local propício nestas condições, dado que as iso descem sempre de NE para SW do território, local quase sempre com frio pré-instalado!  Digamos que de norte para sul, são pelo menos 100m por cada terço do território, independentemente das depressoes virem de sul ou de norte!
> 
> ...



Concordo plenamente!


----------



## Paulo H (25 Nov 2010 às 23:18)

jPdF disse:


> Ferreira tenho de discordar contigo, na zona de Proença-a-Nova e Castelo Branco (400msnm - Beira Baixa Sul) nevou acumulando em certos casos entre 15 e 20 cm enquanto em Loriga (750 msnm - Serra da Estrela) e zonas em encostas viradas a Sul nem água neve tiveram!



Correcto, era exactamente isso que queria dizer!


----------



## RMira (25 Nov 2010 às 23:20)

Boas noites,

Só para rirmos um pouco 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ferreira5 (25 Nov 2010 às 23:22)

mirones disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> Só para rirmos um pouco
> 
> ...



Não acho piada nenhuma...não aparece aí  Bragança!!!


----------



## lismen (25 Nov 2010 às 23:23)

Não e por nada mas ja e a segunda vez que metem a zona de lisboa com neve


----------



## Tempo (25 Nov 2010 às 23:25)

Ainda sonho com o dia 29 de Janeiro de 2006, neve..................


----------



## RMira (25 Nov 2010 às 23:25)

ferreira5 disse:


> Não acho piada nenhuma...não aparece aí  Bragança!!!



Vem na próxima hora  

Aqui é democrática, chega para todos


----------



## lismen (25 Nov 2010 às 23:27)

Tempo disse:


> Ainda sonho com o dia 29 de Janeiro de 2006, neve..................



Que belo dia foi esse


----------



## cactus (25 Nov 2010 às 23:40)

ferreira5 disse:


> Não acho piada nenhuma...não aparece aí  Bragança!!!



Não era inedito


----------



## Tempo (25 Nov 2010 às 23:45)

Onde se pode ver mapas com o vapor de água?


----------



## stormy (26 Nov 2010 às 00:30)

Tempo disse:


> Onde se pode ver mapas com o vapor de água?



http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/natl/flash-wv.html


----------



## squidward (26 Nov 2010 às 00:48)

Esse mapa de neve só pode ser mentira, não acredito nisso e para mais nesta altura do ano, se fosse em Janeiro ou Fevereiro acreditava plenamente e mesmo assim...


----------



## ELJICUATRO (26 Nov 2010 às 01:11)

ferreira5 disse:


> Não acho piada nenhuma...não aparece aí  Bragança!!!



Também não aparece aí a zona de Vieira Do Minho (Serra Da Cabreira c/ os seus 1255m no topo "Talefe"). Acredito que o elemento Branco vai aparecer Segunda-Feira de madrugada e manhã se houver precipitação a partir dos 800m tal como aconteceu o ano passado quase na mesma altura "29Nov2009" quando passei por lá e filmei:


----------



## nimboestrato (26 Nov 2010 às 04:26)

Hoje acordei com os pés na travesseira e a cara ao fundo da cama.
Achei estranho mas mal sabia o que o dia me reservava.
Levantei-me,  abri logo uma cerveja e desatei a escrever , a ler, a internetar e ver TV. 
Antes de me dar a fome para o jantar ainda houve tempo para relaxar no piano.
Depois com a tarde excepcionalmente  livre  resolvi caminhar ,não sem antes 
cumprir algumas tarefas habituais.
Depressa vem o almoço que quase sempre é ligeiro 
mas que desta vez era de todo conveniente que assim o fosse, 
 já que tinha decidido que esta manhã não poderia adiar mais umas limpezas cá no burgo.
Com o cansaço que estas tarefas exigiram , assim que tomei o pequeno almoço, deu-me o "quebranto" e fui dormir.

Com tanta circulação ao contrário da normal ,
com tanto leste e nordeste do continente para o Atlântico  que está para chegar ,
com 1050 hPa na Gronelândia e 980 aqui,com tanta inversão da normalidade,
com tanta expectativa  depositada em  tão  rara configuração que às nossas
latitudes desperta,
não  admira agora,  este meu  agitado acordar...
Das insónias das próximas noites falaremos depois...


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (26 Nov 2010 às 05:38)

nimboestrato disse:


> Hoje acordei com os pés na travesseira e a cara ao fundo da cama.
> Achei estranho mas mal sabia o que o dia me reservava.
> Levantei-me,  abri logo uma cerveja e desatei a escrever , a ler, a internetar e ver TV.
> Antes de me dar a fome para o jantar ainda houve tempo para relaxar no piano.
> ...



Não sei por que, mas na 2ª feira de manha 
Muita gente vai bater palmas de contente…
Eheheh
-jf-


----------



## Lousano (26 Nov 2010 às 08:25)

JOÃO FONSECA disse:


> Não sei por que, mas na 2ª feira de manha
> Muita gente vai bater palmas de contente…
> Eheheh
> -jf-



Da facto:

A precipitação chega a uma hora favorável







A temperatura em altura ainda negativa






Vento forte de SE, que trás o frio em altura da serra da Lousã






Não vi já este filme no dia 10 de Janeiro?


----------



## Snifa (26 Nov 2010 às 08:57)

Sim de facto faz lembrar o 10 de janeiro passado...quando nevou aqui no Porto, na altura uma frente entrou pelo SW  e ainda encontrou ISO´s 0 , nevou bastante com flocos bem grandes, claro que sem acumulação...mas foi um acordar de  dia memorável e inesperado, na altura se não estou em erro a minha estação andava pelos 2ºc/2.5ºc positivos e nevou...esta situação vista agora pelo GFS é semelhante....a frente poderá encontrar iso´s ainda baixas...e os ventos de trajecto mais continental E/ESE ajudam à manutenção do frio...portanto é perfeitamente possível que neve, não digo aqui mais ao nivel do mar pois é difícil... mas alguns Km para o interior sim, e mais ainda em Trás-os-Montes...quando comecarem a cair as 1ªs chuvas da frente, e o ar ainda estiver muito frio..é favorável também que na madrugada de segunda feira o céu esteja limpo para permitir descidas mais acentuadas da temperatura, e assim a frente quando chegar encontrar mais frio instalado à superfície para ajudar A nevar...veremos se as peças do puzzle se vão encaixar favoravelmente...


----------



## ecobcg (26 Nov 2010 às 09:09)

Bom dia,

Esta run das 00Z do GFS parece um pouco mais soft aqui para o Algarve, com um pouquinho menos de precipitação e vento, relativamente às runs de ontem. Continua, ainda assim, a ser um belo evento em perspectiva.

Vamos lá ver as próximas runs, principalmente a das 12Z.


----------



## RMira (26 Nov 2010 às 09:22)

Há uma coisa que me intriga nos ensembles, reparem na quantidade de membros que coloca iso's inferiores a 0 na zona de Lisboa na madrugada de Domingo para Segunda 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Thomar (26 Nov 2010 às 09:54)

mirones disse:


> Há uma coisa que me intriga nos ensembles, reparem na quantidade de membros que coloca iso's inferiores a 0 na zona de Lisboa na madrugada de Domingo para Segunda



Bom dia. *mirones* Iso 0 a 850hpa não significa neve ao nível do mar...
_"850 hPa – Valor de pressão atmosférica que em média corresponde aos 1500m de altitude."_


----------



## RMira (26 Nov 2010 às 09:58)

Thomar disse:


> Bom dia. *mirones* Iso 0 a 850hpa não significa neve ao nível do mar...
> _"850 hPa – Valor de pressão atmosférica que em média corresponde aos 1500m de altitude."_



Sim, eu sei. Esses 1500m são depois relativos...não nos podemos esquecer que estaremos com uma depressão centrada muito próximo da costa fazendo baixar significativamente esse valor...

Apenas o referi para outras zonas mais a norte...quanto mais o frio em altura vier a Sul mais provável será de mais a Norte surgirem precipitações sobre a forma de neve a cotas mais baixas que as inicialmente previstas.

De notar que as run's do GFS apontam que a iso 0 saida do limite do Tejo para norte a partir do inicio da noite de Domingo, ao passo que muitos membros apostam numa saída mais tardia.

Desde o inicio que tenho andado céptico quanto às possibilidades aqui referidas, quer pelo pouco frio ainda instalado por ser Novembro que por ser a primeira entrada fria do ano...mas é um bom sinal para o Inverno que aí vem


----------



## cova beira (26 Nov 2010 às 10:09)

agora é que o gfs tirou uma run à seria, reparem que bastou deslocar o centro depressionario alguns km para este e passamos a ter uma segunda quase só com neve aqui no interior


----------



## rozzo (26 Nov 2010 às 10:14)

Pois é, se aqui mais para Sul é quase garantia já que estaremos dentro do sector quente da depressão, as últimas saídas mantêm a esperança para o Norte de não chegarem a ser afectadas por esse sector praticamente, e se manterem com cotas muito interessantes, que poderiam (nesta hipótese claro) fazer com que no NE a cotas muito interessantes fosse praticamente tudo neve, e também que na 2ª feira as cotas fossem relativamente baixas, pelo menos temporariamente, mesmo no litoral Norte.

Mas é a saída das 6, e a das 0 não era assim. É apenas uma das hipóteses, altamente dependente quase ao Km, da trajectória exacta do centro dessa depressão.


----------



## Thomar (26 Nov 2010 às 10:19)

mirones disse:


> Sim, eu sei. Esses 1500m são depois relativos...não nos podemos esquecer que estaremos com uma depressão centrada muito próximo da costa fazendo baixar significativamente esse valor...
> 
> Apenas o referi para outras zonas mais a norte...quanto mais o frio em altura vier a Sul mais provável será de mais a Norte surgirem precipitações sobre a forma de neve a cotas mais baixas que as inicialmente previstas.
> 
> ...



Exacto! Boa análise *Mirones*!


----------



## cova beira (26 Nov 2010 às 10:20)

rozzo disse:


> Pois é, se aqui mais para Sul é quase garantia já que estaremos dentro do sector quente da depressão, as últimas saídas mantêm a esperança para o Norte de não chegarem a ser afectadas por esse sector praticamente, e se manterem com cotas muito interessantes, que poderiam (nesta hipótese claro) fazer com que no NE a cotas muito interessantes fosse praticamente tudo neve, e também que na 2ª feira as cotas fossem relativamente baixas, pelo menos temporariamente, mesmo no litoral Norte.
> 
> Mas é a saída das 6, e a das 0 não era assim. É apenas uma das hipóteses, altamente dependente quase ao Km, da trajectória exacta do centro dessa depressão.



acho que a mudança de trajecto tem a ver com o facto de a  cada run que passa a depressão está cada vez mais fraca e assim mais difícil é avançar para norte com tanto ar frio instalado


----------



## ACalado (26 Nov 2010 às 10:33)

cova beira disse:


> agora é que o gfs tirou uma run à seria, reparem que bastou deslocar o centro depressionario alguns km para este e passamos a ter uma segunda quase só com neve aqui no interior



De facto esta seria a melhor situação aqui para nós no interior, seria um duplicado da situação do ano anterior de 10 de Janeiro  vamos ver se se concretiza.

Deslocamento da depressão segundo a sinóptica


----------



## rozzo (26 Nov 2010 às 11:24)

Reparem que hoje, a depressão que está a passar, parece mais a Sul do que tinha estado a ser previsto, penso que os modelos lidam sempre um nada mal com o "poder" do ar frio instalado sobre a península, que empurra os sistemas mais para Sul do que o previsto.
Não me admirava se acontecesse o mesmo na 2ª também. Embora, o sistema de 2ª seja mais forte, logo terá mais capacidade de "lutar" contra o ar frio!


----------



## ppereira (26 Nov 2010 às 11:41)

spiritmind disse:


> De facto esta seria a melhor situação aqui para nós no interior, seria um duplicado da situação do ano anterior de 10 de Janeiro  vamos ver se se concretiza.
> 
> nem mais...e foi bem proveitosa para o centro do país. começo a ter esperança neste cenário.


----------



## ACalado (26 Nov 2010 às 11:44)

rozzo disse:


> Reparem que hoje, a depressão que está a passar, parece mais a Sul do que tinha estado a ser previsto, penso que os modelos lidam sempre um nada mal com o "poder" do ar frio instalado sobre a península, que empurra os sistemas mais para Sul do que o previsto.
> Não me admirava se acontecesse o mesmo na 2ª também. Embora, o sistema de 2ª seja mais forte, logo terá mais capacidade de "lutar" contra o ar frio!



Sinceramente vendo o ECMWF e o GFS (nesta saída), vendo os geopotenciais o meu palpite seria que com a entrada do ar mais quente as cotas de neve possam não sofrer grandes subidas isto claro é em zonas que tenham a capacidade de reter ar frio, a orografia do terreno seja favorável, o efeito montanha de algumas zonas, isto tudo conta e os modelos não lidam bem com esta situação. Caso isto não aconteça mesmo assim penso que o sector quente irá passar bastante rápido permitindo no pós frontal uma descida das cotas de neve. Oxalá não me engane


----------



## RMira (26 Nov 2010 às 11:55)

Seguimento imagem real vs GFS (06Z)





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Fontes: Sat24 e Meteociel


----------



## Paulo H (26 Nov 2010 às 11:56)

spiritmind disse:


> Sinceramente vendo o ECMWF e o GFS (nesta saída), vendo os geopotenciais o meu palpite seria que com a entrada do ar mais quente as cotas de neve possam não sofrer grandes subidas isto claro é em zonas que tenham a capacidade de reter ar frio, a orografia do terreno seja favorável, o efeito montanha de algumas zonas, isto tudo conta e os modelos não lidam bem com esta situação. Caso isto não aconteça mesmo assim penso que o sector quente irá passar bastante rápido permitindo no pós frontal uma descida das cotas de neve. Oxalá não me engane



Além do mais, os modelos parecem ignorar um pouco o vento de leste frio e seco. Digo isto, porque observo que exageram no aumento da %HR. Este aumento, sob efeito do vento leste é mais lento, a %HR não sobe logo para perto de 100% em 3h, demora mais!
A não ser que o vento mude de direção.


----------



## Climat (26 Nov 2010 às 12:18)

Neste momento, e vendo os modelos com olhos de climatologia, existe uma maior concordânica, entre eles, embora uns estejam melhores que outros, o melhoe é o Australiano embora seja pouco conhecido tem mostrado muita água para o Algarve que é bom. Para o pessoal do interior norte e centro  pode ver neve durante a madrugada de 2ªfeira. Bragança neste momento, é a região com mais probabilidades cerca de 70% de ter um grande nevão, porque a iso 0ºC mantem-se lá. Quanto à depressão eu diria que existe muito mais possibilidade de uma ciclogenese explosiva do que uma mera depressão, isto é uma luta de ar frio vindo da Escandinávia contra ar tropical vindo de latitudes mais a sul, embora os modelos tenham suavizado a depressão, não se esqueçam que os modelos não são 100% de certezas, ainda ontem caíram mais de 100 mm no Funchal e nenhum modelo previu, muita atenção a isso.


----------



## VILA REAL (26 Nov 2010 às 12:19)

Infelizmente, não tenho grandes expectativas para Vila Real (cidade). Acho que a precipitação vai ser pouca por aqui... Mas como a esperança é a última a morrer... resta aguardar as próximas run's, mas olhando para o meteograma do gfs não me parece que veja o elemento branco na segunda (é mais provável na quarta).


----------



## Climat (26 Nov 2010 às 12:23)

Uma chamada de atenção para a Madeira que pode haver derrocadas, no domingo e na 2ªfeira devido à precipitação forte prevista para aquele arquipélago.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Nov 2010 às 12:57)




----------



## Charlie Moreira (26 Nov 2010 às 13:00)

VILA REAL disse:


> Infelizmente, não tenho grandes expectativas para Vila Real (cidade). Acho que a precipitação vai ser pouca por aqui... Mas como a esperança é a última a morrer... resta aguardar as próximas run's, mas olhando para o meteograma do gfs não me parece que veja o elemento branco na segunda (é mais provável na quarta).



interessante! 


[IMG=http://img140.imageshack.us/img140/7611/chuva2.th.png][/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Charlie Moreira (26 Nov 2010 às 13:01)

VILA REAL disse:


> Infelizmente, não tenho grandes expectativas para Vila Real (cidade). Acho que a precipitação vai ser pouca por aqui... Mas como a esperança é a última a morrer... resta aguardar as próximas run's, mas olhando para o meteograma do gfs não me parece que veja o elemento branco na segunda (é mais provável na quarta).



interessante! 

Grafico para Vila Real




Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

isto era ideal!


----------



## Norther (26 Nov 2010 às 13:27)

Norther disse:


> Olá a todos, sou novo neste forum apesar de o seguir a bastante tempo.
> Em relação á depressão de segunda feira acho que não vai ter aquela rota, penso que deve entrar mais a sul e logo não ter aquele cavamento todo, acho q o gfs vai mudar nas próximas runs, mas amanha será praticamente definida






Bom dia a todos, como tinha dito ontem, o GFS iria mudar a entrada da depressão mais a sul e não iria ser tao cavada, talvez devido, como disse o Cova Beira, a depressão chegar mais fraca e o ar ser muito frio nao deixando subir a depressão mais a norte , assim os ventos de leste poderão permaneçer mais horas no interior centro e norte, poderá ser um dia em cheio a nivel de precipitação em forma de neve a cotas 300/400 metros , aguardemos as próximas saídas até ao dia amanha


----------



## David sf (26 Nov 2010 às 13:55)

rozzo disse:


> Reparem que hoje, a depressão que está a passar, parece mais a Sul do que tinha estado a ser previsto, penso que os modelos lidam sempre um nada mal com o "poder" do ar frio instalado sobre a península, que empurra os sistemas mais para Sul do que o previsto.
> Não me admirava se acontecesse o mesmo na 2ª também. Embora, o sistema de 2ª seja mais forte, logo terá mais capacidade de "lutar" contra o ar frio!



E mais: o IM previa máxima de 14ºC em Lisboa. Muito dificilmente esse valor será superior a 10ºC, estão neste momento entre 9 e 10ºC.

A run das 06z mete tudo neve em Bragança a temperatura a 850 hpa não sobe dos -2ºC.

E põe duas mínimas incríveis de -11ºC em dois dias consecutivos!


----------



## AnDré (26 Nov 2010 às 14:05)

David sf disse:


> E mais: o IM previa máxima de 14ºC em Lisboa. Muito dificilmente esse valor será superior a 10ºC, estão neste momento entre 9 e 10ºC.
> 
> A run das 06z mete tudo neve em Bragança a temperatura a 850 hpa não sobe dos -2ºC.
> 
> E põe duas mínimas incríveis de -11ºC em dois dias consecutivos!



Aos 14ºC parece que dificilmente chegará.
Deverá ficar-se pelos 12ºC.

Com céu encoberto e vento de NE já se sabe que até o litoral dificilmente aquece.
O mesmo para Sines e Sagres. Às 13h com 12 e 14ºC, quando as máximas previstas eram de 16 e 17ºC, respectivamente.

Quanto ao frio no Nordeste, para a próxima madrugada, o ALADIN coloca já uma pequena zona a sudoeste de Bragança a chegar aos -6ºC.


----------



## cova beira (26 Nov 2010 às 14:14)

em relação ao que o spiritmind falava sobre a orografia reparem como a serra de estrela consegue reter as linhas de freezing level muito mais a sul que o resto do país 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




media dos emsembles melhor parece haver mais perturbações a passarem a depressão mais a sul do que o contrario


----------



## ferreira5 (26 Nov 2010 às 16:09)

Continua tudo indefinido...o GFS (12 Z) volta a colocar a depressão mais a sul e aumenta o frio e diminui a precipitação, as cotas voltam a baixar...! E é assim...continuamos sem saber o que realmente vai acontecer!


----------



## actioman (26 Nov 2010 às 16:10)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> interessante!
> 
> Grafico para Vila Real
> 
> ...



Já há algum tempo que não consultava o site da CLiM@UA, agora ao ver esses teus gráficos lembrei-me e lá fui ver, mas... pelo que vejo deixou de ser possível consultar gráficos pelas coordenas geográficas, agora esta restrito apenas às capitais de distrito .
Enfim, foi um passo atrás, na minha modesta opinião... Se alguém do projecto me estiver a ler que diga de sua justiça. Mas concordarão comigo que tudo o que seja limitar e retirar funcionalidades será retroceder e piorar...

Quanto aos modelas e à famosa depressão vinda de sul com origem atlântica e o embate com a massa de ar frio, acho que a Sul (Alto Alentejo) as hipóteses são as habituais e normais, a neve poderá aparecer de forma efémera na Serra de São Mamede e na, já apelidada, "Bragança do Alentejo": Marvão.
Só teremos de ter as condições ideais, que são o vento permanecer durante algum tempo do quadrante Leste .

Isto na Run das 06h de hoje:







E isto na das 12h:






Como se vê retiraram algum frio.Mas como temos todos visto uma pequena mudança nas peças deste complexo puzzle e muita coisa mudará certamente. 

Agora o que está cada vez mais certo serão os nevões em trás os montes e na beira interior


----------



## Snow (26 Nov 2010 às 16:19)

Esta run do gfs é simplesmente fabulosa, não mexia mais.


----------



## ecobcg (26 Nov 2010 às 16:22)

Mais uma run, mais uma mudança de previsões!
Agora, pela run das 12Z, a depressão (agora mais fraca) passa a Sul do Algarve e já não sobe pelo litoral W de Portugal, não havendo ciclogénese explosiva. A precipitação levou um corte, assim como o vento. Por outro lado, carregou mais no frio.

Proximas runs, novas alterações? 
Tal como tinha dito (bem como outros membros também), só mesmo amanhã (e se calhar até só no Domingo), é que a situação ficará definida.


----------



## jorge1990 (26 Nov 2010 às 16:31)

Boas tardes a todos.

Sou novo por aki e desde ja deixo os parabens pelo vosso forum. 5 estrelas.

Desde 2 feira k tenho andado a acompanhar os modelos especialmente GFS e vejo k nao encontramos uma "soluçao" para o k ai vem. 
Inicialmente tinhamos uma depressao muito cavada (965 hpa) e nesta run das 12z de hoje temos uma depressao mais fraca (996 hpa). A pouco mais de 2 dias tudo muda, enfim... A pergunta é? Em k ficamos?


----------



## Lousano (26 Nov 2010 às 16:33)

ecobcg disse:


> Mais uma run, mais uma mudança de previsões!
> Agora, pela run das 12Z, a depressão (agora mais fraca) passa a Sul do Algarve e já não sobe pelo litoral W de Portugal, não havendo ciclogénese explosiva. A precipitação levou um corte, assim como o vento. Por outro lado, carregou mais no frio.
> 
> Proximas runs, novas alterações?
> Tal como tinha dito (bem como outros membros também), só mesmo amanhã (e se calhar até só no Domingo), é que a situação ficará definida.



Começo a pensar que só lá para Terça-Feira é que irá ficar tudo definido.


----------



## ecobcg (26 Nov 2010 às 16:41)

Lousano disse:


> Começo a pensar que só lá para Terça-Feira é que irá ficar tudo definido.



É uma possibilidade!
Terça talvez não, uma vez que o evento começará na madrugada de 2.ª, mas se calhar a run das 12Z de Domingo ainda não acertará com o que vai acontecer na realidade!


----------



## vitamos (26 Nov 2010 às 16:51)

ecobcg disse:


> É uma possibilidade!
> Terça talvez não, uma vez *que o evento começará na madrugada de 2.ª*, mas se calhar a run das 12Z de Domingo ainda não acertará com o que vai acontecer na realidade!



E há mais um dado a baralhar tudo, que é esse início de evento. É que o GFS admite agora pela primeira vez que possa haver alguma precipitação residual ainda no Domingo... Tudo muito confuso ainda... E ao mesmo tempo apaixonante!


----------



## ferreira5 (26 Nov 2010 às 16:54)

vitamos disse:


> E há mais um dado a baralhar tudo, que é esse início de evento. É que o GFS admite agora pela primeira vez que possa haver alguma precipitação residual ainda no Domingo... Tudo muito confuso ainda... E ao mesmo tempo apaixonante!



Sem dúvida apaixonante!


----------



## RMira (26 Nov 2010 às 16:58)

vitamos disse:


> E há mais um dado a baralhar tudo, que é esse início de evento. É que o GFS admite agora pela primeira vez que possa haver alguma precipitação residual ainda no Domingo... Tudo muito confuso ainda... E ao mesmo tempo apaixonante!



A saída mais recente do UKMO também o admite...tá bonito tá


----------



## jorge1990 (26 Nov 2010 às 16:59)

Alem de apaixonate é mto expectativa a mistura.
Agora e acompanhar as runs e rezar para k se mantenham assim e k mta coisa nao seja mudada


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Nov 2010 às 17:09)

mua, mau, estou a ver isto muito fraco, nesta saida do gfs a chuva levou um corte mas a sério, começo a pensar que o que ai vêm não passará de uma simples depressãosita que só vai deixar é frio e chuva fraca.


----------



## godzila (26 Nov 2010 às 17:17)

quanto amim, por este andar não vamos é cer neve ninhuma vais ser só mais um dia de frio seco


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Nov 2010 às 17:22)

godzila disse:


> quanto amim, por este andar não vamos é cer neve ninhuma vais ser só mais um dia de frio seco



Pois se assim acontecer podem mesmo esquecer a neve.


----------



## Snow (26 Nov 2010 às 17:26)

Calma. Esta run aumentou o frio, retirou a precipitação, mas não foi toda. logo ja colocam de novo mais precipitação. a depressão penso que irá passar um pouco mais a norte do que o gfs mostra, pelo menos é o que nos diz o ecm. Esperar pela run do europeu, que deve estar para sair


----------



## Vince (26 Nov 2010 às 17:37)

O que aconteceu nesta saída das 12z do GFS sempre foi a esta distância um cenário tão provável de suceder como o inverso mais radical, uma ciclogenese explosiva, acertar no _timing_ exacto destas coisas mesmo a 72-96h é muito difícil.

Nesta saída a perturbação em altura na extremidade do cavado não se acopla à depressão em superfície que vem de Oeste, o Jet acaba por criar um novo centro depressionário a NW completamente autónomo do outro que passa a sul.








Nas próximas saídas pode perfeitamente reverter, a não ser que os modelos comecem a ficar confiantes de que esse encontro/interacção  efectivamente não se dê, quer por atraso e/ou enfraquecimento de uma ou outra perturbação, quer pela depressão vinda de Oeste passar demasiado a sul, distante demais para ser "capturada" pelo cavado.

Para já continua tudo indefinido.


----------



## Paulo H (26 Nov 2010 às 17:37)

De que é que se queixam?  Assim até nem estava muito mau:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## vitamos (26 Nov 2010 às 17:41)

Paulo H disse:


> De que é que se queixam?  Assim até nem estava muito mau:



No que ao GFS diz respeito a run é bastante equilibrada. Balanço certo entre chuva e frio...

Obviamente que nestas coisas ninguém fica inteiramente satisfeito. Mas não obstante os gostos pessoais vamos acompanhar a situação, que é sem dúvida muito interessante para esta altura do ano e dentro do possível sem sobrecarregar este tópico de desabafos e lamúrias.


----------



## Jota 21 (26 Nov 2010 às 17:47)

Isto já começa a saturar. 
 Ando há vários dias a acompanhar este tópico, a assistir às vossas (e minhas) euforias e desilusões, chegamos a Sexta e certezas, nada. 
 Ora vem chuva, ora vem vento, ora vem frio e no final, se calhar, nada de extraordinário acontecerá. Se calhar só mesmo em "cima do acontecimento" é que se saberá com o que se pode contar.
 Vamos acompanhando...


----------



## Paulo H (26 Nov 2010 às 17:50)

Jota 21 disse:


> Isto já começa a saturar.
> Ando há vários dias a acompanhar este tópico, a assistir às vossas (e minhas) euforias e desilusões, chegamos a Sexta e certezas, nada.
> Ora vem chuva, ora vem vento, ora vem frio e no final, se calhar, nada de extraordinário acontecerá. Se calhar só mesmo em "cima do acontecimento" é que se saberá com o que se pode contar.
> Vamos acompanhando...



Ainda vai dar muitas voltas.. Não acredito que depois de falar tanto em depressões toda a semana.. enfim já vi 90mm e agora só 14mm também é pouco! Temos de aguardar com paciência! Se a meteorologia não tivesse estes pequenos toques de imprevisibilidade, não seria tão apaixonante!


----------



## VILA REAL (26 Nov 2010 às 18:09)

Como já "postei" anteriormente, não acredito que na minha cidade neve. Acredito mais em tempo seco e frio. Lá para quarta? Talvez... mas só vendo!


----------



## cova beira (26 Nov 2010 às 18:10)

estou a ficar pouco optimista já alguns dias disse que o risco maior seria a depressão passar demasiado a sul e isso está a acontecer precisávamos de um meio termo, tou a ver a depressão a deslocar-se cada vez mais para sul ou alguma coisa muda ou a precipitação vai ficar toda retida a sul de portalegre


----------



## Brigantia (26 Nov 2010 às 18:42)

O que se vai dizendo nas várias televisões espanholas...


http://www.rtve.es/eltiempo/

http://agalegainfo.crtvg.es/videos/?emi=11237&corte=20101126&hora=09:34:38&canle=tvg1

http://www.antena3.com/tiempo/

http://servicios.rtpa.es/tiempoweb/

http://www.rtvcyl.es/tiempo.cfm/Zamora

http://www.eitb.com/eltiempo/video/

http://www.3cat24.cat/video/3237970



E já agora para quem não sabe o próximo serviço meteorológico na TVE 1 é às 21:00/21:05 horas.
Aqui fica o link
http://www.rtve.es/noticias/directo-la-1/


----------



## Brigantia (26 Nov 2010 às 18:55)

> Temporal de lluvia, nieve y viento 26/11/2010  Nota Informativa
> 
> A partir del sábado, día 27 de noviembre, y hasta el miércoles, día 1 de diciembre, el paso de sucesivas borrascas por Canarias y la Península dará lugar a episodios de lluvias intensas y vientos fuertes. La nieve también aparecerá en cotas relativamente bajas, alternándose con la lluvia, fluctuando la cota de nieve sensiblemente a lo largo de todo el periodo.  Esta situación también dará lugar a temporal en las áreas marítimas del Mediterráneo y Cantábrico, especialmente el martes día 30.
> 
> ...


 ©  AEMET


----------



## cova beira (26 Nov 2010 às 18:57)

alguém entendeu esta run do europeu parece meter precipitação de segunda para terça 

se estava a ficar mau agora então é que fica pior a depressão ja nem existe no europeu


----------



## Rainy (26 Nov 2010 às 19:22)

Bem, por mim prefiro que chova mais do que esteja frio, já que precisamos de água no sul, e nas regiões que normalmente caí neve que caía, mas aqui em Lix prefiro chuva a frio seco, a pensar que vem neve, já que aqui é quase impossivel no Porto talvez.


----------



## David sf (26 Nov 2010 às 19:28)

Surpreendente reviravolta. Se ontem todos apontavam para a ciclogénese atlântica, hoje todos os que já saíram rejeitaram essa mesma ciclogénese. Estamos exactamente como o ECM prévia na manhã de Quarta. Creio que a depressão passará pela costa sul algarvia, ou seja, mais a sul do que está a ser modelado pelo GFS. Neste momento metade dos ensembles do GFS não passam acima da iso 0 em Portel. É possível que saia a lotaria no Alentejo e Beiras, a norte da A6, e a sul do sistema Montejunto-Estrela, num evento parecido àquele que fechou o inverno anterior.
Para o norte, só na terça feira, e por acção da outra depressão perto da Galiza.
O GFS modelou nesta última saída uma onda de frio muito duradoura, com uma recarga no final da próxima semana. Outro possível evento a acompanhar.


----------



## godzila (26 Nov 2010 às 19:30)

esta agora é que não entendo





o gfs aumenta o frio e diminui a precipitação
mas como se ve no freemeteo é o contrario lol eu de manha tinha tempestade de neve com 10cm por coluna agora tenho saraiva ou neve
isto vai de mal a pior


----------



## Vince (26 Nov 2010 às 19:51)

godzila disse:


> esta agora é que não entendo



Com estas saídas, mudámos de paradigma, na 2ªfeira a depressão vinda de sudoeste passa fraca a sul e a precipitação não chega às zonas frias mais a norte (nem o ar mais quente do sector quente na camada média da atmosfera que traria chuva pós neve). Talvez seja possível na Beira Baixa ou Alto Alentejo, não sei. Em contrapartida forma-se um pequeno centro depressionário a NW, pelo que para neve o padrão já é mais de uma típica entrada fria de noroeste, neste caso bastante fria mas pouco instável, cuja precipitação é sempre mais incerta e irregular, uns são mais e outros menos beneficiados neste tipo de sinóptica. Por outro lado as cotas a norte podem ser bastante baixas e sem alternância entre neve, chuva e neve.


----------



## irpsit (26 Nov 2010 às 20:17)

E a depressão não tiver qualquer impacto, e continuar a entrada de ar polar a norte... hmmm.. e se entrasse a norte, uma daquelas manchas de precipitação, que já estão a causar nevões no Reino Unido e França?

Poderia ser neve no norte a cotas bem baixas


----------



## Norther (26 Nov 2010 às 20:24)

cova beira disse:


> alguém entendeu esta run do europeu parece meter precipitação de segunda para terça
> 
> se estava a ficar mau agora então é que fica pior a depressão ja nem existe no europeu




Pois é, ja havia o perigo de passar muito a sul quanto mais desapareçer 
é uma tendência mas vamos esperar pelas próximas runs, tb ja modelou o inverso, a esta altura confio mais no GFS e nem ele modelou ao certo, vamos ver


----------



## cova beira (26 Nov 2010 às 21:17)

estive agora a ver a previsão da aemet e com bastante certezas afirmavam que a depressão iria entrar mais ou menos como a run das 06 mostravam


----------



## Tiagofsky (26 Nov 2010 às 21:22)

Boas a todos!!!

Para quem teve a oportunidade de ver o boletim meteorológico da TVE, de certeza que ficou bastante elucidado do que se poderá vir a verificar nos próximos dias! Um grande aplauso para as explicações deste boletim! Lá foi explicada a ascensão de N-S do centro de baixas pressões de domingo até terça feira, com o regresso da Polar para o fim do dia de 3ª.. 
Enfim, botai olho nestes jovens porque eles sabem do que falam!eheh

Um abraço a todos!

P.S - I'm back!



http://www.rtve.es/mediateca/videos/20101126/este-sabado-se-esperan-heladas-mitad-norte-lluvias-andalucia/943021.shtml


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Nov 2010 às 21:38)

Nos mapas animados usados pela TVE a depressão entra por Lx mais ou menos, apontou como cota geral os 700m na meseta e advertiu que essa cota é precisamente a cota que pode trazer muitos problemas uma vez que é a cota da maior parte do território da meseta, com ventos do SUL ja instalados a cota para Terça é em geral de 1000m.

Em resposta ao Sr. que critica os "meteorologistas" amadores que vivem isto como uma verdadeira paixão, e que por vezes no "calor" da discussão escrevem disparates, vai uma resposta: Há profissionais e profissionais, em Portugal a única meteorologista capaz de fazer boa figura nos media é a Dr. Teresa Abrantes, mesmo com as condições parcas que a RTP lhe oferece consegue tornar aquele espaço menos sofrível, os restantes e com todo o respeito um estágio na TVE vinha a calhar!

Esta é apenas a minha opinião, tem o valor que lhe queiram dar.


----------



## Paulo H (26 Nov 2010 às 21:48)

Ascenção N-S?! Eu não apanho a TVE desde que passou a digital, e não confio muito no que se escreve nos links espanhóis pois se forem como os portugueses, já são runs ultrapassadas!

Como o Vince disse, encontramo-nos num dilema, entre a entrada a norte ou a entrada demasiado a sul. Eu não quero acreditar no meu post agoirento de há 2 dias, em que portugal seria visto como um rectangulo sem nada.. Ou seja temos 2 caminhos:
1. A sul passa uma depressão que até pode favorecer no arrefecimento com vento de leste principalmente sobre o centro e o norte.
2. Posteriormente uma entrada de norte, que vai encontrar mais frio mas provavelmente mais seca.

Mas eu não acredito que haja um local de norte a sul de portugal continental onde não vá ocorrer precipitação entre 2a feira até 4a feira!

Não pode ser, era a trapalhada total, lembro que chegou a falar-se de ventos de 150km/h no algarve, ou até vi eu 90mm de precipitação em castelo branco durante a semana! Passar do 80 para o 8, não acredito!! 

Por isso devemos ter paciência e aguardar por runs mais fiaveis! Uma coisa é certa, trata-se de um evento que se revela muito difícil de modelar, e já tivemos imensas opiniões, que já deram tudo e também em nada! É aguardar por mais dados..


----------



## cova beira (26 Nov 2010 às 22:05)

excelente run 18


----------



## lismen (26 Nov 2010 às 22:11)

Desculpem a minha ignorancia sera que pode ocorrer mais para a zona de leiria e lisboa alguma agua neve ou e so defeito do modelo 






Desde ja um obrigado


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Nov 2010 às 22:24)

Boa noite.

Radical...a mudança tem sido radical entre o tudo e o nada. E o povo adora estas incertezas pois elas são um condimento para a alma - mesmo que digam o contrário, senão isto era mesmo uma chatice.

Eu não acredito que dum extremo se passe para o outro, pelo que tenho visto haverá razões para todos ficarem contentes. Os modelos não retiraram completamente a precipitação de norte a sul. Vários dos modelos continuam a prever uma entrada depressionária pela zona centro do país e depois outra pelo zona norte da península. Nenhuma delas com características extremas, mas cada uma delas capaz de trazer precipitação ao luso rectângulo. E com capacidade de proporcionar episódios ocasionais de neve a cotas relativamente baixas ou médias.
O frio começa a estar instalado em certas zonas do norte e centro e interior sul (menos aqui mas algum frio existe...). Neste momento a cerca de 25\30 km em linha recta do mar estou com 1,3ºc e há zonas por aqui potencialmente já nos negativos...Pode ser bom este frio no caso de se manterem as condições de alguma precipitação nos próximos tempos.

O modelo usado pela USAF (do wetteronline) mostra que podemos ter uma entrada interessante pelo noroeste entre dia 29 e dia 30 - a quantidade de precipitação é uma incógnita mas há potencial para nevar a cotas relativamente baixas...resta que se mantenha esta situação e depois fazer "now casting"
Olhando para a carta vemos um centro depressionário nos Balcãs que arrasta ar frio continental para oeste; este ar frio vai sendo também empurrado para oeste pelo anticiclone a norte da Europa; em seguida este ar frio irá ser puxado pela depressão no topo noroeste da península ibérica para o oceano atlântico até entrar no seu bordo noroeste e entrar na península pela Galiza e norte do continente. Falta saber de o ar frio continental fará um trajecto longo sobre o mar (que o aquecerá) e que quantidade de precipitação teremos. está lançada a carta para possamos sonhar aqui no noroeste...


----------



## Tiagofsky (26 Nov 2010 às 22:25)

Paulo H disse:


> Ascenção N-S?! Eu não apanho a TVE desde que passou a digital, e não confio muito no que se escreve nos links espanhóis pois se forem como os portugueses, já são runs ultrapassadas!
> 
> Como o Vince disse, encontramo-nos num dilema, entre a entrada a norte ou a entrada demasiado a sul. Eu não quero acreditar no meu post agoirento de há 2 dias, em que portugal seria visto como um rectangulo sem nada.. Ou seja temos 2 caminhos:
> 1. A sul passa uma depressão que até pode favorecer no arrefecimento com vento de leste principalmente sobre o centro e o norte.
> ...



Boas Paulo! 

Ascensão S-N!


----------



## Paulo H (26 Nov 2010 às 22:35)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Boas Paulo!
> 
> Ascensão S-N!



Eu entendi, Tiagofsky! 

Isso era o que eu mais desejava, uma entrada pujante quanto baste de sul pra norte, que introduzisse ar frio e seco de leste, mas com precipitação, em maior proporção no centro e sul!

A ver vamos.. 

Está difícil 
esta MODELAÇÃO, 
todos gritam e ninguém tem RAZÃO! 

Agora estou a imitar o nosso caro Nimbostrato, fiz rima! Lol


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Nov 2010 às 22:42)

ORA bem esta saida das 18 do gfs está um pouco melhor, tanto para os gostam de chuva como para os que gostam da neve, mas em comparação com muitas saidas anteriores está muito fraco, mas enfim é melhor que nada.

PS: pode ser que a pouco e pouco metam quase tudo como modelavam, embora seja já muito dificil.


----------



## Paulo H (26 Nov 2010 às 22:46)

Não gosto muito, muito desta run..
Mete mais precipitação, mas retira ligeiramente o frio. E a %HR altíssima assim que entra, é quase logo nevoeiro! Mas pronto, a %HR pode não ser bem assim e manter-se abaixo de 80% durante 1 ou 2 horitas. É uma run um pouco má para quem já estava nos limites na run anterior.


----------



## godzila (26 Nov 2010 às 22:46)

pelo que eu estou a ver esta ultima run das 18 ainda retira mais precipitação


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Nov 2010 às 22:47)

Aqui, no Algarve, a incógnita maior é a precipitação que parece que passa a maior parte a sul. Cádiz e a costa oeste de Marrocos é que vai levar com o grosso da precipitação. O ECM coloca 20 mm para o dia de amanhã, agora se vai chover isso, ou vai ficar-se pelo mar isso já não sei.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Nov 2010 às 22:50)

godzila disse:


> pelo que eu estou a ver esta ultima run das 18 ainda retira mais precipitação



Eu cá vejo mais precipitação, é verdade que o frio já é ligeiramente menos, mas a chuva está lá omde ela faz mais falta que é no algarve.


----------



## lismen (26 Nov 2010 às 22:56)

Boa noite ta se a formar algo no mar parece me que vem directamente a região sul ou tao enganado?

http://www.sat24.com/images.php?country=sp&sat=ir&122281527262


 Seguimento Sul


----------



## Kispo (26 Nov 2010 às 23:12)

link: http://www.weatheraction.com/displayarticle.asp?a=275&c=5



> Comments from Piers
> WeatherAction
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Nov 2010 às 23:28)

Kispo disse:


> link: http://www.weatheraction.com/displayarticle.asp?a=275&c=5



Se de facto esta situação acontecer parece-me que há boas expectativas com a depressão que referi no meu post anterior.
O facto de todo o reino unido estar debaixo de más condições meteorológicas, com frio instalado, e com a circulação da dita depressão no noroeste da península trazer o ar frio que afecta o reino unido, pode permitir que mais frio entre pelo noroeste juntamente com alguma precipitação associada. E poderá haver até uma intensificação da depressão com a intrusão de ar frio nesta ârea, como já mostraram alguns modelos anteriormente.

*Relativamente ao sul*, nomeadamente o *Algarve*, poderemos ver um acumulado de precipitação nos próximos dias até interessante.
O NCEP prevê mais de 65mm de hoje até dia 4 de Dezembro...





Ver aqui


----------



## RMira (27 Nov 2010 às 00:05)

Reparem na miscelânea a 48 (apenas 48h) - dia 29 de madrugada - de distância entre ensembles...uma amplitude superior a 10ºC a 850hPa. 

Ninguém se entende... 

Esta entrada baralhou toda a gente... 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## GTi (27 Nov 2010 às 00:18)

E até que ponto é expectável a previsão de trovoada para o pais inteiro, na segunda feira, por parte do Instituto de Meteorologia?


----------



## 1337 (27 Nov 2010 às 00:19)

GTi disse:


> E até que ponto é expectável a previsão de trovoada para o pais inteiro, na segunda feira, por parte do Instituto de Meteorologia?



são certos delirios que eles fazem na significativa
observa sempre a descritiva


----------



## Geiras (27 Nov 2010 às 00:23)

GTi disse:


> E até que ponto é expectável a previsão de trovoada para o pais inteiro, na segunda feira, por parte do Instituto de Meteorologia?



São erros de sistema..normalmente aquilo acontece a 72h... mais tarde poderás ver que mudaram essa previsão significativamente


----------



## nimboestrato (27 Nov 2010 às 02:20)

mirones disse:


> Reparem na miscelânea a 48 (apenas 48h) ...



Resultados da jornada de hoje  para a Liga Zen  ( Liga da  instabilidade atmosférica) :

Vento - 1  ;  Frio - 3
Neve - 2  Chuva -1 
Ciclogénese -0 ;  Evolução sem sobressaltos - 2
Reviravolta -3 Desilusão - 1
Incerteza - 4 Surpresa - 4
Norte - 1 Sul - 3
Chuva ( B...no Algarve) - 4    Neve ( B ...no nordeste)  - 1
Depressão na Galiza - 1  Cadiz - 4

Amanhã  nova jornada e os que perderam hoje
mantêm esperanças em virar os resultados.
Mas amanhã (hoje) os confrontos são absolutamente decisivos, para 
decidir quem desce e quem sobe de escalão ( de importância)...
Liga Zen  até à última...


----------



## frederico (27 Nov 2010 às 03:52)

O sotavento algarvio iria ter problemas... se isto ocorresse:


----------



## frederico (27 Nov 2010 às 05:15)

A tarde de hoje promete...


----------



## adiabático (27 Nov 2010 às 05:36)

Kispo disse:


> link: http://www.weatheraction.com/displayarticle.asp?a=275&c=5



Pequeno off-topic para fazer a crítica ao artigo.

Achei interessante mas detestei o estilo; por um lado, sendo um leigo e não contendo o artigo nenhuma informação científica, apenas as "conclusões" do tal grupo, fico extremamente céptico quanto a afirmações do tipo "clima global mais frio durante os próximos 100 anos". Por outro lado, e isto pode ser bastante pedante, acho que um texto com tanta densidade de sublinhados, negritos, itálicos e frases a vermelho parece um panfleto ou um artigo de revista sensacionalista.

Já estou habituado a ouvir falar dos ciclos solares de 11 anos mas uma afirmação categórica sobre os próximos 100 anos parece-me um exagero nada científico. Se, de facto, têm dados que apoiem essas afirmações, divulguem-nos e não remetam para "informação extra" que será disponibilizada a quem subscrever (ou seja, pagar!!) - parece-me uma estratégia de seita religiosa. Quem está disposto a pagar certamente estará mais predisposto em acreditar em qualquer chorrilho de patranhas vestida com verborreia científica. Que é do que suponho que se trata, mantendo o meu cepticismo até me convencerem do contrário (de graça). Em ciência o ónus da prova está sempre do lado de quem propõe.


----------



## Knyght (27 Nov 2010 às 06:19)

Deverá chover bem no Algarve, após alguns pedidos no Fórum São Pedro Ouvi-o...


----------



## irpsit (27 Nov 2010 às 07:09)

Já viram no SAT24, a precipitação que poderá vir a entrar por NO/N, no norte de Portugal, Espanha, França e Reino Unido??

Parece-me que vem aí uns valentes nevões para a Europa e neve, pode acontecer, a cotas BEM baixas, para o norte de Portugal.

Isto é uma situação como à que causou neve no Porto em Janeiro de 2009. Será possível??


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Nov 2010 às 09:31)

E Pronto mais uma saida e sempre se confirma que o grosso da chuva vai toda para o sul de espanhã, só o algarve é que poderá ver alguma coisa de jeito, o resto do pais é chuva fraca.


----------



## Brigantia (27 Nov 2010 às 09:39)

Segundo as últimas saídas em Bragança toda a precipitação será em forma de neve. Pena não ser muita mas parece ser o suficiente para alguma acumulação.

Situação actual:


----------



## Aurélio (27 Nov 2010 às 09:39)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> E Pronto mais uma saida e sempre se confirma que o grosso da chuva vai toda para o sul de espanhã, só o algarve é que poderá ver alguma coisa de jeito, o resto do pais é chuva fraca.



Eh Eh esperto fui que me borrifei para a chuva prevista, e fui ao jantar da minha empresa para onde trabalho, fomos pra baixa de Faro, andámos á chuva e ninguém se molhou espectáculo ...
Adoro estes alertas amarelo ......
A tarde de hoje promete mais chuva resta saber se vai chover, pois estamos em alerta amarelo desde ontem por chuva forte ...loooll

Segunda Feira está quase tudo esfumado, a assim teremos mais um dia normal de chuva, provavelmente apenas será moderada, eventualmente um pouco mais forte durante a manhã ...
Estava achando muita fruta, quando a esmola é muita o povo desconfia,

Bom um bom dia a todos e divirtam-se, horas de ir trabalhar depois de dormir 4 horas .. loooollllll

EDIT: Na run das 06h do GFS já aniquilou a precipitação para estar tarde ....
Aliás a imagem de Satélite é bem elucidativa, venha próximo (des)evento


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Nov 2010 às 10:10)

Vai ser uma semana bem fria e com alguma precipitação.


----------



## Snifa (27 Nov 2010 às 10:24)

irpsit disse:


> Já viram no SAT24, a precipitação que poderá vir a entrar por NO/N, no norte de Portugal, Espanha, França e Reino Unido??
> 
> Parece-me que vem aí uns valentes nevões para a Europa e neve, pode acontecer, a cotas BEM baixas, para o norte de Portugal.
> 
> Isto é uma situação como à que causou neve no Porto em Janeiro de 2009. Será possível??




Sim Irpsit a meu ver é possível que caia neve a cotas baixas aqui no Norte, tem estado muito frio ( hoje registei uma mínima de *1.9ºc* ) e basta aparecer um aguaceiro nas horas mais frias que é neve de "certeza"....aqui mais no litoral é dífícil( mas não impossível) vamos ver como evoluem as coisas, a partir de hoje o frio mais " a sério" vai começar a entrar pelo Norte...resta saber se haverá precipitação, ou se a mesma cairá nas horas mais frias...mas neve em Trás - os Montes e Beira Alta acho que é praticamente garantida... aliás o IM já prevê queda de neve *acima dos 600/800 *metros para segunda feira, resta saber com que frequência e intensidade cairá, e se baixará ou não dessas cotas, vamos ver.....


----------



## David sf (27 Nov 2010 às 10:44)

Parece que finalmente já convergiram todos os modelos para o evento de Segunda feira.

E a conclusão é esta:

-Só deverá ocorrer precipitação a sul do eixo Setúbal - Elvas, com alguns km de tolerância para norte, mas sempre a sul do Tejo. No sotavento algarvio podem-se acumular mais de 20 mm de precipitação, o que será bastante bom:






-Nos locais onde está prevista precipitação a temperatura não baixaria dos 4ºC. Independentemente da temperatura a 850 hpa, para a qual a previsão ainda está em aberto, com estas temperaturas à superfície não há hipóteses de queda de neve. Se a precipitação chegasse a São Mamede poderia dar para qualquer coisa.






O timing da chegada da depressão é desfavorável para as temperaturas baixarem à superfície. Ao início da noite de Domingo já haverá bastante nebulosidade.






O que se passará a partir de Terça está ainda em aberto. A maioria dos modelos sugere uma depressão junto à costa de Lisboa. Essa depressão é que poderia causar precipitação em forma de neve no interior norte e centro, cotas entre os 400 e os 800 m, partindo de Bragança até Portalegre.

Depois devermos ter uma nova recarga de frio. Espectacular a -16 às portas de Paris:


----------



## David sf (27 Nov 2010 às 10:56)

De qualquer modo o Hirlam está mais optimista:











E com a iso 0 a resistir mais tempo no interior:






Não tem a hora nas imagens. A 1ª da precipitação é às 6:00 de segunda e as outras duas ao meio dia.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Nov 2010 às 11:04)

Nesta saida já aumentaram mais um pouco a chuva nas regiôes do sul e centro, com uma acumulação entre 10 a 15mm, não é mau.


----------



## filipept (27 Nov 2010 às 11:33)

Este evento poderá já ter contornos de desilusão, em especial para o pessoal do sul, uma vez que os modelos à poucos dias atrás estavam fantásticos (ou mesmo assustadores). O entusiasmo aqui pelo norte tem sido moderado, uma vez que os modelos nunca modelizaram algo de especial para o norte em geral e Minho em particular. No entanto, o frio que já se faz sentir, e as camadas de geada dos ultimos dias (hoje de forma ainda mais acentuada) tem sido já bastante apreciadas. 

Poderei estar enganado, e corrijam-me se estiver, mas tenho acompanhado as saídas e o debate aqui no fórum (embora participe pouco, um mau habito que mantenho desde o meu registo  ) e o que vejo é que os modelos têm estado bastante inconsistentes desde o ínicio do Outono. Já por várias vezes dei informações, e o pior era que eram apenas para as 24h seguintes. Embora perceba muito pouco disto, penso que me desenrasco, no minimo para as 24 horas seguintes, mas acho que me tenho fiado em demasia nos modelos (por vezes olhava para o satelite e via inconsistência na modelização, mas acabava sempre por seguir o modelizado.

Está tudo muito indefenido, cada saída traz sempre algum elemento novo. Se é difícil para os "experts" imaginem para nós


----------



## Agreste (27 Nov 2010 às 11:57)

Muita curiosidade sobre o dia de terça/quarta. A neve vai aparecer tal como em 2006 porque a situação é bastante semelhante. Um pequena depressão vinda de noroeste rasgando toda a camada de ar frio instalada sobre o país.


----------



## Teles (27 Nov 2010 às 12:11)

Como sabes isso Agreste?


----------



## David sf (27 Nov 2010 às 12:19)

Agreste disse:


> Muita curiosidade sobre o dia de terça/quarta. A neve vai aparecer tal como em 2006 porque a situação é bastante semelhante. Um pequena depressão vinda de noroeste rasgando toda a camada de ar frio instalada sobre o país.



Há nesta situação uns 3 graus a mais que em 2006, pelo que seria mais complicado. De qualquer modo, fazendo fé no GFS, pois o ECM está muito menos frio, a região de Coimbra poderia finalmente 'matar o borrego'.


----------



## ferreira5 (27 Nov 2010 às 12:22)

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades/trabazos-49606


http://www.aemet.es/es/info_destacada/cnp/notas/20101126_NI


----------



## Agreste (27 Nov 2010 às 12:25)

Pela quantidade de horas em que a Iso -30 abarcará quase todo o país acompanhada de bastante instabilidade. Uma dessas baixas secundárias poderá na madrugada de quinta-feira arrastar uma Iso -35ºC ainda que ela dure pouco tempo.







Edito apenas com as previsões do IM:

Previsão para 3ª Feira, 30 de Novembro de 2010

Céu em geral muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva.
Queda de neve acima dos 600/800 metros, subindo a cota para os
1000 metros a partir da tarde.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante leste, rodando
gradualmente para sudoeste a partir da tarde e tornando-se forte
(35 a 45 km/h) no litoral a sul do Cabo Carvoeiro.
Nas terras altas, o vento soprará forte (35 a 50 km/h) de sudoeste e
com rajadas da ordem dos 80 km/h a partir da tarde.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima


----------



## rozzo (27 Nov 2010 às 12:45)

Está realmente quase definido agora sim que não haverá "bomba".
Mas sim boa chuva no extremo Sul e muito frio a Norte, relativamente seco, como já foi dito.

Pena não estarmos com esta sinóptica igual em pleno Janeiro, que iria ser um belo evento de neve.
Assim mais difícil mas poderá dar algumas boas surpresas, temos realmente iso's muito interessantes, e aguaceiros algo espaçados durante vários dias em várias regiões a partir de 3ª.
Localmente poderão haver cotas algo baixas sim senhor, quem sabe abaixo dos 500m. Mas será mais numa de acompanhamento em cima essa fase já de aguaceiros, com as "supostas" depressões secundárias a ser modeladas junto à costa Oeste, e os aguaceiros se calhar pouco frequentes.

Curioso que à distância, mesmo o ECMWF já começa aos poucos a retrair o "poder" do Atlântico em invadir a Europa com ar marítimo a mais de uma semana, pois começa talvez a modelar a "parede de ar frio" que se vai instalando sobre a Europa Central, em jeito de bloqueio.


----------



## Marcos (27 Nov 2010 às 12:53)

1 semana muito fria em perspectiva, no entanto penso que poderá nevar bem acima 800 metros, abaixo dissso será mais sleet, embora haja alguns momentos de opurtunos a precipitacao nao vai ser muita, acredito mais quarta -feira..vamos ver


----------



## Agreste (27 Nov 2010 às 12:55)

Veremos qual o impacto da massa atlântica sobre a massa continental. De momento teremos 36h para arrefecer... e sobre isso apenas o litoral do Algarve conseguiu ultrapassar confortavelmente a barreira dos 10ºC no zenit do dia.


----------



## irpsit (27 Nov 2010 às 13:15)

Não me lembro de ver a ISO 0 assim tão vasta em Novembro, e vai inclusivé bem dentro do Atlântico!!!!!!!!



David sf disse:


> E com a iso 0 a resistir mais tempo no interior:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (27 Nov 2010 às 13:17)

*Análise*
(baseado nas saídas de modelos das 00z)






Na Gronelândia um anticiclone em bloqueio 
Do polo continua a progredir para sul nova massa de ar bastante fria
A Oeste dos Açores desenvolve-se uma depressão 


*Temperatura aos 500hPa (previsão até 4ªf)*







*Domingo*
A depressão do Atlântico ao passar na zona da Madeira poderá trazer  instabilidade a este arquipélago, situação a acompanhar dado os elevados montantes de precipitação que já lá caíram nestes dias.


*Segunda-feira*

Na 2ªfeira parece já consensual que a depressão vinda dos Açores passará  bastante enfraquecida no Algarve. O remanescente desta depressão esteve nos modelos durante vários dias envolvida numa ciclogénese intensa ou explosiva ao interagir com uma perturbação em altura na extremidade do longo cavado de ar frio polar. Esse cenário parece estar definitivamente posto de parte, pois já nem nos ensembles aparece.


Comparativo ECMWF e GFS a 48 horas
Depressão fraca que passará a sul do algarve







Sendo assim, temos na 2ªfeira o dilema geográfico da neve, de uma depressão a sul com alguma precipitação que provavelmente apenas chegará ao terço sul, e bastante frio na metade norte. A hipótese de neve estará assim restrita à zona de fronteira entre uma coisa e outra, dependendo da precipitação chegar lá ou não, talvez a Beira baixa veja neve aos 600/700m. No GFS está mais simpático com a precipitação a abranger essa zona, no ECM mais pessimista.



*Terça e Quarta-feira*

Na 3ª e 4ªfeira temos bastante frio na atmosfera, sobretudo na metade norte do país, a grande dúvida é saber que instabilidade haverá que possa gerar precipitação. Os modelos formam um modesto centro depressionário que não geraria grandes forçamentos, o CAPE no mar é relativamente modesto, melhor no GFS que no ECMWF. Esta fase ainda está um pouco incerta.






Nestes dia estaremos provavelmente dependentes de se gerarem ou não algumas células no mar e das incursões das mesmas para o interior. Estou em crer que os modelos estão a subestimar um pouco tamanho gradiente térmico dado pelos  -30ºC aos 500hPa e os 15ºC do mar, e penso que haverá mais instabilidade e precipitação do que eles mostram, e penso que a haver células razoáveis poderíamos ver pelo menos no terço norte neve a cotas entre os 200/300 (no interior) e 400/500 metros (faixa mais litoral). E com algum aguaceiro mais potente, quem sabe alguma surpresa a cotas ainda menores.


----------



## cova beira (27 Nov 2010 às 13:34)

neste momento está ainda tudo em aberto o europeu é o único que coloca a depressão táo a sul fazendo-a subir durante a tarde para se unir à que se encontra a noroeste ainda assim haveria precipitações na parte da tarde 

esta seria uma boa colocação para a depressao e quase todos os modelos por enquanto concordam


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Nov 2010 às 13:52)

Isto vai render 5 mm na 2ªfeira já deve ser bom, a maioria dos modelos colocam todos precipitação a sul do Algarve, por isso, só 2 estão melhores neste momento, o Hirlam e o COAMPS. Com vento de leste querem o quê chuva deve ser mesmo isso, o vento de leste acaba com tudo que venha de sudoeste.


----------



## David sf (27 Nov 2010 às 14:00)

rozzo disse:


> Pena não estarmos com esta sinóptica igual em pleno Janeiro, que iria ser um belo evento de neve.
> Assim mais difícil mas poderá dar algumas boas surpresas, temos realmente iso's muito interessantes, e aguaceiros algo espaçados durante vários dias em várias regiões a partir de 3ª.



Nem era preciso ser em Janeiro, bastava ser um dia depois, para permitir que o frio se instalasse. O problema é que só temos algumas horas de vento de norte e quando entra a depressão a iso 0 está ainda limitada às regiões a norte do Tejo. Mais umas horas de advecção de norte e quando a depressão chegasse já haveria bastante frio instalado e poderíamos ter cotas mais interessantes.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Nov 2010 às 14:07)

ferreira5 disse:


> http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades/trabazos-49606
> 
> 
> http://www.aemet.es/es/info_destacada/cnp/notas/20101126_NI



Já para amanhã a AEMET coloca bastante alta a probabilidade de precipitação no extremo norte..., Agora mesmo o céu está a ficar cada vez mais nublado e o nevoeiro nos vales e terras baixas ja se dissipou...


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Nov 2010 às 14:14)

Atenção à Madeira para amanhã ao final do dia:






Está a roçar a Madeira.


----------



## Jota 21 (27 Nov 2010 às 14:16)

OFF TOPIC.
 Não vou analisar previsões mas somente dizer algo que já ando para dizer há muito:
 Não é para criar vaidade (sei que não acontecerá) mas obrigado pelas previsões aqui colocadas quase diariamente pelo Vince. São acessíveis a quase  toda a gente e é sempre um prazer lê-las.

 Venha chuva para uns, venha frio e neve para outros. Venha o que vier será sempre bem vindo.


----------



## godzila (27 Nov 2010 às 14:23)

Encontrei um mapa que ainda me alimenta algumas esperanças.





Segundo este modelo ainda vai ter neve aqui no centro o ponto no meio do mapa é a minha localização geográfica perto da serra do açor.










Vamos lá ver no que vai dar.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Nov 2010 às 14:27)

Continuação de tempo frio com céu em geral muito nublado,
apresentando-se pouco nublado na região Norte.
Períodos de chuva na região Sul, por vezes forte até final
da manhã no Algarve, estendendo-se gradualmente à região Centro
onde será fraca.
Queda de neve acima dos 800/1000 metros nas regiões do Centro e Sul.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante leste, soprando
temporariamente forte (35 a 45 km/h) no Algarve até final da manhã.
Nas terras altas das regiões Centro e Sul, o vento soprará
temporariamente forte (35 a 50 km/h) de leste.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima na região Sul.
Formação de geada nas regiões do interior Norte e Centro.

Fonte IM

Só o algarve é que vai ter chuva forte.


----------



## Veterano (27 Nov 2010 às 14:40)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Já para amanhã a AEMET coloca bastante alta a probabilidade de precipitação no extremo norte..., Agora mesmo o céu está a ficar cada vez mais nublado e o nevoeiro nos vales e terras baixas ja se dissipou...



   É mesmo a última esperança de amanhã ter alguma surpresa aqui por Bragança, estão a chegar nuvens vindas de noroeste, já que de sudoeste está muito incerto...


----------



## Snow (27 Nov 2010 às 14:56)

E será que um evento destes não terá direito a seguimento especial?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Nov 2010 às 15:13)

Veterano disse:


> É mesmo a última esperança de amanhã ter alguma surpresa aqui por Bragança, estão a chegar nuvens vindas de noroeste, já que de sudoeste está muito incerto...



A probabilidade está lá, a infometeo fala em nevadas no interior da Galiza para esta noite... A previsão para o concelho vizinho de Vilardevos também a coloca mas creio que as maiores chances estarão em Montalegre...







Há que estar atentos ao satétite e ao radar de A Coruña.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Nov 2010 às 15:17)

Snow disse:


> E será que um evento destes não terá direito a seguimento especial?



Com a actual divisão dos tópicos por regiões do país no seguimento, só será criado um tópico especial para imagens e vídeos se assim se justificar, isto é, se surgir material pelos vários tópicos.


----------



## Snow (27 Nov 2010 às 15:23)

Mário Barros disse:


> Com a actual divisão dos tópicos por regiões do país no seguimento, só será criado um tópico especial para imagens e vídeos se assim se justificar, isto é, se surgir material pelos vários tópicos.



Ok. Brigada


----------



## cova beira (27 Nov 2010 às 16:26)

tudo na mesma nesta saída nem amanha se vai saber até onde a precipitação vai, melhora muito a depressão a oeste e na madrugada de terça começam todos os modelos a meter precipitação a cova da beira está no limite para segunda de manhã


----------



## AnDré (27 Nov 2010 às 16:30)

Está a sair a run das 12h do GFS e parece-me um pouco desfasada no que diz respeito à precipitação.
Para as 15h de hoje continuava a prever precipitação algo moderada para a região sul, enquanto que aquilo que se está a registar é precipitação fraca no Sotavento Algarvio. Além disso, ainda não previa aguaceiros na costa oeste, quando pelas imagens de satélite, parece que já estão a ocorrer.


----------



## jorge1990 (27 Nov 2010 às 16:32)

Boas

Onde posso aceder àquela imagem do GFS?

Obg


----------



## boneli (27 Nov 2010 às 17:37)

Vince disse:


> *Análise*
> (baseado nas saídas de modelos das 00z)
> 
> 
> ...



Finalmente o Puzzle começa a ganhar forma...
Pelo que percebi a maior possibiidade de vermos precipitação ( em forma de neve ou não ) aqui no Norte será Terça ou Quarta, sendo que Segunda  essa precipitação andará sempre a Sul do Tejo?
Mesmo que haja precipitação na Terça ou Quarta será sempre fraca ou exporádica, mas essa possibilidade existe e com neve a cotas que podem ser abaixo dos 500 mts ( mais ou menos a altitude do monte do Sameiro e Santa Marta cá em Braga) ?


----------



## rozzo (27 Nov 2010 às 17:37)

O principal já está aqui muito bem resumido, queria apenas chamar atenção para alguns detalhes, que podem ou não ser relevantes:

- Esta noite e amanhã, além da chuva a Sul associada à depressão, há alguma precipitação vestigial nos modelos no litoral especialmente Norte. Pouco fortes e bastante isolados, mas a ocorrerem, podiam dar cotas moderadas. Mas pouco prováveis.

- A chuva associada à depressão aparece no ECMWF mais resistente até Norte, há que notar isso, e caso fosse verdade, o Nordeste poderia ter neve realmente a cotas médias-baixas. Vamos ver como resiste ao desgaste do frio a zona frontal.

- Já foi referido 3ª/4ª, mas 5ª ainda está mais frio instalado, e é fantástica a bolsa aos 500hPa. Ainda é hipotético, está longe, mas a confirmar daria realmente aguaceiros com cotas muito baixas até perto do litoral. Há 2 anos, caiu água-neve em Lisboa com isos mais altas. Mas era Janeiro já. E calma, estamos, dada tanta incerteza recente, a falar a muitas horas, no domínio quase da "fantasia".


----------



## cova beira (27 Nov 2010 às 18:25)

e não é que a 48 horas a depressão desapareceu mesmo mais de uma semana de acompanhamento para dar nisto é a depressão mais estranha que já vi chuvas fortes na madeira e depois desaparece


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Nov 2010 às 18:37)

No meio desta batalha toda quêm ganhou foi o frio


----------



## Jodamensil (27 Nov 2010 às 18:40)

Não vai dar em nada isso é certo


----------



## rozzo (27 Nov 2010 às 18:44)

cova beira disse:


> e não é que a 48 horas a depressão desapareceu mesmo mais de uma semana de acompanhamento para dar nisto é a depressão mais estranha que já vi chuvas fortes na madeira e depois desaparece




Não é assim tão estranho, ontem já se começava mesmo sem ver previsões, a pôr essa hipótese, ao ver o desgaste incrível causado à depressão que estava a SW. 

Claro que os modelos como normal em choque de massas de ar quente e frias muito intenso, modelam grandes ciclogéneses. Quando é sobre o mar é certinho. E até será isso que criará talvez algumas pequenas baixas a Oeste de Portugal, que poderão dar aguaceiros ao longo da próxima semana, quando o frio já está espalhado bem além do nosso território mais para Oeste.

Agora está limitado a Norte e a sobre a península, e aí viu-se bem o efeito quase de "parede" que exerce sobre massas húmidas. Já desde o ano passado, que foi um bom exemplo, se nota bem que os modelos sobrestimam a "invasão" de ar marítimo em situações de frio bem instalado!


----------



## cova beira (27 Nov 2010 às 18:53)

rozzo disse:


> Não é assim tão estranho, ontem já se começava mesmo sem ver previsões, a pôr essa hipótese, ao ver o desgaste incrível causado à depressão que estava a SW.
> 
> Claro que os modelos como normal em choque de massas de ar quente e frias muito intenso, modelam grandes ciclogéneses. Quando é sobre o mar é certinho. E até será isso que criará talvez algumas pequenas baixas a Oeste de Portugal, que poderão dar aguaceiros ao longo da próxima semana, quando o frio já está espalhado bem além do nosso território mais para Oeste.
> 
> Agora está limitado a Norte e a sobre a península, e aí viu-se bem o efeito quase de "parede" que exerce sobre massas húmidas. Já desde o ano passado, que foi um bom exemplo, se nota bem que os modelos sobrestimam a "invasão" de ar marítimo em situações de frio bem instalado!



o gfs está praticamente sozinho o europeu está a antecipar-se a todos os modelos e acabam todos por segui-lo para terça é impossivel fazer uma previsão vai ser uma lotaria


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Nov 2010 às 18:55)

"deus ma libre" so me apetece chorar ao ver os modelos!
a minha viagem de amanha na esperança de ver neve esfumou-se  completamente!!
paciencia vou a bragança ou a vila real comer uma posta á mirandesa!

ja agora alguem recomenda algum restaurante!


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Nov 2010 às 19:00)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> "deus ma libre" so me apetece chorar ao ver os modelos!
> a minha viagem de amanha na esperança de ver neve esfumou-se  completamente!!
> paciencia vou a bragança ou a vila real comer uma posta á mirandesa!
> 
> *ja agora alguem recomenda algum restaurante*!



Vai ao "Tulipa" no centro.... a posta mirandesa é uma delícia...


----------



## Paulo H (27 Nov 2010 às 19:01)

Talvez a corrente de jacto não tenha aparecido com a força no sítio certo à hora certa.. 

Já não digo nada, embora o GFS seja melhor modelo no curto prazo.. Mas até parece que estou a ver: nebulosidade ao longo de toda a faixa litoral com algumas incursões (lotaria) para uma pequena faixa interior. Existe frio, mas se fosse em Janeiro..

Vamos ver o que acontece 3a e 4a feira. Isto quando se começa a atrasar as coisas por dias, "mala suerte"! Os espanhóis é que costumam ter sempre sorte..


----------



## Mjhb (27 Nov 2010 às 19:03)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> "deus ma libre" so me apetece chorar ao ver os modelos!
> a minha viagem de amanha na esperança de ver neve esfumou-se  completamente!!
> paciencia vou a bragança ou a vila real comer uma posta á mirandesa!
> 
> ja agora alguem recomenda algum restaurante!



Se quiser vir a Viseu dou-lhe já uma mão cheia dos bons...

-------------------------------
Previsão de SnowForecast para o período 36-48h, com muita neve nas serra da Estrela, Caramulo, Montemuro e  Lousã essencialmente.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Nov 2010 às 19:07)

obrigado! acho que vou a bragança! 

ja agora aproveito para dizer que realmete ha uma pequena probabilidade de ocorrer precipitaçao no litoral norte  entre as 6 da manha e as 12 horas a ver vamos!


----------



## icewoman (27 Nov 2010 às 19:22)

cova beira disse:


> e não é que a 48 horas a depressão desapareceu mesmo mais de uma semana de acompanhamento para dar nisto é a depressão mais estranha que já vi chuvas fortes na madeira e depois desaparece



Boa noite,

mas a madeira esta com alerta laranja para a percipitação forte a muito forte!!!

as previsoes alteraram-se?


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Nov 2010 às 19:38)

Este evento não passa de uns chuviscos e nada mais, a única coisa que tem é frio nada mais. Enfim, depois de uma semana onde os modelos foram sempre generosos para o Algarve, chega-se a sábado e pufff uns meros chuviscos e nada mais. Chuva em abundância é em Cádiz, Gibraltar e toda a costa oeste de Marrocos. Já chove mais no deserto que no Algarve, melhores dias virão será que virão claro que não, agora é só para a próximo domingo segundo o GFS, chega a 6ª feira dizem que é para o Natal e é sempre adiar. Nem com um furacão categoria 5 chovia no Algarve que chegava o dia e ele desaparecia.  Normalmente, as depressões da Madeira originavam precipitação no dia seguinte no Algarve, esta década é tudo a passar ao lado.


----------



## DRC (27 Nov 2010 às 19:45)

Pedro disse:


> Se quiser vir a Viseu dou-lhe já uma mão cheia dos bons...
> 
> -------------------------------
> Previsão de SnowForecast para o período 36-48h, com muita neve nas serra da Estrela, Caramulo, Montemuro e  Lousã essencialmente.



A salientar que se essas previsões se concretizarem o concelho do Sabugal ficará pintado de branco.


----------



## Snow (27 Nov 2010 às 20:18)

e que tal criar o tópico de desilusões. tantas lamechices. O tempo é como é, não a podemos comandar. Se não faz frio, é porque não faz, se não chove é porque não chove, se não neva é porque...
Temos um evento inesperado a porta nesta altura do ano e estamos sempre a queixarmo-nos, típico dos Portugueses. Vamos esperar pela evolução dos modelos, nada ainda está definido.

E além disso eu vejo  e 

A partir de amanhã olhos no radar. 

Boa sorte a todos, quer pela , quer pela neve.


----------



## ferreira5 (27 Nov 2010 às 20:31)

Será que o AEMET está assim tão enganado em relação à precipitação?

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades/trabazos-49606


----------



## Mjhb (27 Nov 2010 às 20:32)

DRC disse:


> A salientar que se essas previsões se concretizarem o concelho do Sabugal ficará pintado de branco.



Sim, e com uma boa camada, mas se reparar, quem levaria com mais elemento branco seriam as zonas da serra da Lousa e em especial nas encostas a Sul da dita serra...

De salientar que o Caramulo apesar da sua modesta altitude de 1071m, também levaria uma boa pintadela...


----------



## frederico (27 Nov 2010 às 20:38)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Este evento não passa de uns chuviscos e nada mais, a única coisa que tem é frio nada mais. Enfim, depois de uma semana onde os modelos foram sempre generosos para o Algarve, chega-se a sábado e pufff uns meros chuviscos e nada mais. Chuva em abundância é em Cádiz, Gibraltar e toda a costa oeste de Marrocos. Já chove mais no deserto que no Algarve, melhores dias virão será que virão claro que não, agora é só para a próximo domingo segundo o GFS, chega a 6ª feira dizem que é para o Natal e é sempre adiar. Nem com um furacão categoria 5 chovia no Algarve que chegava o dia e ele desaparecia.  *Normalmente, as depressões da Madeira originavam precipitação no dia seguinte no Algarve, esta década é tudo a passar ao lado.*



Eu recordo-me vagamente dos anos hidrológicos 1995/1996, 1996/1997 e 1997/1998, houve uns bons temporais vindos da Madeira, mas de facto esta década passou-nos tudo ao lado, mesmo no ano passado fugiu muita coisa para a Andaluzia, e eles nem têm médias anuais muito diferentes do Algarve.


----------



## Norther (27 Nov 2010 às 20:40)

Snow disse:


> e que tal criar o tópico de desilusões. tantas lamechices. O tempo é como é, não a podemos comandar. Se não faz frio, é porque não faz, se não chove é porque não chove, se não neva é porque...
> Temos um evento inesperado a porta nesta altura do ano e estamos sempre a queixarmo-nos, típico dos Portugueses. Vamos esperar pela evolução dos modelos, nada ainda está definido.
> 
> E além disso eu vejo  e
> ...




É verdade o que o snow diz, tenham calma e sigam comentando os modelos, ainda não saiu uma sequência de runs consistentes, vamos aguardar pelas próximas saídas


----------



## Kispo (27 Nov 2010 às 21:19)

adiabático disse:


> Pequeno off-topic para fazer a crítica ao artigo.
> 
> Achei interessante mas detestei o estilo; por um lado, sendo um leigo e não contendo o artigo nenhuma informação científica, apenas as "conclusões" do tal grupo, fico extremamente céptico quanto a afirmações do tipo "clima global mais frio durante os próximos 100 anos". Por outro lado, e isto pode ser bastante pedante, acho que um texto com tanta densidade de sublinhados, negritos, itálicos e frases a vermelho parece um panfleto ou um artigo de revista sensacionalista.
> 
> Já estou habituado a ouvir falar dos ciclos solares de 11 anos mas uma afirmação categórica sobre os próximos 100 anos parece-me um exagero nada científico. Se, de facto, têm dados que apoiem essas afirmações, divulguem-nos e não remetam para "informação extra" que será disponibilizada a quem subscrever (ou seja, pagar!!) - parece-me uma estratégia de seita religiosa. Quem está disposto a pagar certamente estará mais predisposto em acreditar em qualquer chorrilho de patranhas vestida com verborreia científica. Que é do que suponho que se trata, mantendo o meu cepticismo até me convencerem do contrário (de graça). Em ciência o ónus da prova está sempre do lado de quem propõe.



Concordo que tb devia ser disponibilizado de graça, mas e de onde vem o dinheiro para aprefeiçoar/melhorar a técnica? 
Os factos traduzem-se nos acertos das previsões. Isso para mim é o que interessa e nao se está alguma coisa publicada no artigo x ou y! Até agora têm acertado bastante nas previsões (elevada percentagem de sucesso) ao contrário dos métodos computacionais tradicionais.

Desculpem o off-topic mas tinha de responder ao off-topic


----------



## Aurélio (27 Nov 2010 às 21:38)

Por aquilo que estou a ver eu diria que na Segunda deverá haver algo parecido com aquilo que vimos estes dois dias aqui no Algarve....
Quanto rendeu este evento de alerta amarelo ??? Uns dois mm ...
Neste momento acho que Faro está com uns 32 mm até ao momento este mês ...
Veremos então o que nos reserva os proximos 3 dias aqui pelo Algarve, para sabermos se atingimos a média este mês, que é de 80 mm !!

É verdade olhando aos modelos o próximo "encantamento" parece ser na próxima Sexta/Sábado, mas veremos o que por aí vem.....

Relembro que estas situações de massas de ar quente a chocarem na atmosfera são muito complicadas, pois se chocam na mesma altitude a mais forte vence, se chocarem em altitudes diferentes a história é outra ...


----------



## frederico (27 Nov 2010 às 21:39)

Aurélio disse:


> Por aquilo que estou a ver eu diria que na Segunda deverá haver algo parecido com aquilo que vimos estes dois dias aqui no Algarve....
> Quanto rendeu este evento de alerta amarelo ??? Uns dois mm ...
> Neste momento acho que Faro está com uns 32 mm até ao momento este mês ...
> Veremos então o que nos reserva os proximos 3 dias aqui pelo Algarve, para sabermos se atingimos a média este mês, que é de 80 mm !!



Castro Marim teve mais de 14 mm. Sagres teve mais de 20 mm. Parece que só os extremos é que tiveram alguma precipitação decente.


----------



## Lousano (27 Nov 2010 às 21:48)

frederico disse:


> Castro Marim teve mais de 14 mm. Sagres teve mais de 20 mm. Parece que só os extremos é que tiveram alguma precipitação decente.



Obviamente não foi o que se esperava, mas já não é para lamentos


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Nov 2010 às 21:58)

A atmosfera está demasiado volátil, e a prova disso é que os modelos andam um bocado "às aranhas".

Os próprios meteorologistas profissionais (do IM) tem imensa dificuldade na análise da situação sinóptica dos próximos dias. As previsões de hoje e de ontem para o dia de 2ª feira são bastante diferentes - previam-se ventos com rajadas de 120 km\h e hoje apenas de 80km\h nas terras altas do centro e sul.

Como é bom de ver o que se passa é extremamente difícil de analisar e, por isso, cada um de nós deverá pesar estes factos acerca dos possíveis "eventos" destes dias. Tentar efectuar uma análise cuidadosa do que se passa é meio caminho andado para não termos desilusões como as que vão sendo mostradas por aqui...


----------



## Vince (27 Nov 2010 às 22:07)

Vejam as coisas por outro prisma, em Novembro de 1997 uma ciclogénese explosiva extremamente parecida à que chegou a ser modelada nos últimos dias (interacção duma depressão do Atlântico vinda de Sudoeste com frio em altura a vir de norte) deixou 11 mortos no Alentejo e 21 em Badajoz. Estas depressões e SCM's associados que tem passado ou deverão ainda passar a sul do Algarve, se viessem um pouco mais a norte, os 178 mm que caíram ontem em Gibraltar podiam ter caído em Monchique por exemplo, com todas as consequências que isso traria  Nem tudo é mau na vida, que eu saiba não há presentemente falta de água em Portugal, se calhar até foi bom os modelos se terem enganado nos últimos dias. E esperemos que a Madeira amanhã não tenha problemas.


----------



## Aurélio (27 Nov 2010 às 22:17)

Concordo perfeitamente, Vince e por exemplo no Norte e Centro já imaginaram o que era o cenário previsto, com tanto frio existente á superficie, quando a precipitação entrasse e que seria forte, ficava tudo entolado em neve ... em especial acima dos 600/800 metros.
Assim está muito melhor, e as pessoas podem ir trabalhar descansadas e sem a massada de ter a neve toda em cima do carro e não poder ir trabalhar .....

E não, não estou a ironizar ....


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Nov 2010 às 22:22)

Saída das 18z coloca novas esperanças aos amantes da neve nos locais habituais...

Segunda-feira nem os Brigantinos a verão mas 3ª Feira é bem possível com estas cartas...

















Ferreira5 esse Output da Aemet só é actualizado uma vez por dia e tem como base dados das saídas de ontem, e nessas saídas ainda havia as chances que hoje os modelos descartaram!


----------



## Lousano (27 Nov 2010 às 22:24)

Aurélio disse:


> Concordo perfeitamente, Vince e por exemplo no Norte e Centro já imaginaram o que era o cenário previsto, com tanto frio existente á superficie, quando a precipitação entrasse e que seria forte, ficava tudo entolado em neve ... em especial acima dos 600/800 metros.
> Assim está muito melhor, e as pessoas podem ir trabalhar descansadas e sem a massada de ter a neve toda em cima do carro e não poder ir trabalhar .....
> 
> E não, não estou a ironizar ....



Estás a ironizar sim...


----------



## Vince (27 Nov 2010 às 22:32)

A saída das 18z do GFS referente a precipitação, de amanhã de manhã até à meia noite de Terça-feira


----------



## Aurélio (27 Nov 2010 às 22:32)

Lousano disse:


> Estás a ironizar sim...


 ... estava a brincar, mas sejamos sinceros o que nos encanta é os fenómenos extremos, mas claro que aqui ninguém deseja que aconteçam dados pessoais ou materiais ...
Relativamente áqueles valores em Cádiz, Gibraltar e sei lá mais onde, isso acontece por aquilo o clima lá tem muito mais tendencias a estes fenómenos do que nós senão reparem a quantidades de vez que os modelos dão esses eventos para lá, uns dão-se e outros não .... 
Lá raramente chove mas quando chove, chove mesmo !!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Nov 2010 às 22:36)

Vince disse:


> A saída das 18z do GFS referente a precipitação, de amanhã de manhã até à meia noite de Terça-feira



Pode colocar a carta das Temp2m e cota de neve sff Vince?


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Nov 2010 às 22:41)

Vince disse:


> A saída das 18z do GFS referente a precipitação, de amanhã de manhã até à meia noite de Terça-feira



De acordo com com esta saída do GFS a precipitação aqui no norte será maior do que o esperado. Não muito mas mesmo assim eleva a probabilidade dos transmontanos terem a sua neve na 3ª.


----------



## frederico (27 Nov 2010 às 22:49)

Aurélio disse:


> ... estava a brincar, mas sejamos sinceros o que nos encanta é os fenómenos extremos, mas claro que aqui ninguém deseja que aconteçam dados pessoais ou materiais ...
> Relativamente áqueles valores em Cádiz, Gibraltar e sei lá mais onde, isso acontece por aquilo o clima lá tem muito mais tendencias a estes fenómenos do que nós senão reparem a quantidades de vez que os modelos dão esses eventos para lá, uns dão-se e outros não ....
> *Lá raramente chove mas quando chove, chove mesmo !!*




O número de dias com chuva de Cádis, Ceuta ou Málaga é idêntico ao do Algarve. E a precipitação média não difere muito.


----------



## lismen (27 Nov 2010 às 22:50)

Boa noite tive a ver o GFS para esta proxima semana parece que a cota neve baixa na madrugada de sexta feira o que era muito bom se viesse a concretizar 






Sei que neste mes ainda e dificil ocorrer estas situaçoes mas nunca se sabe


----------



## Vince (27 Nov 2010 às 22:57)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Pode colocar a carta das Temp2m e cota de neve sff Vince?



Estava a tentar evitar, pois acho a saída exagerada na precipitação, mas vá lá, toca a sonhar, mas depois nada de desabafos aqui quando as coisas mudarem 






Notas:
1) A acumulação de neve é do GFS, e não deve ser encarado como a cobertura real, pois a pouca resolução e orografia dum modelo global leva a este tipo de cobertura exagerada (erros que conhecem de outros mapas que tem colocado aqui nestes dias), portanto, essa informação deve ser usada conjuntamente com a das cotas. Este tipo de produto não cobre o litoral.
2) A cota tem um algoritmo diferente da do rozzo que consta dos meteogramas (que acho mais acertada), esta costuma exagerar, embora com frio instalado por vezes até se porta bem.
3) Não perguntem quando as cartas estarão disponível a todos, em breve, antes do Inverno, já faltou muito mais.


----------



## Lousano (27 Nov 2010 às 22:58)

lismen disse:


> Boa noite tive a ver o GFS para esta proxima semana parece que a cota neve baixa na madrugada de sexta feira o que era muito bom se viesse a concretizar
> 
> 
> Sei que neste mes ainda e dificil ocorrer estas situaçoes mas nunca se sabe



Meu amigo, primeiro que tudo teremos que verificar se existirá precipitação...


----------



## actioman (27 Nov 2010 às 23:27)

Vince disse:


> (...)
> 
> 3) Não perguntem quando as cartas estarão disponível a todos, em breve, antes do Inverno, já faltou muito mais.



Hehehe! Anda tudo a afiar as unhas às cartas! 

Depois é que vão ser elas, toda a minha gente a querer que se cumpra! E claro está, os dados são os do gfs e as desilusões serão as de sempre ou possivelmente (porque os grafismos são bem apelativos) serão piores! 

Grande trabalho que aqui está! Sim senhor. E que saída "mãos largas" no que toca a precipitação!  Já para nem mencionar o frio...


----------



## mortagua (27 Nov 2010 às 23:36)

eu adorava que neva-se mas como também a minha terra fica so a 140m, penso que irá ser difícil.
Pelo que vi anteriormente, as previsões de onde poderia cair neve que o vince colocou, a minha terra esta mesmo no limite dessa previsão.
 Por isso vou esperar


----------



## cardu (28 Nov 2010 às 00:08)

boa noite a todos

segunda feira de manhã vou viajar entre tomar e oliveira do hospital via estrada da beira.... é expectável que haja precipitação sob forma de neve em alguns desses locais??


----------



## Gerofil (28 Nov 2010 às 00:10)

Aristocrata disse:


> A atmosfera está demasiado volátil, e a prova disso é que os modelos andam um bocado "às aranhas". *Os próprios meteorologistas profissionais (do IM) tem imensa dificuldade na análise da situação sinóptica dos próximos dias.*



Não são apenas os do IM; em Espanha *também sucede o mesmo com os meteorologista da AEMET*, conforme o reconheceram hoje publicamente.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Nov 2010 às 00:13)

Vince disse:


> Estava a tentar evitar, pois acho a saída exagerada na precipitação, mas vá lá, toca a sonhar, mas depois nada de desabafos aqui quando as coisas mudarem
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obrigado!

Já se sabe que a saída das 18z é sempre dada a exageros, não será excepção, mas creio que fica claro que tudo dependerá da existencia ou não de precipitação para haver surpresas.

Os ensembles refletem esse aumento na precipitação:

*2ª Feira:*






*3ª Feira*






*Ensemble para Vinhais:*


----------



## Gerofil (28 Nov 2010 às 00:36)

Este Domingo vem trazer alguma precipitação às regiões do litoral oeste a norte do Tejo (chuviscos ou aguaceiros fracos).
Ao final do dia teremos um aumento da nebulosidade de sul para norte e a ocorrência também de alguma precipitação a sul do Tejo, primeiro no litoral e depois estendendo-se às regiões do interior.


----------



## cova beira (28 Nov 2010 às 06:04)

run da 00 muito boa vento leste e precipitação para o final de segunda 
norther  cova da beira em altas


----------



## nimboestrato (28 Nov 2010 às 06:44)

Agora que a temida 2ª feira de ventos fortes e chuvas abundantes foi definitivamente  substituída por cenários  muito mais brandos, fica a ideia que quase tudo falhou para tão pouco tempo.
É um bom sinal . 
Aquilo que nos é garantido  para  apenas 100 horas mantém-se   controverso.
Este episódio fez questão de o assinalar.
Pese embora as surpresas que toda esta anormalidade sipnótica pode ainda desencadear ,quedo , desde já ,satisfeito .
Ténues  são ainda as certezas, para quem quer ver mais adiante.
Que bom que é , quando me perguntam o tempo que vai fazer para daqui a nada e eu não sei responder.


----------



## Aurélio (28 Nov 2010 às 09:25)

Gerofil disse:


> Não são apenas os do IM; em Espanha *também sucede o mesmo com os meteorologista da AEMET*, conforme o reconheceram hoje publicamente.



Os meteorologistas profissionais como dizem regem-se por modelos, e esses falharam todos por completo, ainda que o ECM durante diversos periodos ainda tenha sido o que mais se aproximou, mas mesmo assim falhou também redondamente pois se não dava o afundamento pelo menos dava a precipitação e tudo falhou...
Mas tb não era isso que queria falar, se os modelos falharam obviamente os meteorologistas também falhariam obviamente, pois não são bruxos....


----------



## David sf (28 Nov 2010 às 10:36)

Previsão de neve para na noite de Segunda para Terça em Vila Real:

http://meteorologia.pt.msn.com/hourly.aspx?wealocations=wc:POXX0079&q=Vila+Real+forecast:hourly

Bragança:

http://meteorologia.pt.msn.com/hour...XX0038&q=Bragança+forecast:hourly&weap=0#day1

Chaves:

http://meteorologia.pt.msn.com/hour...Chaves,+Vila+Real+forecast:hourly&weap=0#day0

No início do dia de Terça feira uma pequena depressão formada no oceano junto à costa portuguesa deixará alguma precipitação. O ECM tem-na muito mais a sul que os restantes modelos, junto a Aveiro. Se isso acontecesse todo o litoral norte poderia ver neve a cotas baixas.






Braga teria chuva com 2/3ºC, e com isos negativas a 850 hpa:

http://meteorologia.pt.msn.com/hour...:POXX0008&q=Braga+forecast:hourly&weap=0#day0


----------



## ferreira5 (28 Nov 2010 às 11:11)

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades/trabazos-49606

Que bela semana que se avizinha!


----------



## cova beira (28 Nov 2010 às 12:17)

agora que temos precipitação assegurada começa a iso 0 a ceder centro do país começa a ficar com cotas não tão baixas como se esperava era otimo se o vince salvo erro pudesse colocar aqueles perfis em altura para a covilhã na noite de terça


----------



## Vince (28 Nov 2010 às 13:23)

cova beira disse:


> agora que temos precipitação assegurada começa a iso 0 a ceder centro do país começa a ficar com cotas não tão baixas como se esperava era otimo se o vince salvo erro pudesse colocar aqueles perfis em altura para a covilhã na noite de terça



O que se está a passar é que ao intensificarem um pouco mais aquela depressão, sobretudo a sua reflexão nos níveis baixos, começa novamente a ser arrastado  de sul para norte algum ar mais quente. É o lençol que se tapa dum lado e destapa de outro, por um lado é bom que aquela depressão tenha alguma identidade para haver instabilidade e precipitação, por outro se for demasiado arrastará calor de sul. No GFS isso talvez já esteja a prejudicar as expectativas para essa vossa zona da Beira Baixa, mas no ECMWF ainda se mantém bom, esse pequeno arrasto de ar quente é menor e mais efémero.

GFS







Em relação ao perfil vertical, esta imagem mostra que no GFS para aí está um pouco na corda bamba, não esquecer que um floco de neve ainda se aguenta algumas centenas de metros, dependendo da humidade.







Também podes gerar os perfis ti próprio:
http://ready.arl.noaa.gov/READYcmet.php
definir coordenadas
escolher SOUNDING 
escolher a run
definir o início, quantas horas
em Animation escolher Gif (ou o que preferires)


----------



## joao henriques (28 Nov 2010 às 13:35)

vince existe alguma hipotese de alguns flocos de neve na serra de montejunto?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Nov 2010 às 14:07)

AEMET colocou em *aviso amarelo* por nevadas toda a raia desde a ponta Norte do Minho até ao sul do distrito da Guarda, isto para 2ª e 3ª Feira...:

*Ourense Sur (Chaves)
Ourense Montaña (Vinhais)
Zamora Sanábria (Bragança)
Zamora Meseta (Miranda)
Salamanca Meseta (V. Formoso)*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Nov 2010 às 14:39)

Segundo o Blog de Maldonado amanhã:












http://www.eltiempo.es/lluvia/


----------



## cova beira (28 Nov 2010 às 14:57)

Vince disse:


> O que se está a passar é que ao intensificarem um pouco mais aquela depressão, sobretudo a sua reflexão nos níveis baixos, começa novamente a ser arrastado  de sul para norte algum ar mais quente. É o lençol que se tapa dum lado e destapa de outro, por um lado é bom que aquela depressão tenha alguma identidade para haver instabilidade e precipitação, por outro se for demasiado arrastará calor de sul. No GFS isso talvez já esteja a prejudicar as expectativas para essa vossa zona da Beira Baixa, mas no ECMWF ainda se mantém bom, esse pequeno arrasto de ar quente é menor e mais efémero.
> 
> GFS
> 
> ...



o problema é que esse gráfico para mim é chinês sei que consegues perceber a temperatura a varias altitudes não sei é como


já agora deixo aqui um as cartas do maior nevão dos anos 90 aqui na região uma situação com algumas semelhanças com a que se aproxima


----------



## Vince (28 Nov 2010 às 15:00)

cova beira disse:


> o problema é que esse gráfico para mim é chinês sei que consegues perceber a temperatura a varias altitudes não sei é como



Na mesma aplicação tens algures no último ecrã em "Output Options" a opção "Text only", escolhes essa, obtens informação deste tipo:

PRESS HGT(MSL) TEMP DEW PT  WND DIR  WND SPD
 HPA       M      C     C       DEG     M/S  
 E = Estimated Surface Height

  943.   480.    1.9    1.8   105.2     2.2
  925.   627.    2.0    1.5   123.7     4.4
  900.   848.    2.0    1.3   146.0     6.0
  850.  1309.    0.5    0.1   185.7     9.2
  800.  1793.   -2.4   -2.7   207.2    10.7
  750.  2303.   -5.6   -6.4   225.1    12.1
  700.  2840.   -9.1   -9.9   230.6    14.9
  650.  3410.  -12.9  -13.4   231.6    17.5
  600.  4015.  -17.1  -17.4   230.9    19.4
  550.  4662.  -22.1  -22.3   226.8    19.9
  500.  5355.  -26.8  -29.6   234.6    24.3
  450.  6110.  -30.3  -41.3   241.3    36.0
  400.  6941.  -34.0  -52.5   242.5    48.8
  350.  7864.  -40.1  -55.8   242.4    57.5
  300.  8900.  -46.8  -62.1   241.6    60.8
  250. 10092.  -52.4  -66.9   243.5    61.4
  200. 11523.  -54.5  -69.0   249.0    49.0
  150. 13364.  -54.8  -72.6   252.8    35.5
  100. 15936.  -57.1  -86.6   257.6    26.5
   50. 20344.  -54.9 -273.1   279.2     9.7
   20. 26267.  -52.3 -273.1    25.7     9.9


Ou seja, neste exemplo aos 480m terias 1.9ºC e aos 1309m 0.5ºC, etc


----------



## filipept (28 Nov 2010 às 15:41)

Vamos lá pessoal, o cenário está espectacular para nowcasting. No entanto, penso que um pouco enervante, em especial saber que poderíamos ter um evento espectacular, em especial a norte, em termos de neve a cotas baixas (mas também um pouco por todo o país com precipitação, em especial a sul).

Reparem nas duas imagens:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Se aquela precipitação a norte entrasse em PT, poderíamos ter neve a cotas bastante baixas (a norte), porém está um pouco difícil que entre, pois temos a sul uma entrada quente ( e que trás mais quantidade de precipitação). O "encontro" irá dar-se por cima de PT, o que penso que poderá provocar queda de granizo. 
Contudo, a cotas médias e altas, poderemos vir a ter grandes acumulações de neve. Por outro lado, a corrente fria parece bastante forte, reparem como entra no Atlântico. 
A questão é de saber quem aguentará, o frio vindo de norte ou o tempo mais suave vindo de sul.

Atenção: sou um completo amador, pelo que o erro é ainda maior


----------



## squidward (28 Nov 2010 às 15:45)

Esta RUN12z do GFS põe um cenário interessante para amanhã


----------



## cova beira (28 Nov 2010 às 15:48)

parece com esta run parece começar a ficar assegurado um nevão amanha a tarde no norte e centro


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Nov 2010 às 16:03)

Não devem tardar a sair os avisos do IM!

Não devem escapar do aviso: Bragança, Vila Real, Viseu, Guarda e quiça Braga, Viana, Porto, Aveiro, Coimbra e Castelo Branco!


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Nov 2010 às 16:06)

Espero que as cotas desçam, senão...


----------



## godzila (28 Nov 2010 às 16:10)

onde é que vão ver a run das 12, eu julgava que só saia ás 16:45?


----------



## camrov8 (28 Nov 2010 às 16:11)

amanha promete
vamos ver se não falha


----------



## joao henriques (28 Nov 2010 às 16:26)

squidward disse:


> Esta RUN12z do GFS põe um cenário interessante para amanhã [/QUOT  a run que saiu das 12 dá neve paraq o ribatejo ?!!!!!!!!estou a ver bem?????surprise:
> ?


----------



## Zapiao (28 Nov 2010 às 16:26)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Não devem tardar a sair os avisos do IM!
> 
> Não devem escapar do aviso: Bragança, Vila Real, Viseu, Guarda e quiça Braga, Viana, Porto, Aveiro, Coimbra e Castelo Branco!



Coimbra? Chegou a nevar na Fig Foz que é mais baixa e aqui nada


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Nov 2010 às 16:30)

joao henriques disse:


> a run que saiu das 12 dá neve paraq o ribatejo ?!!!!!!!!estou a ver bem?????surprise:
> ?


Vamos ver as próximas, ainda não tenho muito optimismo para aqui 

EDIT:  Neve na parte norte do distrito de Portalegre na run das 12z do GFS!


----------



## cactus (28 Nov 2010 às 16:38)

joao henriques disse:


> squidward disse:
> 
> 
> > Esta RUN12z do GFS põe um cenário interessante para amanhã [/QUOT  a run que saiu das 12 dá neve paraq o ribatejo ?!!!!!!!!estou a ver bem?????surprise:
> ...


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Nov 2010 às 16:41)

No weatheronline, nas expert charts vai á Snow accum. (O GFS é o modelo predefinido) e vai ás 12h (ou ás 24h).


----------



## joao henriques (28 Nov 2010 às 16:43)

cactus disse:


> joao henriques disse:
> 
> 
> > onde é que viste isso ?
> ...


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Nov 2010 às 16:46)

Esse ainda parece melhor. Neve no distrito todo. Será?


----------



## rozzo (28 Nov 2010 às 16:48)

joao henriques disse:


> cactus disse:
> 
> 
> > na meteociel na run das 12 do gfs no link da precipitaçao
> ...


----------



## Brito (28 Nov 2010 às 16:48)

No IM metem neve para todo o dia em viseu


----------



## lismen (28 Nov 2010 às 17:03)

Boa tarde tive a ver agora o gfs e a zona a tracejado chega quase a lisboa aquilo e assim ou e margem de erro


----------



## godzila (28 Nov 2010 às 17:09)

então malta 2ª feira é já amanã já só temos 3 saidas a separarnos da neve.
já não pode sair tudo ao lado.


----------



## David sf (28 Nov 2010 às 17:32)

A mais recente saída do GFS mete mais frio e mantém a precipitação, parece a run de ontem às 18z, à qual não se deu muito crédito. Não é de descartar a queda de neve em locais muito pouco habituais. Viana, Braga e Porto têm neste momento muitas possibilidades de verem neve a partir de amanhã. Mesmo Aveiro ou Coimbra poderiam ser contemplados. No interior está praticamente garantido a norte do sistema montanhoso, sendo que a dúvida é se será toda a precipitação em forma de neve, ou se alternará com períodos de chuva. Mesmo Portalegre e Castelo Branco podem ter alguns flocos.

Não consigo aceder aos perfis verticais, pois estou sem banda larga. Quem fizer o favor de os colocar, para algumas destas localidades, que o faça, mas parece-me que as condições de humidade são aceitáveis a norte do Tejo, e as temperaturas a 2 m estão abaixo dos 2 graus, pelo que é muito possível que possa haver queda de neve durante o dia todo, ao contrário do que parecia há uns dias atrás.

A longo prazo, o GFS prolonga o frio até às 300h. E com precipitação.


----------



## godzila (28 Nov 2010 às 17:38)

David sf disse:


> A mais recente saída do GFS mete mais frio e mantém a precipitação, parece a run de ontem às 18z, à qual não se deu muito crédito. Não é de descartar a queda de neve em locais muito pouco habituais. Viana, Braga e Porto têm neste momento muitas possibilidades de verem neve a partir de amanhã. Mesmo Aveiro ou Coimbra poderiam ser contemplados. No interior está praticamente garantido a norte do sistema montanhoso, sendo que a dúvida é se será toda a precipitação em forma de neve, ou se alternará com períodos de chuva. Mesmo Portalegre e Castelo Branco podem ter alguns flocos.
> 
> Não consigo aceder aos perfis verticais, pois estou sem banda larga. Quem fizer o favor de os colocar, para algumas destas localidades, que o faça, mas parece-me que as condições de humidade são aceitáveis a norte do Tejo, e as temperaturas a 2 m estão abaixo dos 2 graus, pelo que é muito possível que possa haver queda de neve durante o dia todo, ao contrário do que parecia há uns dias atrás.
> 
> A longo prazo, o GFS prolonga o frio até às 300h. E com precipitação.



podia indicar o link para consultar os perfis verticais?


----------



## David sf (28 Nov 2010 às 17:40)

godzila disse:


> podia indicar o link para consultar os perfis verticais?



O Vince colocou-a há umas horas atrás, está na página anterior.


----------



## Mjhb (28 Nov 2010 às 18:01)

1337 disse:


> ai metem?
> se te cair meia hora ou uma hora ja é bom



Sim, mas diz respeito à descritiva... Tantos no período 00-12h como 12-24h a previsão é neve, o que não quer dizer que neve todo este período, a previsão correcta seria períodos de neve, mas o IM só tem o ícone de neve contínua. 

E já devia saber que quando se fazem previsões do tipo chuva moderada todo o dia não significa que vai acontecer na totalidade das 24h, é o cenário que mais tempo ocupará o dia... 
Mas uma vista rápida na previsão descritiva tira de imediato estas dúvidas...

Passo a citar:
"Previsão para 2ª Feira, 29 de Novembro de 2010

Continuação de tempo frio com céu em geral muito nublado,
apresentando-se pouco nublado na região Norte até ao início
da manhã.
Períodos de chuva na região Sul, por vezes forte até final
da manhã no Algarve e no Baixo Alentejo, estendendo-se às restantes
regiões ao longo do dia. Queda de neve acima dos 600/800 metros nas
regiões Norte e Centro, em especial a partir da tarde.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante leste, soprando
temporariamente forte (35 a 45 km/h) no Algarve até final da manhã,
rodando gradualmente para sudoeste e tornando-se moderado (25 a
35 km/h) no litoral oeste. Nas terras altas, o vento soprará forte
(35 a 50 km/h) do quadrante sul, com rajadas da ordem dos 80 km/h, a
partir da tarde.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima na região Sul.
Formação de geada nas regiões do interior Norte e Centro."



Ai ai ai malta, até parece que não conhecem o mapa dos site do nosso Im nem a previsão que eles fazem...


----------



## Mjhb (28 Nov 2010 às 18:02)

1337 disse:


> ai metem?
> se te cair meia hora ou uma hora ja é bom



Sim, mas diz respeito à descritiva... Tantos no período 00-12h como 12-24h a previsão é neve, o que não quer dizer que neve todo este período, a previsão correcta seria períodos de neve, mas o IM só tem o ícone de neve contínua. 

E já devia saber que quando se fazem previsões do tipo chuva moderada todo o dia não significa que vai acontecer na totalidade das 24h, é o cenário que mais tempo ocupará o dia... 
Mas uma vista rápida na previsão descritiva tira de imediato estas dúvidas...

Passo a citar:
"Previsão para 2ª Feira, 29 de Novembro de 2010

Continuação de tempo frio com céu em geral muito nublado,
apresentando-se pouco nublado na região Norte até ao início
da manhã.
Períodos de chuva na região Sul, por vezes forte até final
da manhã no Algarve e no Baixo Alentejo, estendendo-se às restantes
regiões ao longo do dia. Queda de neve acima dos 600/800 metros nas
regiões Norte e Centro,* em especial a partir da tarde*.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante leste, soprando
temporariamente forte (35 a 45 km/h) no Algarve até final da manhã,
rodando gradualmente para sudoeste e tornando-se moderado (25 a
35 km/h) no litoral oeste. Nas terras altas, o vento soprará forte
(35 a 50 km/h) do quadrante sul, com rajadas da ordem dos 80 km/h, a
partir da tarde.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima na região Sul.
Formação de geada nas regiões do interior Norte e Centro."



Ai ai ai malta, até parece que não conhecem o mapa dos site do nosso Im nem a previsão que eles fazem...


----------



## Rainy (28 Nov 2010 às 18:10)

Mas para Lix pode cair, nem que sejam uns flocos??
Para mim só de ver cair neve durante 1 minuto seria uma alegria.


----------



## godzila (28 Nov 2010 às 18:11)

a que horas é que actualiza o freemeteo?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Nov 2010 às 18:26)

Pedro disse:


> Sim, mas diz respeito à descritiva... Tantos no período 00-12h como 12-24h a previsão é neve, o que não quer dizer que neve todo este período, a previsão correcta seria períodos de neve, mas o IM só tem o ícone de neve contínua.
> 
> E já devia saber que quando se fazem previsões do tipo chuva moderada todo o dia não significa que vai acontecer na totalidade das 24h, é o cenário que mais tempo ocupará o dia...
> Mas uma vista rápida na previsão descritiva tira de imediato estas dúvidas...
> ...



O mapa significativo (nestes moldes) é o erro mais grosseiro que o IM insiste em publicar, logo de seguida os avisos que de distritais não têm nada. Têm uma visão demasiado administrativa da coisa, como se em meteo se pudessem aplicar... Ainda assim insistem


----------



## Gongas (28 Nov 2010 às 18:59)

o que acham da probabilidade que dá o freemeteo de saraiva ou neve para o litoral norte e centro na 5º feira de manha??


----------



## PauloSR (28 Nov 2010 às 19:14)

Gongas disse:


> o que acham da probabilidade que dá o freemeteo de saraiva ou neve para o litoral norte e centro na 5º feira de manha??



Gongas, já foi dito por diversas vezes que o freemeteo não é um site fidedigno. Abusam na previsão de neve e saraiva. Em 1000 acertam uma vez


----------



## Paulo H (28 Nov 2010 às 19:24)

Já estou a ver o pessoal hoje a fazer nowcasting pela madrugada fora.. 
Também me apetecia, mas por aqui, a precipitação chega por volta das 3h e amanhã trabalha-se!  Que raiva..

Se o nosso meteograma fosse cumprido fidedignamente penso que havia uma pequena janela de oportunidade em castelo branco para ver o elemento branco, enquanto a %HR não dispara..


----------



## cova beira (28 Nov 2010 às 19:24)

depois de mais de uma semana de acompanhamento e de um dos mais difíceis de sempre pelo menos para mim parece que tudo vai acabar em bem, existem condições para haver queda de neve durante 24 horas em alguns locais se tudo correr como o previsto será preciso penso eu andar algumas decadas para trás para encontrar situação idêntica em novembro

deixo aqui o frezing level para o final de o dia de amanha que será a melhor altura para haver boas acumulações 






interior norte terá neve talvez a partir dos 200 metros


----------



## AnDré (28 Nov 2010 às 19:33)

cova beira disse:


> depois de mais de uma semana de acompanhamento e de um dos mais difíceis de sempre pelo menos para mim parece que tudo vai acabar em bem, existem condições para haver queda de neve durante 24 horas em alguns locais se tudo correr como o previsto será preciso penso eu andar algumas decadas para trás para encontrar situação idêntica em novembro



Não é preciso recuar tanto.
Há exactamente 2 anos, muitas, mas mesmo muitas fotografias invadiram o fórum com o elemento branco.

Esperemos que se volte a repetir a invasão!


----------



## camrov8 (28 Nov 2010 às 19:37)

mas acreditem que muitas terras vão parar e os limpa neve não vão chegar para as encomendas


----------



## PauloSR (28 Nov 2010 às 19:41)

camrov8 disse:


> mas acreditem que muitas terras vão parar e os limpa neve não vão chegar para as encomendas



Assim seja, assim seja


----------



## Gongas (28 Nov 2010 às 19:41)

ThaZouk disse:


> Gongas, já foi dito por diversas vezes que o freemeteo não é um site fidedigno. Abusam na previsão de neve e saraiva. Em 1000 acertam uma vez



è pena, desta vez Coimbra merecia...gracias


----------



## cova beira (28 Nov 2010 às 19:42)

AnDré disse:


> Não é preciso recuar tanto.
> Há exactamente 2 anos, muitas, mas mesmo muitas fotografias invadiram o fórum com o elemento branco.
> 
> Esperemos que se volte a repetir a invasão!



parece-me ser uma situação com potencial para ter cotas muito mais baixas


----------



## PauloSR (28 Nov 2010 às 19:43)

Gongas disse:


> è pena, desta vez Coimbra merecia...gracias



Não invalida que não possa acontecer. Apenas disse que não é muito de fiar  Vamos andar atentos, e ver o que se irá suceder...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Nov 2010 às 19:43)

Vai ser a cegada do costume! 
A24/IP4/A7 amanhã terão problemas...
Em Espanha tudo é diferente, basta ver nas TV´s o aparato já no terreno, mais limpa neves que no ano passado e toneladas de sal, tudo apostos... Aqui será o que se vai ver, nem tudo é mau, assim tem mais "piada"...


----------



## Sanctos (28 Nov 2010 às 19:53)

Ainda ontem ao final do dia na zona espanhola do Gerês (Xurés) lá andava o limpa neves a espalhar sal. A estrada cheia de sal até à Portela, mal se passava a fronteira para o lado português nem pitada de sal...


----------



## camrov8 (28 Nov 2010 às 19:55)

e depois os senhores da protecção civil dizem que foi uma situação pontual e imprevista


----------



## cova beira (28 Nov 2010 às 20:09)

camrov8 disse:


> e depois os senhores da protecção civil dizem que foi uma situação pontual e imprevista




o mais incrível é não haver avisos


----------



## karkov (28 Nov 2010 às 20:11)

cova beira disse:


> o mais incrível é não haver avisos



Depois do fiasco dos 120km/h e afins, agora nem arriscam


----------



## camrov8 (28 Nov 2010 às 20:17)

a verdade é que todos os sites que tenho visto apontam neve a cotas muito baixas para o norte . eu so peço ate 900 ou mil pois sei onde ir para ter neve garantida


----------



## ruka (28 Nov 2010 às 20:17)

cova beira disse:


> o mais incrível é não haver avisos



a protecção civil emitiu nivel azul para os distritos de Bragança, Guarda, Vila Real, Viseu e Coimbra das 8h00 de 2ªfeira até ás 20h de 3ªfeira

Situação adversa:

-neve, tempo frio, vento forte e chuva


----------



## ClaudiaRM (28 Nov 2010 às 20:17)

Boa noite a todos.
Como amante da neve que sou, só nestas ocasiões ressuscito, apesar de vos ler a todos diariamante.
Aos membros mais experientes e entendidos na matéria, alguma possibilidade de neve para Viseu (cidade)? Seria uma bela prenda de Natal bastante antecipada!
Obrigada a todos.


----------



## mortagua (28 Nov 2010 às 20:26)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Boa noite a todos.
> Como amante da neve que sou, só nestas ocasiões ressuscito, apesar de vos ler a todos diariamante.
> Aos membros mais experientes e entendidos na matéria, alguma possibilidade de neve para Viseu (cidade)? Seria uma bela prenda de Natal bastante antecipada!
> Obrigada a todos.



Eu não sou muito experiente, mas com cotas baixas previstas para o norte, amanha Viseu quase de certeza que irá ter neve-agua como prevê o IM.


----------



## Nashville (28 Nov 2010 às 20:26)

camrov8 disse:


> a verdade é que todos os sites que tenho visto apontam neve a cotas muito baixas para o norte . eu so peço ate 900 ou mil pois sei onde ir para ter neve garantida



pois mas será pura ilusão...
vá lá muito baixas a partir dos 600m talvez....

cumps
Nashville


----------



## Paulo H (28 Nov 2010 às 20:27)

ruka disse:


> a protecção civil emitiu nivel azul para os distritos de Bragança, Guarda, Vila Real, Viseu e Coimbra das 8h00 de 2ªfeira até ás 20h de 3ªfeira
> 
> Situação adversa:
> 
> -neve, tempo frio, vento forte e chuva



Esqueceram-se do distrito de Castelo Branco! Ou são totós ou ignorantes.. É que uma boa parte da serra da estrela está no meu distrito. E a serra da estrela é o menor dos problemas pois deverá estar encerrada! Vai cair neve seguramente noutros locais do distrito, não entendo o IM!


----------



## vinc7e (28 Nov 2010 às 20:31)

*Re: Análise de Modelos, Previsões e Alertas - Novembro 2010*



Paulo H disse:


> Esqueceram-se do distrito de Castelo Branco! Ou são totós ou ignorantes.. É que uma boa parte da serra da estrela está no meu distrito. E a serra da estrela é o menor dos problemas pois deverá estar encerrada! Vai cair neve seguramente noutros locais do distrito, não entendo o IM!



E os de Braga, Porto e Viana, com as serras do Geres, Marão, Cabreira, Amarela, Peneda etc etc


----------



## ClaudiaRM (28 Nov 2010 às 20:31)

mortagua disse:


> Eu não sou muito experiente, mas com cotas baixas previstas para o norte, amanha Viseu quase de certeza que irá ter neve-agua como prevê o IM.



Obrigada!


----------



## amarusp (28 Nov 2010 às 20:32)

*Re: Análise de Modelos, Previsões e Alertas - Novembro 2010*



Paulo H disse:


> Esqueceram-se do distrito de Castelo Branco! Ou são totós ou ignorantes.. É que uma boa parte da serra da estrela está no meu distrito. E a serra da estrela é o menor dos problemas pois deverá estar encerrada! Vai cair neve seguramente noutros locais do distrito, não entendo o IM!



Verdade!!! Uma boa parte a Serra da Estrela está inserida no distrito de Castelo Branco, concelho da covilhã. o ponto mais alto de Portugal Continental é "fronteira" Guarda-Castelo Branco


----------



## DRC (28 Nov 2010 às 20:35)

*Re: Análise de Modelos, Previsões e Alertas - Novembro 2010*



Paulo H disse:


> Esqueceram-se do distrito de Castelo Branco! Ou são totós ou ignorantes.. É que uma boa parte da serra da estrela está no meu distrito. E a serra da estrela é o menor dos problemas pois deverá estar encerrada! Vai cair neve seguramente noutros locais do distrito, não entendo o IM!



Para além da Serra da Estrela estou a lembrar-me também da Serra da Malcata (que tem mais de 1000 m de altitude) que se encontra no limites dos concelhos do Sabugal (distrito da Guarda) e de Penamacor (distrito de Cast. Branco), com certeza que alguns locais do concelho de Penamacor poderão ver neve.


----------



## white_wolf (28 Nov 2010 às 20:37)

Boa noite a todos

Após um fim de semana, bem frio, que soube para descansar atrás de uma lareira bem boa em cinfães, hoje e ontem de manha a temperatura rondava os -1 10h, durante este dois dias, a temperatura não foi muito alem dos 6º graus, para o fim do dia, já se via bem a barra vermelha, como refere a minha avó de 70 anos, já cheira a fanocos(queda de neve), referiu ela... ao fim do dia já se via umas nuvens bem carregadas... Não tive possibilidade durante o fim de semana de vos captar, no sitio de onde estava a pen da net não captva...  lol mas pelo que li, a pouco, há possibilidade de neve a cotas bem baixas, pergunto eu, ha possibilidade para Gaia, Porto' em alguns sites da água neve...digam caros apreciadores deste elemento tão bonito...

saudações a todos....


----------



## Paulo H (28 Nov 2010 às 20:45)

DRC disse:


> Para além da Serra da Estrela estou a lembrar-me também da Serra da Malcata (que tem mais de 1000 m de altitude) que se encontra no limites dos concelhos do Sabugal (distrito da Guarda) e de Penamacor (distrito de Cast. Branco), com certeza que alguns locais do concelho de Penamacor poderão ver neve.



Concelhos castelo branco/fundão: serra da gardunha 1270m

Concelhos proença-a-nova/sertâ/oleiros: serra de alveolos com 1084m.

Outras serras: muradal (956m), açor(>1000m),..


----------



## Agreste (28 Nov 2010 às 20:47)

É melhor esperar primeiro pela precipitação antes de procurar saber se a neve caiu em Castelo Branco ou na Guarda...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Nov 2010 às 20:53)

É a visão demasiado administrativa que tenho falado!
Ex:
Se Montalegre chegar aos -5ºC a a cidade de Vila Real não baixar dos 2 não há aviso... Isto não é serviço meteorológico... Seguramente nos vossos distritos têm exemplos similares...

Se só fosse nos avisos...


----------



## Vince (28 Nov 2010 às 21:00)

Flaviense21 disse:


> É a visão demasiado administrativa que tenho falado!
> Ex:
> Se Montalegre chegar aos -5ºC a a cidade de Vila Real não baixar dos 2 não há aviso... Isto não é serviço meteorológico... Seguramente nos vossos distritos têm exemplos similares...
> 
> Se só fosse nos avisos...




O IM tem a decorrer um inquérito. No que eu submeti uma das muitas sugestões que fiz foi essa que já muito aqui se falou e discutiu. Sugiro que todos o façam, o inquérito termina a 4 Dezembro 2010. 
Agora aqui no fórum, estar sempre a bater na mesma tecla, não terá grande efeito. Há que usar os canais adequados.

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/produtosservicos/inqueritos/index.html


----------



## Paulo H (28 Nov 2010 às 21:02)

Agreste disse:


> É melhor esperar primeiro pela precipitação antes de procurar saber se a neve caiu em Castelo Branco ou na Guarda...



É um pouco subjectivo, bem sei que não cabe a nós decidir os alertas, entendo o Vince. Mas também é importante deixar a nossa posição! Deixar os alertas para depois de já ter começado a nevar na serra, é um pouco contra as boas regras! É típico dos portugueses "mais vale tarde que mais tarde.." é a minha opinião.


----------



## Vince (28 Nov 2010 às 21:08)

Paulo H disse:


> É um pouco subjectivo, bem sei que não cabe a nós decidir os alertas, entendo o Vince. Mas também é importante deixar a nossa posição! Deixar os alertas para depois de já ter começado a nevar na serra, é um pouco contra as boas regras! É típico dos portugueses "mais vale tarde que mais tarde.." é a minha opinião.



Eu não me estava a referir à questão de haver ou não alertas, mas de outra questão, que o Flaviense e outros tem falado muitas vezes, a divisão administrativa dos alertas, que é óbvio que não faz qualquer sentido. Mas já falámos tanta vez disso por cá, que não é por falarmos aqui que mudará, há que usar os canais mais apropriados, e tendo o IM agora a decorrer um inquérito, nada como aproveitar essa excelente oportunidade para lhes fazer chegar sugestões.


----------



## Mix (28 Nov 2010 às 21:13)

Paulo H disse:


> Concelhos castelo branco/fundão: serra da gardunha 1270m
> 
> Concelhos proença-a-nova/sertâ/oleiros: serra de alveolos com 1084m.
> 
> Outras serras: muradal (956m), açor(>1000m),..



Boas.. 

A serra de alveolos e/ou a serra da lousã vão certamente ter neve, certo ? 

Se sim, que dias serao melhores para lá ir ? 

Depois partilho umas fotos como agradecimento..


----------



## PirilauMágico (28 Nov 2010 às 21:17)

Nestes últimos posts andam a confundir alhos com bugalhos.
A Protecção Civil emitiu um *alerta*. O IM emite *avisos*.

Os alertas têm em consideração os efeitos, enquanto que os avisos se relacionam com a possibilidade de ocorrência dos fenómenos.

Se a Protecção Civil apenas emite alertas para alguns distritos e deixa outros de fora, onde também é possível neve, é porque as consequências são diferentes e, expectavelmente, muito inferiores.

Que neve na Peneda... e então? Querem comparar neve na Peneda com neve no Marão, no que respeita às consequências?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Nov 2010 às 21:19)

Vince disse:


> O IM tem a decorrer um inquérito. No que eu submeti uma das muitas sugestões que fiz foi essa que já muito aqui se falou e discutiu. Sugiro que todos o façam, o inquérito termina a 4 Dezembro 2010.
> Agora aqui no fórum, estar sempre a bater na mesma tecla, não terá grande efeito. Há que usar os canais adequados.
> 
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/produtosservicos/inqueritos/index.html



O meu contributo já foi enviado há já alguns dias!
E sim quem ainda não enviou deve fazê-lo!

Quanto ao facto de ainda não haver avisos, só tenho uma coisa a dizer, não estou nada surpreendido!!!


----------



## Paulo H (28 Nov 2010 às 21:21)

Mix disse:


> Boas..
> 
> A serra de alveolos e/ou a serra da lousã vão certamente ter neve, certo ?
> 
> ...



Eu julgo que sim, frio não lhes falta. Só dependerá de maior ou menor precipitação para garantir uma boa acumulação acima dos 900m. Conheço bem a serra de alvéolos com o seu topo no cabeço da rainha, cuidado com as estradas, em especial com as mais ingremes, pois existe bastante geada acumulada!! Todo o cuidado é pouco, nunca conduzam por vias rurais estreitas, ingremes, sombrias e sem qualquer segurança. Aguardamos pelas fotos!


----------



## ELJICUATRO (28 Nov 2010 às 21:33)

Vince disse:


> Eu não me estava a referir à questão de haver ou não alertas, mas de outra questão, que o Flaviense e outros tem falado muitas vezes, a divisão administrativa dos alertas, que é óbvio que não faz qualquer sentido. Mas já falámos tanta vez disso por cá, que não é por falarmos aqui que mudará, há que usar os canais mais apropriados, e tendo o IM agora a decorrer um inquérito, nada como aproveitar essa excelente oportunidade para lhes fazer chegar sugestões.



Boa noite Caro Vince,

Já participei nesse inquérito do IM, agora falta saber do que daí vai resultar. Acho que vários membros deste fórum já deixaram vários comentários e sugestões interessantes no inquérito para a melhoria do serviço deles.

No que diz respeito aos avisos concordo com o amigo Flaviense!!! O nosso IM tem que mudar em algumas coisas e seguir exemplo do AEMET (Espanhol).


----------



## Stinger (28 Nov 2010 às 21:35)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Boa noite Caro Vince,
> 
> Já participei nesse inquérito do IM, agora falta saber do que daí vai resultar. Acho que vários membros deste fórum já deixaram vários comentários e sugestões interessantes no inquérito para a melhoria do serviço deles.
> 
> No que diz respeito as alertas concordo com o amigo Flaviense!!! O nosso IM tem que mudar em algumas coisas e seguir exemplo do AEMET (Espanhol).



Lol no meu inquerito eu mencionei precisamente o exemplo do Aemet.es 

Falei disso , falei dos alertas que nao sao devidamente lançados , ou seja muito fraco . Mais informaçao e muito mais presença na comunicaçao social no qual é fraca , e pessoas com competencia para tal


----------



## Mix (28 Nov 2010 às 21:49)

Paulo H disse:


> Eu julgo que sim, frio não lhes falta. Só dependerá de maior ou menor precipitação para garantir uma boa acumulação acima dos 900m. Conheço bem a serra de alvéolos com o seu topo no cabeço da rainha, cuidado com as estradas, em especial com as mais ingremes, pois existe bastante geada acumulada!! Todo o cuidado é pouco, nunca conduzam por vias rurais estreitas, ingremes, sombrias e sem qualquer segurança. Aguardamos pelas fotos!



E que dias serao melhores para ir lá ?

Tava a pensar ir quarta-feira, que acham ?

E amanha, se vir que precipitará aqui para estes lados, á tarde vou até á serra da melriça para ver se vejo branco


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Nov 2010 às 21:50)

*Re: Análise de Modelos, Previsões e Alertas - Novembro 2010*

A run das 18z do GFS ainda mantém a possibilidade de neve nalguns locais esta noite, mas a partir das 12h, esfuma-se no interior:

7h locais






13h locais


----------



## joao henriques (28 Nov 2010 às 22:10)

neve no ribatejo nesta run amanha de manha!tenho razão para sonhar certo?


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Nov 2010 às 22:12)

Atenção que os modelos andam malucos com isso, não deitem foguetes antes da festa.


----------



## cardu (28 Nov 2010 às 22:13)

joao henriques disse:


> camrov8 disse:
> 
> 
> > do IM estou a espera do dopler de arouca[/QUOTneve no ribatejo nesta run amanha de manha!tenho rasao para sonhar certo?
> ...


----------



## DRC (28 Nov 2010 às 22:16)

cardu disse:


> joao henriques disse:
> 
> 
> > não.... a temperatura irá subir demasiado quando entrar a precipitação no ribatejo pelo que nevar nessa região será impossivel de acontecer
> ...


----------



## Vince (28 Nov 2010 às 22:18)

Não há nada que aponte para neve no Ribatejo a não ser a cotas acima dos 700 metros, por favor, não lancem a confusão confundindo os muitos leitores.


----------



## Brigantia (28 Nov 2010 às 22:21)

Vai começar agora o boletim meteorológico na TVE 1 com toda a actualização da situação dos próximos dias.

Podem acompanhar aqui
http://www.rtve.es/noticias/directo-la-1/


----------



## GARFEL (28 Nov 2010 às 22:27)

cardu disse:


> joao henriques disse:
> 
> 
> > não.... a temperatura irá subir demasiado quando entrar a precipitação no ribatejo pelo que nevar nessa região será impossivel de acontecer
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Nov 2010 às 22:27)

joao henriques disse:


> neve no ribatejo nesta run amanha de manha!tenho razão para sonhar certo?



Acho que não, é pouco provável que tal aconteça, para além que nesta run tirou um pouco de frio.


----------



## GARFEL (28 Nov 2010 às 22:29)

Mix disse:


> E que dias serao melhores para ir lá ?
> 
> Tava a pensar ir quarta-feira, que acham ?
> 
> E amanha, se vir que precipitará aqui para estes lados, á tarde vou até á serra da melriça para ver se vejo branco



tens uma boa vista no marco geodésico se não estiver nuito encoberto e olha que me deste uma boa ideia para passear no feriado
se bem que normalmente para veres neve é melhor para os lados de castaneira de pera lousã etc


----------



## ACalado (28 Nov 2010 às 22:36)

Começa a entrar a precipitação no continente.


----------



## cardu (28 Nov 2010 às 22:36)

GARFEL disse:


> cardu disse:
> 
> 
> > olá cardu
> ...


----------



## Mix (28 Nov 2010 às 22:40)

GARFEL disse:


> tens uma boa vista no marco geodésico se não estiver nuito encoberto e olha que me deste uma boa ideia para passear no feriado
> se bem que normalmente para veres neve é melhor para os lados de castaneira de pera lousã etc



Para castanheira de pera, figueiró, etc, tava a pensar ir na quarta-feira ( feriado).. Amanha como tenho aulas e só saio ás 16h e assim a serra mais pertinho com alguma altitude significativa é a da melriça por isso estava a pensar ir lá, se por acaso houver precipitaçao durante o dia de amanha claro, sebem que pelo satelite não me parece....


----------



## Aurélio (28 Nov 2010 às 22:40)

Em relação aos modelos .... parece existem boas condições para haver neve a cotas baixas ou médias, agora a questão é a precipitação que ocorrerá, pois não me parece nada de relevante pelo menos de acordo com os modelos ...
...............
No dia de amanhã a precipitação ocorrerá mais no sul podendo atingir porventura os 5 mm, e no centro e norte não me parece assim olhando a modelos globais que ultrapasse os 3 mm em 6 horas ....
Agora entra em cena a questão orográfica...

...............
No próximo fim de semana (para variar ) parece surgir algo idêntico a este fim de semana....aliás o GFS está mesmo parecido neste momento, e assim preve-se mais batalha, a diferença parece é que vai haver um Anticiclone (pequeno) a leste de nós que forçará a precipitação a avançar lentamente e por isso dando muita precipitação no próximo fim de semana ...

Vejam a run do meio dia e das 18 do GFS ...


----------



## Mix (28 Nov 2010 às 22:49)

Mário Barros disse:


> Acho que não, é pouco provável que tal aconteça, para além que nesta run tirou um pouco de frio.



Aqui ferreira do zezere ainda é ribatejo, é o concelho mais a norte do ribatejo e mais alto acho eu..  (se tiver errado corrijam-me).. 

Estou á espera de umas surpresas estou, sebem que de pouca dura..


----------



## Vince (28 Nov 2010 às 22:54)

Encarem as cotas da imagem em baixo como sendo optimistas, não liguem à cobertura branca sem associar à cota, e guiem-se pelos meteogramas para algo mais realista:

 Meteogramas GFS por localidade


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Nov 2010 às 22:57)

Vince disse:


> Encarem as cotas da imagem em baixo como sendo optimistas, não liguem à cobertura branca sem associar à cota, e guiem-se pelos meteogramas para algo mais realista:



Agrada-me !!!


----------



## GARFEL (28 Nov 2010 às 23:00)

Mix disse:


> Aqui ferreira do zezere ainda é ribatejo, é o concelho mais a norte do ribatejo e mais alto acho eu..  (se tiver errado corrijam-me)..
> 
> Estou á espera de umas surpresas estou, sebem que de pouca dura..



   Pé da Serra  PT  Santarém  39.65  -8.03  399  n/a  
   Minde  PT  Santarém  39.51  -8.68  401  n/a  
   Cardigos  PT  Santarém  39.70  -8.01  406  n/a  
   Frei João  PT  Santarém  39.61  -7.95  406  n/a  
   Corujeira  PT  Santarém  39.70  -8.03  412  n/a  
   Casas da Ribeira  PT  Santarém  39.70  -8.03  412  n/a  
   Chão de Codes  PT  Santarém  39.61  -8.05  413  n/a  
   Capela  PT  Santarém  39.63  -7.95  414  n/a  
   Balancho  PT  Santarém  39.63  -7.95  414  n/a  
   Martinzes  PT  Santarém  39.65  -8.00  421  n/a  
   Robalo  PT  Santarém  39.65  -8.00  421  n/a  
   Covão do Coelho  PT  Santarém  39.53  -8.66  422  n/a  
   Granja  PT  Santarém  39.65  -8.01  425  n/a  
   Vinha Velha  PT  Santarém  39.65  -8.01  425  n/a  
   Raposeira  PT  Santarém  39.70  -8.33  426  n/a  
   Serra de Santa Catarina  PT  Santarém  39.70  -8.33  426  n/a  
   Maxieira  PT  Santarém  39.63  -7.98  430  n/a  
   Laje  PT  Santarém  39.63  -7.98  430  n/a  
   Sanguinheira  PT  Santarém  39.63  -7.96  436  n/a  
   Serra de Santo António  PT  Santarém  39.51  -8.73  448  n/a  
   Chousos  PT  Santarém  39.51  -8.73  448  n/a  
   Bajanca  PT  Santarém  39.51  -8.73  448  n/a  
   Cabeça Braceja  PT  Santarém  39.51  -8.73  448  n/a  
   Carvalheiras  PT  Santarém  39.51  -8.73  448  n/a  
   Roda  PT  Santarém  39.70  -8.00  456  n/a  
   Vales de Cardigos  PT  Santarém  39.73  -7.98  460  n/a  
   Bajouco  PT  Santarém  39.51  -8.71  461  n/a  
   Chão de Lopes Grande  PT  Santarém  39.63  -8.05  482  n/a  
   Carrascal  PT  Santarém  39.71  -7.98  484  n/a  
   Vale Alto  PT  Santarém  39.53  -8.65  659  n/a 
aqui tens a altitude de algumas localidades, as mais altas do distrito, mas parece-me que se minde fôr concelho, é o mais alto com 401m


----------



## Bruno Matos (28 Nov 2010 às 23:02)

Boa noite.

Aqui por Belmonte penso que a neve está mais ou menos certa. Esta ultima Run confirma isso mesmo. Pela manhã deve começar a cair! 

Um abraço e bons registos a todos!


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Nov 2010 às 23:03)

Mix disse:


> Aqui ferreira do zezere ainda é ribatejo, é o concelho mais a norte do ribatejo e mais alto acho eu..  (se tiver errado corrijam-me)..
> 
> Estou á espera de umas surpresas estou, sebem que de pouca dura..



É complicado, mas quem sabe, na meteorologia tudo é possível, mas existem probabilidades, para aí a probabilidade é baixa.


----------



## Mix (28 Nov 2010 às 23:07)

Mário Barros disse:


> É complicado, mas quem sabe, na meteorologia tudo é possível, mas existem probabilidades, para aí a probabilidade é baixa.



Pois é.. Mas quem sabe..  

Pelo GFS a temperatura nao irá passar dos 4ºC durante o dia de amanha..


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Nov 2010 às 23:09)

http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfsgraphic.php?lat=39.28&lon=-7.43

O que acham?


----------



## Mix (28 Nov 2010 às 23:09)

GARFEL disse:


> Pé da Serra  PT  Santarém  39.65  -8.03  399  n/a
> Minde  PT  Santarém  39.51  -8.68  401  n/a
> Cardigos  PT  Santarém  39.70  -8.01  406  n/a
> Frei João  PT  Santarém  39.61  -7.95  406  n/a
> ...



Obrigado  Minde é uma freguesia do concelho de alcanena.. 

Portanto deve ser mesmo Ferreira a mais alta do ribatejo..


----------



## thunderboy (28 Nov 2010 às 23:17)

GARFEL disse:


> Pé da Serra  PT  Santarém  39.65  -8.03  399  n/a
> Minde  PT  Santarém  39.51  -8.68  401  n/a
> Cardigos  PT  Santarém  39.70  -8.01  406  n/a
> Frei João  PT  Santarém  39.61  -7.95  406  n/a
> ...



Há um pequeno erro em relação ao vale alto pois este localiza-se aproximadamente 200m abaixo desse valor. O valor apresentado penso que corresponde ao topo da serra d'aire. A não ser que esse seja outro vale alto senão do concelho de Alcanena.


----------



## GARFEL (28 Nov 2010 às 23:20)

thunderboy disse:


> Há um pequeno erro em relação ao vale alto pois este localiza-se aproximadamente 200m abaixo desse valor. O valor apresentado penso que corresponde ao topo da serra d'aire. A não ser que esse seja outro vale alto senão do concelho de Alcanena.



pois
não sei
isto são dados retirados do freemeteo


----------



## thunderboy (28 Nov 2010 às 23:23)

GARFEL disse:


> pois
> não sei
> isto são dados retirados do freemeteo



Sim eu já tinha reparado nesse pequeno erro e uso para ver qual a probabilidade de nevar lá mesmo no topo da serra por curiosidade 
Aliás penso que o local acessível mais alto da serra até seja pela Serra de Santo António, essa sim com a altitude correcta.


----------



## David sf (28 Nov 2010 às 23:45)

Atenção que o termo 'cota de neve' refere-se à ocorrência de precipitação totalmente sob a forma de neve, durante um período de tempo considerável e com acumulação. É a esta cota que se refere o IM na sua previsão descritiva e as saídas dos modelos baseadas no freezing level. Água-neve, um curto aguaceiro de neve, um início de precipitação sob a forma de neve passando rapidamente a chuva podem ocorrer a cotas inferiores à cota de neve. 

Neste momento na Galiza há acumulação de neve à cota 400. Mas já houve água-neve quase ao nível do mar. 

Parece-me que está tudo de novo a passar mais a sul que o previsto. Não é problema para o norte, uma vez que a precipitação prevista é originada pela depressão formada junto à costa portuguesa, mas pode tirar precipitação nas regiões do centro amanhã de manhã, nas horas em que a cota de neve seria menor. Tenho ainda o céu estrelado em Portel.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Nov 2010 às 23:46)

Enquanto o IM dorme em cima do assunto a Aemet actualozou os avisos, se antes o aviso amarelo estava só emitido para Sur/Montaña/Valdeorras, agora o aviso foi extendido ao Noroeste de Ourense e Ourense Minho (vale do Minho!!!)


Fenómeno	 Nevadas   Nevadas Acumulación de nieve : 7 cm
Hora	 nov 29, 15:00 → nov 29, 23:59
Ámbito Geográfico	Montaña


Fenómeno	 Nevadas   Nevadas Acumulación de nieve : 4 cm
Hora	 nov 29, 16:00 → nov 29, 23:59
Ámbito Geográfico	Sur, Valdeorras


Fenómeno	 Nevadas   Nevadas Acumulación de nieve : 4 cm
Hora	 nov 29, 19:00 → nov 29, 23:59
Ámbito Geográfico	Noroeste


Fenómeno	 Nevadas   Nevadas Acumulación de nieve : 2 cm
Hora	 nov 29, 19:00 → nov 29, 23:59
Ámbito Geográfico	Miño

Recordo que Ourense está a pouco mais de 100m de altitude!

Aviso também para a metade ocidental de Pontevedra!

Fenómeno	 Nevadas   Nevadas Acumulación de nieve : 4 cm
Hora	 nov 29, 19:00 → nov 29, 23:59
Ámbito Geográfico	Interior


----------



## FRibeiro (28 Nov 2010 às 23:49)

Mas nesse caso se passar mais a sul, quereria dizer que o frio se aguentava mais certo? Ou seja, não seria empurrado tanto para norte como os modelos indicariam. 
Mais uma vez, tudo "se's"


----------



## cardu (28 Nov 2010 às 23:50)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Enquanto o IM dorme em cima do assunto a Aemet actualozou os avisos, se antes o aviso amarelo estava só emitido para Sur/Montaña/Valdeorras, agora o aviso foi extendido ao Noroeste de Ourense e Ourense Minho (vale do Minho!!!)
> 
> 
> Fenómeno	 Nevadas   Nevadas Acumulación de nieve : 7 cm
> ...




meu amigo, ao domingo grande parte da função pública estatal está de folga

IM também não foge à regra


----------



## David sf (28 Nov 2010 às 23:56)

FRibeiro disse:


> Mas nesse caso se passar mais a sul, quereria dizer que o frio se aguentava mais certo? Ou seja, não seria empurrado tanto para norte como os modelos indicariam.
> Mais uma vez, tudo "se's"



Possivelmente. Mas não podemos esquecer que a sul do sistema montanhoso não há ainda muito frio para aguentar, a iso 0 está somente a norte do Tejo, e até ao sistema montanhoso não está muito abaixo de 0.


----------



## ACalado (29 Nov 2010 às 00:00)

David sf disse:


> Atenção que o termo 'cota de neve' refere-se à ocorrência de precipitação totalmente sob a forma de neve, durante um período de tempo considerável e com acumulação. É a esta cota que se refere o IM na sua previsão descritiva e as saídas dos modelos baseadas no freezing level. Água-neve, um curto aguaceiro de neve, um início de precipitação sob a forma de neve passando rapidamente a chuva podem ocorrer a cotas inferiores à cota de neve.
> 
> Neste momento na Galiza há acumulação de neve à cota 400. Mas já houve água-neve quase ao nível do mar.
> 
> Parece-me que está tudo de novo a passar mais a sul que o previsto. Não é problema para o norte, uma vez que a precipitação prevista é originada pela depressão formada junto à costa portuguesa, mas pode tirar precipitação nas regiões do centro amanhã de manhã, nas horas em que a cota de neve seria menor. Tenho ainda o céu estrelado em Portel.



Vendo o satélite sinceramente acho que até este momento está tudo como previsto pelos modelos.


----------



## David sf (29 Nov 2010 às 00:03)

spiritmind disse:


> Vendo o satélite sinceramente acho que até este momento está tudo como previsto pelos modelos.



Segundo o GFS já deveria ter precipitação e devia ter 90 por cento de nebulosidade. Está céu limpo. Pode é vir atrasado.


----------



## godzila (29 Nov 2010 às 00:04)

gostaria de saber a fonte da ultima imagem


----------



## ACalado (29 Nov 2010 às 00:09)

godzila disse:


> gostaria de saber a fonte da ultima imagem



http://users.fulladsl.be/spb4195/analyse.htm

Depois faz scroll ate aparecer


----------



## Paulo H (29 Nov 2010 às 00:28)

spiritmind disse:


> Vendo o satélite sinceramente acho que até este momento está tudo como previsto pelos modelos.



Por aqui o céu ainda está estrelado, embora possa observar nuvens altas. De acordo com o nosso meteograma, deveria começar a precipitação aqui próximo das 3h e na covilhã próximo das 6h, embora na verdade seja algo no meio do intervalo com 1h de diferença. Mas duvido muito que comece aqui tão cedo..


----------



## lismen (29 Nov 2010 às 00:45)

Boa noite o que se pode esperar aqui pelo litoral centro. Sera previsivel cair neve em alguma localidade?


----------



## Geiras (29 Nov 2010 às 00:47)

lismen disse:


> Boa noite o que se pode esperar aqui pelo litoral centro. Sera previsivel cair neve em alguma localidade?



Penso que existe a possibilidade de cair na serra de Sintra...mas é pouco provável...a ver vamos


----------



## rozzo (29 Nov 2010 às 01:15)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Penso que existe a possibilidade de cair na serra de Sintra...mas é pouco provável...a ver vamos



Quase impossível, as temperaturas aqui estão muito mais altas que no Norte, a todos os níveis. Dificilmente cairia neve abaixo dos 1000m esta noite nesta região.

Segundo os meteogramas poderia isso acontecer lá para 4ª/5ª, mas muito pouco segura a previsão deste tipo a vários dias, até lá provavelmente mudará.


----------



## nimboestrato (29 Nov 2010 às 04:16)

Boa semana para todos ..,
Uns , têm já chuva... Outros verão, se este Outono pode ser já  Inverno ou não.
Uns vão lamentar . Outros , entusiasmados, vão reportar.
Uns contentes, outros frustrados.
O temporal de vento e chuva mais que anunciados ,
deram  lugar a este limbo em que  ninguém quer desmobilizar.
É já alvitrado, que depois do que quer que aí venha, 
precederá   mais chuvas e ventos...
As contas far-se-ão no fim.
Mas claro que me agrada ver Outonos  assim.
Tantos ,  que delegam incumbências ao  Inverno...


----------



## AnDré (29 Nov 2010 às 07:22)

Avisos amarelos de neve, em todos os distritos indicados no mapa, com a excepção do distrito de Aveiro.
Válidos para as terra acima dos 600/800m de altitude.


----------



## dahon (29 Nov 2010 às 12:34)

Boas!

Alguém me poderia elucidar sobre as possibilidades de nevar em Viseu(cidade) entre terça a partir da tarde até quinta de manhã?
Eu sei que é difícil dar certezas por isso só peço uma opinião.
É que se houver chances eu mão queria perder mais uma hipótese de ver neve. 

Cumps.


----------



## ecobcg (29 Nov 2010 às 14:57)

Estive agora a ver o Modelo Meteopt para a Fóia, para a madrugada de Quarta-Feira. A temperatura aos 2m está a rondar os 11ºC, mas a "Cota" baixa dos 900m. Esta cota é a previsão de Cota de Neve? É porque com 11ºC dificilmente cairá algum floco? Alguém me pode tirar esta dúvida?


----------



## AnDré (29 Nov 2010 às 15:06)

ecobcg disse:


> Estive agora a ver o Modelo Meteopt para a Fóia, para a madrugada de Quarta-Feira. A temperatura aos 2m está a rondar os 11ºC, mas a "Cota" baixa dos 900m. Esta cota é a previsão de Cota de Neve? É porque com 11ºC dificilmente cairá algum floco? Alguém me pode tirar esta dúvida?



O GFS não faz distinção da orografia.


----------



## ecobcg (29 Nov 2010 às 15:10)

AnDré disse:


> O GFS não faz distinção da orografia.



Isso quer dizer que a temperatura aos 2m que aparece não tem em conta a altitude da Fóia? Que está sobrestimada?


----------



## rozzo (29 Nov 2010 às 15:13)

É que esses 11º aos 2m do solo não são à altitude da Fóia!
São 2m acima do solo, à altitude da orografia do modelo GFS, não sei qual será o valor, mas será muito abaixo disso. Modelos globais são muito "cegos" em relação a serras de altitude moderada. Portanto esses 11º são de um nível muito mais baixo, e além disso, de interpolação feita com pontos que ali no Algarve provavelmente são de mar alguns deles. Ou seja, são uma média de pontos de altitude moderada, bem abaixo dos 900m, e de pontos sobre o mar, muito mais quentes.
Quando lançaram os meteogramas penso que os responsáveis avisaram várias vezes para não tomar como muito certa a T2m em locais litorais, mas apenas como indicativa.

Aliás, para um local assim alto, mais vale guiares-te por valores da T850hPa, que aí no meteograma até tens a altitude a que corresponde, ou alternativamente por valores aos 925hPa, que andam regra geral perto dos 700m acima do nível do mar. Um bom sítio para veres isso, neste caso 5ª de manhã, tens aí uns 3/4º +- aos 700m:

http://www.weatheronline.co.uk/cgi-...-&VAR=t925&HH=72&ZOOM=0&ARCHIV=0&WMO=&PERIOD=

Podes ver outros níveis, tens também cerca de 0º aos 1400m, e muito frio aos 500hPa, que representa descidas de ar frio em aguaceiros fortes, que nem aparecem claro ao detalhe em saídas de 3h.
Como qualquer algoritmo, essa cota vale o que vale, umas vezes mais, outras menos. Mas dados os valores aos níveis médios/altos, algo perto ou um nada abaixo dos 1000m é possível sim. 

Mas não te esqueças que estás a ver uma orografia "coxa" pouco realista. 


Já agora, da mesma saída, o perfil vertical para essas coordenadas, 4ª-feira às 06UTC. Os 11º aparecem a 200m de altitude apenas! 

 PRESS HGT(MSL) TEMP DEW PT  WND DIR  WND SPD
 HPA       M      C     C       DEG     M/S  

  998.    35.   12.5    6.9   287.0     8.5
  975.   241.   11.2    3.6   285.8    11.0 
  950.   457.    9.5    2.4   286.6    12.3
  925.   678.    7.5    1.8   286.7    12.9
  900.   902.    5.3    0.9   286.7    13.3
  850.  1366.    1.2   -1.4   286.5    13.9
  800.  1851.   -1.8  -10.2   287.9    14.7
  750.  2361.   -5.1  -19.7   288.1    15.6
  700.  2899.   -8.7  -24.1   286.4    16.8
  650.  3468.  -12.8  -28.4   285.0    18.0
  600.  4073.  -17.3  -32.2   283.4    19.5
  550.  4719.  -22.4  -34.8   282.8    21.0
  500.  5411.  -27.9  -38.5   283.0    22.9
  450.  6160.  -32.1  -42.9   278.8    29.5
  400.  6986.  -35.2  -50.6   276.6    40.5
  350.  7909.  -38.4  -61.3   276.3    50.9
  300.  8960.  -42.7  -64.6   273.9    58.2
  250. 10172.  -49.2  -65.5   274.3    60.8
  200. 11618.  -53.3  -67.8   276.2    51.9
  150. 13462.  -55.0  -71.6   274.5    42.3
  100. 16033.  -57.0  -83.8   277.2    32.6
   50. 20401.  -57.0  -90.9   290.3    11.2
   20. 26258.  -53.2 -273.1   190.9     5.4


----------



## ecobcg (29 Nov 2010 às 15:21)

Obrigado rozzo e André Já percebi a ideia.
Haverá, assim, uma pequena janela de oportunidade em que haverão umas minimas hipóteses de cair algum floco no alto da Fóia. Vamos ver..


----------



## rozzo (29 Nov 2010 às 15:37)

Ar mais quente vai agora claramente entrando, cotas de neve a subir sem dúvida, vamos ver até onde penetra este ar marítimo.


----------



## PauloSR (29 Nov 2010 às 15:42)

rozzo disse:


> Ar mais quente vai agora claramente entrando, cotas de neve a subir sem dúvida, vamos ver até onde penetra este ar marítimo.



Pois... Ora bolas! Nada feito. Nada de surpresas no coração do Minho


----------



## David sf (29 Nov 2010 às 15:59)

ThaZouk disse:


> Pois... Ora bolas! Nada feito. Nada de surpresas no coração do Minho



Na run das 12z do GFS, a iso -2 aguenta-se no Minho até perto da meia noite. Pode ainda dar para alguma coisa no extremo norte.


----------



## rozzo (29 Nov 2010 às 16:14)

David sf disse:


> Na run das 12z do GFS, a iso -2 aguenta-se no Minho até perto da meia noite. Pode ainda dar para alguma coisa no extremo norte.



É possível, esta saída das 12h poderá estar mais realista, que estive a comparar sondagens previstas e reais para Madrid e Lisboa hoje às 12utc, e nos níveis baixos/médios, estava claramente acima da realidade essa saída do GFS, com temperaturas aos 925hPa e 850hPa até 1º acima da sondagem real (para não falar à superfície mas aí não há nada a fazer).
Nada de surpreendente nestas situações de frio instalado e ar marítimo vindo de SW, temos visto que é recorrente ser assim, e não o contrário (menos frio que previsto).
A ver se a saída das 12h já tem observações bem incorporadas e é mais realista!


----------



## jorge1990 (29 Nov 2010 às 16:24)

Nesta run das 12z, parece que no proximo fim-de-semana vai haver animação.
Uma nova depressao cavada (976 hpa) a Noroeste da Peninsula Iberica

Agora eu digo parece, porque até la muita coisa pode mudar como aconteceu a semana passada em que nuita coisa mudou.


----------



## rozzo (29 Nov 2010 às 16:49)

Pois, com este frio instalado nem a mais de 48h confio nos modelos! 

Nem a tantas horas ao nível do detalhe. De facto saída das 12h confirma que a das 6h foi excessivamente quente, e está mais em linha com o que vamos vendo em relatos, assim coloca no limite alguma possibilidade de muitas localidades (do interior Norte especialmente) acima dos 400-600m de a chuva não chegar a passar a neve.

Mas esperemos para ver.


----------



## lismen (29 Nov 2010 às 17:19)

O estofex para amanhã alguém quer dar uma opinião? 












> A level 1 was issued across the Iberian west coast mainly for tornadoes and severe wind gusts.
> 
> Cellular polar-air convection should persist over the Gulf of Biscay and off the Iberian Atlantic west coast. Some of the convection may spead into western Iberia late in the period, but should not persist as it makes landfall. Still, quite strong shear will exist, so that especially in the coastal regions of Portugal, a brief tornado or two and/or severe straight-line winds cannot be discounted. A level 1 threat seems marginally warranted.


----------



## jorge1990 (29 Nov 2010 às 17:32)

Na minha opinião acho que nao ha grandes probabilidades de ocorrer fenomenos severos a nao ser que ocorram localmente.

O que pode acontecer nas proximas horas é ocorrencia de aguaceiros mas nao me parece ocorrer mais alguma coisa.

Ja agora peço desculpa e que enganeime e em vez de responder cliquei em citar


----------



## frederico (29 Nov 2010 às 18:36)

Madrugada de aguaceiros:






E manto branco nas serras mais a norte:


----------



## Brigantia (29 Nov 2010 às 18:50)

Atenção ao que os modelos estão a modelar a médio prazo.







































Sei que está tudo entretido com a neve mas esta situação deve ser seguida com atenção...


----------



## mortagua (29 Nov 2010 às 19:02)

eu não compreendo muito bem, mas poderemos ter trovoadas esta noite?


----------



## frederico (29 Nov 2010 às 20:15)

mortagua disse:


> eu não compreendo muito bem, mas poderemos ter trovoadas esta noite?



Tem havido algumas descargas na nossa costa:


----------



## mortagua (29 Nov 2010 às 20:30)

espero que venha! 
já nao vejo uma bela trovoada a muito


----------



## godzila (29 Nov 2010 às 21:17)

isto está complicado, eu ao olhar para a run do gfs fico 
como podem ver as cotas de hoje rondaram os 804;779;777.
mas eu tive neve todo o santo dia a uma cota de 600m.
ora bem ao ver as cotas para eta noite eu concluo que vou continuar a ter neve.
serto?


----------



## Geiras (29 Nov 2010 às 21:31)

lismen disse:


> O estofex para amanhã alguém quer dar uma opinião?



é assim... ontem também não acreditava muito que houvesse algo, e soube que houve uma descarga eléctrica aqui perto por volta das 7h da manhã..apesar de não ter ouvido nada...

Daqui a 1 ou 2 horas confronto-me com a pós-frontal que trará aguaceiros e a possibilidade de trovoada..mas nada de estrondoso... 

Como o Miguel disse, madrugada e dia de amanha com aguaceiros fortes e trovoada..


----------



## Tempo (29 Nov 2010 às 21:55)

Vejam a depressão!

http://www.yr.no/satellitt/europa_animasjon.html


----------



## Microburst (29 Nov 2010 às 21:57)

mortagua disse:


> espero que venha!
> já nao vejo uma bela trovoada a muito



Já somos dois. 

Pelo menos desde aquela manhã de 9 de Setembro do ano passado que não se vê uma trovoada decente desse nome na região da Grande Lisboa. Se continuar assim lanço uma petição.


----------



## DMiguel (29 Nov 2010 às 22:05)

Enquanto que todos pelo interior centro e norte se divertem com a neve, nós aqui que tivemos SOL () durante o dia de hoje, esperamos com MUITO agrado isto:






É do site que é, mas todos apontam para o mesmo.
Um fim-de-semana em GRANDE.

E ainda faltam alguns dias e todas as previsões apontam para o mesmo, logo, deve ser de facto como o prevêm.


----------



## Norther (29 Nov 2010 às 22:29)

DMiguel disse:


> Enquanto que todos pelo interior centro e norte se divertem com a neve, nós aqui que tivemos SOL () durante o dia de hoje, esperamos com MUITO agrado isto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



o GFS parece que está ja a modelar algo diferente, e pode ser bom po elemento branco no interior norte e centro 
ainda falta muito tempo mas esta ai a tendencia tal como o fez a uma semana para este invento


http://91.121.84.31/modeles/gfs/run/gfs-0-126.png?18


----------



## meko60 (29 Nov 2010 às 22:35)

Boa noite a todos.Já reparei que vários elementos do fórum se estão a entusiasmar com as previsões para dia 5/12.Também gosto de uma boa "storm" mas realmente gostava que essas previsões saissem um pouco furadas,porque nesse dia tenho um encontro familiar e não dava jeito nenhum chuva a potes.Vamos aguardar,ainda faltam 6 dias.


----------



## stormy (29 Nov 2010 às 22:47)

jorge1990 disse:


> Na minha opinião acho que nao ha grandes probabilidades de ocorrer fenomenos severos a nao ser que ocorram localmente.
> 
> O que pode acontecer nas proximas horas é ocorrencia de aguaceiros mas nao me parece ocorrer mais alguma coisa.
> 
> Ja agora peço desculpa e que enganeime e em vez de responder cliquei em citar



Aguaceiros é certo, fenomenos convectivos algo intensos tambem, devido as aguas relativamente quentes na costa W ( 15-16º) e ao muito frio em altura, para alem do razoavel shear....acerca de fenomenos severos, no litoral, é possivel a ocorrencia de algumas rajadas de vento fortes, acompanhando essas células...

No interior, os restos das celulas poderão causar precipitação fraca a moderada e a ocorrencia de algum downburst pode baixar momentaneamente as cotas de neve para valores de 400-600m. 

Este cenário será similar ao longo de quase toda a semana, com tempo frio e aguaceiros no litoral...na 6f/Sabado o establecimento de uma crista em altura deverá levar á formação de um anticiclone á superficie, reforçado pela pluma de ar polar continental modificado...assim sendo o fim de semana seguirá frio, com destaque para as inverões termicas ocasionalmente muito fortes, com alguns perigos associados tais como o aumento da concentração de poluentes nas cidades e a formação de lençois de gelo nas estradas...com maior relance, logicamente, para o interior ( valores interessantes poderão ser atingidos no NE..)

Para o inicio da proxima semana está prevista uma ciclogenese, que poderia dar num temporal atlantico....
Como falta muito tempo e o cenario apresentado pelos modelos é ambiguo....variando entre uma ciclogenese a WSW, devido á interacção do ar tropical com o polar sob um ramo divergente do jet, e uma situação similar á de hoje e amanhã.
Devo dizer que as hipoteses de ocorrer uma ciclogenese são razoaveis...embora tudo dependa da exata posição dos centros de pressão e da interacção com a massa de ar frio, que tem muita inercia e pode simplesmente desviar a depressão para sul ou bloquear a sua circulação nos niveis médios e baixos...asfixiando-a


----------



## Snow (29 Nov 2010 às 22:54)

Amigos penso que a cota de neve ira descer sensivelmente uns 100m esta noite, visto que o frio em altitude irá novamente aumentar. 
Ou estarei enganado?
Parabéns a todos os contemplados pela neve


----------



## Paulo H (29 Nov 2010 às 23:03)

Snow disse:


> Amigos penso que a cota de neve ira descer sensivelmente uns 100m esta noite, visto que o frio em altitude irá novamente aumentar.
> Ou estarei enganado?
> Parabéns a todos os contemplados pela neve



Humm.. Provavelmente a neve continuará a cair pelas mesmas cotas. A T850hPa continua a subir. Aposto mais na ocorrência de chuva congelada, que vá substituindo de vez em quando a neve nas cotas mais baixas.

Gosto sempre de ler as previsões de Stormy, mas esta última semana foi mesmo desgastante o seguimento, até à última run, bolas!  Preferiro descansar um pouco e olhar para os modelos 72h antes de algum evento especial acontecer. Foi esgotante..


----------



## Snow (29 Nov 2010 às 23:10)

Paulo H disse:


> Humm.. Provavelmente a neve continuará a cair pelas mesmas cotas. A T850hPa continua a subir. Aposto mais na ocorrência de chuva congelada, que vá substituindo de vez em quando a neve nas cotas mais baixas.
> 
> Gosto sempre de ler as previsões de Stormy, mas esta última semana foi mesmo desgastante o seguimento, até à última run, bolas!  Preferiro descansar um pouco e olhar para os modelos 72h antes de algum evento especial acontecer. Foi esgotante..



É verdade que a temp a 850hPa sobe, mas não passa do 1º, pelo garante condições tendo em conta o frio em altitude que é maior, de nevar a cotas de 600, 650m, ou não?


----------



## rozzo (29 Nov 2010 às 23:14)

Snow disse:


> É verdade que a temp a 850hPa sobe, mas não passa do 1º, pelo garante condições tendo em conta o frio em altitude que é maior, de nevar a cotas de 600, 650m, ou não?



É um razoável indicador.. Mas longe de garantir tudo!
Também como bom indicador para um nível um pouco mais abaixo, e para ver se há inversões, espreita os valores da T925hPa. 
Ou melhor ainda, um perfil vertical, com uma série de níveis!

Mas atenção, em todos os casos, estamos a falar de PREVISÕES do GFS, que não estão correctas. Estão mais ou menos próximas da realidade!


----------



## Paulo H (29 Nov 2010 às 23:18)

Snow disse:


> É verdade que a temp a 850hPa sobe, mas não passa do 1º, pelo garante condições tendo em conta o frio em altitude que é maior, de nevar a cotas de 600, 650m, ou não?



Vai continuar a nevar nessas cotas, tal como previsto no IM. Até é provável que a %HR vá descendo novamente. Mas também é verdade que muitos locais neste momento têm já a máxima do dia!  Quem me dera que a temperatura fosse agora descer e nem que fosse poder apreciar uma chuva congelada neste momento! São muitos factores em jogo, mas os elementos estão lá.. A T850hPa sobe um pouco, mas a T500hPa desce um pouco, tudo depende de como se comporta o floco ao longo de centenas de metros, pode derreter, não derreter, voltar a congelar ou até evaporar (esta hipótese não que a %HR está alta e os pingos até são médios)! Se as condições se mantiverem, amanhã dou um salto à covilhã, terra onde nasci!


----------



## Snow (29 Nov 2010 às 23:18)

rozzo disse:


> É um razoável indicador.. Mas longe de garantir tudo!
> Também como bom indicador para um nível um pouco mais abaixo, e para ver se há inversões, espreita os valores da T925hPa.
> Ou melhor ainda, um perfil vertical, com uma série de níveis!
> 
> Mas atenção, em todos os casos, estamos a falar de PREVISÕES do GFS, que não estão correctas. Estão mais ou menos próximas da realidade!



É que o gfs não tem lidado muito bem com a situação, segundo os relatos de hoje, o gfs enganou-se na cota de neve sensivelmente em 200m. Quanto á inversão térmica, um episódio curioso verificou-se hoje no fundão, com bastante neve, e a covilhã, zona baixa sem nada. Fenómeno curioso.


----------



## Paulo H (29 Nov 2010 às 23:26)

Snow disse:


> Quanto á inversão térmica, um episódio curioso verificou-se hoje no fundão, com bastante neve, e a covilhã, zona baixa sem nada. Fenómeno curioso.



E mais.. O Fundão está na metade norte da Gardunha, com a entrada a vir de SE! Por analogia com Loriga e Seia, não faz muito sentido! Mas olha, acontece..


----------



## Snow (29 Nov 2010 às 23:29)

Paulo H disse:


> E mais.. O Fundão está na metade norte da Gardunha, com a entrada a vir de SE! Por analogia com Loriga e Seia, não faz muito sentido! Mas olha, acontece..



É mais uma situação meteorologicamente inexplicável .
Belo Outono este, dando boas indicações para um inverno fantástico, assim esperamos todos.


----------



## rozzo (29 Nov 2010 às 23:33)

Empiricamente, e também vendo comparações de perfis verticais de previsões e observações, parece-me e já o disse aqui antes, que claramente nenhum modelo global (ECMWF, GFS, etc) lida bem com estas depressões de SW contra ar frio instalado sobre terra. Primeiro geravam depressão louca, que nunca se verificou, e mesmo na hora, falham também ao estimar o frio nos níveis médios/baixos. São modelos, longe de perfeitos.

Só nos mostra como é necessária a mão humana nisto, e como é preciso dar valor, apesar das falhas, etc etc, ao esforço e grande percentagem de acerto de quem faz previsões com responsabilidade, normalmente vítima de críticas da população dia após dia. 

Mas nem tudo nesta imperfeição dos modelos é mau. Se repararmos, neste tipo de eventos como o de hoje, o erro não parece ser aleatório, mas sim sistemático, e sempre parece ser o de prever entrada do ar quente cedo e forte demais que o que vem a acontecer na realidade. Talvez um bom modelo de mesoscala lide melhor com isso, não sei. E detalhes como esse do Fundão VS Covilhã são completamente impossíveis de explicar á escada de um modelo global..

Mas a moral da história é que por observação das previsões e dos seus erros, já sabemos que nestas situações particulares, devemos dar uma margem mais para baixo em termos de cotas de neve, do que o que seria aparentemente de esperar pelas previsões dos modelos. 

E o mesmo tipo de "correcções empíricas" se aplicará a muitas outras situações e fenómenos, pelo simples facto de sistematicamente irmos vendo e conhecendo o comportamento dos modelos VS realidade!


----------



## Snow (29 Nov 2010 às 23:44)

rozzo disse:


> Empiricamente, e também vendo comparações de perfis verticais de previsões e observações, parece-me e já o disse aqui antes, que claramente nenhum modelo global (ECMWF, GFS, etc) lida bem com estas depressões de SW contra ar frio instalado sobre terra. Primeiro geravam depressão louca, que nunca se verificou, e mesmo na hora, falham também ao estimar o frio nos níveis médios/baixos. São modelos, longe de perfeitos.
> 
> Só nos mostra como é necessária a mão humana nisto, e como é preciso dar valor, apesar das falhas, etc etc, ao esforço e grande percentagem de acerto de quem faz previsões com responsabilidade, normalmente vítima de críticas da população dia após dia.
> 
> ...



sim, e tendo em conta esse aspecto, é que estava a falar em cotas de neve de 600, 650m para amanhã.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Nov 2010 às 09:11)

Regras deste tópico:
Regras Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas
Nota sobre a utilização dos dois tópicos de Previsões


*Aviso MeteoPT*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste forum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões, avisos e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia, Protecção Civil ou outras entidades com essa função.


----------



## RMira (30 Nov 2010 às 18:03)

Boas tardes,

Uma questão que se calhar até é muito parva 

Como se consegue aceder aos perfis verticais do GFS?


----------



## jorge1990 (30 Nov 2010 às 18:10)

http://ready.arl.noaa.gov/READYcmet.php


----------



## RMira (30 Nov 2010 às 22:45)

jorge1990 disse:


> http://ready.arl.noaa.gov/READYcmet.php



Muito obrigado


----------



## Rainy (30 Nov 2010 às 23:28)

Menos por aqui, mas isso já era expectavel
,por agora estou é á espera da prox depressão.


----------

